# Γενικά > Με καφέ και συμπάθεια.... >  music

## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuG36ilKb_s 

έτσι για να μην μας παίρνει συνέχεια από κάτω...

----------


## raphsssodos

ό,τι δεν σε σκοτώνει, σε κάνει πιο δυνατό

----------


## PETRAN

Όπα extreme hard techno η arktos. Θα προσπαθήσω να κινηθώ σε παρόμοιο μοτίβο αλλά θα ποσταρω ένα ποιο αρμονικό/μελωδικό psy trance (παλιμπαιδισμός? λολ) κομμάτι από τα λυκειακά μου χρόνια. Θεωρeίται θρυλικό στον χώρο, ο τύπος το \'εγραψε όταν έμαθε ότι είχε καρκίνο. Σαν \"healing\" σχετίζεται και με αυτό το site χεχε. 


The Muses Rapt- Spiritual Healing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTxUwDGRHqw


bonus ένα ambient από τον ίδιο καλλιτέχνη 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BiHQHJGo4g

----------


## arktos

εσύ από πάνω δεν κοιμάσαι?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εσύ από πάνω δεν κοιμάσαι?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBrUjvONIrA

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> εσύ από πάνω δεν κοιμάσαι?
> 
> 
> ...


παλιο αλλα καλοοοο :P

----------


## sabb

Ίσως πείτε γραφική την παράθεση μου, αλλά ένα μεγάλο πάθος στη ζωή μου είναι η μουσική...Δεν έχει να κάνει με techno , ούτε με trance, αλλά με κάτι που οι περισσότεροι από εσάς δεν είχατε γεννηθεί όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε ...

Είναι μια σύνθεση των Lennon / McCartney και ίσως είναι η πρώτη φορά που η second version είναι καλύτερη από την original. Αναφέρομαι στο With a little help from my friends στην εκτέλεση του Joe Cocker στο φεστιβάλ του Woodstock το 1969, και ίσως ο τίτλος είναι ενδεικτικός σ\' ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής στήριξης...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQYDvQ1HH-E&amp;feature=related

Y.Γ. Για όσους ενδιαφέρει τεχνικά , τα back vocals της Grease Band είναι μια οκτάβα ακριβώς επάνω από την φωνή του Cocker (ακούγονται σαν γυναικείες ) αλλά η αρμονική τους με τα lead vocals είναι τέλεια (προσωπική μου άποψη  :Smile: )

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOt6UC

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOt6UC




Arktos αυτό δεν βγάζει τίποτα! Πρόσεχε με τα redtubevid... εεμ εμμ :P

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLnqV6fMLNs

----------


## Winston_man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5SL2b4B664

----------


## PETRAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Pg-2LP76g

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwFETiZAl3c

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2FT4FprxDg

----------


## PETRAN

H Arktos προσπαθεί να ανεβάσει, εγώ προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω λολ...


Sigur Ros- Hljomalind


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMEE9AW94Hs

----------


## weird

Σ αγαπώ αγάπη μου!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu09_nzv5WE

----------


## weird

Απομκαρος ήλιος....
πές μου όλα τα πράγματα που θα άλλαζες...
δεν παριστάνω οτι ξέρω τί θέλεις...
δεν φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1pyvnw9Sko

----------


## weird

u re not the girl u think u are... no no....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Is-TYt95hI&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Το φάντασμα είναι εδώ!
Μέσα στο μυαλό μου!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY

----------


## weird

Let me see you... stripped!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcmNlu4FX_E&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=E41 0253CE0151A68&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=21

----------


## weird

All we are....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1si-euX1WY

----------


## weird

EMERGE!
Λουκσ γκουντ, φιλς γκουντ!  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQLxJvc1Ye8&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Είμαστε εμείς οι άνθρωποι!
... που κυβερνούμε τον κόσμο. 

( Αυτοκρατορία του Ήλιου)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a47Y1lCRHlM

----------


## weird

Tango! Μαζί με... άρωμα γυναίκας!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBHhSVJ_S6A

----------


## weird

Χορεύουμε?

Μην πεις τίποτα
και μην σκέφτεσαι!
Και μην κινηθείς, αν δεν το νιώσεις...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u6ycs90YIk&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

H αντίφαση.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5oHCwdg2Gg&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Το βαλς της Amelie!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ftpDP1cdM&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

Ακόμα μερικά αγαπημένα themes...




Southern Sun (Tiesto Remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyEqOcDaI_w

----------


## PETRAN

Seven Cities



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs-jemAvpxw

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα πολύ αρμονικό και γλυκό κομμάτι. Οι αλκυονίδες μέρες συνεχίζονται...κανείς όμως δεν έχει καταλάβει αν το κομμάτι αναφέρεται σε αυτές η το ηρεμιστικό \"halcyon\" που έπερνε η μητέρα των αδερφών Orbital. Μάλλον δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία


Halcyon +on +on


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG1rQ9iXV5o

----------


## PETRAN

Lussshhhhh

Lush 3.1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I66UrRQgkbA

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα ακόμα κλασικό από το καταπληκτικό album \"In Sides\"


The Box (part. 2)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q25Zx6B5HJA

----------


## PETRAN

Eugina...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j315NpcKzKc

----------


## PETRAN

Vangelis - Bitter Moon Theme




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWtxMNtkP70

----------


## PETRAN

Ennio Morricone - On Earth as it is in Heaven



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nye62rh7aaQ

----------


## PETRAN

Angelo Badalamenti - Twin Peaks Theme




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oDuGN6K3VQ

----------


## PETRAN

Clint Mansell - Stay With Me απο το \"The Fountain\"... 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5ZkzsBNZ78

----------


## PETRAN

Hans Zimmer &amp; Lisa Gerard - Now We Are Free από το Gladiator




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8zSTwQNoQ

----------


## PETRAN

Orbital feat. Lisa Gerard - One Perfect Sunrise 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEbb-qaprtE

----------


## anwnimi

Ατέλειωτοι κύκλοι επανάληψης...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_frBwbibNHk

Lost in a part of myself I can\'t find anymore

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Το φάντασμα είναι εδώ!
> Μέσα στο μυαλό μου!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VgLKXD-BoY


Inside my mind χωρίς αμφιβολία... Αλλά θα διαλέγαμε το φάντασμα ή τον άλλο?  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8ARpGUX1w4

\'Cause nothin\' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it\'s hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We\'ve been through this such a long long time
Just tryin\' to kill the pain


And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, 
I know that you can love me
When there\'s no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
\'Cause nothin\' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNUT5DuIKok

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kpHmtA7LOk

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHa16644e-k

wake me up when september ends

----------


## vince

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvNCRYwdlKM

Every time I close my eyes... it\'s you
And I know now who I am
Yeah yeah yeah
And I know now

There\'s a place I go when I\'m alone
Do anything I want, be anyone I wanna be
But it is us I see
And I cannot believe I\'m falling

That\'s where I\'m going, where are you going
Hold it close, won\'t let this go
Dream catch me yeah
Dream catch me when I fall
Or else I won\'t come back at all

You do so much
But you don\'t know... it\'s true
And I know now who I am
Yeah yeah yeah
And I know now

There\'s a place I go when I\'m alone
Do anything I want, be anyone I wanna be
But it is us I see
And I cannot believe I\'m falling

That\'s where I\'m going, where are you going
Hold it close, won\'t let this go
Dream catch me yeah
Dream catch me when I fall
Or else I won\'t come back at all

See you as a mountain
a fountain of God
See you as a descant soul
in the setting sun
you as a sound just as silent as none
I\'m young

There\'s a place I go when I\'m alone
Do anything I want, be anyone I wanna be
But it is us I see
And I cannot believe I\'m falling

There\'s a place I go when I\'m alone
Do anything I want, be anyone I wanna be
But it is us I see
And I cannot believe I\'m falling

That\'s where I\'m going, where are you going
Hold it close, won\'t let this go
Dream catch me, yeah
Dream catch me when I fall
Or else I won\'t come back at all*

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Το φάντασμα είναι εδώ!
> Μέσα στο μυαλό μου!!!
> 
> ...


Τον άλλο! 
(But it is kind of scary to live outside our minds, outside our fears and our total control, 
without our familiar ghosts
into the wild 
beautiful though, 
reality.
Naked and free!)

----------


## deleted-member141015

Αχ ναι....τον άλλον βέβαια!...

Αλλά...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIMbYSwSWg
 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Ξύλινα σπαθιά

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNnIB9zWSUc&amp;feature=related

Σιωπή...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-da7gVLPxXs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqd24tLcXTA
Όλα θα\'ναι σαν πρώτα όλα θα\'ναι αλλιώς

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Αχ ναι....τον άλλον βέβαια!...
> 
> Αλλά...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIMbYSwSWg


Αχ! ναι... αυτό το βάρος της νοσταλγίας, 
καλεί τα φαντάσματα κοντά
και κλείνει, όλο σε κλείνει, μέσα του και μέσα σου
αλλά....
τα πάντα είναι θέμα όρασης, 
κι έτσι...

κάποια στιγμή,
αντέχεις να πεις...

now it\' time to face your life,
your present,
the other,
OPEN YOUS EYES!
OPEN YOUR MIND....

don\'t pretend to be blind...
trapped in yourself
and the same old ghosts.
Break up instead!!!

A chance to grow up....
 :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9baUOgMWjQ

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMDxq9HZxek&amp;feature=related

αυτη η μουσικη μού φτιαχνει παντα την διαθεση...ελπιζω να εχει αναλογη επίδραση :Smile:

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZKHDD2nZs

preisner,τα λογια περιττα ....

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx7ZioGW__k&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

Ο Πραισνερ \"κενταει\"ειδικα οταν εγραφε για τον Κισλοφσκι

Απο τις πιο ευαισθητες μουσικες του (για μενα) ηταν αυτη για την Διπλη Ζωη της Βερονικα


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBg4BDgsso&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npAQe6qlAnQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

Θεριστές
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C19fH2G3JsM

Μπήκε ένας ήλιος μες στο σπίτι και με ξύπνησε
μετά με οδήγησε σε κάτι έρημες ακτές,
έκαψε όλα μου τα ρούχα και με τύφλώσε,
άπλωσε γύρω μου κάτι παράξενες σκιές.

......

Θέλω έναν ήλιο το πρωί πάνω απ\'τη θάλασσα,
έναν άνεμο το απόγευμα να διώχνει τις σκιές,
ένα σύννεφο το βράδυ,ένα σύννεφο
που οι κεραυνοί του να φωτίζουνε στα βράχια τις μορφές
όλων αυτών που ονειρεύτηκαν να ζήσουν
ένα ταξίδι μακρινό μα δεν προλάβανε αυτούς,
αυτούς που δεν προλάβαν να γυρίσουν
απ\'το ταξίδι που οι άλλοι ονειρεύτηκαν απλώς...

Αυτά είχα να τους πω όμως δε μίλησα,
μ\'άρεσε όπως την κοιτάζανε οι λύκοι από μακριά,
αγκάλιασα τη νύχτα και τη φίλησα,
ήτανε ωραία τα φιλιά...
ήτανε ωραία τα φιλιά...
ήτανε...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npAQe6qlAnQ&amp;feature=related


μονο τροπο να κοιττανε :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npAQe6qlAnQ&amp;feature=related
> 
> ...


τρόπο ναι,η ουσία τους όμως είναι η ίδια....

----------


## anwnimi

Ο τρόπος όμως κάνει τη διαφορά  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Ωραίο θέμα για συζήτηση.....αλλά πάλι είμαστε σε λάθος θέμα....
Εγώ πιστεύω πως υπάρχει κάτι αναλλοίωτο στα μάτια,παρόλο το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

----------


## Sofia

νομιζω πώς μπορεις να κρατησεις τροπους που σ αρεσουν, θεασεις που σου προσφερουν μεχρι τωρα τα ματια σου....μα ταυτοχρονα να εμπλουτισεις την ματια, να μεγαλωσεις το ευρος της....και να μπορεσεις ετσι να δεις ακομα καλυτερα την ουσια που μεχρι τωρα σου προσφεραν. κ που αγαπησες τοσο, ωστε να μη θες να χασεις....καπως ετσι :Smile: ....

----------


## anwnimi

Ναι αυτό το έχουμε Άρσι  :Wink: 

Ναι πάντα το χρώμα μένει ίδιο, αυτή είναι και η γοητεία του και η αυθενικότητά του.
Ο τρόπος αν το θέλουμε και το παλέψουμε αλλάζει.

----------


## anwnimi

Το βαλς των παιδικών μας χρόνων
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q9H2cd36RU&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Το βαλς των παιδικών μας χρόνων
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q9H2cd36RU&amp;feature=related


Α!ρε ανώνυμη τι ερεθίσματα μου έδωσες σήμερα.....κ όλα ξεκίνησαν απ\'αυτό που έβαλες στα quotes με αποκορύφωμα το βαλς των παιδικών μας χρόνων....Θα βάλω το πρώτο ξένο τραγούδι που είχα σε κασέτα στη ζωή μου(ήταν το πρώτο έτσι ξεκίνησε η κασέτα),μου τη χάρισε ένας θείος μου όταν ήμουν 5!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ_X43zcXcU

μου φαίνεται τώρα θα ψάξω για Santra,duran duran,a - ha,depeche mode....μετά πάμε σε ροκ φάση,morisson,joplin,Σιδηρόπουλο... ως κ ac-dc,rotting crist,...αμ τους nirvana που τους πας?...πω πω...βραδιά αναπόλησης.....

----------


## Sofia

αφου λετε για δεκαετια 80...χεχε...κ αναποληση εγω θυμηθηκα αυτο:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnVveeAj0MM&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=5BF EC61846B8AEBA&amp;index=0

τετοια ακουσματα ειχα στο δημοτικο....κ τα αποτελεσματα φανηκαν λιγο καιρο μετα :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh2gSqwtbro
Άσχετο :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

κορίτσια πολύ καλές dj!!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Λίγο από Τζαμάικα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjuP0SWqUR0&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlvfizN-pvQ

με πολυ καλοκαιρινη διαθεση :Smile: ....μιας κ που δεν ειμαι πολυ φιλη της reggae....

----------


## weird

Blowin\' In The Wind

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
Yes, \'n\' how many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, \'n\' how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they\'re forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin\' in the wind,
The answer is blowin\' in the wind.

How many years can a mountain exist
Before it\'s washed to the sea?
Yes, \'n\' how many years can some people exist
Before they\'re allowed to be free?
Yes, \'n\' how many times can a man turn his head,
Pretending he just doesn\'t see?
The answer, my friend, is blowin\' in the wind,
The answer is blowin\' in the wind.

How many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky?
Yes, \'n\' how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry?
Yes, \'n\' how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died?
The answer, my friend, is blowin\' in the wind,
The answer is blowin\' in the wind.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4nPJ-YYHBc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

μοίρες

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5VuIi4mC3o

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw-xTmqF9So&amp;feature=related

αυτο το τραγουδι μου εκανε παρεα δυσκολες στιγμες....

----------


## lllogan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnAvcLhWbUI
υπόγειο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL5l7Z7wXfU
καθρέφτης

----------


## Empneustns

ο καθρεπτης ειναι και το δικο μου αγαπημενο τραγουδι απο την εντεχνη σκηνη ....

----------


## anwnimi

Θάλασσα αγρίμι!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmojdc9acR0&amp;feature=related

Πριν το τέλος...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwQ0YQko0HQ
κι ότι ζήσαμε προβάλλεται με φόντο την πλατεία...
Κι όλο φεύγω πριν μείνουμε μόνοι το τέλος μη δω


Τι δεν έμαθε ο Θεός
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1hXd09Ws2o&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBPOrDfD96c

GETTING AWAY WITH IT ALL MESSED UP-THAT\'S THE LIVING

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kNZUi0CjYI

Μ\' ένα αερόστατο να πάμε στο φεγγάρι,
ένα αεράκι να μας πάρει...
Φωτιά κι αέρας να κάνουμε δική μας
τη μικρή ζωή μας...

Έλα και κάνε μουσική 
την τρέλα που με διαφεντεύει...
Κι αν είναι οι νότες και οι λέξεις αφελείς,
τραγούδησέ τες να χαρείς...
Μ\' ένα τραγούδι να κάνουμε δική μας
τη μικρή ζωή μας...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kNZUi0CjYI
> 
> Μ\' ένα αερόστατο να πάμε στο φεγγάρι,
> ένα αεράκι να μας πάρει...
> Φωτιά κι αέρας να κάνουμε δική μας
> τη μικρή ζωή μας...
> 
> Έλα και κάνε μουσική 
> ...



υπεροχο Sofia!

μολις το ακουσα και σε ευχαριστω...για τα γουστα σου...

χα χα! δε στεκει βεβαια να σε ευχαριστω γι αυτο

αλλα εγω σε ευχαριστω...ααααα!

----------


## Sofia

μα γιατι δεν στέκει :Smile: ??????

σ ευχαριστω κι εγω :Smile:

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBPOrDfD96c
> 
> GETTING AWAY WITH IT ALL MESSED UP-THAT\'S THE LIVING


Πολύ καλό. Κάποτε το άκουγα συχνά αυτό το κομμάτι  :Smile:

----------


## vince

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBKV96U8iaA

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBPOrDfD96c
> 
> GETTING AWAY WITH IT ALL MESSED UP-THAT\'S THE LIVING
> ...


Σήμερα κι εγώ έτυχε να το ακούσω μετά από πολύ καιρό :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Rage against machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkuOAY-S6OY&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=16

Ξημερώματα στο δρόμο
Ρίχνω πετονιά
Πιάνω τον εαυτό μου
Και χάνω το μυαλό μου
Έξω φυσάει αέρας
Κι όμως μέσα μου
Μέσα σ\'αυτό το σπίτι
Πριγκηπέσα μου
Το φως σου και το φως χορεύουν γύρω μας
Απίστευτός ο κόσμος
Κι ο χαρακτήρας μας

----------


## Arsi

Το μάθημα.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caVsznSST-Q

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jU6flYPCh8&amp;feature=related

Χρήστος Θηβαίος - Δεν είμαι άλλος

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwoKchQojA8&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1EMFxZxs4Q&amp;NR=1

----------


## vince

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdn1npQXgQw

----------


## weird

Bye bye Beautiful!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTdhXxxWREo&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Seems like I’m falling deeper, deeper inside myself 
....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouZQ7rgAq-I&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBKV96U8iaA


παραμυθένια όμορφο... Πολύ μου άρεσε.

----------


## weird

Save me...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXHMpceldoc&amp;feature=channel

----------


## weird

Are u there?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSdTjKfOlqA

----------


## weird

SILENCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTLJjoW867g

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvqlI0Hv9f4

----------


## weird

Return to innocence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_ALElMLpRA&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Life is LIFE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGikhmjTSZI

----------


## weird

It s a fine day ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3NgU-d-iD8

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y

----------


## maria37

?

----------


## Arsi

Ο κύκλος της ντροπής

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOIt98LDa_U&amp;feature=related

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBKV96U8iaA
> 
> 
> παραμυθένια όμορφο... Πολύ μου άρεσε.


 :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrZTNhW44-o&amp;feature=related

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixxtnrWb17Y

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE1lEbN7v7c&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=DDD 31E77F7D83C18&amp;index=0

ενα συγκροτημα αφιερωμενο στο να σωσει τον πλανητη...πολυ αξιολογο

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcQVIzBFz9E

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW-Dqj6lJG0&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVMjc9b7HYY&amp;feature=related

Σ\'ευχαριστώ για όσα μου \'χεις χαρίσει
για τις μέρες που μου \'δωσες να ζω 
για όσα μαζί σου μέχρι τώρα έχω ζήσει
δε σου είπα πόσο σ\' αγαπώ,
δε σου είπα πόσο σ\' αγαπώ

Ξέρεις ότι με πονάει
και ότι ακόμα με κρατάει
εδώ κάτω χρόνια ζωντανός
πόσο θέλω τώρα να ανοίξω
την ψυχή μου να σου δείξω
και ότι δεν μπορούσα, να σ\'το πω

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJkGEQEgMZc&amp;feature=related

----------


## researcher

Ποίηση: Σαπφώ
Απόδοση: Οδυσσέας Ελύτης



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfqnnZpNpE4

----------


## researcher

ελενη καραΪνδρου

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj2Z69y4iqU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCX--zomnk

watch where you stray my friend
there\'s a flower that grows in a cave
so lovely to see but need to be saved
its\' beautiful blossom will wither and die
if ever this flower leave the darkness for daylight

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxGE2qbj7A

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJkGEQEgMZc&amp;feature=related


Yeah
Said it\'s alright
I won\'t forget
All the times I\'ve waited patiently for you
and you\'ll do just what you used to do
And I will be alone again tonight, my dear.

Yeah
I heard a funny thing
Somebody said to me,
\"You know that I could be in love with almost everyone,
and I think that people are the greatest fun.\"
and I will be alone again tonight, my dear.

And I will be alone again tonight, my dear.

Yeah
I heard a funny thing
Somebody said to me
\"You know that I could be in love with almost everyone;
I think that people are the greatest fun.\"
and I will be alone again tonight, my dear.

And I will be alone again tonight, my dear.



ΠΟλύ καλό Σοφάκι  :Wink:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCX--zomnk
> 
> watch where you stray my friend
> there\'s a flower that grows in a cave
> so lovely to see but need to be saved
> its\' beautiful blossom will wither and die
> if ever this flower leave the darkness for daylight



Εξαιρετικό.

Σε όλες τις αποκαλύψεις, υπάρχει ένα όριο εγγενές, απο τα ίδια τα πράγματα γεννημένο. 

Η απόλυτη γύμνωση, απο αλήθεια γίνεται κατάρα.

----------


## weird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZwjoPyk_ew&amp;NR=1


 :Smile: )))

----------


## weird

Γλυκό κι αγαπημένο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9crT6RJ8gM&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Στίχοι: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος
Μουσική: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος
Άλλες ερμηνείες: Μαρίζα Κωχ || Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης


ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ

Μη, μην το πεις
οι παλιοί μας φίλοι
μην το πεις
για πάντα φύγαν.
Μη, το μαθα πια
τα παλιά βιβλία, τα παλιά τραγούδια
για πάντα φύγαν.

Πέρασαν οι μέρες που μας πλήγωσαν.
Γίνανε παιχνίδι στα χέρια των παιδιών.

Η ζωή αλλάζει δίχως να κοιτάζει
τη δική σου μελαγχολία
κι έρχεται η στιγμή για ν\' αποφασίσεις
με ποιους θα πας και ποιους θ\' αφήσεις.

Πέρασαν για πάντα 
οι παλιές ιδέες, οι παλιές αγάπες
οι κραυγές.
Γίνανε παιχνίδι στα χέρια των παιδιών.

Όμορφη είναι αυτή η στιγμή, να το ξαναπώ
όμορφη να σας μιλήσω
βλέπω πυρκαγιές
πάνω από λιμάνια πάνω από σταθμούς
κι είμαι μαζί σας.

Όταν ο κόσμος μας θα καίγεται
όταν τα γεφύρια πίσω μας θα κόβονται
εγώ θα είμαι εκεί να σας θυμίζω
τις μέρες τις παλιές.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swwocTYyAOY&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeqK2eh2vMk&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Λες και μάγια μου χεις κάνει, Φραγκοσυριανή γλυκιά!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CeGogPy6fw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUI-aCqFslI&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=8692B5ABB38E8BC E&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;index= 48

----------


## vince

Μου βγάζει μια ανεξήγητη γοητεία αυτή η Γιαπωνέζα...παρόλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω γρι Γιαπωνέζικα...

σε karaoke --&gt; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBmaDd7qlcU

σε album version --&gt; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J9rxOC7WK0&amp;feature=related

----------


## vince

Γαλατάκι...α ρε αφρούλα τι μου θυμίζεις με τα γαλατάκια. Είναι και απο τα αγαπημένα μου videoclip...ξυπνάει και παλιές εποχές...!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXRVX1AKAew

----------


## vince

Κάτι πιο χαρούμενο (ρε γμτο πως χορεύανε τότε ε?)  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRDGBpEqLfs

----------


## Arsi

όλα είναι δρόμος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGkkAhzI0j0&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4OAormvM8c

Να μ’ αγαπάς εαυτέ μου σ’ έψαχνα παντού
Κι ενώ ενοχές κι αντοχές μου δίναν ραντεβού
Απ’ τα ακριβά μου στα πιο φθηνά
κι απ’ τη φωλιά μου στο πουθενά
συναντηθήκαμε στη μέση του καιρού

Απ’ τα ακριβά μου στα πιο φθηνά
κι απ’ τη φωλιά μου στο πουθενά
συναντηθήκαμε στη μέση του καιρού

Να μ’ αγαπάς, να σταθούμε εδώ σε μια γωνιά
Να κοιταχτούμε λες κι ειναι γιορτή, πρωτοχρονιά
Να μου μιλάς σιγανά στ’ αυτί γιατί σ’ ακούνε την νύχτα αυτή
παλιά μου όνειρα που χρόνια είχαν κρυφτεί

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXq0eKNKXvU&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=0C1 1514068513902&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=25

Ποιοι χάρτες σου ζεστάνανε ξανά το μυαλό
Ποιες θάλασσες στεγνώνουν στο μικρό σου κεφάλι
Ποιος άνεμος σε παίρνει πιο μακριά από δω
Πες μου ποιο φόβο αγάπησες πάλι
Σε ποιο όνειρο σε ξύπνησαν βρεμένο, λειψό
Ποιοι δαίμονες ποτίζουν την καινούρια σου ζάλη
Ποιος έρωτας σε σπρώχνει ποιο μακριά από δω
Πες μου ποιο φόβο αγάπησες πάλι
Το όνειρο που σ\' έφερε μια μέρα ως εδώ
Σήμερα καίγεται, σκουριάζει και σε διώχνει
Μια σε κρατάει στη γη, μια σε ξερνάει στον ουρανό
Το ίδιο όνειρο σε τρώει και σε γλυτώνει

----------


## Utopia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM0NjU-8rmw


:P



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f22BJZsezg

----------


## vince

I guess its the world that we live in

..I still want something real..

..ωραίοι στίχοι..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-plLIxHMsI

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZRbko3UsnQ&amp;fmt=18

----------


## anwnimi

Να με προσέχεις...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DirLVY6ANcQ&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=507 01EE6822A324F&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=80

----------


## anwnimi

Καλό ταξίδι στα χρυσά σου ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS90gE_CXuM&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=507 01EE6822A324F&amp;index=94&amp;playnext=15&amp;pla ynext_from=PL

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J317DUqkYVU

\"Eίδα ένα κόσμο να γκρεμίζεται μπροστά μου

...

Eίδα τα δέντρα που σκαρφάλωνα κομμένα
σε φορτηγό τα όνειρά μου φορτωμένα
για το καλό μου

Eίδα το δάσκαλο να με χτυπάει με ζήλο
είδα τα χέρια μου πρησμένα από το ξύλο
είδα τα νεύρα μου σιγά σιγά να σπάνε
με καλοσύνη και στοργή να με χτυπάνε

Για το καλό μου για το καλό μου
ώσπου δεν άντεξε στο τέλος το μυαλό μου
πήρε ανάποδες στροφές για το καλό μου
και είμαι στο θάλαμο εννιά για το καλό μου
στην ηρεμία για να βρω τον εαυτό μου

...

Eίδα τη μάνα μου να κλαίει απελπισμένα
είδα το γέρο μου να φεύγει για τα ξένα
για το καλό μου

Eίδα τους φίλους μου να σκίζονται για μένα
είδα να θέλουν να ξεκόψω από σένα

...

Για το καλό μου για το καλό μου
ώσπου δεν άντεξε στο τέλος το μυαλό μου
πήρε ανάποδες στροφές για το καλό μου
και είμαι στο θάλαμο εννιά για το καλό μου
στην ηρεμία για να βρω τον εαυτό μου

...

σήμερα πήρανε νεκρό τον διπλανό μου
ενώ παλεύω για να βρω τον εαυτό μου
κι έχω κρυμμένο το σουγιά για το καλό μου\"



Θυμώμενη παλιές και τωρινές εποχές...
Με περισσότερη αισιοδοξία τώρα πια
χωρίς σουγιάδες 
μα με όνειρα

----------


## vince

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1N_JDqHOZ8

Sometimes I feel
Like I don\'t have a partner
Sometimes I feel
Like my only friend
Is the city I live in
The city of angels
Lonely as I am
Together we cry

I drive on her streets
\'Cause she\'s my companion
I walk through her hills
And she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds
And she kisses me windy
I never worry
Now that is a lie

||:I don\'t ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all the way:||

It\'s hard to believe
That there\'s nobody out there
It\'s hard to believe
That I\'m all alone
At least I have her love
The city she loves me
Lonely as I am
Together we cry

||:I don\'t ever want to feel
Like I did that day
Take me to the place I love
Take me all that way:||

Under the bridge downtown
Forgot about my love
Under the bridge downtown
I gave my life away

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0B7sH5QLyXY

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFO6RTo7REo




Πολύ καλό +1


Seefeel- Cut


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz8LrvSpfhA

----------


## iberis

Max Sedgley - Happy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugEgKA24dig&amp;feature=related



Max Sedgley - Slowly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4eqiTMrehU&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell



----------


## DissolvedGirl

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars

Μου το αφιέρωσαν εχθές και λιώνω...

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7oH6Ku27Us

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN55oaz09M8&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAnyYTjjhJ0

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vxYaEAyTd4

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAOJ_azIvus

----------


## Mariah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4x1Mq-NFFc

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJdd2LKc6U

----------


## mstrouf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXvco5wwPNs

----------


## alexandros3

σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο - σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο

wooooooooooo!

HOUA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc6vs-l5dkc

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο - σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο
> 
> wooooooooooo!
> 
> HOUA!


Ω ναι! Oh yes!


ah ja :P


MATT AND KIM - DAYLIGHT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBeu3FVi60&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIOsIbqpR5s&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο - σαββατοκυριακοδευτερο
> 
> wooooooooooo!
> ...


OYAOY!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKea-xN1aTA

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPmVHMPn9jI

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2uQ8GMHlTI

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ΥΥΥΕΕΑΑΑΑΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noeTCf8PLuc

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ΓΟΥ!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf3RiaTIoEk

----------


## hornet

αυτος ειναι για μενα ο καλυτερος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJj-CtvyRCk

----------


## arktos

ambient trance, sunrise by the sea





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V5YKtOy18I

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g


Twenty - five years and my life is still
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination
And I realized quickly when I knew I should
That the world was made up of this brotherhood of man
For whatever that means
And so I cry sometimes
When I\'m lying in bed
Just to get it all out
What\'s in my head
And I am feeling a little peculiar
And so I wake in the morning
And I step outside
And I take a deep breath and I get real high
And I scream at the top of my lungs
What\'s going on?

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX1BEily6HY


oh kai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvIXb3KeUd8

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1pOK9J8Zvw

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb-Nacm-pKc

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ισως το πιο λαικο τραγουδι των πυξ-λαξ και το μονο που μου αρεσει και μαλιστα υπερβολικα  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahB0UzkN5cI

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfk77pU8T2I ενα τραγουδι ,που εκφραζει εμενα .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Δωσε μου φωτια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njg2Td67JeI

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGZ-dYvpuIw

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYG6Q4O8x08

----------


## bell



----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK4qpqVYDuk

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxN08hDY

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2JkGlQN5Vo

(... στο αφιερώνω Μπελ!...)

 :Wink:

----------


## bell

[quote] [i] Originally posted by Alobar [/ i]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2JkGlQN5Vo

(... Στο αφιερώνω Μπελ !...)

?) [/ Quote]alobar.μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν το χαρισμα μεσα απο το γραπτο λογο και αν μη τι αλλο ,οταν αυτος βγαινει απο ψυχης να ταρακουναει , να ξυπναει,να εμφυτευει δυναμη, να αναβει σπιθες, να δινει ελπιδα.Εσυ εισαι ενας απο αυτους του χαρισματικους ανθρωπους Σ ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου, με σεβασμο Αννα

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDFi50r_JMk

----------


## Alobar

... Μπελ τί να πω;... με κούφανες και μάλλον εγώ οφείλω ευχαριστώ...  :Smile:  ... λοιπόν κορίτσα, μαζί του θα βγούμε ραντεβού αύριο. Ποιός τον χέζει το Βαλεντίνο μωρέ!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_UH4wqzeyk

 :Wink:

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... Μπελ τί να πω;... με κούφανες και μάλλον εγώ οφείλω ευχαριστώ...  ... λοιπόν κορίτσα, μαζί του θα βγούμε ραντεβού αύριο. Ποιός τον χέζει το Βαλεντίνο μωρέ!...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_UH4wqzeyk


 λεω παντα αυτο που βγαινει απο την ψυχη μου και απο την καρδια μου ,μου εδωσες δυναμη ,οταν στην αρχη μου ειπες οτι θα δεις ποιοι ειναι οι φιλοι σου δεν σε πιστεψα προφητικα τα λογια σου βγηκαν αληθηνα..... Πες τε μου τοπο ωρα μερος και γω μαζι σας . το αλλαζω τωρα γιατι κυλανε δακρυα και πρεπει να παω στο μπανιο για λιγο να γινω ωραια για αυριο..

----------


## bell

[quote] [i] Originally posted by Alobar [/ i]
... Μπελ τί να πω? ... με κούφανες και μάλλον εγώ οφείλω ευχαριστώ ...  :Smile:  ... λοιπόν κορίτσα, μαζί του θα βγούμε ραντεβού αύριο. Ποιός τον χέζει το Βαλεντίνο μωρέ! ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_UH4wqzeyk

?) [/ Quote] ΔΕ μου λες που ξερεις εσυ ,οτι εγω εχω φετιχ με μπλε ματια????????????

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG1n31OmFxU

----------


## bell

λιγο απο ζαγοχωρια απο οπου καταγωμαιhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOSywD9THKQ

----------


## Alobar

... ώστε βγήκα αληθινή για τους φίλους έ;... όλα στο παιχνίδι είναι Μπελ, αλλά ποτέ δε ξέρεις, μπορεί και να δουν ότι δεν είναι \'οκ\' μαζί σου. Αν όχι, εσύ ξέρεις πια ότι όσοι μας αγαπάνε, μας αγαπάνε για τις επιλογές μας. Και στην περίπτωσή μας, αφορά την ίδια τη ζωή μας... :P ... μακάρι να ήταν για συνάντηση, εσείς είστε σε άλλη πόλη με το Ολγάκι...

(... μπλε μάτια;... έχω ένα θέμα με κάτι... μαντεψές που κάνω, αλλά θα με πάρουν με τσι πέτρες οι επιστήμοναι... λολ!... έλα να σε κουφάνω πάλι. Ζαγοροχώρια έ;... :P ... πατρίδα είμαστε;... η μάνα μου - τί τη θυμήθηκα Παναίαμ\'; - είναι από Ήπειρο... :P ... ζητώ συγγνώμη για το \'οφ - τόπικ\'...)

... για να γελάμε και λίγο, μια αστεία διασκευή ενός απ\' τα ωραιότερα ηπειρώτικα τραγούδια...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGC99uyPMng

:P

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM6LOgpzKfI&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

ναι βγηκες αληθινη δεν το πιστευα, οταν τους ειπα τερμα ,δεν παει αλλο για μενα ,ηταν σαν να επαιζα σε κωμωδια για αυτους,με πεισμωσε αυτο,μπορεις να καταλαβεις εεε?????? δεν μπορω να πω καποια γεγονοτα απο εδω τωρα, και ανοιχτη ακροαση δεν το εχω ακομα ντρεπομαι γ αυτα που εχω κανει στη ζωη μου. ολα τα παραπανω ειναι η αληθεια εχεις ενα χαρισμα ,αφου λολ ακουμπισες εμενα και εκλαιγα ..μπορεις να κανεις πολλα ,για πολους. ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ , απο εξω ηρθα εξωτερικο ,διπλα ειμαι ,αλλα τα τραγουδια μερικα οχι ολα ,καποια μου αρεσουν αν και δεν ειναιν αυτη η μου σικη που ακουω.ειναι φασεις που ακου και τα πιο απιστευτα καταλαβαινεις εε??? και γω δεν το εχω και πολυ τωρα αλλα δεν θελω να μπω σε αυτο

----------


## Alobar

... Αλέξανδρε το κομμάτι που έβαλες μου θύμισε το εξής αγαπημένο...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F82qvkeN6o

 :Smile:

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by bell_
> ναι βγηκες αληθινη δεν το πιστευα, οταν τους ειπα τερμα ,δεν παει αλλο για μενα ,ηταν σαν να επαιζα σε κωμωδια για αυτους,με πεισμωσε αυτο,μπορεις να καταλαβεις εεε?????? δεν μπορω να πω καποια γεγονοτα απο εδω τωρα, και ανοιχτη ακροαση δεν το εχω ακομα ντρεπομαι γ αυτα που εχω κανει στη ζωη μου. ολα τα παραπανω ειναι η αληθεια εχεις ενα χαρισμα ,αφου λολ ακουμπισες εμενα και εκλαιγα ..μπορεις να κανεις πολλα ,για πολους. ΑΘΗΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ , απο εξω ηρθα εξωτερικο ,διπλα ειμαι ,αλλα τα τραγουδια μερικα οχι ολα ,καποια μου αρεσουν αν και δεν ειναιν αυτη η μου σικη που ακουω.ειναι φασεις που ακου και τα πιο απιστευτα καταλαβαινεις εε??? και γω δεν το εχω και πολυ τωρα αλλα δεν θελω να μπω σε αυτο


θα πεταξουμε αετο η οχι ονειρο ζωης αυτο για μενα να παει ψηλα πολυ ο αετος μου

----------


## Alobar

... χαλάρωσε Μπελ (θα μας μαλώσουν, καλύτερα γράψε στα θρεντ που άνοιξες)... εγώ έχω διάθεση μόνο για μουσικούλα τώρα... ορίστε, pure original heavy metal ηπειρώτικη!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e1TMtEucG0

:P

----------


## bell

οφειλω να ομολισω,οτι αυτο το version δεν το ειχα κατα νου,τι εχω να μαθω ακομα.!!!!!!

----------


## bell

πρεπει να μαθω στα ανιψια μου , καινουρια βηματα τι μου κανεις τωρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ελα εσυ επανω το πασχα να απαλαγω εγω αφου το εχεις το θεμα και το κατεχεις καλυτερα απο μενα. χα χα χα

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_st854JU9Dk

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFeOZcbav9Q

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ii8m1jgn_M

δεν ειναι κ το πιο φωτεινο κομματι για τα πλαισια της μερας, αλλα...

----------


## anwnimi

Enigma -Return To Innocence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JpJjsHgYHA

----------


## anwnimi

Enigma Smell of desire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDa8IB6NAU&amp;feature=fvw

The eternal flame will always burn
Feel - understand - and learn

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8gHx2X7ve0&amp;feature=related
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4BFfuqs1T8&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZyGWg0uqkw

----------


## Alobar

... για μένα, ένα απ\' τα ωραιότερα τραγουδοποιήματα του Έρωτα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq_vh6UglnA&amp;feature=related

 :Smile:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

το τραγουδι αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την ημερα του αγιου βαλεντινου οστοσο ειναι ενα εκπληκτικο κομματι, μια ακουστικη πανδαισια. κλασσικο βεβαια.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6IPBN6ARkE

----------


## Alobar

... γιατί ο Έρωτας την ξεφτίλα την θέλει απόλυτα...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gTdXlSSzXQ

 :Wink:

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFAf_29KYTs

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59a_ktAvE4Y&amp;feature=grec

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZTvELb1DE&amp;feature=grec

Επειδή η λογική τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζεις εσύ
και μ’ ένα σου άγγιγμα όλα γκρεμίζονται
και πάλι χτίζονται απ’ την αρχή
Κι όλα τ’ αστέρια κι οι γαλαξίες
χορεύουν μέσα μου ως το πρωί
Γι’ αυτό σ’ αγαπώ...

----------


## arktos

DJ Valium - Symphony




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC07wFsw7-E

----------


## arktos

dj tiesto-titanic (by eugene)







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irq_a1KZ5-k

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d1C1qQ_VoI&amp;feature=related

 :Wink:

----------


## Alobar

... εδώ ένας πανεύκολος χορός...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUfY-URXzA

:P

----------


## Alobar

... κι εδώ ο αγαπημένος ever... γιορτάζει το επίθετό του καλέ... χρόνια του πολλά!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqGWeHoNF-4&amp;feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT3zTcMf1cM&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ezxfTJiI7k&amp;feature=related

 :Smile:

----------


## iberis

Ένα all time classic τραγούδι, σε διασκευή, από την υπέροχη φωνή του –επίσης υπέροχου- Βασιλικού
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTX6nYD9MH0&amp;feature=related


Beach House - Norway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciHpW0rlKcM&amp;feature=related	


Dredg - I don\'t Know
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqhbMrUBNko&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

απλα πανεμορφο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BSNU2ZLyKM

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Neas5ATJJnc

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_aLt-BON4M

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Το δηλητηριο 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYinXJgXMiQ

----------


## alexandros3

Ante paaame!  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnLGfhBu7-U

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5iigMTq414

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach House - Norway
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciHpW0rlKcM&amp;feature=related	
> 
> 
> ...




Αυτά τα δύο alt-rock κομμάτια μου άρεσαν. Nice iberis!

----------


## PETRAN

Οι γάλλοι Phoenix μπλέκουν ηλεκτρονικά στοιχεία με brit-rock. Μία από τις καινούργιες alt-rock μπάντες


Phoenix- 1901

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4MXFOMpVIw


Phoenix- Rome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fty_DxJmUZw

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnKHn6hO6pk&amp;feature=related

Ισως δεν κολλα....μα σε μενα κολλαει.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Aν ειναι να το παμε σε τετοια τραγουδια τοτε προτιμω το συγκεκριμενο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Xojcpsil4

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Και αποκορυφωμα αυτο. Το πιο γνησιο τραγουδι του που μιλαει για αγαπη 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX7QmPSLJrQ

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwleFHqCufw&amp;feature=related

τι λες γιαυτο...;

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE5lIGaNZFk&amp;feature=related

.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Γενικα δεν μου αρεσει αλλα υπαρχουν 4-5 τραγουδια του που ειναι τρομερα συμφωνα με τα δικα μου γουστα οπως το συγκεκριμενο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx0KUZ0AFCI

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qveF896SPFE

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Και επειδη δεν κανουμε διακριση στο ποιος τραγουδαει ενα βιντεο ντοκουμεντο που πρεπει να το δειτε ολοι
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGKdOsb-VNk

Υ.Γ. Δεν κανει playback αλλα ειχε βγαλει κανονικα ενα δισκο πριν απο καμια 20αρια χρονια περιπου

----------


## Arsi

καλοοοοοοοο

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so-L12LFRR8

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHe_kgeJhus&amp;fmt=18

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxKjOOR9sPU

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3b9E1p9uOA




Super

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZYROCPg3Ww&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygw2zmEVsvc&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH1wp_YGJ7Y&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94T4R8hUNIQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygw2zmEVsvc&amp;feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH1wp_YGJ7Y&amp;feature=related



Και πάλι super

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhgOukDNMz4

----------


## PETRAN

Massive Attack και η trip-hop σκηνή του bristol. Εκεί σπούδασα και μπορώ να συνδέσω την μουσική τους με την μουντή γραφειοκρατική/βιομηχανική ατμόσφαιρα της πόλης.




Το Mezzanine είναι ένας από τους τοπ δίσκους ever! Κλασικά κομμάτια



Massive Attack- Inertia Creeps

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeLI9CMrErg


Massive Attack- Teardrop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL_1bmYCzs


Massive Attack- Angel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaef2NgwqHY


ακόμα ένα καλό από το 100th window

Massive Attack- Butterfly Caught

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOOAL4b5vco

----------


## Arsi

Είναι άπαιχτοι οι τύποι....

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Massive Attack- Teardrop
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL_1bmYCzs



yeap...

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=471-N4orrfE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRHA9W-zExQ

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGk6OHfWMDc

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygNuRpwZqRU egw emai me tous indianous iiiihaaaa

----------


## bell

αν ηταν αυτος φευγατος ,αλλο τοσο ειμαι γω που τον ακουω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imv2M64t_og

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df-eLzao63I

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZD9nt_wsY0 εναι μια παλη του εγω ,με δεν ξερω και γω ακομα με απλα λογια ακουστε τω πανεμορφο .Δειτε σαν οι βιολες να ειμαι εγω , το παραπονο και ο motzart h αλλη φωνη του εαυτου μου . ισως και γω ειπαμε φευγατη μαζι με αυτον ......????????

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usnJw6tWq58&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Pasxalis Terzis - Otan tha feugeis






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35PXVM2hgk0

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Άκου και αυτά

Port O\'Brien I Woke Up Today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw3Y84zXLwg


Gold Teeth-Everybody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSuWn9QnpEw&amp;feature=related


A Sunny Day in Glasgow - Failure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnwzVST2y2M


Look See Proof - Casualty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IcnSBFgoBE 



Υ.Γ. Το τραγούδι του Βασιλικού δεν σου άρεσε?Γιατί, τι σου φταίει ο άνθρωπος? Τόσο κόπο έκανε, να το διασκευάσει, να το τραγουδήσει, να παίξει τα μουσικά όργανα, όλα αυτός, μόνος, ολομόναχος!!!Το λέω και δακρύζω!!!Τέτοιες φωνές ακούς κάθε μέρα??όχι να μου πείς!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

*σπρώχνει την φρουτιέρα από μπροστά της, που παρασέρνει και ρίχνει το βάζο-αντίκα κάτω σπάζοντάς το σε χίλια κομμάτια, σηκώνεται από το τραπέζι χτυπώντας το με το βελούδινο χέρι της, παίρνει την μεταξένια της εσάρπα και φεύγει σε έξαλλη κατάσταση βροντώντας πίσω της την μαρμάρινη πόρτα..! 





:P:P :Big Grin:

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53iGl_tabsA

 :Wink:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQZhN65vq9E&amp;feature=fvst

----------


## deleted-member141015

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU3ou2OpBdo

και 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMo_uGAwuqQ&amp;feature=related

Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί να τα αφιερώσω...  :Smile:

----------


## hornet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiSkyEyBczU&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGRqnNEOpe0&amp;feature=channel

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVaHG_QMvNk

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YFwXK1pYQ0

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-q7uQeLnE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ8jxBaFPys&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

πολυ καλο alexandre , συνεχεια θα εχει???

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

The Frog Prince

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJwuFdJVJRM

ο πριγκιπας που εγινε ενας ακομα βατραχος

μου το αφιερωνω.


you\'ve wondered so far
from the person you are
let go brother, let go
cos now we all know

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

ενα ακομα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIWhSDoG5Lk&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkMYPwTQh7k

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgFg9PpArNo

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo

(... i think that people are the greatest fun...)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo
> 
> (... i think that people are the greatest fun...)


ούτε παραγγελία αlobar,ωραίο κ με just στίχους...δεν κρατιέμαι τους βάζω
Verse 1:
Yeah, said it\'s all right
I won\'t forget
All the times I\'ve waited patiently for you
And you\'ll do just what you choose to do
And I will be alone again tonight my dear

Verse 2:
Yeah, I heard a funny thing
Somebody said to me
You know that I could be in love with almost everyone
I think that people are
The greatest fun
And I will be alone again tonight my dear

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIHQTr3qfLY

----------


## Alobar

... ευχαριστώ Άρση (βαρών;... :P ...)... είναι τραγουδάρα απίστευτη κι ας μη πω άλλα γιατί είναι συνδεδεμένο με μνήμες... κι επειδή το... κατα - πληκτικό αντικαταθλιπτικό που παίρνω - η έρμη γυναίκα! - για να μου φέρει... ύπνο, είναι έτοιμο να με βγάλει στον κήπο για να κλαδέψω, κι είμαι άλλα ντ\' άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα, περνάω σε ελληνικό ρεπερτόριο...  :Big Grin:  ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b-fr0gH1Do

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... ευχαριστώ Άρση (βαρών;... :P ...)... είναι τραγουδάρα απίστευτη κι ας μη πω άλλα γιατί είναι συνδεδεμένο με μνήμες... κι επειδή το... κατα - πληκτικό αντικαταθλιπτικό που παίρνω - η έρμη γυναίκα! - για να μου φέρει... ύπνο, είναι έτοιμο να με βγάλει στον κήπο για να κλαδέψω, κι είμαι άλλα ντ\' άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα, περνάω σε ελληνικό ρεπερτόριο...  ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b-fr0gH1Do


είσαι απίστευτη :Big Grin: ....
τι το θες το αντικαταθλιπτικό????

υ.γ.κλάδεμα στην αυλή,ακούγοντας τη μαγική αυλή...:P

----------


## Alobar

... να σου πω την αλήθεια, τέλος... δε θα το πάρω άλλο... δε με πιάνει, δεν είναι για μένα...

(... μεταξύ μας, θα προχωρήσω σε θεραπείες που έρχονται απ\' τα άδυτα της Ανατολής και θα δοκιμάσω βελονισμό... αφού να φανταστείς, είμαι έτοιμη να πάρω το κουτί με τα ραπτικά και να αρχίσω πρόβες, πού σε πονά και πού σε τσούζει... λολ!...)

... χώστα Τζιμάκοοοοοοοοοοοοο!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoVgiVOkdSE

:P

----------


## bell

απιστευτο!!!!! γελασα πολυ thanks

----------


## Arsi

ξεθεώθηκα στο γέλιο βραδιάτικα!να\'σαι καλά βρε alobar με την ανίατη κατάθλιψη :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... ευχαριστώ Άρση (βαρών;... :P ...)... είναι τραγουδάρα απίστευτη κι ας μη πω άλλα γιατί είναι συνδεδεμένο με μνήμες... κι επειδή το... κατα - πληκτικό αντικαταθλιπτικό που παίρνω - η έρμη γυναίκα! - για να μου φέρει... ύπνο, είναι έτοιμο να με βγάλει στον κήπο για να κλαδέψω, κι είμαι άλλα ντ\' άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα, περνάω σε ελληνικό ρεπερτόριο...  ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b-fr0gH1Do





Alobar, ο κήπος σου ο εθνικός είναι?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alobar

... ναι Άρκτε!... έχει 4 γάτες ράτσας \'αλητάμπουρας\', ένα σκύλο σπάνιας διασταύρωσης με ουρά \'βεντάλια\' και μια... χελώνα, τη Γιωργίτσα!... οι επισκέπτες κατά τις 5 το πρωί μπορούν να απολαύσουν δωρεάν αηδόνια καθώς και... μαγευτικούς περιπάτους μέσα στις λακούβες, συγγνώμη λιμνούλες ήθελα να πω, που δημιουργήθηκαν από τας πολλάς βροχάς!... διαθέτω επίσης εκατόφυλλη χρώματος μπορντώ, ράτσας \'βελουτέ\'!... :P ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwYgGKum6G4&amp;feature=related

 :Wink:

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> ... ναι Άρκτε!... έχει 4 γάτες ράτσας \'αλητάμπουρας\', ένα σκύλο σπάνιας διασταύρωσης με ουρά \'βεντάλια\' και μια... χελώνα, τη Γιωργίτσα!... οι επισκέπτες κατά τις 5 το πρωί μπορούν να απολαύσουν δωρεάν αηδόνια καθώς και... μαγευτικούς περιπάτους μέσα στις λακούβες, συγγνώμη λιμνούλες ήθελα να πω, που δημιουργήθηκαν από τας πολλάς βροχάς!... διαθέτω επίσης εκατόφυλλη χρώματος μπορντώ, ράτσας \'βελουτέ\'!... :P ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwYgGKum6G4&amp;feature=related




καλά, εγώ για το κλάδεμα ρώτησα...αλλά τώρα έμαθα και για τα ζωάκια!  :Smile: 
λέω να πάω για ύπνο...μπας και...

----------


## bell

εχω ριξει πολυ γελιο,σε λιγο στη πολυκαποικια θα μου χτυπησουν την πορτα, να σαι καλα

----------


## Alobar

... χαίρομαι που σας κάνω να γελάτε, διότι - μεταξύ μας - ένας απ\' τους στόχους μου είναι να παραμείνω... αστεία. Το θεωρώ μεγάλο πράμα. Άντε τώρα κορίτσα, πάμε για νάνι. Σας αφήνω με τα δυο αγαπημένα του Τζιμάκου, με στίχο λέμε!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZbWxNymD-o&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScthQATRVAQ&amp;feature=related

 :Wink:

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by bell_
> πολυ καλο alexandre , συνεχεια θα εχει???


Απο sonic youth σκαμπάζουμε?  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ozuOJcgq18

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bell_
> πολυ καλο alexandre , συνεχεια θα εχει???
> 
> 
> ...


βεβαιως,πολυ αξιολογο συγκροτιμα

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1mfTwAuMvk

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynhChNKRVB0

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkkx0FNJrk4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r21wcs-ElHI&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxCf9tzLK2M&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaEc_5abpfA

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX2JmMiZqek

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8dvGUorLX8 to βαζω γιατι κουρδισα λιγο το μπουζουκακι μου και το θυμηθηκα .αφιερωμενω σε ολους ,θα μου στειλουν τους μπατσους σε λιγο γιατι εχω βαλει και τα ηχεια μπασα sw.

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpFA0n3U2S0

----------


## bell

φουλ εxra GAZIA τωρα που εχω το μπουζουκακι μου αυτο που με εκφραζε, ι και το ειχα ξεχασει ακουτε ειμαι με καλωδια και το νιωθωωωωωω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GzNnmMNKts

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbkG6Za6w5s

----------


## anoiksi

ετσι ετσι bell....

----------


## bell

οχι βρε χαζουλι δεν θα το κανω ...το τραγουδι ειναι και γω που γραφω τι φαλτσα φωνη μου και την δεχιοτεχνια μου στο μπουζουκι μετα απο αρκετα χρονια ,τελικα μερικα πραγματα που τα αγαπαμε δεν τα ξεχναμε

----------


## anoiksi

τελικα μερικα πραγματα που τα αγαπαμε δεν τα ξεχναμε 


συμφωνω...δεν γινεται να ξεχασεις κατι που αγαπησες απλα ετσι...

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUn5N3dG0fM&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXq0eKNKXvU

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> τελικα μερικα πραγματα που τα αγαπαμε δεν τα ξεχναμε 
> 
> 
> συμφωνω...δεν γινεται να ξεχασεις κατι που αγαπησες απλα ετσι...


poy αγαπω και αυτο ειναι το οργανακι μου ,που μου εχει χαρισει απιστευτες στιγμες παρεας,αγαπω την μουσικη με εκφραζει με καλυπτει...αχχχχ και να ειμαστ ολοι μαζι να παιξω

----------


## anoiksi

:Smile:  τελειον θα ηταν...και να τραγουδουσαμε ολοι παρεα!!!!

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYG6Q4O8x08 τωρα ωρα της κιθαρας

----------


## arktos

Nikos Vertis - Oneiro Alithino




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snu09v-NUhw

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJf34_fUNCk&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmcTFOUhj9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4aqRwx9L3U

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC7eZPrFT7E

----------


## arktos

Leona Lewis - I see you [Offical Avatar Song] (Fullversion)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QvmlAVdHXw

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdpcjtRW2jY

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5tq1fXTxhQ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εχω φάει ΤΟ κόλλημα.Τους ακούω ολη μέρα..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q

και 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LVlIjsaFM4

καληνυχτουδια σας παιδιά...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Αυτο που αγαπω πανω σε σενα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8uCJxiQxjg

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Νοεμβριος 1994 στο παλαι ντε σπορ. Ημουν και εγω εκει  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BK2F0Cr5rs

----------


## arktos

[New3Mix] Mike Koglin feat. Tania Laila - Find Me + Lyrics = NEW Vocal Trance April 2009 [HD]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNuCggJ0zJc

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlgHpMEeF14&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfidKiHSlbw

----------


## iberis

THE HUSH SOUND - Medicine Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3v--t8w5qQ



+o(

----------


## PETRAN

Λίγο \"ευαίσθητο\" moody deep house κατάλληλο τόσο γι\'αυτούς που ετοιμάζονται να βγουν έξω όσο και γι\'αυτούς που θα μείνουν μέσα


Lawrence- Place To Be


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Wm-9PJqA4

----------


## PETRAN

Ακόμη μία χορευτική υπνωτική νυχτωδία από τον αγαπημένο μου deep house μουσικό Lawrence


Lawrence- Pond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mCTb-7d8_o

----------


## PETRAN

ο ίδιος σε ένα μελοδραματικό ορχηστρικό house κομμάτι


Lawrence- Somebody Told Me


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhhJcOi3hpA

----------


## PETRAN

dark, atmospheric &amp; dissonant house


Sten- Way To The Stars


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkcNd7jReoU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXs-bVgcjhk&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Λίγο \"ευαίσθητο\" moody deep house κατάλληλο τόσο γι\'αυτούς που ετοιμάζονται να βγουν έξω όσο και γι\'αυτούς που θα μείνουν μέσα
> 
> 
> Lawrence- Place To Be
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2Wm-9PJqA4


Πολύ ωραίο Petran. Η εκπαίδευση μου στην ηλεκτρονική/χορευτική μουσική συνεχίζεται  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmac4Z_hf7A&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awduT9-vVRo&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

τί ωραιο τραγουδι....

----------


## alexandros3

:Smile:

----------


## giwta2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4OAormvM8c&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHKTz4LV2Y

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoa5u_7PeGI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJFl76EYRmM&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TILwTz3e9DI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmYiRrwn9H4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOv0fGAXh3Y&amp;feature=related

πολυ αγαπημενο :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VDypa2TEkI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqyWf7-Sqi0&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt6r5A6_sVA&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3IiqUJ8H-I

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP2QdBYTweA&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alobar

... και μιας και αναφέρθηκα σε μεγάλους κωμικούς με κατάθλιψη, ιδού ένας αξεπέραστος που θαυμάζω από μικρή...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG5KImGATL4

:P

----------


## arktos

Armin van Buuren feat. Jacqueline Govaert - Never Say Never (Official Music Video)





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeaaDmYnheE

----------


## giwta2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dbrpt1iuO0

----------


## alexandros3

όμορφο...  :Smile:

----------


## giwta2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjVznC9jscw&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Musica electronica


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLWxvuEYmlY

----------


## giwta2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4DJMPGNiD0

----------


## arktos

Ferry Tayle ft Kym - Premonition





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcjnbUGKqys

----------


## iberis

Local Natives - Stranger Things

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wSkem9hgf4

----------


## hornet

σημερα νοιωθω απεραντη θλιψη και απογοητευση 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clq01TXQR0s

----------


## arktos

Leaked DJ Tiesto Song NEW 2009



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e__lZgE5FE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfK8uMzkIK4

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWXEomti_yw

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MunfE7P9og8

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wVMTMgh2o&amp;feature=related

για σένα μωρό μου...

----------


## alexandros3

Κι ένα του αδικόχαμένου σιδηρόπουλου....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlwuTYBWbcE

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1sjRh_NRmQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj-rxesrryE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj-rxesrryE&amp;feature=related


η αγαπημενη μου συναυλια :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kNZUi0CjYI

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avMNMT793rQ&amp;feature=related

Οντως!!

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-q7uQeLnE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfiYQzzzSoA&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UwTqNC7BFg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DCvuONq1NU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKSxng8t3FI

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYCN38RaueU

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'αρέσουν κ σένα οι active αλτερ ε?κ μένα :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Πολυ εως και παρα πολυ..  :Smile:  Ειναι τρομεροι οι ανθρωποι.

----------


## Arsi

ναι ναι σ\'αυτούς είναι η μοναδική συναυλία που πήγα μόνη.πολύ ωραία εμπειρία...

----------


## Alterego

Αν και πηγα με παρεα,στο τελοσ μονος ημουν και εγω.Δεν χρειαζεσαι και πολλα πολλα οταν τους βλεπεις.

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz-yJ3Utwuo&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CPLh0_g-70

και

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPSfeRyG-w

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGBmKVuWSw

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIEGMDJym8o&amp;feature=related

Βαρέθηκα να με μισώ..
Βαρέθηκα να λιώνω...
Πάνω στο σάπιο πορφυρό αθέατο μου θρόνο...

----------


## alexandros3

αφου περασαμε σε hip hop/low bap να βαλω κι εγω ενα που μ αρεσει γιατι θυμιζει παλιες εποχες :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDca5SH6iyM&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=354 2E9BF5423FD92&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=71

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qVG-Z2JXrQ&amp;feature=grec

διόρθωσις...

----------


## arktos

Dj Tiesto - Honey




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A4IAYbRRrw

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IykWbUVDWL8

----------


## anwnimi

Σε ρομαντική διάθεση...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHggv60IUxc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLdqKUkkM6w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wma9LM3Jxtc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-kfaji9Ck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6PO3fvF8-U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CIzTDzJbDY

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B6WSvyWkRk&amp;feature=related

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYp2LGKOF_M&amp;NR=1

:P

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMgEc3aaP80&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrpSjXo6ah0

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhsSDRzbapU

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_P1weKXhi4&amp;feature=related

 :Smile:

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWVdS9tMuVE&amp;NR=1

(... η κιθάρα εκλιπαρεί απεγνωσμένα το πιάνο να της δώσει σημασία... κάπου στο τέλος κάνουν ανακωχή...)

 :Wink:

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRyvkdjoxWU

 :Wink:

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtqeomC_0ko&amp;feature=grec

σ\' αγαπώ κι ας τρέχει το μυαλό σου...

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=endeBbvwVS4&amp;feature=grec

----------


## arktos

Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit (lyrics)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYxkezUr8MQ

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Ub1N8ZZsk

 :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhXvFRAHEv0
ςηατ τηε φθψκ?

----------


## hornet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR745XQ-fwY

----------


## Alobar

... το παρακάτω το αφιερώνει η Alobar απ\' το \'εεεεεεεε!... πσιχολοτζί\' στον Μιχαλάκη απ\' το κάτω Μανταμάδο με πολύ καψούρα... λολ!... :P ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zSXODvA5po

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DuYkqDA9ZY

 :Smile:

----------


## arktos

Joy Division - She\'s Lost Control



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVc29bYIvCM

Until she lost control again
And walked upon the edge of no escape
And laughed I\'ve lost control

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ5E7NUL4OI

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfpyoGFJNNE&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P3lhrwio-M

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRQGL3hf30o

δεν ειναι καλη ποιοτητα αλλα μονο αυτο μου παιζει :P

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0e_CUkrzzU

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Luo0pQzc7GY&amp;feature=related

----------


## Φιλότεχνος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7ak1t5h8Yo

----------


## arktos

New2Songs] Rex Mundi feat. Susana - Nothing At All + Lyrics = NEW Vocal Trance [HD] August 2009




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z66YH24_

----------


## arktos

Dj Tiesto- In my memory



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POX5fkb_TqE


σ΄αγαπάω και θα προσπαθήσω..

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asAztCt2AK8

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

O υμνος  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC9Bti_NRp0

----------


## γιώτα2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHatNszsFl8&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1TUlNZd10s&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6nbFZtxAL4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKPQh0E9DFg

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lTYxPVDXtU&amp;feature=related
οι δικοι μου ξενοι...
χαρουλα αλεξιου

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBShN8qT4lk&amp;feature=fvst

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hkmsi_DewI&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Solar Fields - Elevator Sunshine Girl



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf7xv8n83CM

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7lBtcnBb-I

mumm-ra \"she\'s got you high\"

----------


## alexandros3

ti oraio tragoudaki  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

για να ζωηρέψουμε λιγακι

I\'m not a slave to a God that doesn\'t exist. γουστάρω... :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GFI6Rf-IkI&amp;feature=channel

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6bUc6XTH5Y

----------


## iberis

Ένα υπέροχο τραγούδι


Broken Records - Lies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuDUiVwNpdc

----------


## PETRAN

Κάτι χαλαρό γιαπολύ βραδινές ώρες όπως τώρα



John Beltran- Paris is Burning


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy3ht8fFXyE

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Κάτι χαλαρό γιαπολύ βραδινές ώρες όπως τώρα
> 
> 
> 
> John Beltran- Paris is Burning
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy3ht8fFXyE





αυτή η μαμά πατρίδα σε απελεθεύρωσε τελικά?

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUgMbKJu9ws

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Κάτι χαλαρό γιαπολύ βραδινές ώρες όπως τώρα
> 
> 
> ...




Λίγο...ακόμα..........


......καταρρέει στο πάτωμα....

----------


## iberis

Phoenix - Armistice


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojaF2OpCmmk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMckocKROPc

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8pBUKXzW4g

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjNNXlsxHQg

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTaiUxo0MvU

----------


## PETRAN

Πολύ καλό ρετροφουτουριστικό (!) ρομαντικό synth-pop στο στιλ της δεκαετίας του 80 από τους the diogenes club. Για τους λάτρεις των duran duran, pet shop boys, OMD κλπ.



The Diogenes Club- Tie Ourselves Around

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsHNHDOckwo

----------


## PETRAN

Μελωδικό electro από τον radioactive man. Μνήμες ξυπνάνε από τον θόρυβο ηλεκτρικών συσκευών και μια ερωτική εξομολόγηση στέλνεται μέσω κώδικα morse. Είναι η αγάπη ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο? Ίσως, αφού τα συναισθήματα είναι το αποτέλεσμα αποκωδικοποίησης ηλεκτρικών ώσεων στον εγκέφαλο. Μάλλον οι μηχανές μπορούν να έχουν συναισθήματα τελικά.




Radioactive Man- Fed-Ex To Munchen (Original Mix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b838OsHZlvE

----------


## PETRAN

Radioactive Man- Airlock


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6rfNckeSbA

----------


## PETRAN

Radioactive Man- The Mezz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZDTxCmjCnI

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cC4SBm7gQys

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grc2IO4QF-Y

----------


## Sofia

τί φωνη η γαλανη....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkWj3BCAX10

Μην τον ρωτάς τον ουρανό 
το σύννεφο και το φεγγάρι 
το βλέμμα σου το σκοτεινό 
κάτι απ\' τη νύχτα έχει πάρει

----------


## anwnimi

Φωνάρα... :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktmlziusiv8&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqFOPAH82TM

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8iWC9lg7js

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UnFH04uv1M

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G0Ghhu9yb0

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP_Yn4qbleo

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMND6xYFBOw

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WWJ4udhntE

Πέρασε καιρός, τι θέλεις;
Τι ζητάς από τις στάχτες να μαζέψεις τώρα;
Κάνε μου παρέα αν θέλεις,
όχι όμως πολύ μην τύχει και λύγισω και σου πω
\"σ\' αγαπώ\",
κι ύστερα μόνη, τόσο μόνη πώς θα ζήσω;


Kι έχω τόσα να θυμάμαι από σένα
χρόνια που τα ζήσαμε μαζί ένα-ένα,
ώρες σιωπηλές και βράδια ερωτευμένα,
κι όλο με ρωτάς πού πήγανε χαμένα.

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIEH17FFwg

----------


## arktos

TOTAL ECLIPSE: Can\'t Do That


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SB8emjIn98

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElYy1q25zoc

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAVcBAc5HMA

----------


## anoiksi

Evanescence Understanding

You hold the answers deep within your own mind.
Consciously, you\'ve forgotten it.
That\'s the way the human mind works.
Whenever something is too unpleasant, to shameful for us
to entertain, we reject it.
We erase it from our memories.
But the imprint is always there.\"

(Can\'t wash it all away)
(Can\'t Wish it all away)
(Can\'t hope it all away)
(Can\'t cry it all away)

The pain that grips you
The fear that binds you
Releases life in me
In our mutual
Shame we idolize
To blind them from the truth 
That finds a way from who we are
Please don\'t be afraid
When the darkness fades away
The dawn will break the silence
Screaming in our hearts
My love for you still grows
This I do for you
Before I try to fight the truth my final time

\"We\'re supposed to try and be real.
And I feel alone, and we\'re not together. And that is real.\"

Can\'t wash it all away
Can\'t wish it all away
Can\'t cry it all away
Can\'t scratch it all away

Lying beside you
Listening to you breathe
The life that flows inside of you
Burns inside of me
Hold and speak to me
Of love without a sound
Tell me you will live through this
And I will die for you
Cast me not away
Say you\'ll be with me
For I know I cannot
Bear it all alone

\"You\'re not alone, honey.\"
\"Never... Never.\"

Can\'t fight it all away
Can\'t hope it all away
Can\'t scream it all away
It just won\'t fade away, No,no, no ,no.

Can\'t wash it all away
Can\'t wish it all away
Can\'t cry it all away
Can\'t scratch it all away

(Can\'t fight it all away)
(Can\'t hope it all away)
Can\'t scream it all away
Ooh, it all away
Ooh, it all away
(It all away)
\"But the imprint is always there. Nothing is ever really forgotten.\"
\"Because I\'m dying too.\"
\"Because I\'m dying too.\"
\"Because I\'m dying too.\"
\"Because I\'m dying too.\"
\"Because I\'m dying too.\"

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAJV5KrWcJE

----------


## γιώτα2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN-dJfF6eeU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EASapMcqYcU

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0m_3Bd1Jfs&amp;fmt=18

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rkDlgu95PQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuwiYq50gwA

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nm-dMJ7RYw&amp;fmt=18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myG-pkRb_s4&amp;fmt=18

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1se5KCpgs0

----------


## iberis

Thao with The Get Down Stay Down -Know Better Learn Faster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjqSxrsL5M

----------


## bell

επανηλθα  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fNYEQYNjtg

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbVRA6ZAhKo

----------


## researcher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fouSVb7Agvw


το γαλατακι

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8Sf_txooVM&amp;NR=1


I am the passenger 
And I ride and I ride
I ride through the city\'s backsides


I see the stars come out of the sky
Yeah, they\'re bright in a hollow sky

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpnjSVtLW58

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q16I3p5Znmk

----------


## hornet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVLD0L-9u0g

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ2FS53ySgU&amp;feature=related

Just don\'t let me fuck up will you
\'Cause when I need a friend it\'s still you

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBg4BDgsso&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGRdaRujDKg

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AEtKoOYTdI

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ho4-lpihc4

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0kHVu123A&amp;feature=related

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTrESDwOuyg

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXANCtOKVfg

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HE-lpQErzk&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J0kHVu123A&amp;feature=related




Psy trance...meh δεν θα πάρω! (λολ)



αλλά το κλασικό trance των αρχών των 90s ήταν φανταστικό IMO. Συναισθηματικό, funky, ενεργητικό, ηλεκτρικό χωρίς πολούς περιττούς\"ζαλιστικούς\"ήχο υς (λέγε με psy-trance) αλλά ούτε και πολλές γλυκές επικές μελωδίες (λέγε με uplifting a-la tiesto και buuren) όπως διάφοροι απόγονοι του (αν και μου αρέσουν επιλεκτικά κάποια κομμάτια από τους απογόνους του σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φτάνουν τον original πρώιμο και απλό γερμανικό ήχο IMO που ήταν και πάρα πολύ χορευτικός σε αντίθεση με τις grooveless μη-ρυθμικές \"βάσεις\" των απογόνων του που όλοι οι ήχοι παίζουν γύρω από ένα βαρετό στατικό beat). Τα κομμάτια επίσης ειχαν ταυτότητα και χαρακτήρα και δεν ήταν όλα τα ίδια.Μετά την πτώση του τείχους, την έλευση του detroit techno στην Ευρώπη, και του mdma γεννήθηκε για λίγο η πραγματική κοσμική χορευτική μουσική στην Γερμανία (κλασικά labels ήσαν τα Eye-Q, MFS, Harthouse, Supestition, Office)...πριν διαστρεβλωθεί από τα υπερβολικά ναρκωτικά και την εμπορικοποίηση. 



Ένα τυπικό κομμάτι της εποχής. Groovy πολυ-ρυθμική acid βάση \"ντυμένη\" με κινηματογραφικά synths (strings) από τους θρυλικούς Resistance D. Φανταστικό όπως \"ξεδιπλώνεται\" μετά την μέση με την \"ουτοπική\" του μελωδία!



Resistance D - Skylike (Bytes Mix) (1994)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9_y6PvL_7Q





Ένα γρήγορο και οργασμικό κομμάτι, σκοτεινό και ατμοσφαιρικό, εξελίσεται σε ένα μελωδικό και συνάμα ενεργητικό διαμάντι.



Resistance D- Rezolution (1994)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDLWKWm477o





Και στο άλλο άκρο, ένα αργό και χαλαρωτικό αλλά πάντα χορευτικό ambient-trance από τους ίδιους για όλους!



Resistance- D- Space Baby (1994)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVri5xMuc4

----------


## alexandros3

:Smile: 
Σημειωτέα όλα αυτά και μ\'αρέσει ο τρόπος που τα περιγράφεις! Άκουσα λίγο rezolution και μου φάνηκε πολύ \"στεγνό\" οπότε θα παραμείνω για την ώρα στην \"σάλτσα\" της psy-trance :Smile:  
Θα επανέρθω όταν θα είμαι σε φάση εξερεύνησης για να ακούσω τις επιλογές σου διεξοδικά  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα επίσης κλασικό κομμάτι, με χαρακτηριστική επική anthemic μελωδία που συνοδεύεται από παλμικούς ρυθμούς. 


Brainchild- Symmetry (C-Mix) (1994)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYn3kfSWluA



Κλασικό φουτουριστικό κομμάτι με spacey synths και μια a-la Vangelis\' Blade-runner-ιστική (ίσως αγχωτική!)sci-fi ατμόσφαιρα.


Odyssee Of Noises- Firedance (The Sunrise Μix) (1994)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oxg3yeDMVk



Ένα πολύ κλασικό hard-trance anthem, με εξωφρενικούς χορευτικούς ρυθμούς και καταπληκτική σκοτεινή ambient ατμόσφαιρα. Μόνο για τους γενναίους retro-ravers!


Nostrum- Trance On Ecstacy (1994)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSzdHKynQks


Φανταστικό κομμάτι, γεμάτο \"αναλογικό\" πάθος,ταξιδιάρικη αίσθηση και vintage ζεστασιά που ουρλιάζει \"90s\". Χαλαρωτικό, χορευτικό και trippy. Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος toy είναι μεταξύ trance και house. Aπό έναν καταπληκτικό ηλεκτρονικό μουσικό των 90s. 


Virtual Symmetry- Virtual House


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Co7lUW02Hw

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> Σημειωτέα όλα αυτά και μ\'αρέσει ο τρόπος που τα περιγράφεις! Άκουσα λίγο rezolution και μου φάνηκε πολύ \"στεγνό\" οπότε θα παραμείνω για την ώρα στην \"σάλτσα\" της psy-trance 
> Θα επανέρθω όταν θα είμαι σε φάση εξερεύνησης για να ακούσω τις επιλογές σου διεξοδικά




Χε, θα είναι από τα διάφορα φορουμ μουσικής που ποσταρα κατα καιρούς. 


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι είναι στεγνό, αναλογικό και αληθινό, φτιαγμένο με τεράστια drum-machines και hardware synthesizers και όχι κάποιο ψηφιακό υπολογιστή που τα φτιάχνει σχεδόν όλα με αλγοριθμικό \"by-numbers\" τρόπο χε. Αυτό ακούγεται και στον ήχο όπου είναι πολύ πιο αυθόρμητος και αληθινός σε σχέση με τις μαθηματικές, \"κλινικές\" εντελώς μη-συναισθηματικές απόπειρες της τέλη-90s και μετα-90s ηλεκτρονικής μουσικής. Από τότε που μπήκε η ψηφιακή τεχνολογία πέθανε η (η ηλεκτρονική τουλάχιστον αλλά ίσως και γενικά θα έλεγα εγώ) μουσική! :P Χέσε τους υπολογιστές τα φτηνά προγράμματα μουσικής και τα mp3, θέλουμε μεγάλα keyboards με πίνακες και πολλά καλώδια, αληθινές κονσόλες και sequencers και ναι... βινύλιο!

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kNZUi0CjYI

----------


## iberis

Jack Penate - Tonight\'s Today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SfrVnYsu1c

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mixm1HLbto

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw5pAshxY80

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα ακόμα κλασικό \"βαθύ\" χορευτικό και υπνωτικό ταξίδι από τους Theorem. Deep Techno στα καλύτερα του



Theorem- Terrabella

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN6BvrgBcRY

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj1AesMfIf8

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbfIn3PInXY

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCCs7BWeaG8

----------


## bell

Αγαπημενο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_frBwbibNHk

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-3FfOVuQ0&amp;feature=fvst

----------


## kkkk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm-rgbMWN0U



Στίχοι: Σταμάτης Μεσημέρης
Μουσική: Σταμάτης Μεσημέρης
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Σταμάτης Μεσημέρης
Άλλες ερμηνείες: Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου &amp; Τάνια Κικίδη ( Ντουέτο )

Έχω τόσα βράδια να σε δω
και περιμένω
μέσα μου ένα άλογο τυφλό
αγριεμένο
μη καπνίζεις τόσο, σ\' αγαπώ
και να προσέχεις
μη σε πάρει σύννεφο λευκό
και να μη τρέχεις.

Πόσο μου λείπεις πόσο μου λείπεις.......

Ένα τηλεφώνημα προχτές
μη μου αλλάζεις
πάγωσε στα χείλια ο καφές
μη με ξεχάσεις
μια φωτογραφία δυο διπλά
και στην υγειά σου
δυο τσιγάρα όπως μια φορά
κι όλα δικά σου.

Πέρασαν δυο μήνες σε ζητώ
και με πονάω
κόλλησαν οι δείχτες στο κενό
και πού να πάω

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLaYKFQJ-hg

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

H μαγκια πληρωνεται :P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzb8UlS8mDc

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPtNxZ5WWw4&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnmvyZ-cxio&amp;feature=related
 
Όσο μ’ αγάπησες τόσο σε πρόδωσα
Όσο με πρόδωσες σ’ είχα αγαπήσει
Όσο με άφηνες τόσο σε άφηνα
Κι όσο με μίσησες με έχω μισήσει.



Αφιερωμένο.

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKUGgK7R6EA

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMejpslfERs&amp;NR=1


Πού με πηγαίνει αυτό το ΦΩΣ
Αλήθεια που με πάει
Μοιάζει να φεύγει προς τα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ
Μα όλο ΠΙΣΩ γυρνάει

Δρόμοι από χώμα μια ουρανό
Και θάλασσας αλμύρα
Πόσες γιατρέψατε ΠΛΗΓΕΣ
ΠΟΣΑ για μένα πήρα

Ήταν να φύγουμε μαζί
Όμως πηγαίνω μόνος
Ήταν ν\' ανοίξουμε πανιά
Μα δε μας πήρε ο χρόνος

Ήταν να φύγουμε MAZI
Όμως πηγαίνω MONOΣ
Μόνος παλεύω τον καιρό
Κι όπου με βγάλει ο δρόμος

Πετάει και τρέχει βιαστικό
Κι αυτό το ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ
Έρχεται προς το μέρος μας
ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ
Που μας πηγαίνει αυτό το φως
Αλήθεια που μας πάει
Μοιάζει να φεύγει προς τα εμπρός
Μα όλο πίσω γυρνάει

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EcX4OtLWVs

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMejpslfERs&amp;NR=1
> 
> 
> Πού με πηγαίνει αυτό το ΦΩΣ
> Αλήθεια που με πάει
> Μοιάζει να φεύγει προς τα ΕΜΠΡΟΣ
> Μα όλο ΠΙΣΩ γυρνάει
> 
> ...


H αλήθεια είναι ότι σκιάχτηκα λιγάκι διαβάζοντας αυτούς τους στίχους.. :Frown: 


Editors - Papillon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq4tyDRhU_4

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3P_Lswdf8A

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> H αλήθεια είναι ότι σκιάχτηκα λιγάκι διαβάζοντας αυτούς τους στίχους..
> 
> 
> Editors - Papillon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq4tyDRhU_4




Καλό! Αλλά από όλους αυτούς τους σύγχρονους αλτ-ροκ μουσικούς επηρεασμένους από τους Joy Division/New Order, πιστεύω ότι φοβεροί είναι οι Interpol (που έχω ξαναποστάρει :P). Ότι πρέπει για τις γκρίζες μέρες που διανύουμε...


Interpol- A Time To Be So Small

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xABZLAWYGAg


Interpol- Song Seven


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ulZ7cQm64


_you were like a cloud
yes you are a flower
then you were a lime
now our love is sour
you were like a cloud
you were just like a flower
then you were a lime
now our love is sour

_

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDphJDicNAo

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> H αλήθεια είναι ότι σκιάχτηκα λιγάκι διαβάζοντας αυτούς τους στίχους..
> 
> 
> Editors - Papillon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq4tyDRhU_4


Εγώ πάλι καθόλου. Αν δε σε πειράζει!...
Μου αρέσει η μουσική, όλα τα είδη της, γιατί για μένα η μουσική είναι μία, ενιαία. Δεν μπάινω σε στεγανά.
Συναισθηματική, ξεσηκωτική, μελαγχολική, απαλή, δυνατή, μελωδική, θορυβώδης, και και και.

Ωραίο το κομμάτι που πόσταρες.

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iToozfJFv8k

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwrhgaPax5I

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRztg8YZE38

----------


## iberis

Ένα νέο indie pop τραγουδάκι

The Ruby Suns - \"Cranberry\"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_4EWQlbz-g

μέχρι το 1.50΄΄ είναι η εισαγωγή

----------


## bell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4SquyS44A4

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmxoPjwnvPM

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmxoPjwnvPM


ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου όλων των εποχών!!!

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZY3bm93Wk4

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmxoPjwnvPM
> 
> 
> ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου όλων των εποχών!!!


χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4bGUQx2zsQ

Why can\'t you see
That nature has its way of warning me
Eyes open wide
Looking at the heavens with a tear in my eye

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KKZhtY3Zc&amp;feature=related

Αν στα βαθιά κολυμπάς
Αν χωρίς ελπίδα αγαπάς
Αν σε βαραίνει η ενοχή
(είναι η δική σου ζωή)
Μην, οδηγό μη ζητάς
Εσύ το τιμόνι κρατάς
Και έχεις ταξίδι μακρύ
Άκουσε του δρόμου η σιωπή
πόσα μυστικά θα σου πει
Ανοίξου εκεί

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBKYuBvraGU

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR8XH3R95xE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1jyL3cr60

Storm,
In the morning light,
I feel,
No more can I say,
Frozen to myself

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα γλυκόπικρο cheesy trance για ένα γκρίζο σαββατόβραδο  :Wink: 



Above and Beyond- Can\'t Sleep


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UbyHYy-CS8

----------


## iberis

Red Sparowes - Giving Birth to Imagined Saviors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3oM2rh7oso

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> Red Sparowes - Giving Birth to Imagined Saviors
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3oM2rh7oso




Φοβερό! You know music iberis! Τέλειο γούστο  :Wink: 



Στο ίδιο στιλ 


Not To Reason Why- Zeitgeist


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EgupBFhkWY

----------


## PETRAN

Διθυραμβικά και επικο-δραματικά κομμάτια από το τελευταίο αλμπουμ των Telefon Tel Aviv. H μοντέρνα \"glitch\" ηλεκτρονική αισθητική μπλέκεται με την μεγάλη new-wave ψυχή των 80s.Άλλη μια μουσική διάνοια που έγινε αυτόχειρας. Μαλλον οι προθέσεις του φαίνονταν στο τελευταίο τους πολύ πιο σκοτεινό αλμπουμ σε σχέση με τα παλιότερα. Μάλλον είναι και το καλύτερο. Φοβερή μουσική, πολύπλοκη και απλή συνάμα, ενώ είναι συναισθηματική με τον πάντα μοναδικό 80s τρόπο. R.I.P Charles Cooper



Telefon Tel Aviv- You Are The Worst Thing In The World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gYdPjkPKCY


Telefon Tel Aviv- Your Mouth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtW6tabgJv8


Telefon Tel Aviv- Helen Of Troy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phcDunQPxuw


Telefon Tel Aviv- Immolate Yourself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1xvstqENQ

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcHKOC64KnE&amp;feature=fvst

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Φοβερό! You know music iberis! Τέλειο γούστο 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο ίδιο στιλ 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!Προφανώς, είσαι κι εσύ fun αυτού του είδους μουσικής που δεν ακούγεται ιδιαίτερα στην Ελλάδα!

Jeniferever - From Across the Sea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN_ejsHrzVU&amp;feature=related

Jeniferever - Ox-Eye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3wo6fM9gp0&amp;feature=related

Mono - Follow The Map
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmNDTBBUIQI

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdyfMsbGJQk



Τρέχοντας στην εθνική αφήνοντας πίσω τη μεγαλούπολη!

 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIbXOyxcAdI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApfKglyNjyA

----------


## alexandros3

για όσους περάσαμε τα νιάτα μας βλέποντας tις μαλακίες του beverly hills 901019210920193 lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL_WvOly7mY&amp;feature=related

----------


## Adzik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZXIRQRZW0I

Watch this video in a new windowSundayman - Now That I Found You

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXAC1NNJ1hY&amp;feature=related

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lz-PMDqq-L8

close your eyes, clear your heart

cut the cord
are we human or are we dancer

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84xpfZsPYx8&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-mW_0TUSy4

----------


## arktos

Subheim - Away 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMHHBIr9ptQ

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> Subheim - Away 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMHHBIr9ptQ



Πανέμορφο. Η πρόταση της Ελλάδας σε αυτόν τον ξενοκρατούμενο ήχο. Τον είχα ξεχάσει τον subheim. Thanks. 



Live performance από τους digitonal. Synths, άρπα και βιολί. 


Digitonal- Silver Poetry


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGMeysbiZjg

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrbTkNwbUz8

----------


## PETRAN

Φως μέσα στο σκοτάδι. Σαν να ακούς r \'n\'b στην gotham city. Γνωστό και ως \"dubstep\"



Burial- Archangel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA


Burial- Shell Of Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS2wE7BZel0

----------


## PETRAN

Το τελευταίο αλμπουμ των Enigma \"Seven Lives Many Faces\" πέρασε απαρατήρητο. Αν και γενικά η ποιότητα του michel cretu έχει γενικά πέσει, το τελευταίο αλμπουμ μου φάνηκε αρκετά καλό. Το κλασικό slow beat συνοδεύει ορχηστικά περάσματα και όλα αυτά είτε μέσα σε μια έντονα σεξουαλική ατμόσφαιρα είτε στην κλασική new-age/spiritual χαλαρωτική αρμονία με τις mumbo-jumbo ψαλμωδίες (όπως καναν πάντα οι Enigma και σε άλλα αλμπουμ άλλωστε). Ένας βουδιστικός ναός που μεταμορφώνεται σε ένα teatro grottesco 


Enigma- Seven Lives

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNVLfznm3es


Enigma- Touchness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG_pry2FNHM


Enigma- Fata Morgana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvxsc_dY-Yc


Enigma- La Puerta Del Cielo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKeJgTU3PZg

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Φαίνεται πως αγαπάς πολύ την μουσική, ίσως αν οι άνθρωποι ήταν λιγότερο μοναχικοί να ανακάλυπταν με το ίδιο πάθος και ενδιαφέρον και τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους , όχι όποτε το είχαν συμφέρον, ούτε απαραίτητα αν θα φαίνονταν όλοι το ίδιο ενδιαφέρον ή ελκυστικοί προς ανακάλυψή αλλά χα πως το λέει το σποτάκι, όλοι θέλουν από λίγη αγάπη. Παρομοίως όλοι θέλουν απο λίγη μουσική, ασχέτως που μέχρι πρότινος θυμάμαι πολύ κόσμο πως ήθελε να ασχοληθεί με το τραγούδι. Τώρα απλά ψάχνουμε τι είναι αυτό που θα μας δίνει τα εφόδια να αντέχουμε στις δυσκολίες γιατί υπάρχει αρκετή ανελαστικότητα από τους λεπτομαθημένους και πολύ υπεροψία από τους σκληραγωγημένους εν καιρώ τεραστίων αποστάσεων μεταξύ χαρακτήρων. Προφανώς η ελληνική μουσική είχε τα προβλήματα της, καθότι μικρό κοινό/μικρός πληθυσμός αλλά πολλοί τραγουδιστές εν τέλη, ήρθε και η περιθωριοποίηση του ήδη περιθωριοποιημένου μέσου αστού.

Να και ένα πολύ όμορφο τραγούδι, ξένο [πάλι] απο τα 80ς. Αφιερωμένο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbvxALFWvHs

High time we made a stand &amp; shook up the views of the common man
And the love train rides from coast to coast
DJ\'s the man we love the most
Could you be, could you be squeaky clean
And smash any hope of democracy
As the headline says you\'re free to choose
There\'s egg on your face and mud on your shoes
One of these days they\'re gonna call in the ruse, yeah

(Sowing the seeds of love) anything is possible
(Seeds of love) when you\'re sowing the seeds of love
(Sowing the seeds of love)
(Sowing the seeds of love) anything is possible
(Seeds of love) sowing the seeds of love (Sowing the seeds)

I spy tears in their eyes
They look to the skies for some kind of divine intervention
Food goes to waste, so nice to eat, so nice to taste
Politician Granny with your high ideals
Have you no idea how the majority feels
So without love and a promised land
We\'re fools to the rules of a government plan
Kick out the style, bring back the jam

(Sowing the seeds of love) anything (seeds of love)
(Sowing the seeds of love) (Sowing the seeds of love, seeds of love)
Sowing the seeds, the birds and the bees, my girlfriend and me in love

Feel the pain, talk about it, if you\'re a worried man then shout about it
Open hearts, feel about it, open minds, think about it
Everyone read about it, everyone scream about it
Everyone (everyone, yeah yeah)
Everyone (everyone) read about it, read about it
Read it in the books in the crannies
And the nooks there are books to read...Chorus!!!

(Sowing the seeds of love) Oh, the seeds of love
We\'re sowing the seeds, sowing the seeds

We\'re sowing the seeds of love. we\'re sowing the seeds
Sowing the seeds of love, we\'re sowing the seeds of love
(Mr. England sowing the seeds of love)

(Time to eat all your words, swallow your pride, open your eyes)
Time to eat all your words, swallow your pride, open your eyes
High time we made a stand (time to eat all your words)
And shook up the views of the common man (swallow your pride)
And the love train rides from coast to coast (open your eyes)
Every minute of every hour \"I Love a Sunflower\" (open your eyes)
And I believe in love power (open your eyes)
Love power, love (open your eyes) power

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpKmhWaIJ1I

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S2ZFpoD9sE&amp;feature=player_embedded#

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S2ZFpoD9sE&amp;feature=player_embedded#


κομματάρα...

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc

klasikh mousikh :P

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Lef_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S2ZFpoD9sE&amp;feature=player_embedded#
> 
> 
> κομματάρα...


indeed!

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYkVHFP53Do

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKMdmPBWRk

----------


## iberis

Muse - Uno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svP5Rqn12VY&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63berwYmd14

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acmb6tk0Yj4&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qD72NCJSkk&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

Και πιο βαθια στο Νότο.... :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQsqRBCXiuw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OluCIERUYW0&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYuyar-rrNY

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43RePKdsfBE

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eslAaEfOE4s

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7rLSTDkK9g&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu0bHvFI5CA

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOY_aqkUTxY


These things that I\'ve been told can rearrange
My world, my doubt in time but inside out

This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes
This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes

This day and age for all and not for one
All lies and secrets, put on, put on and on

This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes
This is the working hour
We are paid by those who learn by our mistakes
And fear is such a vicious thing
It wraps me up in chains

Find out, find out, what this fear is about
Find out, find out, what this fear is about

Find out, find out, what this fear is about
Find out, find out, what this fear is about

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dw8wJpH2x40

----------


## arktos

Moby - Life\'s So Sweet 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmqbsmP-LdU

----------


## soft

:Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enNE2oSTCKs

----------


## arktos

Wonderful Chill out music (Blue Moon)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BQ-6J8dDDM

----------


## arktos

BJORK BACHELORETTE 


 :Wink: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a1bfbk_yQU

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_L9DI_1XvE

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiAOLSPeLYU&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=4A5 AB2B8FE5638CC&amp;index=10

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PnNrtUTwa4&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=2CA 0B1C6F9B32DC9&amp;playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL& amp;index=1

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ3fBMBz_4w

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDXzaBkFswM

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FuQ1sc4z1c

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enpWAuhvSjE&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGkpxKw_eOA

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFK4HD7KAjk

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMlou7Q0GRE

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC8zHZpcqXo

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV07DMeIjHw

We\'re drivng in my car 
I pretend that you don\'t turn me on 
Ah ah ah you sexy thing 
Yeah you know it yeah 
Ah ah ah you move around now you show it 

I\'m not in love 
It\'s just a faze that i\'m going through 
I\'m always looking for something new 
But don\'t go running away 

Oh i\'m not in love 
I try to tell myself all the time 
I just can\'t help how i feel tonight 
So don\'t go running away yeah

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd3ol7kRg4k&amp;feature=related

ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά μου αρέσει!

----------


## arktos

Die Verbannten Kinder Evas Winter\'s Night 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlPyBgiEEJ4

----------


## arktos

DVKE - Moon Muse 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_MNIIc4pkc

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDmZOB5_bLo


suede

everything will flow

----------


## arktos

Ordo Rosarius Equilibrio - (Mercury Rising) Seduced By The Kisses Of Cinnabar Sweet 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ3QEX3J34A

----------


## alexandros3

στο μόνο άνθρωπο που νόμιζα ότι ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να εκνευρίσω... και το κατάφερα 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCXnJIAQd1o

----------


## arktos

Wild World - Cat Stevens 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_0U3DlLFSU

----------


## PETRAN

Πολυ γλυκό μελωδικό trance από έναν νεαρό από το qatar. Είναι πράγματα σαν την μουσική και τις ιδέες που δεν έχουν όρια και σύνορα. Αν και το μονότονα γρήγορο beat της συγκεκριμένης μουσικής μπορεί να καταντήσει εύκολα κουραστικό, οι μελωδίες που \"χτίζει\" από πάνω από τον σκελετό δημιουργούν ένα παραδεισένιο (και γιατί όχι? Ένα πικρογλυκανάλατο) ambience που είναι ότι πρέπει για τις ηλιόλουστες (όχι στο οικονομικό επίπεδο!) μέρες που διανύουμε. To elevation ξεδιπλώνει μια άμεση \"ουτοπική\" μελωδία με piano και κρυστάλλινους synth ήχους που στέλνει σώμα και ψυχή στους αιθέρες ενώ το as times go by εξελίσεται σταδιακά με τον cliche trance τρόπο για να \"ξεσπάσει\" σε μια πολύ όμορφη και απλή ρομαντική μελωδία. Τέλος το afterhours με την a-la chicane καλοκαιρινή βάση και τον \"synth-θρήνο\" από πάνω φέρνει νοσταλγικές μνήμες. Ποιος χρειάζεται \"λόγια\" και τραγουδιστές στην μουσική? Μια μελωδία= 1000 λέξεις

AMR- Elevation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLq5EZnQH0

ΑΜR- As Time Goes By

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7inN3XJsD8


ΑΜR- Afterhours

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0SgV9bzUHE

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCXnJIAQd1o


πολυ πολυ πολυ αγαπημενο τραγουδι!

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUHGl9vmG4E&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Ryan Cabrera - On The Way Down [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] (With Annotated Lyrics) 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvDZ0eaq2Cs

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43yvS6bPZDs

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDAQOZP_IQk&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Πολυ γλυκό μελωδικό trance από έναν νεαρό από το qatar. Είναι πράγματα σαν την μουσική και τις ιδέες που δεν έχουν όρια και σύνορα. Αν και το μονότονα γρήγορο beat της συγκεκριμένης μουσικής μπορεί να καταντήσει εύκολα κουραστικό, οι μελωδίες που \"χτίζει\" από πάνω από τον σκελετό δημιουργούν ένα παραδεισένιο (και γιατί όχι? Ένα πικρογλυκανάλατο) ambience που είναι ότι πρέπει για τις ηλιόλουστες (όχι στο οικονομικό επίπεδο!) μέρες που διανύουμε. To elevation ξεδιπλώνει μια άμεση \"ουτοπική\" μελωδία με piano και κρυστάλλινους synth ήχους που στέλνει σώμα και ψυχή στους αιθέρες ενώ το as times go by εξελίσεται σταδιακά με τον cliche trance τρόπο για να \"ξεσπάσει\" σε μια πολύ όμορφη και απλή ρομαντική μελωδία. Τέλος το afterhours με την a-la chicane καλοκαιρινή βάση και τον \"synth-θρήνο\" από πάνω φέρνει νοσταλγικές μνήμες. Ποιος χρειάζεται \"λόγια\" και τραγουδιστές στην μουσική? Μια μελωδία= 1000 λέξεις
> 
> AMR- Elevation
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVLq5EZnQH0
> 
> ΑΜR- As Time Goes By
> 
> ...




αν μου επιτρέπεις, να προσθέσω και το σημείο όπου θα βρίσκεσαι απολαμβάνοντας αυτή τη μουσική...

http://www.santorini-airport-carhire.com/santorini-blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/santorini-caldera-view1.jpg

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do4D1DGi2-s&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=E6368F7740884236&amp; playnext=1&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;index=51

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BtUQbblCWo&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Red hot chili peppers - Don\'t forget me 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISIFh8hBz7g

I\'m an ocean in your bedroom
Make you feel warm
Make you wanna re-assume
Now we know it all for sure

I\'m a dance hall dirty breakbeat
Make the snow fall up from underneath your feet
Not alone, I\'ll be there
Tell me when you want to go

I\'m a meth lab first rehab
Take it all off
And step inside the running cab
There\'s a love that knows the way

I\'m the rainbow in your jail cell
All the memories of everything you\'ve ever smelled
Not alone, I\'ll be there
Tell me when you want to go

(Sideways falling
More will be revealed my friend)
Ooooh...
Don\'t forget me I can\'t hide it
Come again get me excited

I\'m an inbred and a pothead
Two legs that you spread
Inside the tool shed
Now we know it all for sure

I could show you
To the free field overcome and more will always be revealed
Not alone I\'ll be there
Tell me when you want to go

(Sideways falling
More will be revealed my friend)
Oooh...
Don\'t forget me I can\'t hide it
Come again make me excited

Ooooh...
(Sideways falling
More will be revealed my friend)
Don\'t forget me I can\'t hide it
There\'s a match now let me light it

I\'m the bloodstain
On your shirt sleeve
Coming down and more are coming to believe
Now we know it all for sure

Make the hair stand
Up on your arm
Teach you how to dance
Inside the funny farm
Not alone, I\'ll be there
Tell me when you want to go

I\'ll be there and tell me when you want to go
Come on then and tell me when you want to go
More will be revealed my friend

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3JZa2lq2pU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozb1RMC0E-k

----------


## Alobar

... αφιερωμένο σ\' ένα κορίτσι του φόρουμ... φχαριστώ ρε και μη μελαγχολίσεις. Τα όμορφα λόγια, λόγια μελαγχολίας είναι...

 :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-z3tF2OFg8

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEUksvy8hU0


Χέρι με χέρι ξέπεσε και στα δικά μου χέρια.
Πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μου, μα αυτό μου φέρνει τρόμο.


Ένα στιλέτο έχω μικρό στη ζώνη μου σφιγμένο,
που η ιδιοτροπία μ\' έκαμε και το \'καμα δικό μου,
κι αφού κανένα δε μισώ στον κόσμο να σκοτώσω,
φοβάμαι μη καμιά φορά το στρέψω στον εαυτό μου...

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0JiJ3b3G58 =)
=)

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CICXtIUtac

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST-2mDZQGwI

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TXqSJ9qDQ8

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2N_uvnvGbI

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGkpxKw_eOA

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fwrrKvcV_0&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj4wcIP4Hy4

Under the surface of your educated minds lies a monster

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Gzm4gs2sxM&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fJ9ROrW08

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geig9DCpucI&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

\'Cause there\'s nothing else to do every me and every you :beer: !

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4dNdfOLO7w

If it\'s a bad case, then you accelerate,
you\'re in the getaway... car.

You\'re too complicated, we should separate it.
You\'re just confiscating, you\'re exasperating.
This degeneration, mental masturbation.
Think I\'ll leave it all behind, save this bleeding heart of mine.

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0RpShS5FeQ

Shoulders, toes and knees I\'m
36 degrees

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=141
friendly violent fun

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=141
> friendly violent fun



Ουάου. Μου φαίνεται πως μόλις δημιούργησες το άπειρο θρεντ!

----------


## PETRAN

Και μιας και είπα άπειρο...απειροστική αναλογική μουσική από τους πρωτοπόρους γερμανούς (επίκερο!) space-age \"kraut-rockers\" 


Kraftwerk- Europe Endless (1977) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDKiPtBbBQY


Kraftwerk- Franz Schubert and Endless Endless (1977)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu8jv-mow9c


Ax τα γλυκά χρόνια του ψυχρού πολέμου (!) και της \"διαστημικής εποχής\"

----------


## PETRAN

Οι Neu! ήταν ακόμα ένα από τα άγνωστα συγκροτήματα του γερμανικού \"kraut-rock\" των 70s, ένα είδος \"κοσμικού\" progressive rock των 70s που χαρακτηρίζονταν από τον πειραματισμό και την καινοτομία σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που κάποιοι λένε ότι αυτό το είδος αποτελεί την βάση για όλη την μοντέρνα \"εναλακτική\" (με την ευρύτερη έννοια) μουσική, παρ όλο που κανείς δεν το ξέρει η δεν το θυμάται! Οι μουσικοί του είδους πειραματίζονταν με πολλά μέσα παραγωγής ήχου, συμπεριλαμβανομένων κασετοταινίες, περίεργα ηχητικά εφφέ και εξωτικές παραμορφώσεις ενώ τα επαναλαμβανόμενα \"τελετουργικά\" μοτίβα που παρέπεμπαν στον μινιμαλισμό εμφανίστηκαν για πρώτη φορά (τόσο έντονα) σε μη-κλασική/ορχηστρική μουσική. Οι kraftwerk δε που ξεκίνησαν από αυτό το είδος ήταν τόσο πρωτοποριακοί...που δεν χρησιμοποιησαν καν κιθάρες (!) αλλά μόνο ηλεκτρονικά μέσα παραγωγής κάνοντας τους και πατέρες της ηλεκτρονικής μουσικής. Οι Joy Division, οι Clash, ο David Bowie και σχεδόν όλα τα synth-pop σχήματα των 80s (OMD, Depeche Mode κλπ.) δήλωναν φαν του συγκεκριμένου είδους. Όπως είχε πει και ο martin gore των depeche mode, στα 80s όλοι θέλαν να γίνουν οι kraftwerk. 

Μαζί με άλλους \"kraut-rockers\" όπως τους Kraftwerk, Can, Faust, Popol Vuh, Cluster, Tangerine Dream κλπ. οι Neu! με την περίεργη driving μουσική τους που οι ίδιοι ονόμαζαν \"sound motorik\" (αφού ήταν ίσως η πρώτη φορά που τα drums επαναλαμβάνονταν τελετουργικά από κάτω και δεν ακολουθούσαν πιστά την μουσική από πάνω δίνοντας την εντύπωση του ήχου κάποιας μηχανής) επηρέασαν μουσικούς που κυμαίνονταν από το χαλαρωτικό και αιθέριο ambient και το \"πνευματικό\" new-age εως το αναρχικό και άγριο punk με τους sex pistols και τους clash, και από το γλυκανάλατο 80s synth-pop εώς το θορυβώδες industrial. Στοιχεία από όλα αυτά μπορούν να ακουστούν και σε ένα μόνο δίσκο το \"75\".


Ένα \"κοσμικό\" και driving space-rock κομμάτι με όμορφο piano και μάλλον μερικά τεράστια και αναλογικά ηλεκτρονικά μέσα παραγωγής μουσικής!

Neu! - \"Isi\" (1975)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiMQ5r5y78g



Ένα αργό και ψυχεδελικό/πνευματικό κομμάτι με \"ταξιδιάρικη κιθάρα\". Μια ακουστική γαιοθάλασσα που μάλλον σηματοδoτεί την αρχή της ambient και της new-age.


Neu!- \"Seeland\" (1975)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awNiwKoyoR8




Ένα γενικά πρωτοποριακό κομμάτι στην ιστορία της σύγχρονης ροκ-ποπ μουσικής. Ένα 10λεπτο χορευτικό (?) ταξίδι. 


Neu!- \"E-Musik\" (1975)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FbmTmCnwEk



Μαλλον το πρώτο-η ένα από τα πρώτα-punk/post-punk κομμάτια

Neu!- \"Hero\" (1975)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYeVvp8sdmg




Ένα γρήγορο και ξεσηκωτικό κομμάτι που μάλλον αποτελεί τον χαμένο κρίκο της ροκ μετάβασης από τους rolling stones στην βρετανική punk.

Neu!- \"After Eight\" (1975)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39VZZwxqZLo

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aha4uEpEQ

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Αποψε καποιος θα χαθει  :Frown: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asAztCt2AK8

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcJd75FByHI&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=141
> friendly violent fun
> 
> ...


αλαλολα1!
Ούτε που το κατάλαβα ότι έκανα λάθος paste. Κι έλεγα, πάει αποτρελάθηκε κι ο Petran :P:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



λολ 

ναι αν πατήσεις το ίδιο λινκ σε κάθε νεο παράθυρο αδηγεί στο ίδιο και ουτο καθ εξής. Είναι σαν μια άπειρη ιντερνετική babushka. 


Αλήθεια αν ένας ανοίγει το λινκ για πάντα και ένας άλλος ανοίγει το λινκ δύο φορές για πάντα τα παράθυρα του δευτερου θα είναι άραγε πιο πολλά από του πρώτου?


 :Embarrassment:  :Mad:  :Embarrassment:  :Mad:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## iberis

Saycet - Opal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnPHmRm74A4


Saycet - Easy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JENEsCumKOM&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QKLdzqmYLA

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V2-Wv0t-ps&amp;feature=related

(sosto to paste tora? sosto :P)

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDP7_h4wkgw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Lef

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=141
> friendly violent fun
> 
> ...


χαχα:P!

----------


## iberis

Ένα πολύ αγαπημένο τραγούδι...

Dream on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9r8T2pyvwU

----------


## Sofia

και ενα δικο μου αγαπημενο επισης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeL7KRW_aA8&amp;feature=related

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjIiGB4aGPw

και λιγο country  :Smile: ! ( μαλλον δλδ! )

----------


## soft

{Δεν εχει μαλλον ειναι country}  :Wink:  


Ασχετο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55-OtwnL5Q8

----------


## Lef

σχετικο με το ασχετο : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkFW5E0XcM

----------


## soft

Πολυ ομορφο Lef
Δεν μπορω να βρω κατι σχετικο,και ασχετο μαζι τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## Ακοινώνητος

Αφιερωμένο σ\' όλα τα ταλαιπωρημένα παιδάκια του φόρουμ. Θα ανακάμψουμε  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkJOHos8syw

_Trouble
Oh trouble set me free
I have seen your face
And it\'s too much too much for me

Trouble
Oh trouble can\'t you see
You\'re eating my heart away
And there\'s nothing much left of me

I\'ve drunk your wine
You have made your world mine
So won\'t you be fair
So won\'t you be fair

I don\'t want no more of you
So won\'t you be kind to me
Just let me go where
I\'ll have to go there

Trouble
Oh trouble move away
I have seen your face
And it\'s too much for me today

Trouble
Oh trouble can\'t you see
You have made me a wreck
Now won\'t you leave me in my misery

I\'ve seen your eyes
And I can see death\'s disguise
Hangin\' on me
Hangin\' on me

I\'m beat, I\'m torn
Shattered and tossed and worn
Too shocking to see
Too shocking to see

Trouble
Oh trouble move from me
I have paid my debt
Now won\'t you leave me in my misery

Trouble
Oh trouble please be kind
I don\'t want no fight
And I haven\'t got a lot of time

by Kristin Hersh_

----------


## alexandros3

aaaax kristin hersh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I50uWUWVUtA&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0lRYhhiwI

----------


## Ακοινώνητος

Αχ, Mazzy Star...Sofia μου θύμησες τα πρώτα μου ψαξίματα στη μουσική...

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrpSjXo6ah0

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOWNVkBhU0

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsOWNVkBhU0


καλά αυτό πρέπει να το έχω ακούσει καμια 1000 φορες  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGp47YwDZ48

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmjr0z4b0X8&amp;feature=related

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqTH-qzoGoo&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alobar

... για σένα Κηπ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8C8AVWLhwI

 :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Τελειο!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω AL :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Myf8zSu7NM

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fJ9ROrW08

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuiAXyE0hXU&amp;feature=related

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2GaCnAiuvo&amp;NR=1&amp;feature=fvwp

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJY8jJkDoMY

People are strange when you\'re a stranger. 
Faces look ugly when you\'re alone. 
Women seem wicked when you\'re unwanted. 
Streets are uneven when you\'re down. 

When you\'re strange faces come out of the rain. 
When you\'re strange no one remembers your name.

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8l4-SzOoto

Depeche mode και τα μυαλα καγκελωμενα!!!!!!

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4CTKlYo8VI

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBeCgtgr6Rs

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFLgx8o7XM


Where is my mind?

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehbv3JqPlJc&amp;feature=related



There\'ll be times
When my crimes
Will seem almost unforgivable
I give in to sin
Because you have to make this life livable
But when you think I\'ve had enough
From your sea of love
I\'ll take more than another riverful
And I\'ll make it all worthwhile
I\'ll make your heart smile

Strangelove
Strange highs and strange lows
Strangelove
That\'s how my love goes
Strangelove
Will you give it to me
Will you take the pain
I will give to you
Again and again
And will you return it

There\'ll be days
When I stray
I may appear to be
Constantly out of reach
I give in to sin
Because I like to practice what I preach
I\'m not trying to say
I\'ll have it all my way
I\'m always willing to learn
When you\'ve got something to teach
And I\'ll make it all worthwhile
I\'ll make your heart smile

Pain will you return it
I\'ll say it again - pain
Pain will you return it
I won\'t say it again

I give in
Again and again
I give in
Will you give it to be
I give in
I\'ll say it again
I give in

I give in
Again and again
I give in
That\'s how my love goes
I give in
I\'ll say it again
I give in

----------


## alexandros3

βαριεμαι δε παω πουθενα θα κατσω σπιτι και θ ακουσω placebo  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gvmoCYA820

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EN5P_wTLKc

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPuSJeVOw7I&amp;NR=1

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPUNsN-0L

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPuSJeVOw7I&amp;NR=1


thanks ,love it..

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBVkq-V3jg0

δεν ειναι τελειο?

----------


## alexandros3

ωραιο
με πηγε πισω πολυ παλια και σε ενα τραγουδι που ειχα συσχετισει... λολ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkSl9GGOFHM

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ytY57u8_4

----------


## iberis

Caribou - Odessa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuF0khnG8FY&amp;feature=related

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwxJ46HWXbA

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkXIzNJ3pTs&amp;feature=related
 :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C5sTtjVxNg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4rHX9rLh1M

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBzTxZQG5Q




ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΒΟΛΤΕΣ ΦΥΣΗ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΚΑΦΕΔΑΚΙ 
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rguhxKEBlr4

στο αφιερώνω..

----------


## keep_walking

I can\'t find your face in a thousand masqueraders
You\'re hidden in the colors of a million other lost charades
In life\'s big parade
I\'m the loneliest spectator
Cuz you\'re gone without a trace in a sea of faceless imitators
I can\'t take another night
Burning inside this
Hell is living without your love
Ain\'t nothing without your
Touch me
Heaven would be like hell
Is living without you
Try to walk away
When I see the time I\'ve wasted
Starving at a feast
And all this wine I never tasted
On my lips Your memory has been stained
It is all in vain
Tell me who\'s to blame
I can\'t take another night
Burning inside this
Hell is living without your love
Ain\'t nothing without your
Touch me
Heaven would be like hell
Is living without you
Nights get longer and colder
I\'m down begging to hold ya
On my own and I feel like hell
Is living without you
Nights get longer and colder
I\'m down begging to hold ya
On my own and I feel like hell
Is living without you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyfU5hzmzIc

Αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqgXzPfAxjo


She came from Greece she had a thirst for knowledge,
she studied sculpture at Saint Martin\'s College,
that\'s where I,
caught her eye.
She told me that her Dad was loaded,
I said \"In that case I\'ll have a rum and coca-cola.\"
She said \"Fine.\"
and in thirty seconds time she said,

\"I want to live like common people,
I want to do whatever common people do,
I want to sleep with common people,
I want to sleep with common people,
like you.\"

Well what else could I do -
I said \"I\'ll see what I can do.\"
I took her to a supermarket,
I don\'t know why but I had to start it somewhere,
so it started there.
I said pretend you\'ve got no money,
she just laughed and said,
\"Oh you\'re so funny.\"
I said \"yeah?
Well I can\'t see anyone else smiling in here.
Are you sure you want to live like common people,
you want to see whatever common people see,
you want to sleep with common people,
you want to sleep with common people,
like me.\"
But she didn\'t understand,
she just smiled and held my hand.
Rent a flat above a shop,
cut your hair and get a job.
Smoke some fags and play some pool,
pretend you never went to school.
But still you\'ll never get it right,
cos when you\'re laid in bed at night,
watching roaches climb the wall,
if you call your Dad he could stop it all.

You\'ll never live like common people,
you\'ll never do what common people do,
you\'ll never fail like common people,
you\'ll never watch your life slide out of view,
and dance and drink and screw,
because there\'s nothing else to do.

Sing along with the common people,
sing along and it might just get you through,
laugh along with the common people,
laugh along even though they\'re laughing at you,
and the stupid things that you do.
Because you think that poor is cool.

I want to live with common people,
I want to live with common people etc... 


Ενα υπεροχο κομματι...

----------


## Sofia

ναι ειναι :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOgv-UuTgac&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVfoT1r8Ay4&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbRe5mxR0q0

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqSiBd6EYjE

----------


## arktos

Dropping Tears - POML



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdVwwgrIHco

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_k5DUi_FqE

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8looviJGAKA

Kalo apogeymaaa!

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_HiQomh_Zo

----------


## dimitrios

εχω την εντυπωση πως τα ποστ της μουσικη πρεπει να εχουν σπασει τα ρεκορ στην ιστορια της ιστοσελιδας. τετοιο ενδιαφερον για την μουσικη
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqozxR1Su8

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF-GvT8Clnk&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Time goes by 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-umI2t4MhA

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCba1_4Lv28

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3paCIB1SFs

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E

----------


## keep_walking

Ωραιο φωτεινη...metallica rulez :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_k-9wztWc0

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGSgOF020C8

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3paCIB1SFs


Λατρευω depeche mode...oχι...adore them...

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4gBzUwo6Iw


Ενα καλο τραγουδι αν σας εχει τσαντισει καποιος ολοι οι φορουμιτες εξαιρουνται :Smile: 

Fucking good song

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFLgx8o7XM

Where is my mind?

Aν το βρειτε παραδωστε το στον ιδιοκτητη παρακαλω :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1jyL3cr60

----------


## keep_walking

Ohh, can\'t anybody see
We\'ve got a war to fight
Never found our way
Regardless of what they say

How can it feel, this wrong
From this moment
How can it feel, this wrong

Storm.. in the morning light
I feel
No more can I say
Frozen to myself

I got nobody on my side
And surely that ain\'t right
And surely that ain\'t right

Ohh, can\'t anybody see
We\'ve got a war to fight
Never found our way
Regardless of what they say

How can it feel, this wrong
From this moment
How can it feel, this wrong

[INSTRUMENTAL]

How can it feel, this wrong
This moment
How can it feel, this wrong

Ohh, can\'t anybody see
We\'ve got a war to fight
Never found our way
Regardless of what they say

How can it feel, this wrong
From this moment
How can it feel, this wrong 

Ωραιο εβαλα και τα lyrics :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

nice Keep,

Στο ιδιο υφος οι ΤΕΛΕΙΟΙ ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22kGEbIwmWY

KAI οι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnCS25z18pI

----------


## alexandros3

αυτες τις μερες με εχει πιασει ενας φοβερος παλιμπαιδισμος :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzmfpfIq0-4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg1guZb8MQs

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi5zxm0xy-k&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7rF2EZ0A_0

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ojfyD19Lo&amp;feature=related

lol το again το εχω ποσταρει κανα πενταρι φορες Sofia να και το λινκ με το original video.

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Είμαι εθισμένος σε αυτό το τραγούδι..!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26n5d_embrace-gravity_music

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmdJo-PVOhQ&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=DCAC5222D7C4C9D0& amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1&amp;index=49

Δως μου χέρι να πιαστώ

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UdlCY50kJ0

Η Σωτηρία της ψυχής
είναι πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα
σαν ταξιδάκι αναψυχής
μ\' ένα κρυμμένο τραύμα.

Μια παραλία ερημική
και ν\' απλώναμε εκεί
της ζωής μας το βήμα
και δεν πειράζει που τόσα φιλιά
πριν να γίνουν παλιά
θα τα πάρει το κύμα.

Κι εκεί στην άκρη της γραμμής
θα χαρίζουμε εμείς
τα παλιά μας κομμάτια
σ\' αυτά που ήτανε τόσο μικρά
μα που ρίχναν σκια
για να μοιάζουν παλάτια.

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMccPJqyg0o


And star you\'re every word I\'m heeding
Can you help me to see?
I\'m lost in the marsh

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlPjxz4LGak&amp;feature=channel

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfK5pxaRoQA&amp;feature=related

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Csi9PEncI

----------


## keep_walking

και απο george michael σε iron man και black sabbath :Smile: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LjbMVXj0F8



Has he lost his mind
Can he see or is he blind?
Can he walk at all,
Or if he moves will he fall

Is he live or dead?
Has he thoughts within his head?
We\'ll just pass him there

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXaZmY52gHM&amp;feature=related


AC/DC και τερμα την ενταση.....οι καημενοι οι γειτονοι λολ

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcQZ2tnWeg&amp;feature=related

και μετα η χαλαρωση :Smile: 

σχεδον...

μη δειτε το video αφηνει δυσαρεστη γευση...

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

We get some rules to follow
That and this
These and those
No one knows

We get these pills to swallow
How they stick
In your throat
Tastes like gold

Oh, what you do to me
No one knows

I journey through the desert
Of the mind
With no hope
I found low

I drift along the ocean
Dead lifeboats in the sun
And come undone

Pleasently caving in
I come undone

Heaven smiles above me
What a gift there below
But no one knows

A gift that you give to me
No one knows 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fJ9ROrW08

----------


## iberis

The Subways - Girls &amp; Boys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMHOS7yTvsI



The Subways - Oh Yeah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkJZptg-iac

----------


## alexandros3

frikto video oreaio tragouydi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmO82rcF1Hk&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3vd6lL_uec

----------


## arktos

DJ Antonio - My Desire 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRpuRs_KVZA

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv8j1-IcnUE

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naSPSTZsHYA


BLACKOUT

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

και στο ίδιο στυλ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4

----------


## keep_walking

lol και μενα στους rage against the machine πηγε το μυαλο μου οταν ακουσα το σαμποταζ.

Scorpions παλι i love this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofSlpgdYJB4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Ναι αν και αρκετά από τα τραγούδια τους έχουν διαφορετικό στυλ. Το συγκεκριμένο θυμίζει λίγο RATM.

Κάτι καθόλου hard rock αλλά πολύ ρυθμικό!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BVADNUyDZY

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBrUjvONIrA

παλιο αλλα καλο για τους απανταχου ξενυχτηδες :Smile:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

ωραιο βίντεο

\"dont forget to smile. bring out that personality!\"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrA2mtrHUM&amp;NR=1

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm-uAY05LJg

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYFDYX4i2EY

και αν μιλαμε για χορο κοιταξτε τον τυπο!!!!!!!
Εχει κοκκαλα?

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo&amp;feature=related


Η διαμαχη για το ιντερνετ και για τους θαυμαστες του warcraft....internet is for porn!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIrCFrFpHvw&amp;feature=fvst

και αυτο το τραγουδι το λεει για μενα η τινα lol...μετριοφροσυνη παντα :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEQaF64w_uw&amp;feature=related

και αυτη το ιδιο!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBCkoDJkIOc

Why does my heart feel so bad?

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFtw8G5nSI4&amp;feature=related

το αντιθετο του simply the best της τινας ταρνερ....

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LeLAELIxKY

και ενα απο τα τραγουδια που χαιρεσαι γιατι εχεις αυτια....

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LeLAELIxKY
> 
> και ενα απο τα τραγουδια που χαιρεσαι γιατι εχεις αυτια....


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ontos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpaL_Brji5M&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=90A 60BAC46C3D9CC&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=3

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2cCuadivpE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9ALiADrJro

----------


## arktos

Casanovy - I Need Your Lovin (SIN PLOMO Superlounger Mix)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTSLvZjMR4Y

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ_Bxt4Z57Y&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=C06 9CB6D96106868&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=3

----------


## arktos

Blank &amp; Jones - Beyond Time (Ambient Edit) [quality reupload] 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLoGl6fFQYE

----------


## Sofia

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=149

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

wow το live ειναι καλύτερο απο το original recording!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCq0Aj8WMIE

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KESHaHmgoRQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgAvkFSiqxs&amp;NR=1

----------


## Alobar

... χμμ... ωραία η Νατάσσα Σοφία...  :Wink:  ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5UBeU6V_XY&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=519 A53F54AD3D012&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;index=5&amp ;playnext=2

----------


## γιώτα2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w46DGZ2oWbg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_0kgFIDf3E&amp;feature=related

----------


## pelariry

ENDLESS LOVE - LIONEL RICHIE &amp; DIANA ROSS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWlGREqtiYA&amp;playnext_from=TL&amp;video s=W-G7VenIxFE&amp;feature=grec

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4QXrDk7P8k&amp;feature=related

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LeLAELIxKY
> 
> και ενα απο τα τραγουδια που χαιρεσαι γιατι εχεις αυτια....



Πολύ ωραίο keep!Άλλο ένα που μου αρέσει


Radiohead - Exit Music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHaaZ1IwH1g

----------


## PETRAN

Tι ώρα είναι? Είναι ώρα για 80s italo-disco και synth-pop! 




Ken Laszlo- Tonight


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Beoyfiduh2c

----------


## PETRAN

Και τα 80s συνεχίζονται! Άλλο ένα κλασικό anthem!


Sandra- Everlasting Love


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45PCiyVZnWI

----------


## PETRAN

Και άλλος ένας κλασικός italo/synth καλλιτέχνης



Gazebo- Masterpiece (1982)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYldJsYVD2Q

----------


## PETRAN

Στο ίδιο ρετροφουτουριστικό μοτίβο


Digital Emotion- Go Go Yellow Screen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f2165bgipw

----------


## PETRAN

*Χορεύει στην ντισκο με το διχτυωτό α-λα ψάλτης μπλουζάκι με στρας φωνάζοντας ατάκα \"είσαι και το πρώτο μανούλι\"



Miko Mission- How Old Are You


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zfKLp0lmYk

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα σκοτεινότερο italo κομμάτι



Max Him- No Escape


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVjS5pFTAYs

----------


## PETRAN

Και ένα πιο γλυκό και ατμοσφαιρικό italo κομμάτι από την πιο \"επική\" Valerie Dore\"


Valerie Dore- The Night


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYHvqSa8EME

----------


## anwnimi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s66hSI2y1hc&amp;feature=related

Ακούω τους ήλιους και τους πλανήτες σου
Ακούω τις χαρές σου ακούω τις λύπες σου
Τις αρμονίες που γεμίζουν τις νύχτες σου
Τους εραστές και τους τρελούς
που ξενυχτάν κάτω απ\' το δέρμα σου
Ακούω την αλήθεια σου κι\' ακούω το ψέμα
Και μια μικρή ζεστή αγωνία μου γλυκαίνει το αίμα

----------


## Alobar

... αν και αποφεύγω να το ακούω - αγαπημένο του μακαρίτη πλέον αδερφικού μου φίλου - λέω να το αφιερώσω σε όλους τους μοναχικούς αλλά ξένοιαστους πια... καλό ξημέρωμα!...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ1sTL_TYUM

 :Wink:

----------


## arktos

Ilse de lange - You Are The Dream (lyrics) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nJRS1wbs_U

----------


## Alterego

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DMsgjqY6Wk

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuFrY2KElJc

----------


## iberis

Eddy Current Suppression Ring - Anxiety 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXFYLlTw8wE

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jca1mxwD_HA&amp;playnext_from=TL&amp;video s=XcrNc8jLO0I&amp;feature=grec

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMA2_M_CgmE

----------


## arktos

Trip-Hop Music: Portishead - It Could Be Sweet 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W1f8Zo4vdE

----------


## alexandros3

Τι χαλαρωτικό....

Πλάκα πλάκα αυτό το thread έχει γίνει καλύτερο απο το ράδιο για να μαθαίνεις και κανά τραγουδάκι νέο/άλλο

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8UeeIAJ0a0

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyEJxzQM24Q

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kTzWkqscXo

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_yWyBjDEaU

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWKMZk_mNKo&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJJ5o4llqaM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8KB2E4Z5So&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

Λίγο italo-disco για να υπάρξει και ωραία έξοδος!


Eddy Huntington- Up and Down


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adx6JcWITQ0

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE

----------


## arktos

Portishead - Gloomy Sunday 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyKXEdnN8b4

----------


## Φωτεινη!

μια απο τα ιδια..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OdUzETU6cI

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DxWDCJDq4k&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg

----------


## arktos

Duffy - Stepping Stone - Later With Jools S31E04 20080222 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg59bewggow

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4PN7Xbexq4

----------


## arktos

Duffy - Distant Dreamer 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egS75Sli0tM

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpeJFVvwz6A

----------


## arktos

Amy Winehouse - To Know Him Is To Love Him 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRLChACQKpA

----------


## PETRAN

Και ένα πολύ παλιό καλό trance-anthem


Cygnus-X- Introspective (G &amp; M Project Remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ge4PKj49SaI

----------


## PETRAN

Και ένα άλλο από το 2004 όσο αναπτύσσεται το κομμάτι τόσο καταπληκτικό γίνεται (ειδικά μετά τα 2.50 λεπτά) εντελώς ταξιδιάρικο


Cyclone- Salobre (Nickelson mix)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr_Q3DVEcDw

----------


## PETRAN

Κλασικό epic-trance κομμάτι με κλασικότροπη soundtrackική μελωδία και ωραία ατμόσφαιρα


Midway- Amazon (Original mix)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVu7Gu5yWkM

----------


## PETRAN

Άλλο ένα κλασικό epic-trance κομμάτι με αιθέρια γυναικεία φωνητικά και μια δiθυραμβική μελωδία



Hemstock &amp; Jennings- Mirage Of Hope



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyR3JBTnZ9Q

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRPHrjNOwPY&amp;playnext_from=TL&amp;video s=qR-Wk7HzEQg&amp;feature=grec

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptQAD4FlnME&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1IzUQWQSqw

----------


## iberis

Violent Femmes - Kiss Off 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4wPZdjNuY4&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

Everything But The Girl - Single (Brad Wood Memphis remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EESDl1G6_oQ

----------


## arktos

Massive Attack - Angel 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaef2NgwqHY

----------


## arktos

Ludovico Einaudi - divenire 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvglWAHDak

----------


## iberis

The Subways - Rock &amp; Roll Queen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLZvJ_rtZO8

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bezhAEYqvxg

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3DWFHUWBgw

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=6 200275

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVlJAi3Cso

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Προσκυνω  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcub4Akgi1c&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw

----------


## iberis

Carlos Santana Feat. Everlast - Put Your Lights On 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcoP8c7pNVc

----------


## alexandros3

φοβερο κομματι... (που το θυμηθηκες)

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6lCVgE6xnM

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnRbwSKx9jk&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YN2lsrWN34

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBhcMu4nV7E&amp;feature=related
ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΑΝΟ!
ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ...

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKycxKtHLo&amp;feature=related

----------


## whitecandle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxKmy2P1YX8

Το άκουσα και μου άρεσε πολύ!! Τέλειοι στίχοι.............!!!

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5qampgVri8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6gSyDAr8ek

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJtgGge4O-U


καλο ταξιδι 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i96VXTC3_WA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2tpbEIQqhs

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5Dqwg0WrsE&amp;feature=related

απο τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια...Καλο ταξιδι...αφησες πολλα πισω σου...εσυ εκει...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRmL86XNHcE&amp;NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37ltTkOTEXU&amp;feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnYhOa-x0Cg&amp;feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2tpbEIQqhs&amp;feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHla5HbDJQ4&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orucLv7sog4

το δικο μου αγαπημενο  :Frown:

----------


## anoiksi

οντως soft μου ειναι τελειο....

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H51tQi0GA68&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBYUKhg_uvQ

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbSJPHcmyug


Σε ολα υπαρχει ενα τιμημα

αφιερωμενο σε ολους. Και ιδιαιτερα σε εναν ανθρωπο που γνωρισα{αν υπαρχουν τετοιες ψυχες,τοτε υπαρχει ακομα ελπιδα} Σ ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

The Lonely Place...


Sasha- Lonely Place


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEojUfr4nlo

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il9nlRFXcR0

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Άλλο ένα rave απο την δεκαετία του 90α. Θυμάμαι μερικά απο αυτά να τα ακούω στον jeronimo groovy. Αυτο ειδικά απο τα αγαπημένα. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfuPuLcAmL8

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaJMbCDDo1c

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDphJDicNAo

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEnTBTNt53U

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Ly4JxLKow

----------


## Alobar

Ένα απ\' τα πιο όμορφα μελοποιημένα ποιήματα...  :Smile:  ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJvDt5troSI

Στίχοι: Νίκος Καρύδης
Μουσική: Γιάννης Σπανός
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Κώστας Καράλης

\'Πώς θες να το ξέρω\'

Αν είσαι μια μικρή παραπονεμένη πέτρα
σε μια ερημιά
αν είσαι ένα μοναχικό κυκλάμινο
στο βουνό
αν είσαι ένα ξεχασμένο άστρο 
στον ουρανό
πού θες να το ξέρω;

Αν είσαι μια βραδινή βροχή
στη θάλασσα
αν είσαι ένας βαπορίσιος καπνός
στο πέλαγος
αν είσαι ένα παλιό εικόνισμα 
σε μια εκκλησιά
πού θες να το ξέρω;

Αν είσαι ένα αγκάθι 
στην καρδιά μου
εγώ που σ\' αγαπώ 
πώς θες να το ξέρω;

 :Smile:

----------


## Ialu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDlUnhgeW4U&amp;feature=related

Μα εγώ μιλάω για δύναμη,
της αγάπης ισοδύναμη

----------


## iberis

Ένα τραγούδι που μου θυμίζει έντονα καλοκαίρι!

Rui Da Silva Feat. Cassandra - Touch Me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goSwrkGD0cM

----------


## PETRAN

Κλασικό κομμάτι από Rui Da Silva! Και ένα άλλο που είχε βγάλει λίγο μετά αλλά πιο underground και σκοτεινό. Ένα αργό και υπνωτικό κομμάτι με ένα μελαγχολικό μονόλογο που εξελίσσεται καθαρτικά.


Rui Da Silva- Stoned


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HbmC6LRiO8

----------


## Alobar

... κλασσικό κομμάτι που δεν επιδέχεται κριτικής πέραν του \'νο κόμεντ\'...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D977uOHVxYA

----------


## MARIAVAS

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΚΛΩΝΑΡΙΔΗΣ...ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ





ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΩΜΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΩΩ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ , ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΣ ΜΑΣ ΛΑΘΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΘΗ, ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΙΚΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ΄ΔΩΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ..ΜΑΣ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΝΕ ΚΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΙ
ΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝΩΝ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ
ΜΕΙΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ....
ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ
ΒΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΩΣ
ΜΕΙΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ 
ΣΚΑΛΩΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ
ΣΚΑΛΩΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ, ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΟΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΟΙ ΝΥΧΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΛΑΨΕΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ΄ΣΕΝΑΝΕ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ.....
ΜΑΣ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΝΕ ΚΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΙ
ΚΡΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝΩΝ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ
ΜΕΙΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ...
ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ
]ΒΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΩΣ
ΜΕΙΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ
ΣΚΑΛΩΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ
ΣΚΑΛΩΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ............................

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvJKVKglIRs&amp;feature=fvw

απλα ονειρικο...

----------


## PETRAN

To έχω ξαναποστάρει αλλά επειδή είναι επίσης ονειρικό (ωραίοι οι ΝΙΝ by the way) και το ακούω τώρα το ξαναποστάρω. Ένας σκληρός τίτλος για ένα αιθέριο αποτέλεσμα


Telefon Tel Aviv- Immolate Yourself


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1xvstqENQ

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα ατμοσφαιρικό ταξίδι με το ambient post-rock των french teen idol



French Teen Idol- Departure

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAyfgUZ5huI

----------


## Adzik

12 ευζονακια

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtiWrrNp7XA&amp;feature=related

πολυυυ ατμοσφαιρικο..

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fregObNcHC8

The Man Who Sold The World lyrics
We passed upon the stair
We spoke of was and when
Although I wasn\'t there
He said I was his friend
Which came as a surprise
I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone
A long long time ago

Oh no, not me
We never lost control
You\'re face to face
With The Man Who Sold The World

I laughed and shook his hand
And made my way back home
I searched for form and land
For years and years I roamed
I gazed a gazeless stare
At all the millions here
I must have died alone (Alt: I must have died along)
A long, long time ago

[x2]
Who knows?
Not me
We never lost control
You\'re face to face
With the Man who Sold the World

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-vpAn15-vE

Ain\'t none ever seen the face of his foe no
He ain\'t made of flesh &amp; bone
He\'s the one who sits up close beside you
An when he\'s there you are alone

Every man is evil yes an every man is a liar
An unashamed with the wicked tongues sing
In the black soul choir

Yes an no man ever seen the face of my lord no
Not since he left his skin
He\'s the one you keep cold on the outside girl
He\'s at your door let him in

O i will forgive your wrongs
Yes i am able
An for my own i feel great shame
I would offer up a brick to the back of your head boy
If i were cain

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-zHqgqeD0E

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpelJzMGG4M&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9yKQ8ljAdw

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EZ0uSniQTA

----------


## Φωτεινη!

παλιο αλλα το αγαπωωω
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jshq3q5itbI

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG7y_CD9rMg

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9VdJA6BCww

----------


## Alobar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bASANtjIcqg

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEGxYXkwmxE&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjCKWoh_hD0&amp;feature=related

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IBMGkHCr48&amp;feature=related
μου λείπεις...

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

τέλειο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKbJpngxzc0&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=A1A 4D29E46122332&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=61

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Oneiroplasmenos_
> τέλειο.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKbJpngxzc0&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=A1A 4D29E46122332&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=61



Όντως. Φανταστική η νεο-ψυχεδέλεια από τους lips. Θυμίζει πρώτα album από Pink Floyd, Moody Blues, King Crimson κλπ. Θενκς

----------


## Alobar

... έτσι είναι... άμα σου χτυπάν την πόρτα τα γεροντάματα, ξεθάβεις...  :Wink:  ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnyngmIeS50

 :Big Grin:

----------


## alexandros3

_Όντως. Φανταστική η νεο-ψυχεδέλεια από τους lips. Θυμίζει πρώτα album από Pink Floyd, Moody Blues, King Crimson κλπ. Θενκς 

Julian Cope. Θεός  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uZQK_X-yqE

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Oneiroplasmenos_
> τέλειο.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKbJpngxzc0&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=A1A 4D29E46122332&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=61
> ...


Ναι είναι απίθανο κομμάτι, με ταξιδεύει κυριολεκτικά. Αν έχεις υπόψη σου παρόμοιο είδος alternative δώσε.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> _Όντως. Φανταστική η νεο-ψυχεδέλεια από τους lips. Θυμίζει πρώτα album από Pink Floyd, Moody Blues, King Crimson κλπ. Θενκς 
> 
> Julian Cope. Θεός 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uZQK_X-yqE




Ωραίο δεν τον ήξερα τον τύπο. Αν και θυμίζει πιο μοντέρνο alt-rock το στιλ του. Πολύ καλό!


Οι Exxasens βασικά παίζουν post-rock αλλά με μια space-rock πινελιά. 



Exxasens- \"Sky In Red\"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyTqyRNgfF0


Exxasens- \"Spiders On The Moon\"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pvv3_YD2Iw4

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Oneiroplasmenos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Άκου αυτά που ποσταρε ο alexandros και εγώ μετά από σένα. Oi flamming παίζουν γενικά πιο retro και προσωπικά μου θύμισε αρκετές δουλειές από μπάντες 60s/70s. Φυσικά να ψάξεις τα πρώτα ψυχεδελικά album από Pink Floyd π.χ. \"A Saucerful Of Secrets\", \"Meddle\", κλπ. τα πρώτα album των King Crimson π.χ. \"In The Court Of The Crimson King\" και \"In The Wake Of Poseidon\" και τα πρώτα album των Van Der Graaf Generator όπως το \"The Least We Can Do Is Wave To Each Other\" και \"Pawn Hearts\" . Αυτά είναι μερικά από τα πιο κλασικά album του progressive/space/psychedelic rock των 60s/70s και είναι η μουσική που προσπαθούν να μιμηθούν (με μεγάλη επιτυχία) οι Lips. Αν δεν τα ξέρεις ήδη χε. Επίσης παρόμοια καλά progressive/space rock συγκροτήματα είναι οι Camel, Procol Harum , Gentle Giant, Moody Blues, Eloy


Μια κλασική ψυχεδελική στιγμή από τους Camel

Camel- Lunar Sea


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03kmoGQBisw

----------


## alexandros3

Παρεπιπτόντως, τώρα το βρήκα, αν θέλετε να ακούτε το τραγούδι ξανά και ξανά (εμένα με παίρνει όμορφα ο ύπνος έτσι  :Smile:  ) υπάρχει το option του repeat στο youtube. 
Απλώς βάζεις τη λέξη repeat πριν το .com

Π.χ. 
Το κανονικό είναι έτσι:
http://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=-uZQK_X-yqE

και με το repeat γινεται ετσι:
http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=-uZQK_X-yqE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw64aW8U0qA&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddlHsRDHooA&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=511 D78976CBC94D2&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=74

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6jCzfIFKxU

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d2uS0J40OE&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md5dA0p9sfA

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Ly4JxLKow

----------


## Sofia

soft,

Θηβαιος αγαπημενος!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3m8OCNG76g&amp;feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svMOKb-aWhQ&amp;feature=related


αυτο ειναι το αγαπημενο μου
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL0yKKtRh7s&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TN34cgp1AFU&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

Μου ξεφυγε η ΒΡΟΧΗ thanks Sofia

----------


## Sofia

τπτ :Smile: 

και ενα ακομα πολυ πολυ πολυ ομως αγαπημενο που πρεπει να το χω ποσταρει καμια 200 φορες, αλλα δεν πειραζει

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTClTw-omrc


αυτο καμια ομως :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-xkvQSgxcQ&amp;feature=fvw

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTrESDwOuyg

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0DeQ0ur0eE οκ . οτι πεις εσυ.  :Smile: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-q7uQeLnE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfMrq64_fjw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlaJWliO7o

Rammstein...

----------


## alexandros3

ki oligon apo metallica

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHbVLTRuLkw

----------


## alexandros3

Και για το τέλος αυτής της κολασμένης ημέρας με το μεγαλλυτερο άγχος που είχα στη ζωή μου (χαχαχα δεν ήταν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ τελικα) ένα παλιό τραγουδάκι που όταν ήμουνα μικρό σκατό μου έδινε θάρρος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzMJhOwBLqw

----------


## Alobar

... απ\' τις αγαπημένες μου ηπειρώτικες \'ροκιές\' με περίτεχνα \'γυρίσματα\' και σολαρίσματα... :P ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNvB5HEez2I

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZH8mK3odvg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwiyUogPkik&amp;feature=related

----------


## iberis

Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια, μία νέα κυκλοφορία των Blur!


Blur - Fool\'s Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=GeMj...eature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBHBaw11CXU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7mQp7oAjm4

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6gSyDAr8ek

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-5cn4o5oDY&amp;feature=related

----------


## DissolvedGirl

*Bob Marley - Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*

Here\'s a little song i wrote, you might want to sing it note for note,
*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*

In every life we have some trouble, when you worry you make it double
*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*
Don\'t worry, be happy now

Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy

Ain\'t got no place to lay your head, somebody came and took your bed,
*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*

The landlord say your rent is late, he may have to litigate,
*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*
look at me I\'m happy,

*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*
I give you my phone number, when your worried, call me,
I make you happy

*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*

Ain\'t got no cash, ain\'t got no style, ain\'t got no gal to make you smile
but *Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*

\'Cos when you worry, your face will frown, and that will bring everybody down,
so *Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*
Don\'t Worry, Be Happy now...

Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy
Don\'t worry, be happy

Don\'t worry, don\'t worry, don\'t do it,
Be happy, put a smile on your face,
Don\'t bring everybody down like this

Don\'t worry, it will soon pass whatever it is,
*Don\'t Worry, Be Happy*
I\'m not worried

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3YD1IMse9g

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXx3qb4H0po

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuGfQmDYfIA

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuOJW72sf68

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHla5HbDJQ4

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα πολύ όμορφο και χαλαρωτικό ambient chill-out κομμάτι για μια όμορφη μέρα!



The Thrillseekers - Escape


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv5Lz-rESYU


Και ένα επίσης πολύ όμορφο μελωδικό trance από τον ίδιο παραγωγό μαζί με τον dj ferry corsten



Ferry Corsten feat. The Thrillseekers - Sublime


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2n1JEF_6dk

----------


## arktos

The attic- the one 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn5oBAJRbNY

----------


## PETRAN

Και τώρα που είδα το \"outer limits\" θυμήθηκα ακόμα ένα κλασικό trance κομμάτι από το 1994 or something!


SFX- We Are Controlling Transmission 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGZXS9ngO8U

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgiGrXpOhYg

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncl7New1czM

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0ngiMBnas

----------


## iberis

Playground - Delmi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_85jJYJcsnE

----------


## iberis

Scorpions - Raised on rock 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PstG9Td1U5k

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5rKK3KuD8Y


Rock! Rock! Till You Drop:P

----------


## iberis

κι ένα λίγο μελαγχολικό κομμάτι...

Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z1OKoYgj6Y

\"Up on melancholy hill
There’s a plastic tree
Are you here with me
Just looking out on the day οf another dream...\"

----------


## Sofia

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=159

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yaEwcmrR4Q

μην αγριευτειτε απο τον τιτλο..

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

is this the real life? is it just fantasy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα καταπληκτικό μελωδικό κιθαριστικό post-rock κομμάτι


Pg.Lost- Pascal\'s Law


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo1suhN9oGE

----------


## PETRAN

Άλλο ένα post-rock κομμάτι γεμάτο δύναμη και νοσταλγικά συναισθήματα



Jakob- Fortuitous


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkj0VLIPF-Q


Μια μυστικιστική ατμόσφαιρα διαλογισμού που αναπτύσσεται σε ένα ξύπνημα γεμάτο ένταση πριν ξαναπέσει στην λησμονιά

Jakob- Jimmy Hoffa


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NALmAEQWOk

----------


## PETRAN

Μια πολύ γλυκή μπαλάντα από το ανερχόμενο αλμπουμ των Lights Out Asia. Ένα από τα πιο όμορφα κομμάτια που έχω ακούσει τελευταία


Lights Out Asia- We Fit Into Castles


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61rOVia6iPY


Και ένα κλασικό τους αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι. Ένα κινηματογραφικό ταξίδι που εξελίσσεται από ambient σε ονειρική μπαλάντα (με την ιδιαίτερη φωνή του τραγουδιστή) δείνοντας εικόνες γλυκιάς μελαγχολίας και ονειροπόλησης.


Lights Out Asia- The Wrong Message Could End You


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlux43GhJ24

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ace7mrRFG6A&amp;feature=related
ανατριχιαστικο...

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMRqUgSm9y8&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRUqpgg-8Ps

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMRqUgSm9y8&amp;feature=related


xaxaxaxa που τους θυμηθηκες..

----------


## alexandros3

λολ classic

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> λολ classic



μου θυμισες αυτους
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90CPXIeQFi0

----------


## alexandros3

δωωωσε! χααχα

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Mcfqm5pmw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Αυτο το ακουγα στα 17 συνεχεια,τον ειχα ερωτευτει..και το κομματι τελειο!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0

----------


## alexandros3

άλλο κλασικό....

----------


## alexandros3

και το ξεκαθαρο επομενο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqTuN-35580

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6gSyDAr8ek

απο τα ομορφα κομματια

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> και το ξεκαθαρο επομενο
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqTuN-35580


δεν παιζεσαι ,χχαχαχαχα
ακομα το ακουω τσιτα..
το αγαπημενο μου ηταν 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oobDQ0vdm8M

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQuJxfKPrQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zskw3mCQFL4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc4quCAvSAw&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwg334vBh5Q&amp;feature=related

θυμασαι τις μερες εκεινες...

ψαξε στο ονειρο μας μηπως και βρουμε πουθενα τον εαυτο μας ισως το λαθος να μην ητανε δικο μας...
ψαξε στο ονειρο μας μηπως εχουμε ξεχασει αυτο που απεναντι μπορει να μας περασει...

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMeiHPVVFZ4

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2E6fRyr4xg&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y15iaw8qLU&amp;feature=related

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KehwyWmXr3U

----------


## iberis

Ένα παλιό γλυκό κομμάτι που μου θυμίζει τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια

Fool\'s Garden - Lemon Tree 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCDIt50hRDs

----------


## krino

καθε νυχτα που φευγει με ξημερωνει με ενα τραγουδι....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTJiINGFO7Q

----------


## pelariry

> _Originally posted by krino_
> καθε νυχτα που φευγει με ξημερωνει με ενα τραγουδι....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTJiINGFO7Q


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz0GOlLoeBQ&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=BB2 3CE5FF07A3ABD&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;index=0&amp ;playnext=1

----------


## krino

καλο ακουστηκε, αν και ο λουις βεβαια.... ειναι μπεστ.

----------


## pelariry

καλά τώρα εσύ τι συγκρίνεις...

----------


## krino

οχι οκ....
αλλο το ενα και αλλο το αλλο.
Ειπα ομως για νυχτα που φευγει, και για αυτο ειναι λουις και τελος.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY5_nQAPGXY

----------


## krino

το waiting ειναι το κορυφαιο....

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT6KngHmrbg

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> το waiting ειναι το κορυφαιο....


ναι ειναι καλόοοο οπως και αυτό

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsm6aJPybg

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moqCGC_A3VU&amp;feature=related

----------


## anoiksi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Ly4JxLKow&amp;playnext_from=TL&amp;video s=beDUkCJqq6w&amp;feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh%2Bdiv-1r-1-HM

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjIZXiQvRT4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btpSE07k_BU&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=55B 6807E05618642&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=102

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_-QGNUYL5g&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pxuvoUaDtE

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Xz7RDpxnw

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs6RefV1td4

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7-EnfaPsVU

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXZYgmc5DOM

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88KVZkt5BZ8&amp;feature=related

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2JXy1Z9ovs&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7g5YKEEPoI

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_XFMCgeI7c

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjdyOY3rCjs

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6TtwR2Dbjg

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijQUkkFq-Hc

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRUqpgg-8Ps&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syeqmY_Ks4c

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXxZlM8Q1L4

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-aDofncip4

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sMQyGmwjOw

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5zRbVoAMXI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lTAwk5VXq4&amp;feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXq0eKNKXvU&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APeu46wuq4k

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0j-DKBJC6w

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ylgFqL-9m4

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dwPp0Vdt9I

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8zRNM9bOuY

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVFLgx8o7XM

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii8pDdC8AiQ

----------


## soft

the best lol
the second voice incredible 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-iVywWVfLA

----------


## soft

κατι τετοιο ειχες στο μυαλο σου??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOvZP2n4ogA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBDUU2gh79Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys68v69vqN8

----------


## soft

και αυτο  :Smile: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDphJDicNAo

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlxGzWa-ykM&amp;feature=related

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVV360vrvMQ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0G0RiBivOM

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5fBdpreJiU

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc8hbSM1zVo&amp;feature=related

----------


## pennoula_v

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfIKd-8qWZ8&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=165

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4168&amp;page=165





έχεις και τη δευτέρα άδεια ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexandros3

πάλι ρε γαμώτο?? Χαχαχα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tt3BnoJw8ds&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwrEk_6hXhQ

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1HUCIeXVVY&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=093 5F6611136559F&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=8

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnrKAGmAvv4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQJGtxJ-x-M&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV_JBr0iAZI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zD9W9SZj9w&amp;a=_GC7fV_frwA&amp;playnext _from=ML

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmF_a82WjY

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6TvLsXMcuA&amp;feature=related

----------


## iberis

And So I Watch You From Afar - The Voiceless 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3zTd8LpLWc

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBPOrDfD96c


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06FDqNM6Pec

----------


## keep_walking

Φοβερο κομματι soft.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Φοβερο κομματι soft.


Ναι ειναι φοβερο, keep_walking
thanks

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Φοβερο κομματι soft.


το δικό μου πώς σου φάνηκε?




:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Φοβερο κομματι soft.
> 
> 
> ...



Εμένα μου άρεσε πιο πολύ το δικό σου!!

----------


## PETRAN

Σοβαρά πολύ ωραίο post-rock κομμάτι iberis.  :Smile: 


Το πιο αγαπημένο μου από αυτό το είδος. 


Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzIK5FaC38w


(και άλλο ένα από το ίδιο αλμπουμ)

Explosions In The Sky- The Only Moment We Were Alone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzj-ksNOMfU


(αλλά όλο το αλμπουμ με τα 5 κομμάτια ήταν φανταστικό)




Το συγκεκριμένο album των explosions in the sky το άκουγα συνέχεια το 2005-06-07. Τώρα έχει χαραχτεί στην μνήμη μου μαζί με αυτά τα χρόνια...αχ νοσταλγία!

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4

Μυοχαλαρωτικο...

----------


## krino

Απο τα πιο ομορφα κομματια που εχω ακουσει φετος,
και με συγκινει παντοτε οταν το ακουω, γιατι μπορει και με ταξιδευει.

Μου το θυμισε μια φιλη,
και την ευχαριστω για αυτο.




[flash=480x385]http://www.youtube.com/v/I5pTIbRuj1I&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1&amp;[/flash]





Sevilirken bilmedin mi?
Ben söylerken gülmedin mi?
Falımızda hasret var ayrılık var demedim mi?
Anlamazdın anlamazdın..Kaderede inanmazdın…
Hani sen acı veren kalpsizlerden olmazdın….
Dilerim ki mutlu ol sevgilim..
Ben olmasam bile hayat gülsün sana..
Günahı boynunda,ağlayan bir çift göz bıraktın arkanda.
Kalbim bomboş kaldı sanma
Acılar geçer zamanla…
Aşka tövbe demem ben..
Görürsün sevince yeniden…
Anlamazdın anlamazdın..Kaderede inanmazdın…
Hani sen acı veren kalpsizlerden olmazdın….
Dilerim ki mutlu ol sevgilim..
Ben olmasam bile hayat gülsün sana..
Günahı boynunda,ağlayan bir çift göz bıraktın arkanda…




did you not know while you have been loving
did you not lough as i said
i said we have craving, break up in our fortune
you would not understand you would not understand, you would not believe in the fate
you said you would not be from those heartless who gives sorrow
i wish you to be happy darling
ever if i am not with you life would smile at you
at your pertil, you have left a pair of eyes that cry behind you
don\'t think that my heart is not all empty
time is the healer
i never say never again for love
when i see and love again
you would not understand you would not understand, you would not believe in faith
you said you would not be from those heartless who gives sorrow
i wish you to be happy darling
ever if i am not with you life would smile at you
at your pertil, you have left a pair of eyes that cry behind you





ΥΓ........ ειχα δει την ταινια με μια φιλη,
νομιζω οτι το τραγουδι της παει γαντι για να της το αφιερωξω.... χιχιχιχι....
Anlamazdın Anlamazdın Anlamazdın.....

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Φοβερο κομματι soft.
> 
> 
> ...


Ζηλιαρη :P

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq_tDOFU5tY

γαμάτο!

----------


## iberis

God Is An Astronaut - In The Distance Fading

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOXiHpqJL24

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Σοβαρά πολύ ωραίο post-rock κομμάτι iberis. 
> 
> 
> Το πιο αγαπημένο μου από αυτό το είδος. 
> 
> 
> Explosions In The Sky- Your Hand In Mine
> 
> ...


α! τους λατρεύω! τους έχω δει και 2 φορές λάιβ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> God Is An Astronaut - In The Distance Fading
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOXiHpqJL24


 :Big Grin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DEyljoEhYg

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8R4uxdu_Jw

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U9yYTeWsYM

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gd8QNraWB0

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILJxICUIbCY

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6IjMEGUkNA

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC0qoPxfxFw

δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWy3X7f4MyY

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jaYrFFm9Tw

----------


## Lef

ξυλινα σπαθια , χαθηκα κ παρε με μαζι σου.. (δε θα με παρεις ποτε ομως :-[ ) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReewMKgq5F4&amp;feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXDQLBQ45NY&amp;feature=related

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by soft_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZmF_a82WjY



Παρα πολυ καλο! Thanks

----------


## PETRAN

Μυστήριο, ξεχασμένες μνήμες, ελπίδα για φως και ένας ατέλειωτος ουρανός χωρίς έδαφος από κατω...απαλή γυναικεία χορωδία και ατμσφαιρικά synths. Eικόνες και συναισθήματα που πρέπει να ξυπνάει ένα όμoρφο, χαλαρωτικό και αρμονικό ambient κομμάτι...


Adam Nickey- Perfect Destiny (Ambient Mix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeVdn4yU5ec

----------


## iberis

Mogwai - 2 Rights Make 1 Wrong 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqh1S87pwlQ


Paik - Tinsel and Foil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twR_Xel3M0M


This Will Destroy You - Happiness: We\'re All In It Together 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4pcrMmP88A

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Black - Wonderful Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyfu_mU-dmo

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbaWdyDipcw

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFcbjMGvziQ

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iicyNKzIF5A&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

:Smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySVWeao57m8

----------


## Θεοφανία

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy8AUr9eBu8

----------


## elis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwohdxp9qZs

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-mqhkuOF7s


beirut

----------


## oboro

Glass


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oDJmolBy2g

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoQl5l3Rz1k&amp;NR=1

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoQl5l3Rz1k&amp;NR=1


ομορφο...

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkgObxQJMj0&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK1N2PgdAaA

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3n5VchAY3Y

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opU1urLhw50

----------


## Lef

Last call to life ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZPgT2UjIFI

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQZhN65vq9E


florence+the machine

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxio82ruF5w

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZu9ehPgAFI

----------


## MARIAVAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-3FfOVuQ0

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeBBmYRe9uQ

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I05BO1DMELY


Εμαθα να συμβιβαζομαι με το θανατο
οσο ζωη με νικουσες με ενα προσωπο τοσο αποκρουστικο
κ σιχαμενο οντως ειναι σαν να κανεις βουτια στο κενο
οντως ειναι τοσο αληθινο που σε τρομαζει
καθως η νυχτα σαν βελουδινο πεπλο τα ματια μου σκεπαζει
ο,τι φαινεται δεν ειναι κ ο,τι μοιαζει με αντανακλαση
φωτα απο φτηνα μαγαζια με πελατες απροσωπους και ανεκφραστους περαστικους
που οι σκιες του δρομου καλυπτουν τα λιγοστα τους χαρακτηριστικα
αλλιωτικα βρεθηκα απο τα παιδικα ονειρα
σε ενα πηγαδι γεματο ψυχες, αναπηρος, και ο χειμωνας καταπιε τις τεσσερις εποχες
σε ενα διαμερισμα που χρονια υγρασια σταζει
ολοι φοβουνται αυτο που πισω απο τα σκοταδια μας κοιταζει
και ο (?) φαινοτυπο το φως εφοσον εφ\'ολης της υλης
ειναι αναλωσιμοι, υποσυνείδητα υποδουλοι του στρες
σαδιστες σεξιστικοι, σαδομαζοχιστες και τζασμενοι
προφητες της ΟΚΑΣ πισω απο κρυσταλινους αδενες κοκας
περα απο καθε μου αποθεμα λογου δεν εχω κουβεντα να πω
περαιτερω οταν ειμαι φυτο στον πυρετο της φλοκας
συνεπως αλλαζω προσωπα, αυτοσκοπος επιβιωσης , τα χρονια
που η μερα πεθαινει και αφηνει καταλοιπα
αγαπη και μισος αποτομα αλλαζουνε, εκει που τα παθη φωλιαζουνε
εκει που τα λογια βουλιαζουνε, ενα προς ενα μεθυστικα τα αποτυπωνω
απο τα χρονια που εθιστηκα, τα λογια δεν εχουνε πλεον καμμια σημασια
ολα ξεκινανε απο το μηδεν εκει που η χρηση γινεται ζωης θυσια
πυρετος στην ιδια σκεψη και υπο την ιδια ουσια
επήρρεια, επιστροφη στα παρκα και τα \"προς κατεδαφιση\" κτιρια¨, μονη
καθοτι η οποιαδήποτε επαφη με τον εξω κοσμο σκοτωνει ο,τι δικο μας απεμεινε
σερνεται στα γονατα κ επειτα αλλοκοτα αλλαζει μορφες, αποκομματα,
ραντεβου για στενες επαφες, αναχωματα απο τυψεις
2006 ετη φωτος, μα και σηψεις σ ανακαλυψεις εσωτερικες
στου μυαλου μου τις σκοτεινες φυλακες, δεινε ρουφιανε
ποτε σου δεν μπηκες, φοβηθηκες τοσο, σκοταδι που εκει κατοικει
κ εχω την συνειδηση μου βρώμικη
μετα απο αυτο πεταχτηκα απο τον υπνο μου
βαδισα στην σιωπη σαν ξωτικο, ο,τι κ αν αγαπησα
το εχασα στοιχηματίζοντας ολοι σε μενα, προσωπα παραμορφωμενα
με βλεμματα στραμμενα στην βλεννα που μερα τη μερα
αναπτυσεται παρασιτωντας στον αυχενα, κατασπαραζει σαρκα και πνευμα
εμετος, ειναι ο πιο προστυχος, βρωμικος κ αρρωστος καιρος που ζησαμε
ολοι μαζι και ο καθεις χωριστα αμαρτησαμε τις νυχτες εκεινες
ερεβος οπου κοιτω, συμπερανα πως οι αμφεταμινες σε καταντανε φυτο
πως να σου το πω, τα παντα γυρω μας αλλαζουν κ αθορυβα περιφερεται
ο διαβολος αναμεσα μας, τα σωθικα μας κατασπαραζουν
τα σκοτεινα προσωπα της νυκτος μ αρπαζουν
ανεμοι φυσανε στην αγονη γη, με νικανε δαιμονες, θεοι
λογια που σκορπισαμε στο απειρο, βγηκα μια νυχτα εχοντας εντονη την
επιθυμια να αποκτησω ενα ακομη λαφυρο, μονο και μονο για μενα δεν
νοιαστηκες ποτε, και καποτε, καποτε να περνας, να με σκεφτεσαι μην με ξεχνας, στην πρωτη μας πραξη νομιζα πως ολο τον κοσμο αγαπας μα γελαστηκα, πηρα χασις και αλκοολ, καθησα και στοχαστηκα δεν βγηκα πουθενα και πιαστηκα διχως αιτια στο ξυλο, πισω μου σε εχω σατανα μεταμορφωμενο σε φιλο και ποτε ξανα δεν περιμενω πανω απο πεντε λεπτα
αν περασουν την εκανα κ εφυγα για τα καλα. δεν το βαζει για να (?)
τρελλας μην υποτιμας οτι δεν μπορει το μυαλο σου να δεχτει, να ανεχτει
πες πως υφισταται, ειναι ανυπαρκτες οι μορφες που σε εχουν καταβαλλει
γαμω το κερατο μου γουσταρω πολυ μα δισταζω να τραβηξω σκανδαλη
εισαι γλυκια ζωη και θυμα στην παγιδα σου αναμενεται να πεσω παλι
υπεθεσα πως ημουνα δεδομενη τροφη για τα κτηνη, με κυνηγαν εκεινοι
που ξερουν πως εχω στριμωχτει, τι κοιτας, τι?
υπαρχουν εκεινες οι στιγμες που τις ζεις μεσα απο χαλασμενες οθονες
ελπιζεις να σου βγει σε καλο μα σου μπηγουν το μαχαιρι ως το κοκκαλο
κ αιμορραγω μονος σε καποιο στενο, στο δρομο που συναντιεται το ψευτικο με το αληθινο στο σταυροδρομι που οτιδηποτε ειναι πιθανο να συμβει
οι προθεσεις συνηθως αλλαζουν απο στιγμη σε στιγμη
πνιγομαι, στις παρυφες της οικογενειακης μελαγχολικης συμβιωσης,
κομβος ενοχης, τα βλεμματα μας προδιδουν, τα ψεμματα μας στην επιφανεια βγαινουνε, εκζεμα(?) ταζουμε το τωρα για το πριν και στο μετα
ονοματα να μην αναφερεις καν, με εχει κουρασει αυτη η αμφισβητηση
ακομα κ αν στοματα λεν πως μ αγαπαν ωστοσο ποτε δεν μου το δειξαν
το πνιξαν καταδικαζοντας ο,τι πιο γλυκο, θυμαμαι καποτε σ ειχα αγαπησει
θυμαμαι καποτε σ ειχα αγαπησει, με τα χειλη μου βραχια στο προσωπο της γης, εξακολουθω να παραμενω ασαφης, με ενα ακομα αφηρημενο τραγουδι μου
διαπραγματευω με τα εσω, και δεν ητανε λιγες οι νυχτες εκεινες, που χαζευοντας το κενο αποφασισα να πεσω, ειπα η προσκρουση μετραει και επειτα η ψυχη μου πεταει, χαθηκα αναμεσα σε νερο γη και λασπη, οπου υλη οργανικη ζωντανο με κραταει, πες μου τι να κανω πως να ζησω φυσιολογικα, πως να σταματησω αυτη τη μεταλλαξη, θελω να σκεφτω επιτελους θετικα, μεταξι θα δεις σε μερη που ποτε μου ως τωρα δεν βρεθηκα και μην βιαστεις να κρινεις, ο ιδιος ο κοσμος ειναι αυτος που πολλες φορες σε αναγκαζει αλλοκοτος να γινεις, ενα με ο,τι σιχαινεσαι, ενα και το αυτο, ενα για σενα και ενα για αυτο, για αυτο που σ αγγιζει μερα και νυχτα σαν αερικο, προκαλωντας φρικη, παραθετωντας εννοιες κατατονιες
κ ανοιγει, το κελι μεσα στο οποιο κατοικεις, ειναι το μοναδικο σου καταφυγιο μην ξεμυτισεις στις σκιες, στο φως μεινε συνεχως, εχω την υπονοια πως ο κοσμος γυρω μου ειναι υποκριτης κ αγχωτικος, ειναι ταφος ανοιχτος, πασσαλος καρφωμενος αναμεσα σε στηθη, και ειπα να βγω να δω τους επαναστατες του χθες στα γονατα, ρακενδυτοι ζητιανευουν οι μυθοι κ
αγωνιστες που μπερδεψαν τον δρομο των ιδανικων με το μονοπατι που οδηγει στο παραμυθι, μισος, χαρα, λυπη, αγαπη, χτυποι αλλεπαλληλοι, εφαπτομενοι και παραλληλοι, οι δρομοι της πολης μας οδηγουν στο πουθενα
μου το πε η νυχτα πως σε μια κουφαλα απο μπετον καποιο πρωι θα πεθαινα

παιδι στου κουκου τη φωλια, κρατω την ανασα μου προκειμενου να μην μ ακουσουν, ειναι τοσο κοντα, νιωσε με αδερφε μου, καθε μερα βουλιαζω ολο και πιο βαθια, βλεπω τον ηλιο να πνιγεται στην αγκαλια της σεληνης, ερποντας σαν εντομα, κοιτα μεσα μου η φλογα δεν εσβησε ακομα και απο εδω και μπρος μετραω, τα λαθη μου μεταφραζονται σε χρονο που λιγοστευει, λιγοστευω, σαπιζοντας με ολα αυτα που μισω κ αγαπαω

παιδι στου κουκου τη φωλια
07 απο τον υπογειο σταθμο
ψυχοδραμα

----------


## PETRAN

Μια όμορφη παραλία...εγκαταλειμμένη, μετά από μια πυρηνική καταστροφή με τα λουνα παρκ καμένα και ένα παιδικό παιχνίδι πεταμένο στην άμμο. 

Το μετα-αποκαλυπτικό σενάριο ήταν το concept θέμα του αριστουργηματικό και θρυλικού album των GYBE! \"Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven\". Ένα αλμπουμ που για πολλούς άφησε ιστορία στην μοντέρνα μουσική. Όταν το 70s προοδευτικό ροκ και ο μοντέρνος νεοκλασικισμός ξανασυναντήθηκαν στον επικό και αποκαλυπτικό ήχο του post-rock. Ο νοσταλγικός μονόλογος του \"γέροντα\" \"για τα πράγματα που πέρασαν και δεν θα έρθουν ποτέ ξανά\" εκφράζονται και αναπτύσσονται σταδιακά στις επικο-δραματικές κιθαριστικές γραμμές, στο βιολί και στα όλο και επιταχυνόμενα drums και όλα μοιάζουν σαν να \"κλαίνε\" πριν τελειώσουν ξαφνικά. Το δεύτερο μέρος αρχίζει με μια πανέμορφη νοσταλγική μελωδία και ξαφνικά \"ανατινάζεται\" σε ένα δυθιραμβικό δραματικό πέρασμα πριν δώσει την θέση του στο μελαγχολικό βιολί όπου και μπλέκεται με έναν οργανικό συναισθηματικό θόρυβο και οδηγεί στο μελωδικό αποκορύφωμα όπου και σηματοδοτεί το απόλυτο τέλος, εκεί που όλα χάνονται σε ένα θόρυβο. 

(Αν και τα έχω ξανα-ποστάρει παλιότερα...)






Godspeed You Black Emperor! - Sleep Part.1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7eo8tGJUIc


Godspeed You Black Emperor!- Sleep Part.2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vpzge_WaT8



_ It was Coney Island, they called Coney Island the playground of the world. 

There was no place like it, in the whole world, 
like Coney Island when I was a youngster.

No place in the world like it, and it was so fabulous. 
Now it\'s shrunk down to almost nothing...you see.

And, uh, I still remember in my mind how things used to be, and...uh, you know, I feel very bad.

But people from all over the world came here...
from all over the world...it was the playground they called it the playground of the world...over here.

Anyways, you see, I...uh...you know...
I even got, when I was very small, I even got lost at Coney Island, but they found me...on the...on the beach. 

And we used to sleep on the beach here, sleep overnight..they don\'t do that anymore. 
Things changed...you see.

They don\'t sleep anymore on the beach._

----------


## PETRAN

Και μετά το σκώτος έρχεται το φως. Ένα κλασικό πανέμορφο ιμπρεσσιονιστικό κομμάτι από τον μαιτρ του είδους Claude Debussy. \"Πρελούδιο στο απομεσήμερο ενώς φαύνου\", σε έναν τόπο όπου όλα τα παραμύθια ζωντανεύουν και ο χρόνος δεν περνάει ποτέ...


Claude Debussy - Prelude a l\'apres-midi d\'aun faune


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_7loz-HWUM

----------


## PETRAN

Και άλλο ένα κλασικό του Γαλλικού ιμπρεσσιονισμού από τον άλλο μαστερ. Ένας παιάνας για μια νεκρή πριγκίπισσα...


Maurice Ravel- Pavane pour une infante defunte


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKkeDqJBlK8

----------


## PETRAN

και άλλο ένα καραπληκτικό του Ravel .Ο κήπος με τις νεράιδες


Maurice Ravel- Ma mere l\'oye (Le jardin feerique)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxs9dXqzzxA

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Το Παυσίπονο (από τις παλιές ελληνικής ροκ εποχές), αλήθεια τους άκουγε κανένας απο σας?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIStcMqf9Qw&amp;feature=related

και μερικά ακόμα απο τους ίδιους

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k194vbhSG3A
(λολ με την ατάκα του βίντεο \"ας κάνουμε όλοι μπάτσοι τζάμπινγκ\")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuykXO6_sUI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEq0cbf43Nc&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oKeCa7fQjM

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS_qnCP7d7g

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poXDuDca9s4

χρόνια πολλά  :Smile:

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J55nUIg2JN4
χρονια ομορφα  :Smile:

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0krVJeszE 

χρονια καλα  :Smile: 

ξερω οτι σ αρεσει πολυ ,δικο σου λοιπον

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk6kT2zQ7QY

Στα ίδια μέρη θα ξαναβρεθούμε
Τα χέρια θα περάσουμε στους ώμους
Παλιά τραγούδια για να θυμηθούμε
Ονόματα και βλέμματα και δρόμους


Χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια
Που θυμάσαι και θυμάμαι
Τίποτα δεν χάθηκε ακόμα
Όσο ζούμε και πονάμε

Χρώμα δεν αλλάζουνε τα μάτια
Μόνο τρόπο να κοιτάνε

Κι αν αλλάξαν οι φίλοι μας λιγάκι
Αλλάξαμε και μεις με τη σειρά μας
Χαθήκαμε μια νύχτα στο Παγκράτι
Αλλά βλεπόμαστε στα όνειρά μας

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkcOuNB7ecg&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwww_Ba3K6A

----------


## soft

:Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezttNgBoo8c  :Smile:

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by Oneiroplasmenos_
> Το Παυσίπονο (από τις παλιές ελληνικής ροκ εποχές), αλήθεια τους άκουγε κανένας απο σας?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIStcMqf9Qw&amp;feature=related


Φυσικά!Εγώ!
Με την ευκαιρία ποστάρω κι ένα τραγούδι της εποχής αυτής από ένα αγαπημένο μου τότε συγκρότημα!

Λευκή Συμφωνία - Το φεγγάρι αιμορραγεί

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9qs47E-DsY&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RFAkckwprc 
χρονια σου πολλα και παλι λεω
απο μενα για σενα  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8VYYy0V5MY

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb7297lavik

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_6Cdc5YGs8

----------


## soft

τhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYG6Q4O8x08α 

για τα πουλακια που υπαρχουν στον ουρανο
με ελευθερη ψυχη
χωρις δεσμα

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK3_hJtntrA&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

ξεχασα το φιναλε ρε γμτ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhdqowGXDkE

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuA49bCrgmk

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKQgFIOGJSs

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT1b8vt6Zyg

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEvE_04x-xI






“Silence” is a song by Canadian electronic music group Delerium.
The song was co-written by Canadian singer Sarah McLachlan, and she is featured as vocalist on the track.



Delerium ft Sarah McLachlan - Silence (Tiesto Remix) Lyrics

This is one of the best dance track ever, the lyrics are pure poetry, great song and sexy video, enjoy 

Give me release
Witness me
I am outside
Give me peace

Heaven holds a sense of wonder And I wanted to
believe that I’d get caught up
When the rage in me subsides

Passion chokes the flower
until she cries no more
Possesing all the beauty
hungry still for more

Heaven holds a sense of wonder And I wanted to
believe that I’d get caught up
When the rage in me subsides

In this white wave I am sinking in this silence
In this white wave…in this silence…I believe

I can’t help longing
comfort me
I can’t hold it all in
if you won’t let me

Heaven holds a sense of wonder And I wanted to
believe that I’d get caught up
When the rage in me subsides

In this white wave I am sinking in this silence
In this white wave…in this silence…I believe
I have seen you…in this white wave you are silent
you are breathing in this white wave…I am free



χαρούμενα γενέθλια!  :Smile: 
να είσαι πάντα υγιής.
και να κάνεις πραγματικότητα κάθε επιθυμία σου.

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoaJwpI1hN0

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpGfHHtG_AM

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoaJwpI1hN0




καλή επιτυχία..μέσα από την καρδιά μου..

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14hDjicKUUY

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMJNr60Vxuk

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMJNr60Vxuk


Πολύ ωραίο pelariry. Αν και το περίμενα ότι έχεις γούστο. Πρώτη φορά το ακούω  :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

:Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTUzKAiXQ

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVwoobGs9IE&amp;fmt=18

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg87w-ftgUY

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5QkrA-TVJs

----------


## Φωτεινη!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQYsGWh_vpE

----------


## iberis

Collapse Under The Empire - Grade Separation 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgnloM_k1Us&amp;feature=player_embedded


Collapse Under The Empire - The Sirens Sound 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpciIeYvp0o&amp;feature=player_embedded

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3UNNH9dtDg

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBacckhivxc

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> Collapse Under The Empire - Grade Separation 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgnloM_k1Us&amp;feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> Collapse Under The Empire - The Sirens Sound 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpciIeYvp0o&amp;feature=player_embedded



Δεν τους ήξερα. Φοβερά κομμάτια. Find της ημέρας.

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrOdRwMqm1E

----------


## manner

\"We believed we\'d catch the rainbow
Ride the wind to the sun
Sail away on ships of wonder

But life\'s not a wheel
With chains made of steel
So bless me\"

Μια απώλεια, που όμως πρόλαβε να αφήσει πολλά πίσω του.....

----------


## MARIAVAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-3FfOVuQ0

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA

----------


## MARIAVAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02exfOzdQOI&amp;feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ28lckuwqM&amp;feature=related

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOK6jrr57cI

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjFJIqzUvkw

dont let go 
never give up
its such a wonderful life !

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMIS-BABp4E

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTIQWx6rnK4

----------


## fevgatos67

Στην υγειά της 
και επόμενα κερασμένα απο εμένα 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbrn22oNTmU

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Το ιδανικό κομμάτι για να αφιερώσετε στην κοπέλα που γουστάρετε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UbRhH_bN1A (σε live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOFwfPL54aY&amp;feature=related (και το original)

Super!

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwQAA3MNN4I&amp;feature=related


give meeeeeeeee the worldddddddd


(
και εδω ενα αλλο, ετσι για φρεσκαδα 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tp-6vO5GHE&amp;feature=related
)

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVHVvbnmgjM&amp;feature=player_embedded#!

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fJYSQDiFY4

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJffUJFOmwA

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJMXRTaF5E

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by fevgatos67_
> Στην υγειά της 
> και επόμενα κερασμένα απο εμένα 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbrn22oNTmU




πολύ ωραίο κομμάτι...



δεν με νοιάζει πού πηγαίνω,
ούτε πού θα βγεί...
είσαι εσύ το τέλος μου 
κι αρχή...

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbm9DzG9dWE vrwmia

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZzuzGYdElY epikairo

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHOAXR1VICU agaph

----------


## FreakOut

ksero oti den pezi na akoute hip hop alla afto to kommati gamaei dinei elpides akouste 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBnDHQ3m1-Q&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK3FjdroP-Y



Come up to meet you, Tell you I�m sorry, You don�t know how lovely you are 

I had to find you, Tell you I need you, Tell you I set you apart 

Tell me your secrets, And ask me your questions, Aww let�s go back to the start 

Runnin� in circles, [sounds like] Comin� our tails, Heads on the science apart 

Nobody said it was easy 
It�s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be this hard 
Aww take me back to the start 

I was just guessin�, At numbers and figures, Pullin� the puzzles apart 

Questions of science, Science and progress, Do not speak as loud as my heart 

Tell me you love me, Come back to haunt me, Oh when I rush to the start 

Runnin� in circles, [sounds like] Chasin� our tails, Comin� back as we are 

Nobody said it was easy 
Aww It�s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be so hard 
I�m goin� back to the start 

Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo 
Ahhooooooooooooooooo

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by FreakOut_
> ksero oti den pezi na akoute hip hop alla afto to kommati gamaei dinei elpides akouste 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBnDHQ3m1-Q&amp;feature=related




σχεδόν τα πάντα ακούμε εδώ μέσα... :Big Grin:

----------


## Lef

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK3FjdroP-Y


πωπω τα σπαειιι!
παλι θα τσακωθω με γειτονες

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by Lef_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK3FjdroP-Y
> 
> 
> ...



αφού σου άρεσε, έβαλα και τους στίχους  :Smile: 
οι γείτονες καλά ?

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxSwJC3Ly0

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwCt0YQPn7g

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnhvlwUv01s

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBbNkbzFHM

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGSEO4lGeoA

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1Hev7SO_E

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHaBstZQ40

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn9hQ0ltM7c


σε λατρεύω..

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hHsYOLETqE

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbDqXr6LbXo

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE-rD8vcY4U&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIp_N6bjj64

δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτή η version μου αρέσει καλύτερα απο του Sinatra... πολύ ταλέντο ο τύπος, κρίμα που πέθανε νέος...

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReXDWFW5nto

Kathleen

----------


## krino

και ενα ελληνικο,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEHupI86mao

----------


## krino

o lakaien για ερωτευμενους,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UObKNmELITY

----------


## krino

DCD για προχωρημενους,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJhVM930YXY

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

2 versions του ίδιου τραγουδιού ..., epic!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhNrqc6yvTU
(το πρώτο έχει μακράν εισαγωγή αλλά αξίζει)
οι στρατιώτες που τραγουδάνε πριν τον πόλεμο και ο λαός που τραγουδάει μετά

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klObyJY1W_I

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6sh8p0d-pA

----------


## krino

για τα ταξιδια της ανατολης,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDIL0jRJNOU

----------


## krino

για τρελα beat με τερμα τα ηχεια
οτι ακουγαμε μικροι δηλαδη...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MkfAv2ASOc&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

Benato, απο τις φωνες της μεσογειου,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aplzmQ5midc&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

majnoun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEuRgNiq6Xg

----------


## krino

waits,
ο καλυτερος μεθυστακας.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSh2a3sfm_E&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Sinnerman Dance Remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XauInRMlVVU&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

Sainkho Namtchylak απο την τουβα...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Syg4r6Xp3c

----------


## krino

Ishtar,
κατευθειαν απο την ανατολη,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRJ1AixOXhE

----------


## krino

ωρα για υπνο,

Cherche Lune,
http://www.esnips.com/doc/07513df4-c150-4c58-a563-a41956913151/Cherche-Lune---Dark-Eyes


(εδω το youtube εκλασε μαλι)

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se8OmYL5br0

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxNAVq2qYmU

----------


## iberis

Alessandro Magnanini feat Jenny B \"Secret Lover\" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f63nkbHRtOs

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYUHYptUNY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDphJDicNAo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqxXz6IHw5s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu-blnOTJ18

----------


## whitecandle

Μου ΄χει κολλήσει από χτες και το τραγουδάω :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RpZ1-OLwXI

----------


## mstrouf

Sirenia : The Other Side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTBAN26imog

Sirenia : My Mind\'s Eye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9ZYzy7u8OQ&amp;feature=related 

You will never realize 
What darkness lies inside 
inside my mind.

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

The Far Road

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM3PG01IS20

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Crepuscolo sul mare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAJASxsKW30&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMSXo1qPFiM&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA6vlhanlOk

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA6vlhanlOk

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMK_f8NihIY&amp;feature=related

Εrik Satie

----------


## krino

καλες επιλογες κουρτινα.

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzWVWY5QUzg
> 
> (Παρεμπιπτόντως) νέο μέλο και χάρηκα που σας ανακάλυψα.
> Συστήνομαι μετα μουσικης ή μεσω μουσικης, δεν ξερω τι αρμοζει καλυτερα. Μου ειναι πιο ευκολο παντως ετσι.


Γειά σου curtains, καλώς ήρθες  :Smile:

----------


## curtains

Ευχαριστω πολυ krino και libpa! Ο υπνος δεν ερχεται, οποτε καλη μας ακροαση. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_GDJH7WyoM

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP6E8RnW_Rg&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

αντε αφου σου αρεσει η λιζα,
ακου αυτο, πιθανον το πιο ομοφο της,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG-S6DzMdUY

----------


## curtains

Ναι αλλα ακουστε κι αυτο... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHwS5VZxg2c&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_xaCXcqGIU&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e_j66mgTDE

----------


## krino

κολλημα με την λιζα ε?
οι Vas ειναι λιγο πιο χαλαρωτικοι, τουλαχιστον για τις 2 το πρωι.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fxrLIZpuvo

----------


## krino

επισης απαντηση,
απο που ερχονται τα ονειρα?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBIJ7-f95E&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvA64O2LySc

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wl1rzusAPw&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzNEgcqWDG4

----------


## krino

με τον Mertens θυμηθηκα αυτους,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TUPdSIaLoc&amp;feature=related

χμμ λιγο πομπωδεις βεβαια αλλα οκ.

----------


## curtains

:Frown:

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ddqniqxFM&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

και ενα ωραιο πιανακι,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZJDNSp1QJA

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KEEXyRL0qE

----------


## curtains

Οσον αφορα το πιανο ομως.... αγαπω Chopin.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef-4Bv5Ng0w&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZUw78FXpG4&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

οι αψογοι 17 hippies, γερμανοι με ενα τρενο οργανα.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh7onr2_EJY&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf51Wjn4_6I

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVaK2QXWUeM

----------


## krino

το οποιο συναντιεται με αυτο,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja665-6h_sA

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT88KMB0pOE

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW8rFho6In8&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

πριν τον υπνο,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V9VSxn2F9M&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

Life full of holes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wuJhBHLTvw

----------


## arktos

Dj Tiesto - Sparkles

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFfgwg_0RAQ

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoXPZPnmBTU

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFq1eT9tMJ4

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBpyuYgfCWA  :Smile:

----------


## oboro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDnxDY_PY

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJS8j9YYB9w

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## keep_walking

Heavens on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu4yy9Nn75Q&amp;feature=related

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xvn_Ku55cI


relax Take it easy 



Took a ride to the end of the line
Where no one ever goes.
Ended up on a broken train with nobody I know.
But the pain and the longing\'s the same.
Where the dying
Now I\'m lost and I\'m screaming for help.

Relax, take it easy
For there is nothing that we can do.
Relax, take it easy
Blame it on me or blame it on you.

It\'s as if I\'m scared.
It\'s as if I\'m terrified.
It\'s as if I scared.
It\'s as if I\'m playing with fire.
Scared.
It\'s as if I\'m terrified.
Are you scared?
Are we playing with fire?

Relax
There is an answer to the darkest times.
It\'s clear we don\'t understand but the last thing on my mind
Is to leave you.
I believe that we\'re in this together.
Don\'t scream - there are so many roads left.

Relax, take it easy
For there is nothing that we can do.
Relax, take it easy
Blame it on me or blame it on you.

Relax, take it easy
For there is nothing that we can do.
Relax, take it easy
Blame it on me or blame it on you.

Relax, take it easy
For there is nothing that we can do.
Relax, take it easy
Blame it on me or blame it on you.

Relax, take it easy
For there is nothing that we can do.
Relax, take it easy
Blame it on me or blame it on you.

(Relax)

It\'s as if I\'m scared.
It\'s as if I\'m terrified.
It\'s as if I scared.
It\'s as if I\'m playing with fire.
Relax
It\'s as if I\'m terrified.
Are you scared?
Are we playing with fire?

Relax
Relax

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbzt1HnVzIQ

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNaH0UCgLEE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf43NTW57yA&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP_nlrfxpfM

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UeG24sl2J4

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GAHFrLAxzM

λίγο παλιό αλλά μου αρέσει

----------


## vanessoula21

:Smile:

----------


## krino

por una cabeza....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgcqijaUxdg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> por una cabezza....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgcqijaUxdg&amp;feature=related


πολύ ωραίο κρίνο  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> por una cabezza....
> 
> 
> ...




να το θυμηθεις αν χρειαστει...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Big Grin:  
πάντως το θυμάμαι πάντα μιας και είναι απ\'τα αγαπημένα μου.Άσε που μπλέκει και το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου,την Αργεντινή...

----------


## krino

εεε αντε ειδες?

για αυτο το εβαλα, επειδη ειναι το αγαπημενο σου....
 :Cool:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy70tJBAG-U

----------


## curtains

Απο τα αγαπημενα μου του Leonard Cohen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq0T6ZeIs7U

Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river
You can hear the boats go by
You can spend the night beside her
And you know that she\'s half crazy
But that\'s why you want to be there

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0j14GrB-u8

----------


## Θεωφανία

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4bHMVAKDao

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATtgIL0rQHA

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13HnYhiE7xU&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw6bbTxbTds

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DsaLBK3WN4

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYPaAx0l5Q

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd9_FU-Lpa0

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KDm1Hf1rQk

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpbs3NlhpxE

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loCwL1hg2Yw

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8UuV45gU0o

----------


## Lef

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-8DsEozq2k

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loCwL1hg2Yw


τέλειο...

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

turn up the volume and enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suZaioXfYcQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_JexuovgEQ

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEu9kdR4bxM&amp;NR=1

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJqUbb-WuPQ&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvYIjFtPQEk&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHnwDuzR1wg

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKA5uQSYR-w

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAUJgjxNGd8&amp;feature=related

Μετα το 0:50.

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xODg1RC8wH4&amp;feature=related

ολο :P

----------


## krino

το κομψοτεχνημα As I Crossed a Bridge of Dreams απο το δισκο implosions 
το οποιο δεν υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ μετα απο σχετικη ερευνα.

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL4iDuzOCUM

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZP4lbp9jBA&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPXxi3VFPkE

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgN7Eg_Wfoc

----------


## krino

ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια,
εχω να το ακουσω ισως και 10 χρονια....

απο τα πολυ περιεργα τραγουδια,
λιγο ρομαντικα, λιγο σπαραξικαρδια..... λιγο οτι πρεπει για να το ακουω απο το κρεβατι....
λιγο για να μου κανει παρεα να με παρει ο υπνος....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR8OFT6Tifs


προσθετω και τους στιχους,

Kapidžik otvori, jer moga mi dina,
Razvalit cu direk i baglame tvrde,
Pa neka se name svi alimi srde,
Jer za tobom, beli, ja umrijeh, Emina!

Sinoc kad se vracah iz topla hamama,
Prodoh pokraj bašce staroga imama;
Kad tamo u bašci, u hladu jasmina,
S ibrikom u ruci stajaše Emina!

Ja joj nazvah selam, al\' moga mi dina,
Ne šce ni da cuje lijepa Emina!
Vec u srebren ibrik zahvatila vode,
Pa po bašci dule zaljevati ode!

S grana vjetar duhnu, pa niz pleci puste,
Rasplete joj one pletenice guste.
Zamirisa kosa k\'o zumbuli plavi,
A meni se krenu bururet u glavi!
Ja kakva je pusta, tako mi imana,
Stid je ne bi bilo da je kod sultana!
Pa još kada šece i plecima krece,
Ni hodžin mi zapis više pomoc\' nece!

Zamal\' ne posrnuh, mojega mi dina,
Al\' meni ne dode lijepa Emina!
Samo me je jednom pogledala mrko,
Al\' ne haje alcak što za njome crko\'!

Umro stari pjesnik, umrla Emina,
Ostala je pusta bašca od jasmina;
Salomljen je ibrik, uvehlo je cvijece,
PJESMA O EMINI NIKAD UMRIJET\' NECE!





ΥΓ........ ο τραγουδιστης ειναι νευροψυχιατρος :P:P:P

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbNg5_Jtd8k

Tom Waits

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcunREYzNY

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kay8Y-I2O5U

Απο τα αγαπημενα. Wovenhand

----------


## curtains

Δε θα μπορουσα να μη βαλω κι αυτο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vC22WAJBJw&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsntN_iTLnc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-1NRN8srY

----------


## curtains

Ονειροπλασμενε ειχε πλακα αυτο:P.
Με εκανε να θυμηθω αυτο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShGrtA17mSg

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Καλό, κλασσικό, και μιας και βάζουμε rock\'n roll αυτό είναι το αγαπημένο μου!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEyPldevySg

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TNQdwL9o1E

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

πολύ ανεβαστικό song! (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη..) :&gt;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd9-r-eql9c

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcUCYDPmq5k

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSrzASvMRmY

----------


## krino

γεια σου ρε βινς, πριτυ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Ναι και (κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση) το τραγούδι βγήκε την ίδια περίοδο που άρχισα να παρακολουθώ το φορουμ... εε ίσως λίγο πιο πριν. Το τραγούδι το ανακάλυψα μετά πάντως.. :S

----------


## elena72

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGxwaYyjfUU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9j6DE6RnSk

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5JU5NpdBW4

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7WcTj-aSro

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

ATB - Killer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hiYMjdKcPI&amp;feature=related

It\'s the loneliness
that\'s the killer

So you want
to be free?
To live your life
the way you wanna be
Will you give
if we cry?
Will we live
or will we die?

Tainted hearts
heal with time
Shoot that love
so we can stop the end

Solitary brother
Is there still a part of you that wants to live?
Solitary sister
is there still a part of you that wants to give?

If we try
and live your lives
the way you wanna be
yeah

Solitary brother
Is there still a part of you that wants to live?
Solitary sister
is there still a part of you that wants to give? (x3)

Racism in among future kings can only lead to no good besides
all our sons and daughters already know how that feels
yeah yeah yeah yeah

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0OtBOZxo3M

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po0jY4WvCIc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLEhh_XpJ-0&amp;feature=channel  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaZzZactGQU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg0AsWruz4k&amp;feature=related

----------


## PETRAN

Κάτι ατμοσφαιρικό και ταξιδιάρικο για αυτές τις ζεστές-δροσερές μέρες με τις εναλλαγές συννεφιάς, βροχής και ήλιου. Οι Pink Floyd συναντάνε το μοντέρνο post-rock και τους Sigur Ros, το 90s ονειρικό ροκ των Slowdive, καθώς και την σύγχρονη ηλεκτρονική ambient δημιουργώντας ένα πλούτο από ηχοτόπια και μια πανδαισία ηχοχρωμάτων. Στην μουσική των αγαπημένων μου Hammock. 3 κομμάτια από την καινούργια τους L.P. δουλειά \"Chasing After Shadows...Living With The Ghosts\"...



Hammock - Breathturn


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rENnKECnfs


Hammock - Little-Fly Mouchette


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsFxVbEO-nM


Hammock - The World We Knew As Children


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1_TgLw0pPY

----------


## Χάιντι

ουαου, pink floyd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAe_w9a_IN8

το γνωστο
http://www.hunderassen.de/bild/rottweiler.jpg

and this is my dog(άσχετο χα χαχα)

εμένα όμως είναι female no male no no

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0e9HWpfEKQ

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> ουαου, pink floyd
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAe_w9a_IN8
> 
> το γνωστο




Καλό, αλλά αυτό για μένα είναι το χειρότερο κομμάτι του \"the wall\" που σε άλλες στιγμές ήταν πολύ πιο ατμοσφαιρικό, πειραματικό και επικό. 

Κάποια προσωπικά αγαπημένα κομμάτια! Aν και οι δίσκοι των Floyd ακούγονται από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος αφού είναι πιο \"concept\".



Pink Floyd - Hey You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gELhNbDcLE0


Pink Floyd - Echoes Part.1 (Live At Pompei)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2hFZ8KnsSo



Pink Floyd - Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5_0iZQ-TuA


Pink Floyd- Learning To Fly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bn4_zur5hjw



Pink Floyd - Us And Them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlY-JlE5ZCo

----------


## curtains

Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun
Aπο τα πολυ πολυ αγαπημενα των Floyd  :Smile: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY

----------


## PETRAN

Πολύ γλυκό και δυναμικό κιθαριστικό/ηλεκτρονικό ambient από τους \"The American Dollar\"




The American Dollar - Second Sight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_VXuIPbv_g



The American Dollar - Par Avion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMVIP90HzTc



The American Dollar - Frontier Melt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEjY5BhT-Ro

----------


## curtains

Porcupine tree
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re9NRRfa7SU

----------


## PETRAN

Οι Boy Is Fiction είναι από τα καλύτερα πράγματα στον χώρο της \"εναλλακτικής ηλεκτρονικής μουσικής\" που έχω ακούσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ηλεκτρονικοί θόρυβοι, δένουν με μελαγχωλικό πιάνο, μελλοδραματικά synth-solos και industrial ξεσπάσματα δένοντας το απαλό με το τραχύ. Φανταστική πρόοδος κομματιών που ξεκινούν από ambient νανουρίσματα και εξελίσσονται σε ψηφιακές φωνές απόγνωσης.



Boy Is Fiction - For My Friend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA6vlhanlOk


Boy Is Fiction - I Left You There

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzGhJURZx0


Boy Is Fiction - Say Ah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cJ9wl4-iq0

----------


## curtains

Port royal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPeBOw0HJzg

----------


## curtains

David Bowie Lady Grinning Soul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jlOPW9zesY

----------


## PETRAN

Άλλο ένα \"εναλλακτικό-ηλεκτρονικό\" project οι Mondkopf όπου \"δένουν\" το κλασικό-ρομαντικό με σύγχρονους EBM ρυθμούς και electro περάσματα. Στο \"La Dame En Bleu\" clubίστικοι Εlectronic Body Music συνοδεύουν ηλεκτρονικούς αρπισμούς και χορωδιακά φωνητικά οδηγώντας τελικά το κομμάτι σε ένα μια λυρική πανδαισία βιολιών ενώ Στο \"Valse Dans L\'ombre\" ένας ρομαντικό α-λα βιενέζικος βαλς ρυθμός αναπαράγεται μέσα από drum-machines, violin-tremolo και synth-παλμούς (!) δημιουργόντας ιδιαίτερες στιγμές έντασης. Τέλος το \"Ave Maria\" μάλλον συμβαίνει όταν παίζεις ένα λυρικό θέμα μέσα από synths και υπολογιστές που βρίσκονται σε έναν καθεδρικό ναό.



Mondkopf - La Dame En Bleu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XF81ZYWcGg



Mondkopf - Valse Dans L\'Ombre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTTTkoJOiUY


Mondkopf - Ave Maria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eycd0qWMkEg

----------


## PETRAN

Πολύ καλά κομμάτια Curtains! Αγαπημένα επίσης!

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guns+n+roses+welcome+to+the+j ungle&amp;aq=0


welcome to the jungle guns \'n\' roses

βασικά από τους roses μου αρέσει ο Αxel πολυ

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nirvana+come+as+you+are&amp;a q=1




nirvana

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikBg4BDgsso

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMBSaI1Xhc

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IdpYJcaZCo

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsntN_iTLnc&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8jmLec_wEc&amp;feature=related

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PnNrtUTwa4 only you- portishead

----------


## iberis

The Echelon Effect - Defying Gravity To Reach You 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSXo7...yer_embedded#!

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-512dEBhhKQ

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHCkUKgDk88

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDhYWF0jWCE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHCkUKgDk88



e den to pistevw!to idio kommati valame tin idia wra

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Out4wtHLFBE

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHCkUKgDk88
> 
> 
> ...



και αληθεια σου λέω σκέφτηκα να σου το αφιερώσω...
αλλά λέω μετά άσε...
μη λέει η κοπέλα με πρήξατε...

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και εγω εκεινη την ωρα σκεφτομουνα να το βαλω και το ειδα τι γινεται λεω ρε παιδι μου?διαδικτυακη επικοινωνια??χαχα

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Έλιωσα στο γέλιο!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJ19qh4g2-o

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMwu_gXK7Q


 :Cool:

----------


## krino

το απιστευτοτιτατο κομματι!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5TNFcZSTP8

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια,
> εχω να το ακουσω ισως και 10 χρονια....
> 
> απο τα πολυ περιεργα τραγουδια,
> λιγο ρομαντικα, λιγο σπαραξικαρδια..... λιγο οτι πρεπει για να το ακουω απο το κρεβατι....
> λιγο για να μου κανει παρεα να με παρει ο υπνος....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR8OFT6Tifs
> ...



ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ κομματι οπως λες! αλλα τι γλωσσα ειναι κ τι λενε οι στιχοι ?

----------


## krino

τωρα το τι λενε οι στιχοι, ειναι δυσκολο....
ο τυπος ειναι βοσνιος και παραδοσιακος.

Οποτε το ακουω ειναι σαν να πεταω....

----------


## Capricorn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngJVhcu8Ys

----------


## Capricorn

το αφιερωνω σεμενα που μαγγιζει τοσο βαθια ο καθες στιχος του οποτε κ αν το ακουω....
κ σε ολους οσους το ακουνε κ νιωθουν ενα μικρο σκιρτημα στην καρδια ...

----------


## chr1986

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EijA1ZY0lhQ&amp;feature=related

λατρεμένο τραγούδι..

----------


## Capricorn

οντως :Smile: 
απλα φανταστικο...

----------


## krino

και κατι για να ισιωσουμε ναουμ....


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5i-icj9AYw&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Crazy ρε είμαι crazy και μου το αφιερώνω!  :Big Grin: DDD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd2B6SjMh_w

----------


## FreakOut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJwo2Owq-7U 
nora naughty - no one (trip hop)

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGdGFtwCNBE

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f87siGRmwYc

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGKRxiffhSg

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7cHPy04s8

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7cHPy04s8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF2l_rWdvDs

Lol Olgaki εγώ προτιμώ αυτό :P

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR03WCEEvSs

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9aJQMBdHOc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Αυτό το χα ακούσει στο ράδιο... πολύ γλυκό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp2IbX8bemY

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1JARuXvyRU&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK74OyjBBbg

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxExvV9vpPk&amp;feature=related

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpoFRAAHBRE

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A4DLAGW3a0&amp;feature=related

----------


## Χάιντι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG_XYQZikWc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

SmiLe Like You Mean It

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9uyb35McKM

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG_XYQZikWc&amp;feature=related


Καλό! Το προηγούμενο είχε γέλιο!  :Smile:

----------


## krino

[flash=640x385]http://www.youtube.com/v/urG_CcQXQgc&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1&amp;[/flash]



οκ boys &amp; girls, 
lesbians, homo, and trans, and everybody......

lets go have a nice time all together!
Life is sooooooooo shortttttttt

----------


## whitecandle

Αμάν ρε κρίνο, μένουμε με γονείς, προειδοποίησε!  :Smile:  Το ξέρω αυτό το κομμάτι. Πως το έκανες να φαίνεται έτσι το youtube?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> Πως το έκανες να φαίνεται έτσι το youtube?



μαγικο,
για παρτη σου.
Τι ηθελες και αφιερωση δηλαδη?

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαγικο,
> για παρτη σου.
> Τι ηθελες και αφιερωση δηλαδη?


Δεν κατάλαβα;;
Αφού είναι για πάρτη μου δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι αφιέρωση; :P Αλλά δεν θέλω τέτοιες αισχρές αφιερώσεις λολ thanks

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> μαγικο,
> για παρτη σου.
> Τι ηθελες και αφιερωση δηλαδη?
> ...



οτι εχει προνοησει η φυση δεν ειναι αισχρο,
τεσπα εσυ μην το ακους.

:P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οτι εχει προνοησει η φυση δεν ειναι αισχρο,
> τεσπα εσυ μην το ακους.
> 
> :P


Καλά αυτό θα κάνω  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6PFRea9Ihg

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhKHAopx7D0

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_gRRNfljk0

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVL-zZnD3VU

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGK_61omGYs&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUlr_E1Xy2I

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUlr_E1Xy2I



καλα τετοια ακους εσυ?

:P

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EWGV2dv9KE

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp2IbX8bemY

----------


## curtains

Morrissey - Life Is A Pigsty 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1V27pzCcqw

----------


## biskotaki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egiYjG0tnPk&amp;feature=player_embedded 

super κομματάκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kppbJGo683w&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arktos_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUlr_E1Xy2I
> 
> 
> ...


και τέτοια...

----------


## biskotaki

> _Originally posted by krino_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kppbJGo683w&amp;feature=related



...πολύ ωραίο!!! φανταστικό video clip  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Pain is so Close To Pleasure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNhpyunhx-c

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by biskotaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kppbJGo683w&amp;feature=related
> 
> 
> ...



οντως.....

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Woj6gIxOfQo&amp;feature=related

Προκειται και για μια απο τις αγαπημενες μου ταινιες -
Betty blue

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U_hkVLPftY

----------


## dora-agxos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlwuTYBWbcE

----------


## curtains

Nick Cave - The carny 
σε μια θεατρικη, υπεροχη live εκτελεση

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqfS7NdcwdM

----------


## curtains

Klaus Nomi - The Cold Song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7WehY5vTl4

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJgd4MsL_RE

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XucegAHZojc

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBgsMNqzq_0

----------


## soft

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VedQP_j4JoU

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dJAnlG7nLc

----------


## curtains

Η λιποταξια της χιονατης
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVj2k1R6UnE

----------


## curtains

Κι αυτο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHtYrkpSdTI&amp;feature=related

----------


## soft

ομορφα curtains
κατι απο μενα χωρις λογια
αλλα εξισου ομορφο 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2j-frfK-yg

----------


## curtains

Σου αρεσει ο Bach?

----------


## soft

αρκετα εργα του ,ναι γιατι??
Αγαπημενος motzart kai απο ρομαντικους ο Puccini

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν κοιμαστε?

----------


## curtains

Γιατι ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου κλασικος συνθετης.
Αγαπημενο ολων αυτο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPAiH9XhTHc

----------


## curtains

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν κοιμαστε?


Υπνοβατουμε :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εγω παιδευομαι πολυ..
ξημερωνει ε?

----------


## curtains

Σιγα σιγα...
Ειναι ομορφο το ξημερωμα με Bach.
Δοκιμασε το κι εσυ  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

αντε να το ακουσω μηπως και κλεισω ματι:P

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> δεν κοιμαστε?
> 
> 
> Υπνοβατουμε :P


αν θελετε να συνεχισουμε την υπνοβασια ,να παμε αλλου σε αλλου ,μηπως να καναμε καινουριο θεμα ρωταω εγω τωρα???

----------


## Ακροβατης

sssssssssssssssss soft akoume mousiki mi diakopteis:P
iremaaa...........

----------


## curtains

Πολυ αστειοι ειστε  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Πως σου φαινεται ολγα?
Χμμ δεν ξερω.. και τι θεμα θα ηταν αυτο? Περι Υπνοβασιας?
Ανοιξτε κι ακολουθω. Ειμαι καινουρια και αρκετα κουρασμενη για να ψαξω τωρα τετοια πραγματα.

----------


## curtains

Ακουστε οπωσδηποτε κι αυτο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yuR8efotI&amp;translated=1

----------


## Ακροβατης

poli wraio to kommati
ante ksanapaw na kanw mia prospathiea ipnou
kalinixtaaaaaaaaaaaa(psithiristaaaaaaaa)

----------


## curtains

Καληνυχτα σας  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## curtains

Απο κλασικη τι αλλο σου αρεσει soft?

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> sssssssssssssssss soft akoume mousiki mi diakopteis:P
> iremaaa...........


θα μας την πεσουν σου λεω!!
και by the way μου πηρες κατι να φαωω!!
και απαντησε μου στο αλλο θεμα,μολλις τελειωσεις την ακροαση

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by curtains_
> Απο κλασικη τι αλλο σου αρεσει soft?


παμε το θεμα τι σκεφτεστε,να σου πω αν και εγραψα ποιο πανω  :Smile:

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1l1VGhFFYs

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaG4k13R3uc

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2ktUNSkHUc


 :Wink:

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w89r74jAG30

----------


## krino

αναδρομη στο παρελθον,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ornSp9O80-Q

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLy3_zOMqyo


παρταααααααα

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV9KGocNVjw&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

εδω κλεινουν ολα


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDigtrsXZBg

----------


## streidi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReewMKgq5F4

Κι ύστερα σκέφτομαι το δρόμο...
Ίσως να σε ξαναδώ
άλλη μέρα

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfRCK6K4QpE

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9URkTnc0cI&amp;feature=related

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Πωπω ούτε την ίδια στιγμή να κάναμε το κλικ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

θα το εβαζες?:P

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Ποιο να έβαζα , πού?

----------


## Ακροβατης

το τραγουδι στο θεμα:d

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Όχι καλέ δεν εννοώ αυτό.... ότι βάλαμε τραγούδι σχεδόν την ίδια στιγμή όχι ότι θα έβαζα το ίδιο τραγούδι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

axaxaxaxa etsi opws to pes nomizw oti tha evazes to sigkekrimeno tragoudi:P
pareksigisi
ntropi mou:P

----------


## Zhenia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRYrKulDBmo

----------


## krino

[flash=480x385]http://www.youtube.com/v/VRYrKulDBmo&amp;hl=el_GR&amp;fs=1&amp;[/flash]

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PElNzgbZtNU

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Zhenia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




μην με αντιγραφεις,
δεν πετυχαινει ποτε.

----------


## dora-agxos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeWIMYVKbLE

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-fJ9ROrW08


Here is the music thread :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Πάμε....  :Smile:   :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLr5YgUlQpc&amp;feature=related

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwmXSqOsXGo

Bright Eyes - Lime Tree Lyrics

I keep floating down the river but the ocean never comes
And since the operation, I heard you\'re breathing just for one
Now everything\'s imaginary, \'specially what you love
You left another message, said it\'s done, it\'s done

When I hear beautiful music, it\'s always from another time
Old friends I never visit, well, I remember what they\'re like
Standing on a doorstep full of nervous butterflies
Waiting to be asked to come inside, just come inside

But I keep going out
And I can\'t sleep next to a stranger when I\'m coming down
It\'s 8 a.m., my heart\'s beating too loud, too loud
Don\'t be so amazing or I\'ll miss you too much
I felt something that I had never touched

Everything gets smaller, now the further that I go
Towards the mouth and the reunion of the known and the unknown
Consider yourself lucky if you think of it as home
You can move mountains with your misery if you don\'t
Well, if you don\'t

It comes to me in fragments, even those still split in two
Under the leaves of that old lime tree, I stood examining the fruit
Some were ripe and some were rotten, I felt nauseous with the truth
There will never be a time more opportune

So I just won\'t be late
The window closes, shock rolls over in a tidal wave
And all the color drains out of the frame
So pleased with a daydream that now living is no good
I took off my shoes and walked into the woods
I felt lost and found with every step I took

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qapDnDDHNfs&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=59B 131E9737B5F3B&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=34

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qapDnDDHNfs&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=59B 131E9737B5F3B&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1& amp;index=34



όλα να τα ακούσουμε ?

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBRK0p_QCzQ

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLpVLfafH1o

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT1KRZOK4VE

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufp0RANigro&amp;a=cfvwj5vQnZ8&amp;playnext _from=ML

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKdUQD4EBAQ

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyByGz09nM0

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5WvUo8dSD4

----------


## dim2345

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uaab6DGOgO0&amp;feature=related

----------


## dim2345

Κι αυτο απο Bryan Ferry
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj7fZvovEMY

----------


## dim2345

Εξαιρετικο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOAq6pPZWcE

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeKTyO3hmhA

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCdOVThsWEg&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-55ZYpTwu1g&amp;feature=player_embedded#!

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvqjYxeTODY

----------


## whitecandle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSgNM9yNjo

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4

----------


## krino

και μια αφιερωση,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XILu8SnrOi4&amp;feature=related

Κανείς δε θα μπορέσει να σε πειράξει
άγγελος φύλακας θα βάζει τάξη
άγγελος θα \'μαι εγώ για σένα
άνοιξε τα φτερά σου πάνω από μένα

Μόνη ξανά δε θα σ\' αφήσω
να μη μ\' αφήσεις μόνο ποτέ
τίποτα πια στην τύχη, τίποτα
μόνη ξανά δε θα σ\' αφήσω
να μη μ\' αφήσεις μόνο ποτέ

----------


## PETRAN

Ένα ταξιδιάρικο μελωδικό progressive house κομμάτι για νυχτερινές εξορμήσεις της φαντασίας και του σώματος (έστω στην καρέκλα μας!)



Glenn Morrison- Another Suggestion


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNN_7XQOgbM

----------


## krino

επειδη εχω να κανω ενα ταξιδι,
θα το κανω με αρχη το αγαπημενο μου κομματι,
εκεινο που δακρυζω στο ακουσμα του,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idud4c5PHi8

και αυτο γιατι θα το αφιερωσω....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARxNbklxGmc&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUX8-AistXQ

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTdsTiHd7NY

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q51IyZgxxLY&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayI6ohzdi1w&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyByGz09nM0

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

Δύο special κομμάτια από τους Blue Oyster Cult.


Flaming Telepaths
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBQZH-9AC9s

Astronomy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xXEtO3bEe0

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khd3tIuqhIo

----------


## iberis

The Ascent of Everest - Return to Us 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl9l1IRaQ9s

----------


## krino

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uhfUHz-omw&amp;feature=related

----------


## whitecandle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqGjer6TW_8
Ναι, είμαι σκυλού το παραδέχομαι. Αλλά βγάζουν πολύ νόημα ρε παιδί μου αυτά τα τραγούδια και έχουν και τέλεια μουσική love (L) love (L)

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y0Q2RWNLdc&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92Rl0re5Mu4

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuV6UunU32A

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcP0XwsD8

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJXHlotVnxg

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1VczvVrD_I&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mPKC6UDiks&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=4ABB03E33FDA 501F&amp;playnext_from=PL&amp;playnext=1&amp;index =27

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eogbOtBTujc

----------


## fevgatos67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i98MYSuky-Y

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwGkv7cuM1k

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aepBpZ3kXek

Funny how secrets travel
I\'d start to believe if I were to bleed
Thin skies, the man chains his hands held high
Cruise me blond
Cruise me babe
I\'m deranged

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYjf1Cx-6Tc

----------


## whitecandle

Αν και δεν μ\'αρέσουν οι στίχοι, ωστόσο έχει ωραία μουσική. Αν θα σε χάσω θα μιλήσω, θα μιλήσω  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K9knFXskTQ

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyBS6_SbjxE

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU3N3kNmMvc

----------


## curtains

Κι αυτο το αριστουργημα απο τον Matt Elliott

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y6hwrfPehs

----------


## PETRAN

Φοβερή μουσική curtains, ο matt elliott είναι καταπληκτικός

----------


## curtains

Χαιρομαι Petran, μου αρεσει ιδιαιτερα ο Elliott

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puq-DI4XQeA

----------


## curtains

Κι αυτο απο τον ιδιο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2aPZDtqieg&amp;feature=fvw

----------


## curtains

10,000 days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itV9E3YepbY&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

Πηρα φορα παλι. Κι αυτο απο Tool - No quarter διασκευη απο Led Zeppelin. Μου αρεσει στο συνολο, αλλα το σημειο απο 4:00-6:00 μπορω να πω πως με ανατριχιαζει :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdQGSykj6vo

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9u9mZz-o-g

----------


## arktos

Delirium - Silence (Niels Van Gogh vs Thomas Gold Remix) 


Give me release
Witness me
I am outside
Give me peace
Heaven holds a sense of wonder
And I wanted to believe that I\'d get caught up when the rage in me subsides
Passion choke the flower
Until she cries no more
Possessing all the beauty
Hungry still for more
Heaven holds a sense of wonder
And I wanted to believe that I\'d get caught up when the rage in me subsides
In this white wave I am sinking in this silence
In this white wave in this silence I believe
I can\'t help this longing
Comfort me
I can\'t hold it all in
If you won\'t let me
Heaven holds a sense of wonder
And I wanted to believe that I\'d get caught up when the rage in me subsides
In this white wave
I am sinking
In this silence
In this white wave
In this silence I believe
I have seen you in this white wave you are silent
You are breathing in this white wave
I am free

----------


## pelariry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlg54QGX3F0

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htm8Gb5gNQA

----------


## Sofia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iu1di0M0jc

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iu1di0M0jc


 

Wow, πολύ καλό κομμάτι. Μπράβο ελλάδα...

----------


## alexandros3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8CDERzun4k&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDbpgjLqGGM&amp;feature=related

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjAoBKagWQA&amp;feature=related

Απο τα αγαπημενα της Bjork

----------


## curtains

Firefly - Alpha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InP3A-jMoNM&amp;feature=related

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tliPtoIwFzM

----------


## PETRAN

Μια νυχτερινή απόδραση από τα φώτα της πόλης για κάπου πολύ μακριά. Ένα αυτοκίνητο που όλο απομακρύνεται προς κάποια νυχτερινή ουτοπία. Από τον πολυ-αγαπημένο μου boy is fiction ξανά




Boy Is Fiction - As Far From Here As Possible


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30Z79byLXU

----------


## alexandros3

Ο καθένας ξεφεύγει με τον δικό του τρόπο  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Ο καθένας ξεφεύγει με τον δικό του τρόπο 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-hEyVQDRA



Σταμάτησα να \"ξεφεύγω\" έτσι από το γυμνάσιο λολ

----------


## alexandros3

xaxa καλό  :Smile:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFw7dElyQYU

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> xaxa καλό  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFw7dElyQYU




Metallica και yo ma bitches όχι έτσι ρε φίλε! Δηλαδή σεβάσου το γούστο σου!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## alexandros3

Τα έχω πάρει

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Τα έχω πάρει



Ωχ, γιατί ρε boy τι έγινε? Να σου βάλω κάτι να χαλαρώσεις που άκουγα επίσης στο γυμνάσιο?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKy2Va7Ds0

----------


## alexandros3

αααχ  :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

Αστείο είναι  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Εμ τι είναι χαχαχα

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCIp7eo4MvY

funny :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

_Εμ τι είναι χαχαχα 


Η φωνή ήταν αστεία, το intro αρκετά καλό  :Big Grin: 

Όταν έχει εικόνα γίνεται λιγάκι πιο ενδιαφέρον  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLJ8lxv97Fo

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhvmLMi3kAE&amp;feature=related

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhvmLMi3kAE&amp;feature=related


Ωραία ταινία την έχω δει. Αν και δεν μου άρεσε το τέλος γιατί έδειχνε την κακιά και την καλή.

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDQ23NS-ABA

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb0vsaHEA6U

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OcazzmJlXk

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttEAZHHF3Iw

----------


## iberis

Ωραία η μουσική που ποστάρεις άρκτος αλλά.....είναι ώρα για ύπνο!

Fur - Lackadaisical 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE_f3Er28oo 


 :Smile:

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZrWuw3ZAXI

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> Ωραία η μουσική που ποστάρεις άρκτος αλλά.....είναι ώρα για ύπνο!
> 
> Fur - Lackadaisical 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE_f3Er28oo



είναι που εγώ ξύπνησα πριν 2-3 ώρες... :Smile:

----------


## alexandros3

kai go prepei na koimi8ooooo!
lala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhnK5zXOwL8

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> kai go prepei na koimi8ooooo!
> lala
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhnK5zXOwL8


κι εγώ θα ξανακοιμηθώ...
boo!

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84urt2OCeC4

----------


## arktos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gibG6gvi8Rk

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eojxssdyNVg

----------


## curtains

Placebo and David Bowie - Without You I\'m Nothing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GqnDROi6l4

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Λίγο χαλαρωτικό αλλά groovy και ατμοσφαιρικό deep/tech-house για μια φθινοπωρινή-καλοκαιρινή μέρα. Στο another way οι swayzak παρουσιάζουν μια σχεδόν κινηματογραφική goth-house (!) δημιουργία με ανδρικά φωνητικά και στοιχειωμένη ατμόσφαιρα ενώ στο then there\'s her οι cool house/breakbeat ρυθμοί μπλέκονται με ένα θεατρικό μονόλογο και ένα χορευτικό \"βαρύ, αργό και μερακλίδικο\" dub μπάσο και εφφέ κάτι που θα έκανε τον king tubby περήφανο.


Swayzak - Another Way


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdWrDeVa9bU




Swayzak - Then There\'s Her


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6BIpbLhNxc

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Λίγο χαλαρωτικό αλλά groovy και ατμοσφαιρικό deep/tech-house για μια φθινοπωρινή-καλοκαιρινή μέρα. Στο another way οι swayzak παρουσιάζουν μια σχεδόν κινηματογραφική goth-house (!) δημιουργία με ανδρικά φωνητικά και στοιχειωμένη ατμόσφαιρα ενώ στο then there\'s her οι cool house/breakbeat ρυθμοί μπλέκονται με ένα θεατρικό μονόλογο και ένα χορευτικό \"βαρύ, αργό και μερακλίδικο\" dub μπάσο και εφφέ κάτι που θα έκανε τον king tubby περήφανο.
> 
> 
> Swayzak - Another Way
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdWrDeVa9bU
> 
> ...



εγώ όλους αυτούς γιατί δεν τους ξέρω;

----------


## krino

για αυτο στα βαζει βρε χαζη για να τα μαθεις,

ειναι να στο πω αλλιως,
ιντερνετικη κανταδα.....

----------


## Χάιντι

Εγώ σας βάζω αυτό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00_uXbDkZTM

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by krino_
> για αυτο στα βαζει βρε χαζη για να τα μαθεις,
> 
> ειναι να στο πω αλλιως,
> ιντερνετικη κανταδα.....


βρε εσύ΄κρίνο τους ξέρεις; τόσο άσχετη είμαι  :Frown:

----------


## krino

δεν ξερω θα τα ακουσω απο το σπιτι να σου πω.
Αν και δεν εμπιστευομαι πολυ τα γουστα του πετραν.....
εχει αγρια γουστα αν με εννοεις.....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by janet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Λίγο χαλαρωτικό αλλά groovy και ατμοσφαιρικό deep/tech-house για μια φθινοπωρινή-καλοκαιρινή μέρα. Στο another way οι swayzak παρουσιάζουν μια σχεδόν κινηματογραφική goth-house (!) δημιουργία με ανδρικά φωνητικά και στοιχειωμένη ατμόσφαιρα ενώ στο then there\'s her οι cool house/breakbeat ρυθμοί μπλέκονται με ένα θεατρικό μονόλογο και ένα χορευτικό \"βαρύ, αργό και μερακλίδικο\" dub μπάσο και εφφέ κάτι που θα έκανε τον king tubby περήφανο.
> 
> 
> ...




Χμ ίσως γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με αυτή την μουσική, αυτό είναι μια πιθανή εξήγηση


ακούστε και τον άρχοντα της dub (ένα είδος μουσικής της δεκαετίας του 60 και 70 που φτιάχνονταν κυρίως μέσα από τα \"μέσα παραγωγής\"-το στουντιο κλπ.- και όχι με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο. Συγγένευε με την reggae και επηρέασε την σύγχρονη μουσική) τον king tubby!


King Tubby - Flag Dub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvYSYOKFCbk


King Tubby- Badness Dub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xJ9fggYhvY



\'Αντε \"γεια μας\"!!!!

----------


## curtains

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi7jdqF_3Wg

----------


## curtains

Μου αρεσει πολυ κι αυτο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXcLL4Dptsw&amp;feature=related

----------


## fevgatos67

http://www.youtube.com/v/ZL141v1Ym4c&amp;hl
http://www.youtube.com/v/ZL141v1Ym4c&amp;hl
http://www.youtube.com/v/ZL141v1Ym4c&amp;hl

----------


## alexandros3

to agapimeno moy apo to origin of symmetry

my plug in baby crucifies my enemies  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o6Ga3Nad3s&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

Κι ένα μικρό τραγικό παραλειπόμενο για τους muse, ο πατέρας ενός εκ του συγκροτήματος πέθανε κατά τη διάρκεια συναυλίας τους (καρδιακή προσβολή μάλλον, αν θυμάμαι καλά)

----------


## alexandros3

Kai to all time favorite apo muse  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9xadD2h48&amp;feature=related

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Kai to all time favorite apo muse 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ9xadD2h48&amp;feature=related



nice!Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό (το έχω ξαναποστάρει)

Muse - Uno 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPA58xJI24


Κι ένα από το τελευταίο τους album

Muse - Undisclosed desires
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWTuKd2lTo4

----------


## fevgatos67

http://www.youtube.com/v/9P1DT7ySIa0&amp;hl

Αφιερωμένο στην

----------


## alexandros3

χμμ μάλλον θα προτιμήσω τα παλιά των muse, περισσότερη exasperation  :Smile:  αν και τα νέα ωραία ακούγονται.
μιλώντας για παλιά....

παλιααααααα  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaKa-5wiyyc

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> χμμ μάλλον θα προτιμήσω τα παλιά των muse, περισσότερη exasperation  αν και τα νέα ωραία ακούγονται.
> μιλώντας για παλιά....
> 
> παλιααααααα 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaKa-5wiyyc



Σιγά το παλια, 80s, είναι. Κάποιοι ακούνε 70s, 60s και 50s! Κάποιοι ακούνε και κλασική μουσική μπαρόκ του 18ου αιώνα. :P


Ωραίοι οι siouxsie &amp; the banshees btw, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι πειραματικοί και σκοτεινοί post-punk/new-wave/dark-wave μουσικοί των 80s, όπως οι πρώιμοι the cure, joy division, the sound, bauhaus, sisters of mercy, the chameleons, sad lovers &amp; giants, cocteau twins, dead can dance και οι...


φοβεροί the durutti column. To καλύτερο \"art-rock\" μυστικό των 80s και ένα από τα συγκροτήματα που είχαν τεράστια επιρροή στην σύγχρονη μουσική. Λεπτοί απόηχοι νοσταλγικών κιθάρων με delay ακούγονται σαν κάποιο είδος απόκοσμης μελαγχολικής άρπας μέσα στην νύχτα. Μαζί με την σχεδόν ψιθυριστή ποίηση του τραγουδιστή καθώς και τα μινιμαλιστικά drums και τα περίεργα εφφέ δημιουργούν ένα περίεργο αλλά πανέμορφο (κατά την άποψη μου) ηχοτόπιο. Δεν θα σου αρέσουν γιατί είσαι μικρός :P αλλά για ρίξτε μια ματιά (η μάλλον μια αυτιά?)



The Durutti Column - The Missing Boy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHT0pKMkokU



The Durutti Column - Never Know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2GFGsFdURU

----------


## PETRAN

Και άλλο ένα καταπληκτικό αλλά άγνωστο post-punk/new-wave συγκρότημα των 80s. To independence day είναι κλασικό και δυναμικό 80s new-wave hit, το after the rain είναι αργή και αιθέρια post-punk μπαλάντα πριν δόσει την θέση της στο πιο δυναμικό αλλά πάντα συναισθηματικό με τον μοναδικό 80s new-wave τρόπο \"what else\"? 


Comsat Angels - Independence Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXw7a3FdBL4


Comsat Angels - After The Rain/What Else?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ5YRYUZC94

----------


## PETRAN

Και λίγο πιο μεταγενέστερο post-punk/goth-rock από τα 90s (?). Μην τα βλέπετε έτσι τα παιδιά στην photo, είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητοι όπως ακούτε! Γλυκό, ατμοσφαιρικό και δυναμικό ταυτόχρονα goth-rock, με πολύ μελωδικές κιθαριστικές γραμμές και φωνητικά που παραπέμπουν στους Cure. Από τους vendemmian


Vendemmian - All Is Lost (All Is Gone)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgN4c2GhC5A



Vendemmian- Standing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yp6g-UA5-4

----------


## Ακροβατης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uStM1Zpah8&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

diabasa auto
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&amp;ct=2&amp;artid=4581146

kai mou ir8e sto myalo auto!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXwpbx2y7b8&amp;feature=related

----------


## alexandros3

Κάτσε για να ξελαμπικάρουμε λιγάκι :P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4y2nzXNjP4

----------


## Ακροβατης

αφιερωμενο με λιγη ρομαντικη διαθεση:P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohxiVV8KJI

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> αφιερωμενο με λιγη ρομαντικη διαθεση:P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohxiVV8KJI


Ωραίο τραγουδάκι Ολγάκι, χμμμ σε ποιόν το αφιερώνεις; :P

----------


## Χάιντι

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> αφιερωμενο με λιγη ρομαντικη διαθεση:P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohxiVV8KJI



Καμία αφιέρωση σε μένα;

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> αφιερωμενο με λιγη ρομαντικη διαθεση:P
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohxiVV8KJI
> 
> ...


σε καποιον που μπηκε ξαφνικα στη ζωη μου και την ομορφαινει καθε μερα

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> σε καποιον που μπηκε ξαφνικα στη ζωη μου και την ομορφαινει καθε μερα


Ωωω Ολγάκι αποκαλύψεις! Τστστσ

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> Καμία αφιέρωση σε μένα;


Θα σου αφιέρωνα εγώ γλυκιά μου, αλλά δεν θέλω να λένε ότι βάζω σκυλάδικα στο φόρουμ :P

----------


## Χάιντι

θα μου αφιερώσω λοιπόν το 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scDdiHIP4ag

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lightbluepath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by janet_
> Καμία αφιέρωση σε μένα;
> 
> 
> Θα σου αφιέρωνα εγώ γλυκιά μου, αλλά δεν θέλω να λένε ότι βάζω σκυλάδικα στο φόρουμ :P



ναι μην το κανεις,
λυπησου τα αυτακια μας....

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by janet_
> δηλαδή ποιο θα μου αφιέρωνες;


Λοιπόν, σκέφτηκα ένα από αυτά που έχω στη λίστα μου αν και δεν τρελαίνομαι σαν μουσική, απλά κολλάει σαν στίχο
\"Όσο έχω εσένα\"- Ρόκκος, Ρουβάς :P

----------


## whitecandle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ναι μην το κανεις,
> λυπησου τα αυτακια μας....


Εσύ αμέσως, μη χάσεις.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλλιγραμμο θυληκο με 54 χρονια διαφορα !!!..ο τυπος σου! ;ρρρ... μην φοβασαι την δεσμευση, μολις αρχισουν τα δικά τους αμεσως η δεσμευση γινετε απόλαυση!!... εγω να σου πω ... οι αγγελοι επιτης γης ειναι τα παιδια και τα ζωακια, και ειναι ευλογια να εχεις ενα αγγελουδι στο σπίτι σου να δινεις και να παιρνεις αγαπη και τρυφερότητα, χωρις ανταλλαγματα!

----------


## Macgyver

Mωρε ειναι καλη παρεα , δεν λεω , αλλα ανταλλασεις την ανεξαρτησια σου , παντα ειχα ενα θεμα με την ανεξαρτησια μου , ακομα και στις σχεσεις , αμα δεν μου αφηνε χωρο η κοπελα , δεν αντεχα , εγω παντα δινω χωρο στην αλλη , αλλιως πνιγομαι .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## orestiss



----------


## Panos35

> Συμφωνω! παρε εναν γατουλη απ'τον δρομο.Θα δωσεις στο γατουλη μια ομορφη ζωη και αυτο θα σε αγαπαει οσο τιποτα αλλο!



προσωπικά προτιμώ τα σκυλάκια  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## kutchunie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjF57zEbxpI

----------


## boo



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## Remedy



----------


## boo



----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## Delmem080319a

:Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

I've loved, I've laughed and cried,
I've had my fill, my share of losing...
For what is a man? What has he got?
If not himself then he has not!
To say the things he truly feels
and not the words of one who kneels...
The record shows,
I took the blows
and did it my way...

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Delmem080319a

Goodbye Babylon

----------


## Constantly curious

Addiction

----------


## boo



----------


## Gallowdance

Sweet dreams  :Smile:

----------


## σακης



----------


## orestiss

gela pouli mou gela!!!! xronia polla se olous!

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## Gallowdance

*How can anyone know me when I don't even know myself?*

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης

Παει μερακλωσαμε 6 η ωρα το πρωι...

----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Αφιερωνω αυτο το τραγουδι σε ολους εμας εδω που κυλανε στο αιμα μας τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, ηρεμηστικα, αντιψυχωσικα κτλ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ενα sexy τραγουδι και sexy video clip για τους αντρες του φορουμ!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Και ενα ακομα με δυο Ρωσιδες καλλονες!

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## favvel



----------


## favvel



----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Constantly curious

"Kill what Kills you" or "Destroy what destroys You"

----------


## Constantly curious

<3 <3 <3

----------


## Κύκνος

Πες μου τι θα κάνω τώρα
που παίρνω και ποτέ δεν απαντάς;
Είπανε πως είμαι κολλημένη,
πως τζάμπα περιμένω να φανείς
και τους είπα είμαι ερωτευμένη
μ' εσένα που δεν μου τηλεφωνείς...
Πες μου τι θα κάνεις τώρα,
κανόνισε απόψε να φανείς...

----------


## orestiss



----------


## Gallowdance

πάνκηκες καληνύχτες.

----------


## favvel

το έκλεψα από το fb που το'χε ανεβάσει κάποιος..

----------


## Old Boy



----------


## Constantly curious

Και δωσε πονο, λεμε....

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious

Το αγαπωωωωωωωω

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

If I die young, bury me in satin
Lay me down on a bed of roses
Sink me in a river at dawn
Send me away with the words of a love song

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## κύριος



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Rest in peace David bowie! thanks for all the good music! 8/1/1947-10/1/2016 καλο ταξιδι!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Rest in peace David bowie! thanks for all the good music! 8/1/1947-10/1/2016 καλο ταξιδι!


ωραιος!!!... ..

----------


## Gallowdance

ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!! ^^^^

Ας αλλάξουμε mood όμως.  :Frown:

----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο στο οργισμενο νιατο , την gallow !! το χορευαμε στα 20s , εξαλλοι........!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## Macgyver

Ισως το καλυτερο κομματι του ............70s ......

----------


## Gallowdance

YEEEEEAAAAAHHHH !!!!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Mac !!!!!!  :Smile: )))

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ισως το καλυτερο κομματι του ............70s ......


λατρεμένο, το άκουγα δυο μέρες ......... πριν πεθάνει !!! :\

(πάλι καλά που δεν άκουσα και Motorhead και δεν είδα Harry Potter, θα πίστευα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα.......!!!)

----------


## Macgyver

Ε , ναι , αν εβλεπες Χαρυ Ποττερ , οντως κατι δεν θα πηγαινε καλα !! αν εβλεπες ομως dirty harry , ειναι σημαδι οτι ολα πανε καλα !!

----------


## Gallowdance

Πέθανε ο Alan Rickman... :Frown:  Δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει ποτέ το Dirty Harry, τί παίζει;

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## Macgyver

> . Δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει ποτέ το Dirty Harry, τί παίζει;



ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ DIRTY HARRY ? εναι πασιγνωστος για τις θεραπειες του με ενα .44 magnum ..................clean head-off......

----------


## Macgyver

Mαλλον το καλυτερο του.........................

----------


## Gallowdance

Απαπαπα, 44 magnum λέει...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

> Απαπαπα, 44 magnum λέει...


Ενταξει , εχω μια συλλογη απο οπλα , οχι για χρηση , ελπιζω..............

----------


## Gallowdance

> Mαλλον το καλυτερο του.........................


Απόψε έχει αφιέρωμα στον θεό.... 




Μάλλον ο αγαπημένος μου δίσκος... Πέρυσι τον άκουσα πολλές φορές..!!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ενταξει , εχω μια συλλογη απο οπλα , οχι για χρηση , ελπιζω..............


Σε προηγούμενο thread, ποιόν ρώτησες που μένει;;; :P

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε προηγούμενο thread, ποιόν ρώτησες που μένει;;; :P



Την fleur..........

----------


## Gallowdance

Εντάξει τότε, αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω. Έλα, αστειεύομαι για τα όπλα....:P

----------


## Macgyver

> Εντάξει τότε, αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω. Έλα, αστειεύομαι για τα όπλα....:P




Aστειευεσαι για τα οπλα ? αμα μπει κανεις εδω , μενω σε ακριβουτσικη συνοικια , δεν θα το διασκεδασει μαλλον ...............οσο εγω.........

----------


## Gallowdance

Θα ανάψουν τα αίματα!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα ανάψουν τα αίματα!!!!



Τετοιους καιρους , εσο ετοιμος παντα , ακομη και στ αυτοκινητο , στο σπιτι , στο γραφειο , στην εκδρομη , στο σουβλατζιδικο , στην εκκλησια , στο λουνα παρκ , στον χασαπη , στο σουπερμαρκετ , στην τουαλεττα , στη θαλασσα , ξεχασα τιποτα ?

----------


## Macgyver

Τρια πραματα δεν εισαι ποτε αρκετα , αρκετα πλουσιος , αδυνατος , οπλισμενος..............

----------


## giorgos panou

> Τρια πραματα δεν εισαι ποτε αρκετα , αρκετα πλουσιος , αδυνατος , οπλισμενος..............


κι αρκετα φαγομενος!! αχαχα

----------


## Gallowdance

Εν όψει του αποψινού ? αφιερώματος !!

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ ' παω ' τους stranglers και το κομματι τους , everybody loves when youre dead , ποση αληθεια εχι μεσα του ...........ε , γκαλλοου ? ειναι κι ωραιο κομματι , λατρευω stranglers .............................................

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ηταν φοβερος ο David bowie.Εφυγε νωρις απο καρκινο στο συκωτι.Παλεψε 18 μηνες με αυτο.Κριμα που μας αφησε ενα τετοιο ταλεντο.Τωρα θα τραγουδαει στους αγγελους.Rest in peace David bowie.

----------


## Gallowdance

> Πολυ ' παω ' τους stranglers και το κομματι τους , everybody loves when youre dead , ποση αληθεια εχι μεσα του ...........ε , γκαλλοου ? ειναι κι ωραιο κομματι , λατρευω stranglers .............................................






Αυτό μου αρέσει πολύ... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ακούσει πολλά από τα δικά τους! 

Bullet, πολύ λυπηρό... Ήταν γεμάτος ζωή, ενέργεια και ανεξάντλητο ταλέντο αυτός ο άνθρωπος! <3

----------


## σακης



----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτό μου αρέσει πολύ... Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ακούσει πολλά από τα δικά τους! 
> ς! <3


Μπορει ναναικαι το καλυτερο τους , κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ ο κομματι ......................

----------


## Gallowdance

Από το αγαπημένο μου album ever!!! <3

----------


## Macgyver

Gallow , αυτο πρεπει να σαρεσει .........................λαιτ ροκ ..........................δικο σου ..................believe..................

----------


## Gallowdance

> Gallow , αυτο πρεπει να σαρεσει .........................λαιτ ροκ ..........................δικο σου ..................believe..................


Savatage άκουγα πολύ το 2010-11, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κομμάτι!!!! Εξαίρετη επιλογή!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gallowdance

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Macgyver

Gallow , καλο και το δικο σου των savatage , ψοφας για ροκ, ε ? !!

----------


## kutchunie

Δεν ξέρω αν σας ξενέρωσα, αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ

----------


## Gallowdance

Που να έβλεπες πριν κάναν χρόνο περίπου - και πιο παλιά!!
Και τώρα μου αρέσει, αλλά χάνω λίγο τη διάθεσή μου όταν ακούω μουσική.

----------


## Macgyver

> Που να έβλεπες πριν κάναν χρόνο περίπου - και πιο παλιά!!
> Και τώρα μου αρέσει, αλλά χάνω λίγο τη διάθεσή μου όταν ακούω μουσική.


Πολυ περιεργο , η μουσικη φτιαχνει την διαθεση μου , και αν ειμαι πολυ ακεφος , απλως δεν την επηρρεαζει ...........

----------


## Gallowdance

Συνήθως όταν με υπέρ απασχολεί κάτι με "ρίχνει" τελείως κάτω, το αντικείμενο της ενασχόλησής μου δηλαδή, που χάνω το κέφι μου για τα πάντα.Aν πάλι είμαι απλώς άκεφη ή βαριέμαι είμαι ok όταν ακούω μουσική, απλώς δεν ακούω με την ίδια συχνότητα που άκουγα παλιά.

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## Truemanecig-Judy

σταματήσουν το κάπνισμα, πιστεύετε ότι μπορείτε να το κάνετε.......))))))))))))

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## mpoufos



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver

Ελα , gallow , δικο σου .......................

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger!

----------


## Gallowdance

> Ελα , gallow , δικο σου .......................


Σ' ευχαριστώ !!!!!!!!!!!!! Με γυρνάς κάτι χρόνια πίσω, αχ !!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gallowdance

Macgyver, πάρε κι εσύ ένα...!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gallowdance

Το αγαπημένο μου από VDGG !!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Το αγαπημένο μου από VDGG !!!



Ειπαμε να γυρισουμε μερικα χρονια πισω , αυτους ουτε εγω τους προλαβα , καλοι ειναι , κλασσικη ροκ της εποχης , canned heat , Rory Gallaher , moody blues , αυτα τα προλαβα...........

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Gallowdance

> Ειπαμε να γυρισουμε μερικα χρονια πισω , αυτους ουτε εγω τους προλαβα , καλοι ειναι , κλασσικη ροκ της εποχης , canned heat , Rory Gallaher , moody blues , αυτα τα προλαβα...........






Δεν τους έχω ακούσει συστηματικά παρά σκόρπια τραγούδια τους...

----------


## Gallowdance

Όμορφος δίσκος...!!! 

Δικά σου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Macgyver

Gallow , κατι τετοιο ας πουμε ..................

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## electribe



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## menis_64

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L9fOGg9wO8

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Το αφιερονω σε ολους σας!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το αφιερονω σε ολους σας!


καλοοοο !!!!!

----------


## kutchunie



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## Gallowdance

Ευχαριστούμε Mελινάκι γλυκάκι!!! <3 




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L9fOGg9wO8


Ωραίο...  :Smile:

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## mpoufos



----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

And you really believe that you can bring life to the dead? that body is not dead.It has never lived!

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Macgyver δικο σου! διασκευη απο Marilyn manson

----------


## Macgyver

Θενκς , καλη διασκευη , αλλα προτιμω στα παντα το οριτζιναλ.....................ακομη και στους ανθρωπους .........λατρευω depeche mode !

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Θενκς , καλη διασκευη , αλλα προτιμω στα παντα το οριτζιναλ.....................ακομη και στους ανθρωπους .........λατρευω depeche mode !


Ε! ενταξει οι Depeche mode δεν συγκρινονται! και εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ!

----------


## Macgyver

> Ε! ενταξει οι Depeche mode δεν συγκρινονται! και εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ!



Ωστε σαρεσουν , μπραβο ..........εμενα ειναι μακραν το αγαπημενο μου συγκροτημα , τα τελευταια 32 χρονια .....................δλδ πιο πολυ κι απ την ηλικια σου !!

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## mpoufos



----------


## κύριος



----------


## κύριος



----------


## mpoufos



----------


## kutchunie



----------


## κύριος



----------


## κύριος



----------


## κύριος



----------


## Natalia_sups

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdtoABUDilI

----------


## turtle



----------


## turtle



----------


## σακης

Dwse pono....




O πυραυλος στα νεανικα του χρονια.Σαμπουαν και κοντισιονερ δυο σε ενα.Οπως λεμε με ενα σμπαρο δυο τρυγωνια.

Υ.γ. Πυραυλος ειναι το τιμητικο μου νικνεημ, και βγαινει απο τις πολλες εκτοξευσεις στο ''διαστημα''.

Υ.γ. νο 2... οχι τιποτα αλλο, να τα διαβαζουν και οι ψυχιατροι. να ριχνουν κανα γελακι, γιατι κατα καιρους τους βγαζουμε το λαδι..χαχαχα..

----------


## σακης



----------


## Macgyver

H ιστορια της ζωης μου ...................................

----------


## Gallowdance

Ωραίο άσμα !! Εγώ τελευταία έχω παθιαστεί με τον Smith , πολλά από τα είδωλά μου δεν βρίσκονται εν ζωή. Αχ...  :Frown: 
Τέλος πάντων, ας "ανεβούμε" λιγάκι...  :Stick Out Tongue:  




Δικό σας!!!

----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης

Sleight of hand,
Jump off the end.
Into a clear lake,
No one around.

Just dragonflies,
Flying to the side.
No one gets hurt,
You've done nothing wrong.

Slide your hand,
Jump off the end.
The water's clear and innocent.
The water's clear and innocent.
***

----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## Constantly curious

Ποσο μου έχει λείψει η Χαρά, το όνειρο, η ελπίδα

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## deleted-member09062017

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K1njuftJkc

----------


## Constantly curious

Οταν κατι σε εσενα εχει αλλαξει ...

----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## fenia99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3wlroM2gZ8

----------


## mnimonio is back

https://youtu.be/QGODwqQLYDQ

----------


## Gallowdance



----------


## Constantly curious

Έρωτας, κολλημα, μια ομοφια αυτο το τραγουδι.

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b



----------


## Constantly curious

------------

#@#$ ----------

----------


## Constantly curious

Α ρε κομματαρα

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## Constantly curious

...

----------


## Gallowdance

Numenor, έχουμε ίδιο μουσικό γούστο.....

----------


## Macgyver

Aφιερωμενο σε αυτην που μου τοστειλε ................

----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Constantly curious

!!!!

----------


## zerox

Καρβέλα γράφεις και στο Φόρουμ?

----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Constantly curious

"There'll be no rest for the wicked
There's no song for the choir
There's no hope for the weary
*If you let them win without a fight*"

----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## Constantly curious

Ε μα... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Βιταλη Μεγαλη !!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPvX5GXF8z4

----------


## turtle



----------


## Loading...



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Loading , πολυ καλο κομματι αυτο των Madredeus ............


CC , και τα δυο κομματια , ειναι πολυ καλα ........

----------


## σακης

Αφιερωμενο σε ολες και ολους που ειναι μονοι, μεχρι να βρουν την διδυμη ψυχη, να απογειωθουν, να εκτοξευθουν, να γινουν χιλια κομματια να διαλυθουν, να γινουν ενα με το συμπαν.




Αμην.

----------


## Försvarsadvokat

Αν και δεν το συνηθίζω να ποστάρω τραγούδια αυτό κάτι μου έκανε απόψε...

----------


## Constantly curious

Keep Spinning in My Colourful Mind Rainbow

----------


## Constantly curious

... still a dreamer.

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Αμφοτερα της παλιας , καλης εποχης μου ................................

----------


## Constantly curious

Πες τα ρε φιλε... πες τα ...

----------


## Macgyver

Eνα πολυ ρομαντικο κομματι , με πολυ ωραια ( λιγα ) λογια ..................

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## fenia99



----------


## turtle



----------


## Försvarsadvokat



----------


## Macgyver

Smugglers blues .................το παλιο καλο miami Vice , οχι η τωρινη παρωδια ...........

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Smugglers blues .................το παλιο καλο miami Vice , οχι η τωρινη παρωδια ...........


Για την νέα ταινία που βγήκε πριν 10 χρόνια λες;

----------


## Macgyver

> Για την νέα ταινία που βγήκε πριν 10 χρόνια λες;



Oχι βεβαια , ειναι τα οριτζιναλ αυτοτελη τηλεεπεισοδια των 80s...........

----------


## serios



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Παλι απο την παλια καλη σειρα ........80s .....

----------


## turtle



----------


## Macgyver

Aν και οχι φιλαθλος , ωραιο κομματι/βιντεο ...........

----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο σε ............................μενα !

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Αφιερωμενο σε ............................μενα !


Αυτά είναι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

Και αυτό από Miami Vice (Οι σκληροί του Miami):

----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο κομματι , το θυμαμαι , τον τιτλο δεν θυμομουν , αλλα ηταν καταπληκτικη σειρα , δεν εχανα επεισοδιο , ταγραφα , τα βιντεο πρωτοηρθαν στην Ελλαδα το 80-81 , πολυ ακριβα τοτε , και πολυ βαρια , τα κοιταζαμε σαν ουφο τ !!! δεν μπορουσαμε να πιστεψουμε οτι μπορομε να βλεπουμε την εκπομπη της αρεσκειας μας , οποτε θελαμε !!

----------


## Macgyver

Aπο αυτο το εργο του 80 , μαθαμε τα Armani στην Ελλαδα ..........

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Aπο αυτο το εργο του 80 , μαθαμε τα Armani στην Ελλαδα ..........


Η δεκαετία του '80 γ@μ@γε. Εγώ δεν κατάφερα να τη ζήσω δυστυχώς. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με δυσαρέστησε η δεκαετία του 2000 συγκεκριμένα. Είχε και τα πολύ καλά της.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

80's πάλι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deleted-150217

Eγώ την δεκαετία των 80`s την έζησα ως παιδί δημοτικού και δε μπορώ να πω ότι μου άρεσε.Ισως γιατί έμενα σε μια πόλη όπου είχα πέσει θύμα μπούλινγκ και κοροϊδίας απο κάτι κωλόπαιδα που δυστυχώς ακόμη δεν τους έχω βάλει βόμβα γιατί δεν έχω άκρες να το κάνω χωρίς να με πιάσουν..
Αγαπημένη μου δεκαετία είναι αυτή που ζούμε τώρα γιατί μου αρέσει πολύ η τεχνολογία.Και η δουλειά μου έχει να κάνει με τεχνολογία και απολαμβάνω την τεχνολογική εξέλιξη με το ίντερνετ που υπήρξε απο το 2000 και μετά και στην χώρα μας
Απο μουσική τώρα πράγματι έχουν βγάλει πολύ καλά κομμάτια 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_...373ABBD360C09F

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## κύριος



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Κύκνος

Nessuno mi puo giudicare nemmeno tu...

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## giang

κλείνω τα μάτια και ταξιδεύω again and again

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## giang



----------


## giang



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## giang



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## mindcrime

Είχα ένα όνειρο να πάω κι εγώ όπως όλοι
στων ποιητών και των ρομαντικών την όμορφη πόλη·
στο ξακουστό Παρίσι το χιλιοτραγουδισμένο
που κάθε ερωτευμένος το 'χει κρυφό απωθημένο.
Κάθε μεγαλωμένος με τα γαλλικά του και τα πιάνα,
ονειρεύεται μια βόλτα αγκαζέ στο Σηκουάνα.
Να, ρε μάνα, τα κατάφερε και η αφεντιά μου,
μόνο που είχα το μονόχνοτο τον άντρα μου κοντά μου.
Με κρεμασμένα μούτρα, γιατί έπρεπε κι αυτό να το ζήσει·
ίσως το πρώτο μου και τελευταίο ταγκό στο Παρίσι.
Απ' την αρχή ήτανε κάπως, ήμουνα λίγο εκτός
για όσα θα 'βλεπα στην Πόλη του Φωτός.

Είδα χαρούμενους τουρίστες στα Ηλύσια πεδία
παντού σημαίες γαλλικές -- τι κοροϊδία!
Είδα γνωστούς αριστερούς με κρασί και πατέ,
είδα να με κοιτάν δυο μάτια από μια μπούρκα στο σιτέ,
είδα έναν κλόουν σε τσίρκο που έμοιαζε του Σαρκοζί
και μια αφίσα του Λεπέν με χοιρινά μαζί,
είδα ένα stencil στου Γιάννη Αγιάννη την πόλη
«δημοκρατία μ' εκπτώσεις ελάτε να ψωνίσετε όλοι».

Τώρα οι Άθλιοι στου Γιάννη Αγιάννη την πόλη
σε τσιμεντένια μπουντρούμια στριμωγμένοι είναι όλοι·
γομωμένο φυτίλι από στουπί σε μπουκάλι
γίνεται κάθε περήφανος που σηκώνει κεφάλι.
Μια ανάσα δρόμο από την Πόλη του Φωτός
μνήμες σέρνονται να θαφτούνε εκτός.
Πίσω απ' την όμορφη παριζιάνικη εικόνα
είδα έναν σκοτεινό κι ατέλειωτο χειμώνα.

Κάτω απ' του Άιφελ τον πύργο μίλησα αγγλικά για λίγο
και κάποιοι μου προτείνανε καλύτερα να φύγω.
Ποιος να μου το 'λεγε, πως απ' την πρώτη κομμούνα
θα ξεπέφταν να φροντίζουν μια πατρίδα γουρούνα
Είδα την Εσμεράλντα σε σκαμπό ρουστίκ
τον Κουασιμόδο ντυμένο από λουσάτη μπουτίκ,
είδα κι ένα όνειρο λίγο πριν τα χαράματα:
την Τιτίκα και τον Μάριο στα οδοφράγματα ...
Άκου πράγματα! τώρα εδώ γυρνάν το κεφάλι
σ' όποιον ανάβει φυτίλι από στουπί σε μπουκάλι,
ζητωκραυγάζουνε Γάλλοι με Αλγερινού το γκολ
υπό το βλέμμα στο κάδρο του εθνάρχη Ντε Γκωλ.
Είδα που πίναν οι διάσημοι ζωγράφοι τον καφέ τους,
είδα που κάνανε οι βασιλιάδες το μπιντέ τους,
μα πίσω από την ανοιξιάτικη παριζιάνικη εικόνα
είδα έναν σκοτεινό κι ατέλειωτο χειμώνα.

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious

Old Classic and full of anger!!

----------


## Constantly curious

!!!

----------


## mindcrime

> !!!


Η γυναίκα που θα μου το χορέψει σε στύλο για πάρτι μου θα είναι και η γυναίκα που θα την ήθελα στη ζωή μου...

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμπορικη ξε εμπορικη η τυπισσα ειναι μορφη

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Constantly curious

Mind απο Placebo βαζω τερμα παντα αυτο

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## mindcrime

Καλώς μας ήλθες ανοιξούλα... άντε να μας έρθει και το καλοκαιράκι να τα πίνουμε σε κανα παραλιακό κλαμπάκι με φόντο τη θάλασσα...

----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## giang

μια γλυκιά και όμορφη καλήμερα

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Για οσους αγαπανε τα ζωα

----------


## giang

χωρίς σχόλια

----------


## Numenor

Αφιερωμένο μιας και έχει τα γενέθλια του ο θρύλος Ραβί Σανκάρ

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Mariah



----------


## serios

Aγαπημένοι UNKLE!!!

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Mariah



----------


## imagine



----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## Deleted-member-220416



----------


## serios

blue birds flying so far from the ground
green grass is growing, and the sun is high
old man sitting on a bench of stone
far from the nothing, far from home
dreams within him are running wild
hair grown long, he's the summer's child
fear sends chills down through his bones
sits back waiting to die alone

high class woman, high class man
so much power held in your hand
high class woman, high class man
day is coming and you'll all be damned

hey, do you understand?
day is coming and you'll all be damned

gold sun setting on a silver dawn
drift away into the great beyond
truth is waiting for you to find
take my hand, leave this world behind

high class woman, high class man
so much power held in your hand
high class woman, high class man
day is coming and you'll all be damned

walk with me into the morning light
midnight sun blinds my eyes
let your soul drift into the sea
set your mind and your body free
hey yeah
yeah yeah
set your mind and your body free

high class woman, high class man
so much power held in your hand
high class woman, high class man

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Constantly curious

!!! Αυτα ειναι !

----------


## giang

> !!! Αυτα ειναι !

----------


## deleted-member09062017

σταχτη και μπερμπερη.. λεμεεεεε

----------


## Numenor

Καλημέρα σε όλο το κόσμο, σας το αφιερώνω μιας και η μελωδία του είναι απίστευτη....

----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## boo



----------


## Remedy



----------


## Mariah



----------


## mnimonio is back



----------


## deleted-member09062017

καλη ανταμωση, λοιπον, αποψε στα ονειρα μας

----------


## Mariah



----------


## κύριος



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

σας το λεω απο τωρα δεν θα σας αρεσει

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος



----------


## Guest17012017

https://youtu.be/3f3Xx3f-UMw

----------


## mnimonio is back

Απλα αυτο...

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Delmem080319a

ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΕΣ

----------


## giang

γυναίκα ήλιε κι ουρανέ....

----------


## Remedy



----------


## rolen

Για τους fan του είδους

----------


## rolen

> Για τους fan του είδους


Αρχές του 2000 όποιος θυμάται.  :Wink:

----------


## giang

R.I.P

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Delmem080319a

Silence

----------


## Mariah



----------


## giannis_jb

Καλησπερα σε ολους... Ενα τραγουδι (μια συμβουλη) για εμας που μας τα εφερε δυσκολα η ζωη αλλα δεν το βαζουμε κατω.. Ελπιζω να το ακουσε ολο , με εχει στηριξει στις ποιο δυσκολες στιγμες της ζωης μου και ελπιζω το ιδιο να κανει και σε εσας....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5K0NM_DJc4


Στην τελική μεγαλώνω, μαθαίνω, πέφτω, σηκώνομαι, γελάω, πληγώνομαι, από τα λάθη διορθώνομαι....﻿

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver

Απ τα 70s....

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Mariah



----------


## kutchunie



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## rolen

Ένα κλασσικό τραγούδι του 1936. Με τα remix του να ακολουθούν από κάτω...

----------


## rolen

Μια απ'τις remix εκδόσεις του Adagio for Strings απ'τον DJ Ferry Corsten, το 2000. Απ'το λεπτό 2:16 ως το 3:04 ακούγεται λίγο πολύ σαν την κλασσική έκδοση.


Απ'το 3:04 αρχίζει το γλέντι!

----------


## rolen

Άλλη μια remix έκδοση του κλασσικού τραγουδιού απ'τον τίτανα DJ, τον πασίγνωστο DJ Tiesto, το 2005. Απ'τα δυνατότερά του τραγούδια.

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Delmem080319a

Cumbia sobre el mar

----------


## Remedy



----------


## Remedy



----------


## Macgyver

Καιρο ειχες να βαλεις κομματι , ρεμ .................κεφακια , βλεπω ......

----------


## Remedy

> Καιρο ειχες να βαλεις κομματι , ρεμ .................κεφακια , βλεπω ......


ναι, μαγκ. μεγαλα κεφια  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι, μαγκ. μεγαλα κεφια


Καλο αυτο !! .....

----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## nick190813

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUI4GXIefrk

----------


## nick190813

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xll...P6TVA&index=29

----------


## nick190813

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKyb...P6TVA&index=53

----------


## nick190813

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv1h...ENALU_z_lP6TVA

----------


## nick190813

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmjY...ENALU_z_lP6TVA

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver

Νικ , στην σελιδα 1066 , του music , παραθετω ακριβεις δηγιες για να ποσταρεις ενα βιντεο ..................

----------


## nick190813

> Νικ , στην σελιδα 1066 , του music , παραθετω ακριβεις δηγιες για να ποσταρεις ενα βιντεο ..................


θενκς μαγκ ,θα το τσεκαρω

----------


## nick190813



----------


## nick190813



----------


## Delmem080319a

Φοβοκρατία...

----------


## Delmem080319a

Το πάρκο

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## arntaben

http://youtu.be/JoDOER7d7Bw

----------


## σακης



----------


## nick190813

> 


ωραιο τραγουδι

----------


## Constantly curious

...

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver

Α , mariah , οι Depeche mode ειναι το αγαπημενο μου συγκροτημα , απο το 1982 ............ δεν εχουν αλλαξει τα γουστα μου εκτοτε ......

----------


## Mariah

Και εμενα μου αρεσουν αν και ειναι λιγο 80s, αλλα εχουν βγαλει κορυφαια κομματια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Και εμενα μου αρεσουν αν και ειναι λιγο 80s, αλλα εχουν βγαλει κορυφαια κομματια...


Εγω ειμαι των 80s , και μεγαλος φαν των Depeche ...........

----------


## Mariah

Εγω ειμαι πιο πολυ των 90s και 00s...

----------


## Macgyver

Καλο κομματι , mariah , υπαρχουν και σημερα ωραια κομματια , αλλα στα 80s , τα χιτς , διαδεχοντουσαν το ενα το αλλο , με καταιγιστικο ρυθμο ........................μαρεσει η Christine Perri .........το lonely ...............

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## cdeleted29517

> 


Στα τοπ 10 για μένα σίγουρα....

----------


## Macgyver

> Στα τοπ 10 για μένα σίγουρα....


Και για μενα.................... η ιστορια της ζωης μου .......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο στις ' μπλαζε ' γυναικες , που πολυ τις γουσταρω .......

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Mariah



----------


## nick190813



----------


## Macgyver

> 


Καλα που τοβαλες , mariah , κοντεψαμε να ξεχασουμε τα Γαλλικα μας !!

----------


## Mariah

> Καλα που τοβαλες , mariah , κοντεψαμε να ξεχασουμε τα Γαλλικα μας !!


Χαχαχαχα ειχαμε μια συζητηση χτες στο φορουμ για τις γαλλιδουλες και θυμηθηκα το τραγουδι  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Natalia_sups

https://youtube.com/watch?v=k4V3Mo61fJM

----------


## nick190813

natalia θα σ μαλωσω  :Stick Out Tongue:  ακομα δεν εχεις μαθει να ανεβαζεις βιντεο?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γιατι δεν μπορω να δημοσιευσω κανονικα βιντεο; Κανω επικολληση το url στο εικονιδιο με το βιντεο στη μπαρα με τις επιλογες εκει πανω που γραφουμε μηνυματα αλλα παλι ετσι μου τα βγαζει...

----------


## nick190813

> Γιατι δεν μπορω να δημοσιευσω κανονικα βιντεο; Κανω επικολληση το url στο εικονιδιο με το βιντεο στη μπαρα με τις επιλογες εκει πανω που γραφουμε μηνυματα αλλα παλι ετσι μου τα βγαζει...


γτ εισαι χαζουλα τα εχουμε πει.
Βλεπεις εκει που γραφεις απο πανω εχει ενα σημα που λεγεται εισαγωγη βιντεο ,πατας εκει και βαζεις το βιντεο

----------


## Natalia_sups

> natalia θα σ μαλωσω  ακομα δεν εχεις μαθει να ανεβαζεις βιντεο?


Κανονικα το κανω ρε νικ αλλα μου τα βγαζει ετσι...ξερω γω; Τι αλλο κανω λαθος πια;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> γτ εισαι χαζουλα τα εχουμε πει.
> Βλεπεις εκει που γραφεις απο πανω εχει ενα σημα που λεγεται εισαγωγη βιντεο ,πατας εκει και βαζεις το βιντεο


Αυτο κανω εξυπνε -_-

----------


## nick190813

πατας στην εισαγωγη βιντεο?και βαζεις ολοκληρη την διευθυνση?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> πατας στην εισαγωγη βιντεο?και βαζεις ολοκληρη την διευθυνση?


Ναι τι λεμε...; Βαζω τη διευθυνση οπως τη κανω ολη copy ναι...δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο που ειμαι απο κινητο, αλλα δεν νομιζω, παλια πρεπει να με ειχε αφησει και απο κινητο.

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## nick190813

ελα ρε ναταλια να το γλεντησουμε τα καταφερες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Natalia_sups

Επιτελουςςςςς νταξει νικ παω πασο ειχα κανει βλακεια χαχα...σκασε ειμαι εξυπνη, το βρηκα, σουτ :P

----------


## nick190813

στο ειπα εγω και το βρηκες,μην τα λες μισα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Natalia_sups

Σημερα εχω αφιερωμα στο ψεμμα. Ωραια πραματα  :Wink:

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## nick190813

χαχαα τι σε επιασε? ελα σ θελω δυνατη και να μην πτοεισαι για τιποτα.

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups

> χαχαα τι σε επιασε? ελα σ θελω δυνατη και να μην πτοεισαι για τιποτα.


Μην ανησυχεις ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο ποτε...μια χαρα  :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

> Μην ανησυχεις ειμαι πιο δυνατη απο ποτε...μια χαρα


ετσι Power και μην μασας.Εισαι τρελιαρα σ εχω καταλαβει εγω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups

> ετσι Power και μην μασας.Εισαι τρελιαρα σ εχω καταλαβει εγω


Το βρηκες...συντηρητικια τρελιαρα :P

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups

Ξεδωσα....φτανει. :P

----------


## nick190813

πωπω τι σ επιασε σημερα για πες? Σε βλεπω πολυ δυναμικη σημερα ,θα μας λιανισεις ολους

----------


## Natalia_sups

> πωπω τι σ επιασε σημερα για πες? Σε βλεπω πολυ δυναμικη σημερα ,θα μας λιανισεις ολους


Τιποτα...να σου πω αλλα σε αλλο θεμα, μη το ακοτωσουμε και αυτο κριμα ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Ναταλια , βαζεις ωραια κομματια , του γουστου μου ...........

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Natalia_sups

Μακ ισως σου αρεσει και αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Mariah



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> 


Ωραίες οι μουσικές σας προτιμήσεις,δεσποινίς!

----------


## Mariah

> Ωραίες οι μουσικές σας προτιμήσεις,δεσποινίς!


Να σαι καλα  :Smile: ) Ευχαριστωωωω  :Smile:

----------


## Mariah



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να σαι καλα ) Ευχαριστωωωω


Δεν κάνει τίποτα!
Ομολογώ ότι μου έδωσες αφορμή να ποστάρω και εγώ!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## nick190813

> 


τι εγινε σου περασε ,εκεινο που ειχες παθει και δεν ακουγες τραγουδια?
Ετσι σε θελω excited  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217

Αν σ' αγαπούν να μάθουν να το λένε
κι αν δε στο πουν να μάθεις να το κλέβεις
κι αν θες να δεις τ' αληθινά να καίνε
πρέπει στο ύψος της φωτιάς ν' ανέβεις.

Και σε λυπούνται που δεν το 'χεις νιώσει
κι εσύ λυπάσαι που το ξέρεις πρώτος
και που κανείς δεν είχε λάβει γνώση
πως η σιωπή σου ήταν χρόνια κρότος...

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο κομματι Ναταλια .......... πολυ κοντα στο γουστο μου ..

----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Deleted-150217



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο στην κοπελα που επρηξα για να μου δωσει την γνωμη της ...............

----------


## Mariah



----------


## Mariah



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## boo



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Κύκνος

Για να μπαίνουμε στο κλίμα σιγά σιγά...  :Smile:

----------


## boo



----------


## Mariah



----------


## giannis_jb

<3 <3 <3

----------


## boo



----------


## giannis_jb



----------


## petros17



----------


## Mariah



----------


## boo



----------


## ironman



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## nick190813



----------


## Mariah



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## nick190813



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## nick190813



----------


## ironman



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Κύκνος

Μόνο αυτός που ξέχασε
τι είναι εγωϊσμός,
άξιζε για αγάπη...

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## maria eleni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3KSpeiRPTc
julia Pavlov's dog κομματαρα

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## boo



----------


## black_adder



----------


## maria eleni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQlhn8vuJr8
όσα κοστίζουν μια δραχμή για άλλους κοστίζουν μια ζωή δεν είναι κρίμα ..!

----------


## maria eleni

https://youtu.be/EggINk0xhxM
Στου μυαλού το παραπέρα ..!

----------


## black_adder

NOVAK - Rapunzel
απλά τέλειο

----------


## Macgyver

Απο το ντοκυμ. I am Ali .........η μεγαλυτερη μορφη που περασε απο την πυγμαχια , Μωχαμεντ Αλι , ' εφυγε ' 10 μερες πριν .....

----------


## maria eleni

https://youtu.be/hXwY1hYCs6I Παλι δεν μου το εβγαλε σαν βιντεο πφφφφ

----------


## archangel

> https://youtu.be/hXwY1hYCs6I Παλι δεν μου το εβγαλε σαν βιντεο πφφφφ



Οταν κανεις αντιγραφη στο λινκ βαλε το οχι στο κειμενο. Πατα πανω απο το κειμενο διπλα απο ενα τετραγωνο που δειχνει ενα δεντρο εχει ενα φιλμ. πατα εκει και βαλε το λινκ στην μπαρα που θα σου βγαλει

----------


## Stavros

*Μάλλον έχει κάποιο θέμα το συγκεκριμένο Video...**Αλλά το καλό το παλικάρι ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι!*

----------


## maria eleni

> *Μάλλον έχει κάποιο θέμα το συγκεκριμένο Video...**Αλλά το καλό το παλικάρι ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι!*


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nox

Απολαύστε αυτό!!!  :Smile: 

*Grimes - Kill V. Maim*

----------


## maria eleni

Και ότι πιότερο αγαπάμε μας πληγώνει πιο βαθιά..!

----------


## archangel

Λιγο παλιο αλλα το αγαπημενο μου

----------


## maria eleni



----------


## Macgyver

Αντε maria eleni , τα καταφερες !! μονο Ελληνικα ακους ? μονο Μητροπανο ? ξενη μουσικη ,τιποτα ?

----------


## maria eleni

> Αντε maria eleni , τα καταφερες !! μονο Ελληνικα ακους ? μονο Μητροπανο ? ξενη μουσικη ,τιποτα ?


Καλημέρα Macgyver όχι και ξένα αγαπημένο μου είναι αυτό

----------


## Nox

Ένα τραγούδι που θα αγαπήσετε !! *Army of Lovers - Obsession*

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=maria eleni;622072]Καλημέρα Macgyver όχι και ξένα αγαπημένο μου είναι αυτό 

Καλημερα maria eleni , καλο ειναι το κομματι , αν και το συγκροτημα , μου ειναι παντελως αγνωστο , μαλλον θαναι καινουριο , εχω φαει κολλημα με πιο παλια κομματια , 80s και 90s ...........

----------


## maria eleni

κατι πιο παλιο Macgyver τότε και αυτό από τα αγαπημένα ...!!!

----------


## maria eleni



----------


## Macgyver

> κατι πιο παλιο Macgyver τότε και αυτό από τα αγαπημένα ...!!!


Oντως , αυτο ειναι απο τα 80s , τοτε η μια επιτυχια διαδεχοταν την αλλη , με καταιγιστικο ρυθμο ......

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Nox

It’s a wicked game, you’re my deadly drama 
Even if I conquer outer space you’ll return the karma. 
Every episode it’s another sequel 
Since you got me wrapped around your hand, can I be your equal?

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ναταλία να ποστάρω και εγώ ένα τραγούδι?

----------


## Nox



----------


## Nox



----------


## Nox



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

> Ναταλία να ποστάρω και εγώ ένα τραγούδι?


Και το ρωτας ............?

----------


## maria eleni



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Και αυτο , Ναταλια , πολυ καλο , το στυλ που μαρεσει ........εχεις ιδιο γουστο .....αλλα ειναι καινουρια κομματια , που δεν τα ξερω ......απο την μουσικη που ακουει καπιος , καταλαβαινεις μερικα πραματα γι αυτον , αν ακουγες χαρντ ροκ , θα ησουν οργισμενη , συνειδητα η οχι , τοχω παρατηρησει . αν ακουγες λαικα , εκει αστο .........εξαιρουνταιτα κλασικα λαικα οπως το επομενο ........το οποιο στο.αφιερωνω.....αν και δεν με ελκουν τα ωραια ματια , αλλα τα εκφραστικα , τα καφε .......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups

Αααα μακ σε ευχαριστω  :Smile:  Και καποια ελληνικα μου αρεσουν, συγκεκριμενα η εκτελεση που ποσταρες κατα συμπτωση ειναι αυτη ακριβως που ακουγα κι εγω καποια φαση. 
Και μιας και το γυρισαμε στα ελληνικα...αν και δεν ειναι ωρα να ξεσηκωνομαι τωρα παει μου εφτιαξες κεφι χαχα

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Καλε , αντε κοιμησου , πανω στην αναπτυξη εισαι , ξενυχτρω .............

Ενταξει , κι αυτο κλασσικο Ελληνικο , καλο .................αντε , θα μερακλωσουμε , και δεν θα κλεινει το ματι μετα ..........

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τωρα πια ειναι αργα, μου εκανες τη ζημια και πηγες για υπνο χαχα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Rising Appalachia - Medicine

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο το ' mad girl's song ' Ναταλια , μπηκε στα favorites ............

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Breath;622753]Rising Appalachia - Medicine 

Καλο κομματι , breath ......... πως παει η κηπουρικη , μεγαλωνουν , μεγαλωνουν ?

----------


## boo



----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ωραιο το ' mad girl's song ' Ναταλια , μπηκε στα favorites ............


Και το κομματι που εβαλες εσυ μου αρεσε, ελα να εμπλουτιζουμε τα playliiiists χαχα

----------


## Natalia_sups

> 


Αγαπημενο <3 <3 <3

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω σημερα το κοβω για πιο samba διαθεσεις, φευγω Ριο, γεια σας...και μετα ξυπναω :P

----------


## Loading...



----------


## Macgyver

> Και το κομματι που εβαλες εσυ μου αρεσε, ελα να εμπλουτιζουμε τα playliiiists χαχα


Σαν ναχουμε παρομοια γουστα , εχω παρατηρησει ...............εσυ μουχεις εμπλουτισει το playlist μου , με δυο κομματια ως τωρα ......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Constantly curious

"And that's the end and that's the start of it.
That's the whole and that's the part of it.
That's the high and that's the heart of it.
That's the long and that's the short of it.
That's the best and that's the test in it.
That's the doubt, the doubt,
The trust in it.
That's the sight and that's the sound of it.
That's the gift and that's the trick in it."

----------


## serios

Λατρεύω την φωνή της!!!1

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ cool το κομματι , Ναταλια , καταπληκτικο το βρισκω , θυμιζει dealers song , πολυ μαρεσει , περασε το crash test κι αυτο , περασε πανηγυρικως στα favorites ..............o detective David Crocket δεν ειναι αυτος ? απο το miami vice ............το ακουω συνεχως , πως μουχε ξεφυγει αυτο το συγκροτημα ......

----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## favvel

ας βάλω κι εγώ ένα τραγουδάκι..

----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## Natalia_sups

What was here now is gone
Up and down, like everyone
Walked the earth in a lonesome cry
But when the sun comes up
When the sun comes up
It will be on your side
It will be on your side

To the song of wheels
All demons die
Rays of joy, they multiply
Harmony, you will be my bride
But when the sun comes up
I'll let out last breath
And 'll slumber softly into the death

My half-breed odyssey
Your orphan prophecy
Our destiny we will not hide
When the sun comes up
When the sun comes up
It will be on my side
It will be on your side

----------


## καθρεπτης

Το άκουσα σε ώρα που δεν είχα κανένα συναίσθημα και με έκανε να νιώσω πολυ όμορφα... δεν ξέρω αν θα χε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αν το συναίσθημα μου ήταν κακό αλλά αξίζει να το ακούσετε.

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## imagine

τικ-τακ τικ-τακ τικ-τακ, ο χρόνος λιγοστεύει, η κλεψύδρα αδειάζει. Σε 50 χρόνια οι περισσότεροι δε θα υπάρχουμε, σε 100 ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ. Μόνο τίποτα σκ@τοφωτογραφίες θα χουν μείνει, θα τις βλέπουν οι απόγονοι και θα λένε "καλή ήταν μωρέ η προγιαγιά στα νιάτα της.. πώς τη λέγανε, είπαμε?"

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ειναι Ιουλιος αλλα δεν πειραζει, ο χρονος κανει κυκλους και παντα ερχεται η βροχη...Μες στη καψα θα ηταν σχεδον καθαρκτικη  :Smile:  
Επισης slash solo <3 <3 <3

----------


## favvel

και δεν του φαίνεται ότι έχει τέτοια φωνή..

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

> [v
> 
> Το άκουσα σε ώρα που δεν είχα κανένα συναίσθημα και με έκανε να νιώσω πολυ όμορφα... δεν ξέρω αν θα χε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αν το συναίσθημα μου ήταν κακό αλλά αξίζει να το ακούσετε.


Πολυ καλο το mocca καθρεπτη , ευχαριστο και αναλαφρο .................. οπως πρεπει να παιρνουμε την ζωη .......

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=imagine;624426]τικ-τακ τικ-τακ τικ-τακ, ο χρόνος λιγοστεύει, η κλεψύδρα αδειάζει. θα τις βλέπουν οι απόγονοι και θα λένε "καλή ήταν μωρέ η προγιαγιά στα νιάτα της.. πώς τη λέγανε, είπαμε?" 

Αφροξιλανθη , το ξεχασες ?

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Aπο το μακρυνο 73 , Jesus Christ superstar ..........

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Αθανατα 80s , Ναταλια , δεν ξαναρχονται τετοιες εποχες , μονο διασκεδαση υπηρχε .........

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αθανατα 80s , Ναταλια , δεν ξαναρχονται τετοιες εποχες , μονο διασκεδαση υπηρχε .........


Λες; Μπορει δε ξερω δε τα εζησα χαχαχα γω νοσταλγω τα ποκεμον απ'τα 90's και 00's :P
Συν το οτι το τραγουδακι ειναι διασκευη κομματιου απο τα 70s ετσι; Cat Stevens ητοι Yusuf Islam τρομαρα του. 
Απλα αυτο το cover ειναι η αγαπημενη μου εκδοχη  :Smile:  Και τοσο μα τοσο διαχρονικο...

----------


## M87

Αφιερωμένο στον Aeolus74, elis, Remedy, constantly curious, cube, Mcgyver και Natalia_sups!

----------


## Nox

*Στίχοι του τραγουδιού:*

I'll show you things
wonderful, terrible things

I have nothing to say to you 
No words left that sound true 
Your morals are your demise 
I don't need permission to fuck with your mind

I won't listen to you anymore
The useless babble of a used-up whore
Another world waits under the stairs
Beyond all the lies you tell in your prayers

*Can you see what I see? 
Can you hear what I hear? 
Visions of destruction, the sound of fear 
The source of my evil is inside of you, dear* 

Bloodstains black on your red hands 
Speaking in words you don't understand 
Cutting yourself to pass the time 
Pretending that the monsters are all in your mind

No method to control your fear 
Why should you hide if I'm already here 
No exit, no escape 
It's not just your precious soul that I'll take

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν φταις εσύ,
η φαντασία μου τα φταίει
που σ' έπλασε όπως ήθελε αυτή...
Μα ποιο είναι εκείνο τ' όνειρο
που βγαίνει πάντα αλήθεια;
Και δεν αφήνει χαρακιές
στις περισσότερες καρδιές
και μια πληγή στα στήθια...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αφιερωμένο στον , Mcgyver καιM[/video]


Πολυ ευγενες εκ μερους σου , Μ87 .....................

----------


## M87

Είδες τι ευγενής που είμαι; Όχι, για να μη λες!  :Smile:

----------


## maria eleni

Να μη σε συναντήσω
απ’την αλήθεια να κρυφτώ
τα μάτια μου να κλείσω
και στο ψέμα μου να ζω
Να μη σε συναντήσω
αν βρήκες τ’άλλο σου μισό
κι αν μ’άφησες πιο πίσω
μη τ’ακούσω μη το δω
το ψέμα μου πια προτιμώ..

----------


## M87

Ξέχασα να αφιερώσω στην Κύκνα...!

----------


## Macgyver

> Είδες τι ευγενής που είμαι; Όχι, για να μη λες!


Ποτε δεν ειπα οτι δεν εισαι ευγενης , μαλιστα καπου ανεφερα οτι φαινεσαι εξυπνο παιδι , οτι δεν γραφεις χαζομαρες , θελω ναμαι αμεροληπτος , αλλο τα θεματα/ποστ σου , που ειναι τεραστια , και αυτονοητα για μενα , που εχω καποια ηλικια , ετερον εκατερον ........

----------


## Nox

*Ozzy Osbourne - 'Miracle Man'* 




I'm looking for a Miracle Man
That tells me no lies
I'm looking for a Miracle Man
Who's not in disguise
I don't know where he'll come from
And I don't know where he's been
But it's not our Jimmy Sinner
Because he's so obscene

Miracle Man got busted

Today I saw a Miracle Man
On TV cryin'
Such a hypocritical man
Born again, dying

He don't know where he's going
But we know just where he's been
'Twas our little Jimmy Sinner
That I saw on the screen

Miracle Man got busted

A Devil with a crucifix
Brimstone and fire
He needs another carnal fix
To take him higher and higher
Now Jimmy, he got busted
With his pants down
Repent ye wretched sinner
Self righteous clown

Miracle Man got busted

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Nox

*Γιατί τα πάντα ρεί και ουδέν μένει...*

----------


## Nox

*Nikos Karvelas & Lakis Papadopoulos - Ola einai mes sto myalo | Official Video Clip*

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

A , Ναταλια , ζηλεψα , εβαλα κι εγω ενα αγαπημενο μου του Debussy , παντως , μπραβο , εχεις θεσπεσιο ρεπερτοριο , πλουσιο ........................

----------


## Nox

*Ένα τραγούδι αφιερωμένο στην γλυκύτατη Elizabeth.*

Η Ελισάβετ Μπάθορι (Erzsébet Báthory) ήταν κόμισσα της Ουγγαρίας.

*Γέννηση:* 7 Αυγούστου 1560
*Θάνατος:* 21 Αυγούστου 1614

*Hail, Elizabeth !*




Underneath the moonlight of old hungerian skies
buried in the blood-drenched earth
These barren lands of ice
She was an evil woman with an evil old soul
Piercing eyes emotionless
a heart so black and cold

Elizabeth, in the chasm where was my soul
Forever young, Elizabeth Bathorii in the castle of your death
You're still alive, Elizabeth

Her pact with Satan
Her disposal of mankind
Her acts of cruelty and her lust for blood
Makes her one of us

Our ancient countess was refused her desires will
To bathe in pure fresh blood
She'd peasant virgins killed

Elizabeth, in the chasm where was my soul
Forever young, Elizabeth Bathorii in the castle of your death
You're still alive, Elizabeth

Elizabeth, in the chasm where was my soul
Forever young, Elizabeth Bathorii in the castle of your death
You're still alive, Elizabeth

----------


## Nox

*Vengeance Is MineIn Touch With Your Feminine SideKilled By Love
*

----------


## Nox

*▲ Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Babies ▲*

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## deleted-member09062017

αυτό το τραγουδι βγηκε λιγο μετα το 2ο μου ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο και οι στιχοι του με παραξενεψαν

----------


## boo



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## boo



----------


## σακης



----------


## Delmem080319a

From White Pages 3
Daniel Georgiev

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## ftatl



----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑΨ

https://youtu.be/5KiuXwYMqOI

----------


## ftatl



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## blackcrow



----------


## Macgyver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1Pwfnh5pc


Στη σελιδα 1066 του music , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για την δημοσιευση ενος βιντεο ........

----------


## blackcrow



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## boo



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ας βάλω αυτό:

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## boo



----------


## Κύκνος

> 


Υπέροχο κομμάτι, το άκουγα χθες! ♥

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## nastaz

Τίποτα συμαντικό...
Το προβλημά μου η υπερβολή μου...
Αν σ'αγαπούν να μάθουν να το λένε, κι αν δε στο πούν να μάθεις να το κλέβεις!!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU-mHbLPaOk

----------


## Delmem080319a

Philip Sayce - I'd love to change the world

----------


## boo



----------


## serios

Ένας καλλιτέχνης με ιδιαίτερη ανδρόγυνη φωνή από το Ισραήλ!!!Αγαπημένος!!

----------


## serios

Aπό το τελευταίο τους αλμπουμ!!!

----------


## boo



----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## M87

Βρε καλώς τον noumac! Θα απαντήσεις στο σχόλιο #524 στο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ή να μη το περιμένω;

----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Κύκνος

No se puede vivir con tanto veneno...
Pesa mas la rabia que el cemento...

----------


## Κύκνος

Nessuno mi puo giudicare nemmeno tu...

----------


## Κύκνος

Σίγουρα θα πάμε μιας και φτάσαμε ως εκεί,
εγώ στο χώμα κι εσύ στη φυλακή...

----------


## Mariah



----------


## kavkaz



----------


## σακης



----------


## Sagittarius



----------


## Sagittarius



----------


## kavkaz



----------


## kavkaz



----------


## PositiveWave



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## boo



----------


## σακης



----------


## boo



----------


## Delmem080319a

MC YINKA feat ΔΠΘ aka Το Μαύρο Λούκι - Στο προσκεφάλι σου

----------


## Delmem080319a

FFC ft Razastarr - Ο πιο μίζερος εχθρός σου




Αφιερωμένο σε όλους μας...

----------


## Κύκνος

"It's easy to see, it's easy to see
to see only white where colour should be..."

Με κάνει να σκέφτομαι την ψυχιατρική κλινική αυτός ο στίχος...τόση ασπρίλα αντί για λίγο χρώμα να δώσει χαρά σ' όσους προφανώς υποφέρουν για να βρίσκονται εκεί μέσα...αλλά κυρίως το δωμάτιο ηρεμίας που με τρόμαζε μήπως τυχόν κλειστώ έστω και κατά λάθος εκεί μέσα...τόσο άσπρο σε τρελαίνει, αυτοί πιστεύουν πως σε ηρεμεί;

----------


## maria eleni

Είναι σκληρή η εποχή ρομαντισμούς δεν τους σηκώνει..

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## M87

Ένα τραγούδι για τον aeolus74...




 :Smile:

----------


## pisces27

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EREVMGKZLA4

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## orestiss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZIE...F2754F83382CD0

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Νομίζω σε κάθε φαν του Star Wars θα αρέσει αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

Eπι τη επετειω .......

----------


## orestiss

πολυ χαλαρωτικο

----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Jackie

> 


Τι ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΡΑ!!!! Δεν πίστευα πως ακούγονται στην Ελλάδα οι Gogol  :Smile: 
Macgyver μου 'φτιαξες τη μέρα!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΡΑ!!!! Δεν πίστευα πως ακούγονται στην Ελλάδα οι Gogol 
> Macgyver μου 'φτιαξες τη μέρα!!



Χαιρομαι που σαρεσει .......................

----------


## rolen

Macgyver, άκου εδώ ένα καλό κομμάτι!  :Smile: 






 :Wink:

----------


## Macgyver

Oντως , rolen , ειναι του γουστου μου ............

----------


## kavkaz



----------


## black_adder

Θανος Μικρουτσικος - A bord de l' Aspasia(Νίκος Καββαδίας)

----------


## Delmem080319a

Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum

----------


## Mariah



----------


## σακης

Αρχισαν να κουνιουνται οι βαρκες απο τωρα....

----------


## boo

..δε θελω κανεναν κοντα μου τερμα τα ψευτικα λογια, προσποιητη η αγαπη, προσποιητη τοσα χρονια.το ξερω φταιω κι εγω κανεναν πια δε χρεωνω για τη φθαρμενη ψυχη μου, για το χαμενο μου χρονο..

----------


## nightcrawler

Τι να προτοδιαλεξεις απο moby ;

----------


## nightcrawler



----------


## Gypsy Cello

πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι nightcrawler

----------


## boo



----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## Delmem080319a

:Smile:

----------


## Έρις

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ms+the+wedding

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## σακης



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πριν από λίγο,πέθανε.

----------


## EmaFil

2016 = σκατοχρονιά

----------


## σακης



----------


## orestiss



----------


## orestiss



----------


## orestiss

τραγουδαρα-ταινιαρα

----------


## Natalia_sups

https://youtu.be/VHuBvrDlzYY

Εμπνευσμενο απο αληθινη ιστορια

http://viola.bz/million-scarlet-roses-niko-pirosmani/

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε δε μπορω να το βαλω σωστα γαμω τη τρελα μου -_-

----------


## Natalia_sups

https://youtu.be/FeUC2CtunMM

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

https://youtu.be/FeUC2CtunMM

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## PositiveWave

]

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ρε παιδια πως βαζω σωστα βιντεο απο το κινητο; 
Ο συνδεσμος στη γραμμη διευθυνσης στο κινητο μου ειναι για την εκδοχη κινητου του youtube και δε βγαινει σωστα. Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος; Να βρω τη κανονικη εκδοχη του συνδεσμου ενος βιντεο απο το κινητο;

----------


## PositiveWave

> Ρε παιδια πως βαζω σωστα βιντεο απο το κινητο; 
> Ο συνδεσμος στη γραμμη διευθυνσης στο κινητο μου ειναι για την εκδοχη κινητου του youtube και δε βγαινει σωστα. Υπαρχει αλλος τροπος; Να βρω τη κανονικη εκδοχη του συνδεσμου ενος βιντεο απο το κινητο;


Πας και βρίσκεις τη διεύθυνση του τραγουδίου στο Youtube, από το browser (π.χ. Chrome, Safari) και όχι από την εφαρμογή.
Αν είναι της μορφής m.youtube.com, απλά το αλλάζεις σε www.youtube.com όταν το δημοσιεύεις στο φόρουμ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πας και βρίσκεις τη διεύθυνση του τραγουδίου στο Youtube, από το browser (π.χ. Chrome, Safari) και όχι από την εφαρμογή.
> Αν είναι της μορφής m.youtube.com, απλά το αλλάζεις σε www.youtube.com όταν το δημοσιεύεις στο φόρουμ.


Το δοκιμασα και παλι οτι να ναι μου βγαζει...κατσε να δοκιμασω παλι

----------


## Natalia_sups

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeUC2CtunMM

Να αυτο εκανα, σκατουλες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PositiveWave

Βάλε το λίνκ ανάμεσα σε αυτό και θα σου εμφανιστεί.


```
[video=youtube;FeUC2CtunMM] [/video]
```

----------


## Natalia_sups

https://youtu.be/FeUC2CtunMM

----------


## nick190813



----------


## Natalia_sups

> Βάλε το λίνκ ανάμεσα σε αυτό και θα σου εμφανιστεί.
> 
> 
> ```
> [video=youtube;FeUC2CtunMM] [/video]
> ```


Ετσι μου βγαινει οταν παταω το εικονιδιο με το βιντεο στην επεξεργασια και βαζω το λινκ αλλα μετα μου το βγαζει ετσι οπως να ναι. Κατσε να δοκιμασω ξανα (σορυ απο τα μελη που χαλαω λιγο το ακτιβιτι στριμ, παλευουμε να εκφραστουμε εδω περα να πουμε :P)

----------


## PositiveWave

Σε πρόλαβα Ναταλία!

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Natalia_sups

Αλληλουια... 
Σε ευχαριστω ποσιτιβ  :Smile: 
Εφταιγε που οταν εσβηνα το m. και εβαζα www ηθελε και το http:// μπροστα.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Αλληλουια... 
> Σε ευχαριστω ποσιτιβ 
> Εφταιγε που οταν εσβηνα το m. και εβαζα www ηθελε και το *http://* μπροστα.


Παρέλειψα να σου πω αυτή την μικρούτσικη λεπτομέρεια...!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## serios

Koμματάρα!!!

----------


## boo



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Numenor

Και λέμε:
ε..., αίνιγμα για λύση
τι...;στη φωλιά του κούκου
όχι, όχι άλλη θλίψη
χι... πες μου πώς θα πούμε

Πες μου τώρα
ευτυχισμένοι;
ω! ναι, ευτυχισμένοι, 
μες στη ζούγκλα
ευτυχισμένοι;
ω!ναι, ευτυχισμένοι!

----------


## Numenor



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Έρις

> Koμματάρα!!!


respect! ! !

----------


## Delmem080319a

Μ.Ι.Α. - Borders

----------


## Μάρα.



----------


## PositiveWave

Έλα να ανεβούμε λίγο!

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeNtOMynN3k

----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## Macgyver

Ενα ' δυνατο ' soundtrack ' απο ενα ' δυνατο ' εργο ..........τελικα ο Tom Cruise ξερει να παιζει .......

----------


## Natsu



----------


## Delmem080319a

PHILIP SAYCE - Blue Jean Blues

----------


## Κύκνος

Μη με κοιτάζεις,
πως να βρω εγώ τη λύση
ότι περάσαμε 
τα σβήνει αυτό το βράδυ...
Είναι πικρό
να βλέπεις να ΄ρχεται η δύση
και να φοβάσαι πως θα ΄ρθει και το σκοτάδι...

Γεια σου λοιπόν,
σαν κλείσει η πόρτα θα ΄χεις γίνει παρελθόν
το όνομα σου δυνατά δε θα φωνάξω,
θα πέσω μόνη στο κρεβάτι και θα κλάψω...

Γεια σου λοιπόν,
σαν κλείσει η πόρτα θα ΄χεις γίνει παρελθόν
θα μείνω αμίλητη μα ολόκληρη θα καίω
και τ' άρωμα σου στον αέρα θ' αναπνέω...

Γεια σου λοιπόν...

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Έρις



----------


## nick190813

> 


παναγια μου σκιαχτηκα τι ειναι τουτο :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb4zV3pQ9KI

----------


## Natsu



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

holy burning hand of wrath
piercing forever through the heart

and i bleed and bleed in this wreath of barbs
and i run and run but I don't get far
don't get far, don't get far

----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Delmem080319a

MC YINKA - Ορισμός

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Mariah



----------


## Numenor



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## maria eleni



----------


## Delmem080319a

Conil - Malibu beach

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/aLR_bSzPTiY

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Constantly curious



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## orestiss



----------


## Delmem080319a

LIGHT IN BABYLON - Smiles

----------


## orestiss



----------


## orestiss



----------


## orestiss



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## AngelosA

όλοι εδω μέσα ακούνε καλή μουσική. Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει κάποια σχέση η καλή μουσική με την ψυχολογία. LOL

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Έχω παρατηρησει οτι καθως απο τυχαιους τροπους συνδεω ενα κομματι ή ενα ειδος μουσικης με εναν ανθρωπο,αν τον χασω εντελώς και ξανακουσω αυτό το κομματι ωσπου να αφομοιωσω το feeling εκείνο,παραδόξως κάπως εμφανιζεται.Το upload αυτου του κομματιού λοιπον έχει και χαρακτηρα Ευχής

----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/3moLkjvhEu0

----------


## boo



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/jM6_wOCdD5I

----------


## Mary93



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/3T-q5B3x4lk

----------


## Stavros



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/fOEQTJV_3-w

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/2S_TY8OCONA

----------


## Macgyver

> Σευχαριστω Νικ , ακουω πολλα ειδη μουσικης , μου αρεσει . Με τα ελληνικα δεν τα παω καλα , εξαιρουνται τα ρεμπετικα . 
> 
> 
> PAPA , για να ανεβασεις κομματι , ολο το βιντεο , ανοιγεις το you tube , πας πανω πανω που εχει την διευθυνση , και με αριστερο κλικ μπλεδιζεις ολη την διευθυνση , εκ δεξιων προς αριστερα . Μετα με δεξι κλικ πανω στην μπλεδισμενη διευθυνση πατας αντιγραφη η copy . Ερχεσαι εδω , κανεις αριστερο κλικ στο 3ο τετραγωνιδιο , εκ δεξιων , αυτο που ειναι μπλε και μοιαζει με σκαλα , και κλικαρεις πανω στο paste . To κομματι σου εχει μπει σαν βιντεο .
> Αγγελος .


Pink , στοφερα στην πρωτη σελιδα , ε , δεν μπορεις να μην το δεις .........

----------


## pink floyd

> Pink , στοφερα στην πρωτη σελιδα , ε , δεν μπορεις να μην το δεις .........


Μηπως εννοεις το δευτερο εικονιδιο?εγω εκει το κανα!

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/JyAZ4oEQkTs

----------


## Macgyver

> Μηπως εννοεις το δευτερο εικονιδιο?εγω εκει το κανα!


Oχι το 2ο , το 3ο , εκ δεξιων , που μοιαζει με σκαλα , μολις πας το βελακι επανω , γραφεται η προταση ' εισαγωγη Video , εκει κανεις αριστερο κλικ , και σου βγαζει ' εισαγετε την διευθυνση του Video , κανεις δεξι κλικ , και βαζεις το βιντεο που εχεις αντιγραψει με αριστερο κλικ , με paste , ( αφου το εχειςκανει copy με τον τροπο που γραφω ) και το ανεβαζεις .......

----------


## pink floyd

Το τριτο ειναι για φωτο!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Το τριτο ειναι για φωτο!!


Οχι βρε , για να ποσταρεις βιντεο ειναι , αφου ετσι τα ποσταρω , αφου τα κανω copy , μετα τα κανω past μεσω του 3ου εκ δεξιων τετραγωνιδιου , αυτο που μοιαζει με σκαλα , χρωματος μπλε ............το λεει κιολας , εισαγωγη video , μολις βαλεις το βελακι πανω ........... σε αλλο φορουμ εισαι ?

Αναφερομαι στο μεγαλο τετραγωνο , απο κατω , που λεει , γρηγορη απαντηση ......

Το 1ο τετραγωνο λεει ABC .......μολις βαλεις το βελακι πανω λεει, spell check ........

Σημερα η ' σκαλιτσα ' ειναι το 2ο τετραγωνιδιο εκ δεξιων  :Smile:  περιεργο ....

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/2G5rfPISIwo

----------


## pink floyd

> Οχι βρε , για να ποσταρεις βιντεο ειναι , αφου ετσι τα ποσταρω , αφου τα κανω copy , μετα τα κανω past μεσω του 3ου εκ δεξιων τετραγωνιδιου , αυτο που μοιαζει με σκαλα , χρωματος μπλε ............το λεει κιολας , εισαγωγη video , μολις βαλεις το βελακι πανω ........... σε αλλο φορουμ εισαι ?
> 
> Αναφερομαι στο μεγαλο τετραγωνο , απο κατω , που λεει , γρηγορη απαντηση ......
> 
> Το 1ο τετραγωνο λεει ABC .......μολις βαλεις το βελακι πανω λεει, spell check ........
> 
> Σημερα η ' σκαλιτσα ' ειναι το 2ο τετραγωνιδιο εκ δεξιων  περιεργο ....


Τελικα θα give up!!!!δεν βρισκω ακρη!!

----------


## Macgyver

Πρωτα κανεις μπλε το βινεο απο you tube , μπλεδιζοντας το απο δεξια προς αριστερα , με αριστ . κλικ , η μενα αριστερο κλικ στο τελος της διευθυνσεως του βιντεο , πανω πανω πανω , εκει που γραφουμε διευθυνσεις ., και στην μπλεδισμενη διεθθυνση κανεις δεξι κλικ , και επιλεγεις copy , μετα ερχεσαι εδω , αριστερο κλικ στην σκαλιτσα , δεξι κλικ πανω στην κενη γραμμη απο το τερτραγωνο , περναει η διευθνση που εχεις αντιγραψει ,και μετα πατας οκ με αριστερ κλικ , και ωωωωπ , το βιντεο σου μπηκε ......
η σκαλιτσα η μπλε , τωρα ειναιστην 3η θεση εκ δεξιων .....

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/G-Bn_kD6QN4

----------


## kavkaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOd1nKI61bs

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## kavkaz

Testament-the pale king.......αυτη ειναι μουσικη 
https://www.youtube.com/?v=wkHT86Ei7DY

----------


## PositiveWave



----------


## Delmem080319a

Nek ft. sista Baron - Tου ονείρου εμπρηστής

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!
Bob marley-Natural Mystic
https://youtu.be/VkndVzfOeRc

----------


## orestiss



----------


## Macgyver

Στο αφιερωνω , pink , ειναι της μοδός  :Smile:  οσκαρ ειναι αυτα , οχι παιζουμε ......

δεν τα καταφερες τελικα , ε ?

----------


## pink floyd

Ευχαριστω Mac μου!!μπα!!τα παρατησα!!σου αφιερωνω ενα τραγουδι το οποιο το ακουω ολη μερα σημερα!
https://youtu.be/k4hKnKOfXsI

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ καλο , μαρεσε ..........

----------


## Macgyver

Απο το μακρυνο 1974 ....................

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/aLR_bSzPTiY

Η κοπελα εχει φωναρα κ το τραγουδι απιστευτο!

----------


## Έρις



----------


## boo



----------


## Stavros

*This is what house music should sound like...*

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## pink floyd

Μερα!!!
Prodigy-smack my b**** up!!
https://youtu.be/SP6cmVZbJJU

----------


## Mary93



----------


## Delmem080319a

Imagine - Playing for Change - Song Around the World

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Mary93



----------


## Mary93



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## pink floyd

Rain dance-native america music
https://youtu.be/jbZHpNYEXxs

----------


## Delmem080319a

Birdy - People help the people

----------


## Έρις



----------


## boo



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

16 Ιουνίου ,Πλατεία Νερού(Release Festival) ,όλοι εκεί !

----------


## Nefeli28

> 16 Ιουνίου ,Πλατεία Νερού(Release Festival) ,όλοι εκεί !


Αγαπημενο γκρουπ!!!
Τι ωραιο!

----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Εris , αααααααααααααα , πολυ καλο κομματι , μαρεσουν πολυ οι monty python , οταν υπηρχαν.....

και το ILLUSION των VNF , πολυ καλο , δεν το ηξερα καν ......ωραια μουσικη ακους .....στο στυλ μου ...

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/2Lq6piPykGs

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Τι σας κάνει να νοιώθετε αυτός ο ήχος?

----------


## boo



----------


## Nefeli28

> Τι σας κάνει να νοιώθετε αυτός ο ήχος?


...κατι σκοτεινο και απροσδιοριστα αγχωτικο...

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Τις καλησπέρες μου Νεφέλη  :Smile: 
Ευστοχα επίθετα.Θα προσέθετα μυστηριώδες και υποβλητικό,μα σαγηνευτικό

----------


## PositiveWave



----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

> 


 Σήμερα αποευμα ακουγα Joy Division!

----------


## rolen

All time classic ταινία και μουσικό θέμα!

----------


## Delmem080319a

Philip Sayce - I'd Love To Change The World

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!!εχει υπεροχη μερα σημερα!!οτι κ αν κανετε να εχετε καλη διαθεση και να χαμογελατε!!!

https://youtu.be/Ex9zp99dTpA

----------


## Joker Girl

https://youtu.be/mBN83u0R-Xo

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Nefeli28

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8ZsjMhy5M

----------


## Joker Girl

Από τις αγαπημένες μου μελωδίες Καλημερούδια  :Smile:  

https://youtu.be/cwoPIrV80Go

----------


## Macgyver

Στην σελιδα 1066 του music παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμα βιντεο .....................

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/JyAZ4oEQkTs

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Έρις



----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L7GJKPXTuuo

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DWiiSYIeJrA

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cdknFSsFpJU

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D3-hNMqmKK0

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-PJDim8CsY

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7H9ZQSZ9G9I

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vAKheilC4fg

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q9_sGE54wo4

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CB3H05OhVDI

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=36OiRIxup3w

----------


## pink floyd

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc


kopela 93 νομιζω το νικ σου επρεπε να ειναι black sabbath!! :Stick Out Tongue:  
Υπεροχα τραγουδια!!!

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6pu5kfeapEA
Αγαπημενοοοο

----------


## kopela93

> kopela 93 νομιζω το νικ σου επρεπε να ειναι black sabbath!! 
> Υπεροχα τραγουδια!!!


Θενκ γιου βερυ ματσ.
Ειναι η αγαπημρνη μου μπαντα κακα τα ψεματα....αλλα ακουω παρα πολλα συγκροτηματα!!!

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FuP_hNi-UPY

----------


## pink floyd

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6pu5kfeapEA
> Αγαπημενοοοο


Metal women!!hope you like it!!

https://youtu.be/ZM04z7QL2oo

----------


## kopela93

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2B5TA5oerk8
Πωπω γαμησε τα ειναι αυτο.....

----------


## kopela93

> Metal women!!hope you like it!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/ZM04z7QL2oo


Ωωω δεν την ξερω αυτη τη μπαντα αλλα....μου αρεσει αυτο το ειδος!!!

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/if1ZIthQ9OM

----------


## kopela93

Καλα τωρα εβαλες κλασικο κομματι.

----------


## pink floyd

> Καλα τωρα εβαλες κλασικο κομματι.


Ειμαι του κλασικου να σου πω την σληθεια!!

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/3moLkjvhEu0

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/zz_7OCCQlXs

----------


## kopela93

Aσχετο αλλα ξερεις μηπως γιατι δεν μπορω να στειλω πμ?

----------


## pink floyd

> Aσχετο αλλα ξερεις μηπως γιατι δεν μπορω να στειλω πμ?


Νομιζω θελει 50 post!!γραφε στα θεματα μεχρι να συμπληρωσεις 50!βαλε τραγουδια εδω!

----------


## kopela93

Γουατ τα χελλ? Τα εχω ξεπερασει! Δεν ειδες?

----------


## pink floyd

> Γουατ τα χελλ? Τα εχω ξεπερασει! Δεν ειδες?


Προσπαθησα να σου στειλω κ εγω αλλα δεν!!δεν ξερω τι γινετε!

----------


## kopela93

Κριμα ρε γ*μωτο. Τεσπα δεν πειραζει.....
Ας βαλω αλλο ενα και την κανω! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y6MTcUNYrs

----------


## Έρις

metal up your life

----------


## Delmem080319a

Daniel Georgiev in Athens

----------


## pink floyd



----------


## pink floyd



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## pink floyd



----------


## pink floyd



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## Delmem080319a

Onra - Bye Bye

----------


## deleted-member09062017

σωκρατη εσυ σουπερ σταρ... ο πρωτος χριστος

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Πω , πω , τι εποχες μου θυμιζει το κομματι αυτο , μικρος πουμουνα ροκάς , και χορευαμε σαν ναχουμε μια κιθαρα ανα χειρας ..........ξερεις στα 27 που πεθανε , πεθανε στην ιδια ηλικια Τζιμ Μορισον ( πολυυυυυ τον γουσταρω ) , και Τζιμι Χεντριξ ...

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Έρις

> 


Nice!!  :Smile: 
Ωραίο κομμάτι!!!

----------


## Helena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe2G6Vs1V_Q

----------


## Natalia_sups

Θελω την αθωοτητα μου πισω. Βαρεθηκα τις εξυπναδες...θελω απλα να ζω τις ενδομυχες επιθυμιες μου αγραφο χαρτι και να μη λιποψυχω. Μπορουμε να μη λιποψυχουμε; οεο...; Τι ρωταω. Ισως επηρεαστηκα απο τη μερα. Οσοι δεν ειναι μακρια χεστηκανε κι ολας αλλα εγω στη ξενιτια πεθυμω τον επιταφειο...ποτε δεν το περιμενα να μου συμβει...τοινγκ  :Smile:

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι μου σε σκεφτόμουν σήμερα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γεια σου ελις μονο εσυ με σκεφτεσαι! Χαχαχα
Αντε καλα κι η μανα μου μην ειμαστε κι αχαριστοι :P

----------


## elis

Εγώ σου είπα σε αγαπάω γτ βρήκες την αλήθεια νομίζεις για πλάκα στο λέω όχι ισχύει εγώ μόλις βρήκα την αλήθεια έγινα απόφοιτος δημοτικού ξέχασα ότι ήξερα από γράμματα μου ήρθε νταμπλασ
Καραφλιασα δηλαδή

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Natalia_sups

Αφιερωμενο ελις, δε ξερω αν σ'αρεσει το τραγουδακι αλλα εμενα μ'αρεσει πολυ, δινει πονο, δε ξερω γιατι πανω στη μιζερια μου με επιασαν η μουρλα και η χαρα σημερα. Χορεψτε :P

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ρε why ηθελα να σου απαντησω αλλα στα μηνυματα μου γινεται της ποπης και δε με αφηνει ειμαι πανω απο το οριο, θελουν ξεσκαρταρισμα και βαριεμαι να το κανω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρε why ηθελα να σου απαντησω αλλα στα μηνυματα μου γινεται της ποπης και δε με αφηνει ειμαι πανω απο το οριο, θελουν ξεσκαρταρισμα και βαριεμαι να το κανω.


It's ok τέκνον μου,στείλε αν θες στο mail που σου είχα δώσει.

----------


## elis

Καλουτσικο άκου και το δικό μου με πολύ Λαβ κ πολύ καψούρα 
https://youtu.be/ZeYgfJACXWE

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Καλουτσικο άκου και το δικό μου με πολύ Λαβ κ πολύ καψούρα 
> https://youtu.be/ZeYgfJACXWE


Σορυ αλλα δεν ξερω πως αλλιως να εκφραστω: το κομματι αυτο εγαμησε!  :Smile:  
Μπραβο αληθεια  :Smile:

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Αφιερωμενο ελις, δε ξερω αν σ'αρεσει το τραγουδακι αλλα εμενα μ'αρεσει πολυ, δινει πονο, δε ξερω γιατι πανω στη μιζερια μου με επιασαν η μουρλα και η χαρα σημερα. Χορεψτε :P


πολύ καλό!

----------


## Macgyver

Oντως ,Ναταλια, ολο καλα κομματια βαζεις ..........βαζε , βαζε , να μαθαινω ......

----------


## elis

Κούκλα να σε εξηγήσω εγώ όταν βάζω ένα τραγούδι βάζω γιατί κάτι θέλω να πω δηλαδή βλέπω όλη τη συζήτηση κι εκεί που αν σας έβλεπα θα έλεγα παιδιά φτάνει με ζαλισατε τώρα βάζω ένα τραγούδι που λέει μία μαλακια την οποία θέλω να πω τέλος πάντων έτσι δε μαλώνω με κανένα πάντως κ λέω αυτό που θέλω

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/NT5k1FGpf9s

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Stavros

*Ω ρε τι θυμήθηκα τώρα....! 9 ετών,1992!
Κόλλημα!
*

----------


## Natalia_sups

Φυγε τωρα απ'τη ζωη μου γυαλινη χαρα, το γυαλιστερο σου δωρο οταν σπαει πονα...

Απο την αλλη και το χωρις χαρα πονα...γενικα η υπαρξη ειναι πονος, θα γινω βουδιστρια χαχαχα

----------


## leyu

enabler is enabler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kY_I7rUiE

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι αγαπάς δεν ξέρω ποιον αλλά αγαπάς κι επειδή κι εγώ αγαπάω άκου αυτό https://youtu.be/EM_YWDCxV9A

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλάκι αγαπάς δεν ξέρω ποιον αλλά αγαπάς κι επειδή κι εγώ αγαπάω άκου αυτό https://youtu.be/EM_YWDCxV9A


Α μπα δεν αγαπω...αυτο ειναι που με χαλαει. Δε μπορω  :Smile:  
Απο την αλλη και το να αγαπας σε χαλαει. Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα δηλαδη χαχαχα

----------


## blackbird

> Φυγε τωρα απ'τη ζωη μου γυαλινη χαρα, το γυαλιστερο σου δωρο οταν σπαει πονα...
> 
> Απο την αλλη και το χωρις χαρα πονα...γενικα η υπαρξη ειναι πονος, θα γινω βουδιστρια χαχαχα


Με τράβηξε η περιγραφή σου γιατί με εκφράζει. Πριν την μέση λέω "μπαα, δεν μ' αρέσει αλλά επειδή οι στίχοι γαμάνε κάτσε να το ακούσω μέχρι το τέλος". Ε, κόλλησα! Τέλειο είναι χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## elis

καλα κουκλα δεν επιμενω παντωσ να ξερεισ οτι εχεισ κατι μην απελπιζεσαι θα βρεθει καποιοσ

----------


## Delmem080319a

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους 




Το Μαύρο Λούκι,Alpha Ypsilon,Loopatic,Lobo Amarillo - *Μαθαίνω,προσαρμόζομαι,εξελ ίσσομαι και ζώ*

----------


## elis

Φοβερό

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Delmem080319a

Μαύρος Αμνός - Έτσι ήτανε πάντα η ζωή

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## Delmem080319a

LOVE IS FREE




Directed by Greg Mirzoyan
Camera assistant: Pascal Dupoy aka Kalou
Shot in Barcelona

Skaters:
Michelle Steilen aka Estro Jen
Katie Baird aka Bambi Bloodlust
Amy West aka Indy Jamma Jones
Vanna Curtis

Music: Selah Sue, 'Falling out'

----------


## Macgyver

> 



Το διδυμο Bregovic/Kusturica δεν παιζεται .....

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

> 


 thumbs up!

----------


## σακης



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Delmem080319a

Ταφ Λάθος - Έχω

----------


## Κύκνος

Τι με κοιτάζεις Ρόζα μουδιασμένο;
Συγχώρα με που δεν καταλαβαίνω
τι λένε τα κομπιούτερς κι οι αριθμοί...

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Natalia_sups

If I could tear my heart
And keep it miles apart
From love of beast or man
And never give a damn
If I could learn to lie
And never show my pride
I'd be just like the rest
Be someone I detest

I'm always looking for the sun
I'm always looking for the sun to shine

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Έρις



----------


## kavkaz



----------


## KARMA

Πόσο άθλιο γούστο έχετε μερικοί

----------


## kavkaz

Δεν πειραζει εχουμε εσενα την αθλια να μας το θυμιζεις

----------


## cdeleted29517

Mην ακούσω τίποτα για αθλιότητες :P

----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου



----------


## KARMA

> Δεν πειραζει εχουμε εσενα την αθλια να μας το θυμιζεις


Μεσα επεσες μωρη συκια.. αυτος ειμαι 1-0 mouhahahaha

----------


## KARMA

> Mην ακούσω τίποτα για αθλιότητες


https://youtu.be/VQetabeEoTY

Ακουσε το αν θελεις  :Smile:

----------


## Έρις

Et erunt homines se ipsos amantes
cupidi, elati, superbi, blasphemi, parentibus inoboedientes, ingrati, scelesti

----------


## Έρις

Καλή Πρωτομαγιά!
....είναι απεργία και όχι αργία!

----------


## Macgyver

δεν ακουω Ελληνικα , αλλα αυτο ειναι εξαιρεση .......

----------


## elis

Μακ τη διαφήμιση ξαναδεστην είναι η ζωή μου δραματοποιημένη

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ τη διαφήμιση ξαναδεστην είναι η ζωή μου δραματοποιημένη


Nομιζω πολλους εκφραζει το κομματι αυτο ..........εμενα καποτε , σιγουρα , , τα λαχανικα δεν κολλανε !! , θα βαλω την οριτζιναλ εκτελεση ......

Πολυ καλο κομματι , Ναταλια .........

----------


## elis

Μακ το βίντεο είναι η ζωή μου ήμουν αγρότης βοηθούσα τον πατέρα μου πήγα σχολείο σπούδασα κοιμόμουν στο μάθημα πήγα να γίνω κάτι δεν έγινα κ ξανα έγινα αγρότης

----------


## elis

Τώρα είμαι έτσι 
https://youtu.be/2LrCN_1nwdA

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ το βίντεο είναι η ζωή μου ήμουν αγρότης βοηθούσα τον πατέρα μου πήγα σχολείο σπούδασα κοιμόμουν στο μάθημα πήγα να γίνω κάτι δεν έγινα κ ξανα έγινα αγρότης


A , κι εγω νομιζα τα λογια του κομματιου .........που εκφραζουν κι αυτα πολλους , κι μενα καποτε ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Τώρα είμαι έτσι 
> https://youtu.be/2LrCN_1nwdA


Αμα εισαι ετσι , καλα ειναι !!!

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## turtle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUjW...96CDCFFD1B83AC

----------


## turtle



----------


## turtle



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be.com/watch?v=nLN72sR9w0M

----------


## deleted-member09062017



----------


## black angel



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Nαταλια , βαζε κομματια πληζ , ολα μαρεσουν , και δεν τα ξερω ........................

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## kavkaz

Ερις εσυ που ακους ροκιες ακου αυτο...εχει φωναρα ο τυπος...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az0oBjRnV5c

----------


## Έρις

> Ερις εσυ που ακους ροκιες ακου αυτο...εχει φωναρα ο τυπος...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az0oBjRnV5c



Ωραία φωνή έχει, αλλά μου αρέσει περισσότερο στα δικά τους τραγούδια.... Έχω και κόλλημα με το Dio, όποτε δεν με τρελάθηκα με την ερμηνεία του.

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## Macgyver

Ωραια μελωδια , Νάταλι.............περασε το τεστ ....

----------


## kavkaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-V8kYT1pvE

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## cdeleted29517



----------


## kavkaz

Cube εβαλες κομματαρα...

----------


## cdeleted29517

To ξέρω :P
πάρε και αυτό

----------


## cdeleted29517

Πάρε να χεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εχω ζητήσει διαγραφή, άντε γεια σας , καλή ζωή !

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω ζητήσει διαγραφή, άντε γεια σας , καλή ζωή !


Δεν θα είσαι ανάμεσα μας κύβε?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εχω ζητήσει διαγραφή, άντε γεια σας , καλή ζωή !


Γεια σου cube, θα μας λειψεις αλλα ευχομαι να μη σου λειψουμε! Πανε για αλλα  :Smile:

----------


## kavkaz

Cube που το ζητησες? Πες μου να το κανω και εγω

----------


## kavkaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5abamRO41fE




Παιδια ζητησα και εγω διαγραφη χαρηκα που τα παμε καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και το κομματι αφιερωμενο σε ολους μας...
Psychosociaaaaaaallllllll.....

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

> Cube εβαλες κομματαρα...


Αγριεμενο νιατο η Κιουμπ ...........

----------


## kavkaz

Slipknot-the devil in i

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEEasR7hVhA

----------


## Έρις



----------


## darkprincess

> 


 το λατρευω αυτο το τραγουδι!!!

----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## deleted-member09062017

μετα το παρανοικο μου μπαν για 1 μηνα.. και ενώ ειχα σκοπο να γραψω αλλα.. η ζωη μου πηρε μια ανέλπιστα παραξενη στροφη!!

μιας και ο λογαριασμος θα διαγραφει (το ποτε εξαρτάται από τα κεφια της διαχειρησης) σας αποχαιρετω με ένα τραγουδακι και αφηνω τα γαλλικα στον αοιδο..

με εκτιμηση για τα περισσοτερα μελη του φορουμ... να ειστε καλα και να προσεχετε

----------


## Έρις



----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/lUD4KSnR5v8 
Καλημέρα !!!!!

----------


## Έρις



----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/BcidhDV4eV4

----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/vcDNrPFfBoY

----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/QehH-JWobEQ

----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/k8yKTuvRmPE

----------


## Έρις



----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/fba_GiPari4

----------


## dreamers

https://youtu.be/PHVrkuf2uO8

----------


## Έρις



----------


## PositiveWave



----------


## Macgyver

> https://youtu.be/PHVrkuf2uO8


dreamer , στην σελιδα 1066 του music παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για να ποσταρεις βιντεο ....

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## σακης



----------


## darkprincess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHQK6mgwLbs
gamei retro electro  :Wink:

----------


## savatage

Λιγη ακομα!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP923Nv7F60

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Macgyver

Προφητικος ο Χαρυ Κλυνν , απο τα 80s ...........

----------


## Έρις



----------


## GiannisNik3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLxdBMHteuo

"Με μια ματιά στα πεταχτά 
επ’ αυτοφώρω βιαστικά 
Με μια ματιά στα πεταχτά 
αιώνια δικάστηκα 
να σ’ αγαπώ "

----------


## giorgos35

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLxdBMHteuo
> 
> "Με μια ματιά στα πεταχτά 
> επ’ αυτοφώρω βιαστικά 
> Με μια ματιά στα πεταχτά 
> αιώνια δικάστηκα 
> να σ’ αγαπώ "


Που το θυμηθηκες αυτο ρε σι.αυτο ειναι πολυ παλιο τραγουδι

----------


## elis

Δικαστηκες όντως χα χα

----------


## Teo.-

Έτσι πρέπει...

----------


## dreamers

Πολύ Al di meola για να γαληνέψει την ψυχή μας 

https://youtu.be/InTV2tbVk4o

----------


## KARMA

https://youtu.be/I7JRiRwAoFM

I know you think am happy
Is that really what you see
But take a good look at me
Do you really feel my pain


You never know how much you mean to me
I swear to God if I could make you see
Cause onetime I tried to lied to my self
Say I don’t love you, but it just doesn’t help
Girl I cant stay away
I cant stay away
From you


You’ll never know how it feels to be in my predicament
The girl I love so dearly
Is loving someone else
I try to walk away from you but never finds the strength
I gambled with my heart, but never cashing on the bet

----------


## savatage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6xr6VKg7sE

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver

Ωραιο κομματι , Ερις ................

----------


## ftatl



----------


## PositiveWave



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Οι εθνικοί ύμνοι μετράνε?

----------


## eskimo



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## eskimo



----------


## savatage

Καλημερα!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHfK...KXRHCLwY#t=157

----------


## jim7

https://youtu.be/jPgbISPxaaI

----------


## jim7

https://youtu.be/DslrHy9szT4

Peace world

----------


## Del-To-21042020a

Οχι και τοσο ανεβαστικο αλλα ενα απο τα πολυ αγαπημενα μου!!! 
https://youtu.be/JO7wFGY81iY

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ....................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .....................

----------


## savatage

Το προτιμω
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSkyoyyvnAY
Και λογω μελωδιας και λογω της ταινιας

gkoliobirtol καλο κομματι, αλλα για πολυ μαυρες στιγμες

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ....................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ....................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ...................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .....................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .............

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ...........

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .

----------


## jim7

.............................................

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## savatage



----------


## Macgyver

Αφιερωμενο στην ομωνυμη savatage ( τυχαιο ? ) ..........................

----------


## savatage

Πολυ ωραιο κομματι... Ηταν το πρωτο που ακουσα απο τους savatage πριν περιπου 17 χρονια.

----------


## Macgyver

> Πολυ ωραιο κομματι... Ηταν το πρωτο που ακουσα απο τους savatage πριν περιπου 17 χρονια.


Κι εγω το βρισκω πολυ καλο κομματι .....

----------


## pink floyd

https://www.youtu.be.com/watch?v=YlDDL0RErV0

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Delmem080319a

Rag'n'Bone Man -* Human* 




I'm only human
I'm only—I'm only—
I'm only human, human

Maybe I'm foolish,
Maybe I'm blind
Thinking I can see through this
And see what's behind
Got no way to prove it
So maybe I'm lying

But I'm only human after all,
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me
Don't put your blame on me

Take a look in the mirror
And what do you see?
Do you see it clearer
Or are you deceived
In what you believe?

'Cause I'm only human after all,
You're only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me

Some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above

I'm only human after all,
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me

Don't ask my opinion,
Don't ask me to lie
Then beg for forgiveness
For making you cry,
For making you cry

'Cause I'm only human after all,
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me,
Don't put the blame on me

Some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above

I'm only human after all,
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me

I'm only human, I make mistakes
I'm only human that's all it takes
To put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me

'Cause I'm no prophet or messiah
You should go looking somewhere higher

I'm only human after all,
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me,
Don't put the blame on me

I'm only human, I do what I can
I'm just a man, I do what I can
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ...................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ...................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. ....................

----------


## savatage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g02DNyBLJo4

----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## σακης



----------


## butterfly95

> 


Καλημερεςςς

----------


## σακης

Καλημερρααα πεταλουδα

----------


## Numenor

http://<a href="https://www.youtube....ZKLySZeHe0</a>

Watch the disillusionist making himself disappear
A last display of magic ere surrendering to fear
Lost my faith in leaders and systems long ago
Now it seems I'm losing faith in everything I know
No more attempts to fill the empty pages

Don't ask me to explain my actions
There's no masterplan
No longer seek I satisfaction
In these barren lands
I asked so many whys: were given so few answers
That I can't seem to sense any sense anymore

I cried out to the heavens above
To find out if someone was waiting for me
But they just wanted my gold, not my soul
Though they could have it for free

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Afraid to swim into the sea
For the sea may drown
Afraid to climb into the tree
If lightning splits the crown
I heard so many lies; that truth no longer matters
Taking endless extra spins on my unmerry-go-round

Tried to play my life backwards
To find hidden messages; telling me who I am
But I only heard
"Thou art human - thou art damned"

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Used to flow with the waves
But who can swim forever without drowning
Used to strive for immortality
But who needs eternity
In misery

Lying awake at night; should I keep up the fight
Is madness cursed our divine
Roll with the thunder; cry in the rain
What would the lunatic find

O, apathy divine
Forget it all in time
No more darkness; no more light
No more battles left to fight

Should I rely on the arts
To cast light upon us all
Should I write a requiem
For what none wants to recall
At all

No I shall count these the last days of the sun
And seek comfort in darkness
'Til my life tread is spun

But play just one more for me lads;
As they carry me out...

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .................................................. ................

----------


## jim7

.................................................. .................................................. ......

----------


## Macgyver

Εκει θα παω να βρω συντροφο .................................

----------


## GiannisNik3



----------


## GiannisNik3



----------


## GiannisNik3

Η νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα σε ένα τραγούδι

----------


## Έρις



----------


## savatage

Ωραιο, Ερις.

----------


## Έρις

Ο Marco τα σπάει στο High hopes... νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει περισσότερο κι από pink floyd!!

----------


## GiannisNik3



----------


## Έρις



----------


## savatage



----------


## jim7

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g77wH68dFC8

----------


## Έρις



----------


## savatage

Η συναυλια των συναυλιων!

----------


## Έρις



----------


## pink floyd

Chilling!!!!

----------


## black angel



----------


## savatage

εντελως to the point!!!

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## turtle



----------


## DL010117a

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGDcYHfQvy4

----------


## boo



----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## boo



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## λουλούδι



----------


## λουλούδι



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## GiannisNik3

https://youtu.be/Oi2WFnUpZkM

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

> https://youtu.be/Oi2WFnUpZkM



Στην σελιδα 1066 του music παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμα ενος βιντεο ..........

----------


## DL010117a



----------


## λουλούδι



----------


## malamataki

https://youtu.be/umzN2ujyARY 

Εστάλη από Lenovo P70-A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## blackbird



----------


## Macgyver

Ξυπνατε ΒΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ .......


στην σελιδα 1066 του music παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμε ενος βιντεο , για καθε ενδιαφερομενο ....

----------


## Delmem080319a

Για εμάς που πίσω μείναμε - Το Μαύρο Λούκι, Βρώμικος Λανθάνων Στίχος, Όψη Διπλή & Inept Φιλική Συμμετοχή

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Delmem080319a

Κάπου στο Άπειρο - Το Μαύρο Λούκι, Loopatic, Λακωνικός

----------


## Έρις



----------


## pink floyd



----------


## ftatl



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Poet



----------


## makis1984

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwi4BHMnJvg

----------


## Έρις



----------


## savatage



----------


## Έρις



----------


## Έρις



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## κρύσταλλο



----------


## elis

Λίγο που τα είδα ότι ακούω εβαλεσ κρύσταλλο

----------


## zeroend

λολ αυτο το φορουμ πιο πολλους metalheads εχει παρα λαικους τελος παντων να κατι απο μενα 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkWplI8fOyM

----------


## GiannisNik3

Απελευθέρωση από την κατάρα του Ιεχωβά! Ένας νέος "Προμηθέας" χρειάζεται να ανατείλει για να σώσει την ανθρωπότητα..  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## black angel



----------


## Delmem080319a

Razastarr feat. Dogmother - Μακρύς Δρόμος

----------


## Macgyver

Η μεγαλυτερη βλακεια του ανθρωπου , ο πολεμος .................................................. ......δεν θα πολεμουσα για κανεναν , δεν δεχομαι διαταγες .....ουτε δινω , ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του .......προτιμω την αυτοδικια .......παρα την υπακοη σε νομους φτιαγμενους απο ατελη οντα .................................................. .......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Delmem080319a

Live Aid Finale 1985 - Do they know its Christmas?




Γιατί συγκινούμαι κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτό το κομμάτι? Για χίλιους λόγους μάλλον... 
Εύχομαι Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους και φως στις καρδιές, να έχετε δύναμη να αντέχετε ό,τι και αν περνάτε.

----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Χρονια Πολλα και καλα παιδες .........

----------


## athinak1

Χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους!! Υγεια πανω απο ολα...και ευτυχια!!!! 

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ftatl

Καλη χρονια να εχουμε!

----------


## Delmem080319a

Razastarr - Μπόλικη αγάπη




Καλή χρονιά! Με μπόλικη αγάπη

----------


## savatage

Οι πολλοι ανθρωποι σε κατσιαζουν....

----------


## Poet



----------


## Delmem080319a

Shinedown - Simple Man

----------


## orestiss



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## Delmem080319a

Benjamin Clementine - I Won't Complain

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## afratoulini90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfGLKgT8S8

----------


## black angel

ζησε με ότι εχεις, ότι βρεις, και ότι σου λεει η φωνη σου!!! όλα πανε συμφωνα με το σχεδιο

----------


## Delmem080319a

Cars Love Girls - There Must Be An Angel

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Οχι , οχι , δεν διαφημιζω την καμερα , μαρεσει πολυ το κομματι ........ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι ?

----------


## Seezo

> Οχι , οχι , δεν διαφημιζω την καμερα , μαρεσει πολυ το κομματι ........ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι ?


pain disorder project - summer shadows . Δεν ξέρω ποιο mix είναι αλλά τα φωνητικά είναι από αυτό το κομμάτι. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το κομμάτι από King Crimson, πολύ καλό!

----------


## Seezo

Να βάλω κι εγώ δύο κομμάτια από έναν "άλλο κόσμο".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfCKqxAz14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkKQg_kljAk

----------


## Macgyver

> pain disorder project - summer shadows . Δεν ξέρω ποιο mix είναι αλλά τα φωνητικά είναι από αυτό το κομμάτι. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το κομμάτι από King Crimson, πολύ καλό!



Σευχαριστω πολυ ......

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## savatage

> 


Αφου θα τα κανεις ολα εντιτ σε ".........................." σε λιγο, παρε μια παραθεση για να μαθεις. χαχαχαχ πλακα κανω, παραθεση επειδη ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου...

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## in the woods

Μινιμαλιστική μελωδία.

I'll go.Where, I don't know.But I'll go.

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> muse resistance

----------


## jim7

> Bombay Bicycle Club - You Already Know

----------


## jim7

> The Killers - Human

----------


## jim7

> nu amor

----------


## jim7

> Nicolas Jaar - Let's Live For Today

----------


## jim7

> Ratatat - Loud Pipes

----------


## jim7

> Tame Impala - Apocalypse Dreams

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - Mardy Bum

----------


## jim7

> 


Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down

----------


## jim7

> Black Keys Heavy Soul

----------


## jim7

> Tame Impala - New Person, Same Old Mistakes

----------


## jim7

> James Brown - Funky Drummer

----------


## jim7

> EITS The Only Moment We Were Alone

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Ratatat - Breaking Away

----------


## jim7

> Ratatat-Wildcat

----------


## jim7

> The XX - Intro HQ

----------


## jim7

> Calexico - Wave

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

Michael Kiwanuka - Cold Little Heart


]

----------


## jim7

Unchained Melody - Al Green

----------


## jim7

> Bon Iver - Holocene (Official Music Video)

----------


## jim7

> Brett Anderson - A different place

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Buzzcocks-Boredom

----------


## jim7

> The Buzzcocks - I Believe

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> THEY MUST BE RUSSIANS nagasaki's children 1979

----------


## jim7

> Gun Club-Jack On Fire (1981)

----------


## jim7

> Eat Sleep Rave Repeat (feat. Beardyman) [Calvin Harris Remix]

----------


## jim7

> The Chemical Brothers - Galvanize

----------


## jim7

> The Fall. Bingo masters breakout.

----------


## jim7

> Love Is An Unfamiliar Name - The Duke Spirit

----------


## jim7

> The Fall - Psycho Mafia

----------


## jim7

> The FALL - 'Rowche Rumble' - 1979

----------


## jim7

> The Fall - Mr Pharmacist

----------


## in the woods

Snakes on the dance floor, snakes in the U-Bahn!

----------


## jim7

The Black Keys - Too Afraid To Love You







> The Black Keys - Too Afraid To Love You

----------


## jim7

American Authors - Best Day Of My Life






> American Authors - Best Day Of My Life

----------


## jim7

505 lyrics - Arctic Monkeys







> 505 lyrics - Arctic Monkeys

----------


## jim7

Παντελής Παντελίδης - Άλλη Μια Ευκαιρία






> Παντελής Παντελίδης - Άλλη Μια Ευκαιρία

----------


## jim7

ΣΒΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ-ΑΓΓΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Μ.







> ΣΒΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΚΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ-ΑΓΓΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ Μ.

----------


## jim7

Marianto - Simple World (Thodoris Triantafillou & CJ Jeff Remix)

----------


## jim7

Naxatras - I am the Beyonder

----------


## jim7

*Passenger - Let Her Go (Kygo Remix)*

----------


## jim7

*Gregory Porter - Liquid Spirit (Claptone Remix)*

----------


## jim7

*Moby, Go*

----------


## jim7

*The White Stripes-Fell In Love With A Girl*

----------


## jim7

Daniel Fernandes - After All (Original Mix)

----------


## jim7

*Agnes Obel - September Song (Deluxe Soundtrack)*

----------


## in the woods

Ταιριάζει με τη διάθεση μου σήμερα.Το ακούω ενώ είμαι γεμάτη δάκρυα και μετά από ένα ξέσπασμα έντασης,πανικού και συσσωρευμένου θυμού.

----------


## jim7

Tom Waits - Gun Street Girl

----------


## jim7

Jersey Girl - Tom Waits

----------


## Macgyver

Jim 7 , εχεις βαλει πολυ ωραια κομματια , δεν τα ηξερα καθολου , φαινεται οτι εισαι αρκετα μικροτερος μου , εχω μεινει στα 80s ................ αν και ειμαι 56 , εχουμε τα ιδια γουστα , καμμια 25αρια απ τα κομματια σου τα περασα στo στικακι του αυτοκινητου μου , που εχω καλο στερεο ......ακουω πολυ μουσικη .....

----------


## jim7

Eλευθερα φίλε, το καλό πρεπει να πολλαπλασιάζεται....

----------


## in the woods

https://sabbathassembly.bandcamp.com...ross-of-christ

----------


## jim7

Love goes on The go-betweens

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

Billy Bragg-St.Swithins Day..

----------


## jim7

Big mouths and no guts

----------


## jim7

Orange Juice - Love Love

----------


## Έρις



----------


## jim7

Frank Sinatra Ava Gardner I Think Of You

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## Delmem080319a

Clarence Bekker, Roberto Luti, Jason Tamba - CRAZY

----------


## Έρις



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## boo



----------


## jim7



----------


## ftatl



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## in the woods



----------


## λουλούδι



----------


## λουλούδι



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> plan9-looking at you (mc5 diaskeyh)

----------


## in the woods

Back to the 80's.

----------


## Numenor



----------


## Delmem080319a

Mo'kalamity meets Sly and Robbie -THROW DOWN YOUR GUNS

----------


## Έρις



----------


## jim7



----------


## ftatl



----------


## in the woods



----------


## in the woods

Then my loneliness closes in, so I drink a german wine
and drift in dreams of other lives and greater times.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Razastarr - ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΟΥ

----------


## jim7

> A king at night - Bonnie 'Prince' Billy

----------


## jim7

> *Bonnie 'Prince' Billy "I See A Darkness"*

----------


## jim7

> *Palace "Horses"*

----------


## jim7

> They Might Be Giants - Am I Awake? - dir. by Alex Italics (official TMBG contest winner)

----------


## jim7

> Experimental Film (with Homestar Runner)- They Might Be Giants

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Palace Music "Old Jerusalem

----------


## jim7

> DRAG CITY LIMITS PRESENTS: BONNIE 'PRINCE' BILLY – "BAD ACTOR"

----------


## jim7

> David Byrne - This Is That

----------


## in the woods

χάσιμο.




You float there, somewhere between pleasure and fear
In a piece of time you can't determine
You're everywhere but in the present
Hey you disappear further and further
Into these incalculable rooms
And your personality fades away
Your features evaporate, your body decomposes
And your last thought is that you have become a noise
A thin, nameless noise among all the others
Howling in the empty dark room.

----------


## savatage

> χάσιμο.


Μπραβο βρε In the woods!
Και ηθελα να στο πω χτες προχτες οτι το κομματι απο vali με πηγε πλεηλιστ σε Ulver με τις ωρες!
good shit

Διαφορετικο κλιμα απο μενα, σαρακοστιανο!

----------


## in the woods

> Μπραβο βρε In the woods!
> Και ηθελα να στο πω χτες προχτες οτι το κομματι απο vali με πηγε πλεηλιστ σε Ulver με τις ωρες!
> good shit
> 
> Διαφορετικο κλιμα απο μενα, σαρακοστιανο!


Καλημέρα savatage.Χάρηκα με το ποστ σου και με το οτι ακούς και εσύ ulver. Έχω κολλήσει με το perdition city τις τελευταίες μέρες και γενικά με "διαστημικούς",cyberpunk,post αποκαλυπτικούς ήχους.Μετά από αρκετούς μήνες έχει αρχίσει να με απορροφά μια συγκεκριμένη νοητική κατάσταση και η διάθεση μου είναι σχετικά καλή.
Καλά,τρελό κοπάνημα το κομμάτι που έβαλες.Γέλασα πολύ με τους στίχους,ειδικά με αυτόν : "φοράει ανάποδους σταυρούς,πορώνεται με τους νεκρούς".Νηστεία από εδώ και πέρα,έτσι? Να μας ευλογήσει και ο παπάς.. :P

----------


## jim7

> They Might Be Giants - End of the Rope

----------


## jim7

> They Might Be Giants- I Was Dancing in the Lesbian Bar (jonathan richman)

----------


## jim7

> Valgeir Sigurðsson & Dawn McCarthy : "Winter Sleep"

----------


## jim7

> She keeps bees-Owl

----------


## jim7

> Vic Chesnutt - Flirted With You All My Life

----------


## jim7

> Cowboy Junkies- Flirted With You All My Life

----------


## jim7

> Public Image Limited - This Is Not A Love Song

----------


## in the woods

A kind of people I can't describe
They got a number between their eyes
Identity has been commanded
Subconscious has recorded
The orders from the big head
I'm now a part of this machine
Supervised by the telescreen.

Under hypnosis I take a walk
Controlled people have to stop
Robotic voice starts to talk.

----------


## Έρις



----------


## jim7

> BMX Bandits - E102

----------


## jim7

> The Field Mice - Emma's House

----------


## in the woods

Γκρίζα, post-punk αισθητική και το κομμάτι και το βίντεο.

----------


## serios

@in the woods Ελληνίδα είναι;; Έχει περίεργη προφορά.

----------


## in the woods

> @in the woods Ελληνίδα είναι;; Έχει περίεργη προφορά.


Όχι,από τη Σουηδία είναι το συγκρότημα.Το κομμάτι που έβαλες μου άρεσε και μου θύμισε λίγο αμερικανική country μουσική τύπου 16 horsepower.Εγώ έχω κολλήσει με κάτι τέτοια τις τελευταίες μέρες :




12' κομμάτι βέβαια,αν αντέχεις άκουσε το,αν και πιστεύω αξίζει.Το συνδυάζω με εικόνες,σαν αυτή :

----------


## serios

@in the woods μου θύμισε Ghost in the sell η εικόνα...
Ωραίο κ το κομμάτι...ακούω κ γω αρκετά επικά τραγούδια σε διάρκεια.

----------


## jim7

> Bonnie "Prince" Billy - One With The Birds

----------


## jim7

> Tom Waits - "Downtown Train"

----------


## jim7

> On The Nickel ~ Tom Waits - 1979 live

----------


## jim7

> Tom Waits - Blue Valentines

----------


## jim7

> Tom Waits - All The World Is Green

----------


## jim7

> Tom Waits - Innocent When You Dream

----------


## ftatl



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Beirut-Postcards from Italy

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Goodbye To Old Friends - Stuart A. Staples

----------


## jim7

> Vic Chesnutt - "Everything I Say"

----------


## jim7

> Tracey Thorn - Sister Winter

----------


## jim7

> Sufjan Stevens - Sister Winter

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Severed

----------


## jim7

> The Durutti Column - Destroy She Said

----------


## jim7

> Modest Mouse- Paper Thin Walls

----------


## jim7

> Cat Power - Good Woman

----------


## jim7

> Modest Mouse
> I came As a Rat

----------


## jim7

> 3rd Planet by Modest Mouse

----------


## jim7

> Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything

----------


## jim7

> THE DAMNED - Love Song

----------


## jim7

> The Only Ones - Another Girl Another Planet

----------


## jim7

> Pavement - Stereo

----------


## jim7

> Pixies → Hey/Gigantic

----------


## jim7

> Pavement, Summer Babe

----------


## in the woods

Don't hold me back, this is my own hell.

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> The Skin Of My Yellow Country Teeth - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah

----------


## jim7

> Godspeed You Black Emperor - East Hastings

----------


## jim7

> Sad lovers and Giants - Things we never did

----------


## jim7

> SOVIET SOVIET - ECSTASY

----------


## jim7

> Sad Lovers & Giants - 50:50

----------


## jim7

> The Sound - "Total Recall"

----------


## jim7

> The Chameleons - Swamp Thing - 1986

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - "The Mariner's Revenge Song"

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Make You Better

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Down By The Water

----------


## jim7

> Jonnathan she crack

----------


## jim7

> the MODERN LOVERS "Hospital" 1972

----------


## jim7

> the MODERN LOVERS "Old World" 1972

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> mc5 detroit linkin park

----------


## boo



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Killing in the Name- (Rage Against the Machine Cover) Ft. Sophia Urista

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - This Is Why We Fight

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists Sons and Daughters

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists: The Engine Driver

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Crane Wife 1 and 2

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Till The Water's All Long Gone

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Here I Dreamt I Was An Architect

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - On the Bus Mall

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - Leslie Anne Levine

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - The Infanta

----------


## jim7

> Sufjan Stevens - The Great God Bird

----------


## jim7

> Frank Sinatra - It was a very good year

----------


## orestiss



----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists- Shiny

----------


## blackbird

*Are you lost somehow, drowning in the crowd?
Are you on your own again?
Right back at the start, kid, don't lose your heart
Till you're where you wanna be

Down at the cold steps where no light exists
That's where you wanna be feelin' sick
You find your hopes and your abandoned dreams
That's where you find your purpose

Sometimes I take another breath
Another step to embrace what I have
Then I stare at you staring back
And I know that I'm not dead
It takes a voice to make a change
It takes courage to not be the same
If the world is silenced today
I'll make sure to scream my name

(Breathe in and let it burn)

Are you lost somehow, drowning in the crowd?
Are you on your own again? (Are you on your own again?)
Right back at the start, kid, don't lose your heart
Till you're where you wanna be (Till you're where you wanna be)

Don't lose your heart
There are pains in life and it won't be easy
Don't lose your heart
Part of being accepted's to accept yourself
Don't lose your heart
It's the pulse that beats and your voice that speaks
Don't lose your heart
If you're willing to change, if you're willing to fight
Just promise me

(Don't lose your heart)

Remind yourself you're breathing
Remind yourself that you're bleeding
Remind yourself you're breathing
Remind yourself

Are you lost somehow, drowning in the crowd?
Are you on your own again?
Right back at the start, kid, don't lose your heart
Till you're where you wanna be (Till you're where you wanna be)

Remind yourself that you're bleeding
Remind yourself you're breathing
Remind yourself that you're bleeding
Remind yourself you're breathing
Remind yourself that you're bleeding*

----------


## jim7

> A beginning song

----------


## jim7

> The chameleons Second skin

----------


## jim7

> The CHAMELEONS - 'In Shreds' - 12" 1981

----------


## jim7

> The Chameleons - Less than Human

----------


## jim7

> The CHAMELEONS - 'A Person Isn't Safe Anywhere These Days' - 7" 1983

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists- The Wanting Comes in Waves

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - The Rake's Song

----------


## jim7

> The decemberists-The wrong year

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## jim7

> Bonnie 'Prince' Billy - Hard Life

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Decemberists - Cocoon

----------


## jim7

> Tame Impala - Powerlines

----------


## jim7

> Odalisque-The Decemberists

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

https://youtube.com/watch?v=uUS0-0Fv7c8?t=74

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## afratoulini90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScNNfyq3d_w

----------


## jim7

> Nothing to Remember By Neko Case

----------


## jim7

> Neko Case - Tightly

----------


## jim7

> Cibelle - Green Grass

----------


## jim7

> Tom Waits - Dead And Lovely

----------


## jim7

> elizabeth fraser - underwater

----------


## jim7

> DREAM BABY - Elizabeth FRASER

----------


## jim7

> Primal Scream - It Happens

----------


## jim7

> The Decemberists - July, July!

----------


## jim7

> The Field Mice - When Morning Comes To Town

----------


## jim7

> Buzzcocks - Moving Away From The Pulsebeat

----------


## jim7

> Buzzcocks - Fiction Romance

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## deletedmember060818a

Πότε θα ηρεμήσω και γω; 

https://youtu.be/5Tn31S6Bvf0

----------


## jim7

> The Chimbley Sweep -decemberists

----------


## jim7

> you came on your own that's how you'll leave

----------


## jim7

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q4LfzxI07q4

----------


## jim7

> Sonic Youth - Self-obsessed and sexxe

----------


## jim7

> Sonic Youth - Schizophrenia

----------


## jim7

> Sonic Youth - Cotton crown

----------


## jim7

> Sonic Youth - "White Cross"

----------


## jim7

>

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - Underdog

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - Where Did All the Love Go?

----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - Fire

----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - Shoot The Runner

----------


## jim7

> Peter Underdog
> Groucho Marx


https://www.reverbnation.com/play_no...urce=pi_artist

----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - You're In Love With a Psycho

----------


## jim7

https://www.reverbnation.com/peterun...disorientation

----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - eez-eh

----------


## jim7

> Kasabian - Goodbye Kiss

----------


## jim7

> Editors - The Weight

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## Natalia_sups



----------


## jim7

> Clocdva 4hours

----------


## jim7

> Thievery Corporation - Un Simple Histoire

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## Xfactor



----------


## jim7

> Feldberg - You and Me

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> The Pastels - Check My Heart

----------


## jim7

> The Pastels - Thank You for Being You.

----------


## jim7

> Moby 'That's When I Reach For My Revolver'

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Editors - Papillon

----------


## jim7

> Smokers Outside the Hospital Doors

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Fleet Foxes - Helplessness Blues

----------


## jim7

> Sugar Boats by Modest Mouse

----------


## jim7

> Modest Mouse - The World At Large

----------


## jim7

> Modest Mouse - Satin In A Coffin

----------


## jim7

> Tracey Thorn - Grand Canyon

----------


## jim7

> Paul Anka - Black Hole Sun

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Violent Femmes - Crazy

----------


## jim7

> In the Mood for Love - Shigeru Umebayashi

----------


## jim7

> ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙΑ,(Northern Trails) - Stelios Petrakis

----------


## jim7

> massive attack - black milk

----------


## jim7

> Massive Attack - The Spoils ft. Hope Sandoval

----------


## jim7

> Röyksopp & Robyn "Monument

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Black Keys - Weight of Love

----------


## jim7

> The Black Keys - Gold On The Ceiling [

----------


## jim7

> Psychotic Girl - The Black Keys

----------


## jim7

> faster isn't always better - sister ray

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> PIXIES - GREENS AND BLUES

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## boo



----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - Leave Before The Lights Come On

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - Settle for a Draw

----------


## jim7

> Cigarette Smoker Fiona Arctic Monkeys

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - From the ritz to the rubble


Arctic Monkeys - From the ritz to the rubble

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - I Bet You Look Good On The Dancefloor (Official Video)

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - R U Mine? (Official Video)

----------


## jim7

> Arctic Monkeys - Arabella (Official Audio)

----------


## jim7

:Cool:

----------


## jim7

> Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (Official Video)

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

ακούγεται πολύ καλύτερα στην υψηλή ταχύτητα

----------


## jim7

> Pearl Jam - Jeremy (Official Video)

----------


## jim7

> Pearl jam - better man

----------


## jim7

Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Maps

----------


## jim7

> I Never Said I Was Deep - Jarvis Cocker

----------


## jim7

> The Loft - "Why Does the Rain

----------


## jim7

> The White Stripes Ball and biscuit

----------


## jim7

> Heartless Bastards- Came A Long Way

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dark Necessities [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------


## jim7

> Alexi Murdoch - Orange Sky (Live)

----------


## boo



----------


## jim7

> *Múm - Weeping Rock, Rock*

----------


## jim7

> *Múm, Green Grass Of Tunnel
> 
> *

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Thievery Corporation - San San Rock neos diskos

----------


## jim7

:Cool:

----------


## jim7

> Shivaree - Goodnight Moon

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

> Edwyn Collins - "You'll Never Know"

----------


## jim7

[QUOTE]
Edwyn Collins -

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7

[video=youtube;xAkg4cwJp

----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## jim7



----------


## boo



----------


## Yoco Choco



----------


## Adzik

> 


Ouaou.,.. κ πόσο μου αρέσει κ το Νικ νειμ σου..το αγαπώ χαχαχα



Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

https://youtu.be/kVOYLDQUGX4

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Ανατριχιαζω πάντα οταν τους βλέπω

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Yoco Choco

> Ouaou.,.. κ πόσο μου αρέσει κ το Νικ νειμ σου..το αγαπώ χαχαχα
> 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ω!...Ευχαριστώ!
Δεν έχει πλάκα το πόσο εύκολα μπορείς να ψυχομετρήσεις κάποιον,απλά και μόνο γνωρίζοντας το γούστο του σε μουσική,βιβλία,ταινίες,ενδ αφέροντα?...Αυτό το κριτήριο το χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια και πάντα με γλυτώνει από ανούσιο κόπο στις σχέσεις μου με τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Adzik

Θα έλεγα πως είναι πολύ σημαντικό..κ ενδιαφέρον, ναι...αλλά ξέρεις δεν νομίζω πως μπορούμε να ήμαστε απόλυτοι...υπάρχουν κ παράγοντες όπως πχ..η πρόσβαση στα..η τύχη..η η ψυχική διάθεση που μπορεί να καθορίσει το γούστο των ακουσμάτων ,η τα ακούσματα εκείνης της περιόδου...

Αν πχ κάποιος ζει στην Ισλανδία κ ένας άλλος στην ραχουλα της Παλαιοκαστρίτσας ( λέμε τωρα)

Κ την ίδια ψυχοσύνθεση να έχουν...ε μάλλον είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν διαφορετικά ακούσματα..  :Smile: 

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Αλλά ότι είναι εργαλείο που διευκολύνει να έρθεις κοντά σε κάποιον..ναι είναι... :Smile: 

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Ίσως επειδή όλα αυτά είναι τέχνη κ έχουν να κάνουν κατά κάποιο τρόπο όχι μόνο με την παιδεία αλλά κ με αυτά που συγκινούν τον καθέναν...
Ξέρεις...η αχιλλιος πτέρνα του καθενός...

Πάλι με κάθε επιφύλαξη..είχα έναν πολύ αγαπημένο φίλο ο οποίος με συστημένη συναιχως σε κάτι απίστευτες μουσικάρες.. κ όμως όταν αρνήθηκα τον έρωτα του..με εκδικήθηκε όπως κανείς δεν το είχε κάνει...με τρελή αναισθησία..

,Χααχαχαχα 

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Adzik

Ο οποίος με συστηνε ( ήθελα να πω) 

Εστάλη από TA-1020 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo



----------


## elis

Αντα τα πραγματα ειναι απλα σου παρουσιασε τον εαυτο του σου ζητησε επειτα απο αυτο τι ηθελε δεν του το δωσεσ πηγε να ψαξει αλλου να το βρει δεν ειναι θεμα εκδικησησ εγω το εκανα μικροσ αυτο εδινα ηθελα να παρω δεν εδινεσ εφευγα απλη λογικη κατι δινω αν το εκτιμησεισ καλωσ σε πληροφορω καμια δεν το εκτιμησε ποτε δεν ηταν λεφτα αυτο που εδινα χιουμορ χαβαλε τετοια ποτε λεφτα ποτε δεν ειπα σε γυναικα να σε κερασω ενα ποτο καμια δεν εκτιμησε την προσφορα εγω μετα εγινα ουκασ γνωρισα την κορη μου κ θα με στειλει η κορη μου κοιμηθητε ησυχεσ ολεσ

----------


## Yoco Choco

Dope!

----------


## boo



----------


## Macgyver

Ενα οχι και τοσο γνωστο κομματι του αξεχαστου και μεγαλου Τζων Λενον .......

----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## in the woods



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## ftatl



----------


## Delmember031219

"Που με βρήκες εδώ κάτω τι με θες;
Το μυαλό μου δε σαλεύει από κούνια
σα να γεννήθηκα μου φαίνεται χτες
ενώ έξω υπάρχουν έξυπνοι μιλιούνια.

Αυτούς τους είδα, τους άκουσα, τους νιώθει το πετσί μου
προτιμώ τα καρφιά που με κρατάνε στο σταυρό
αυτοί πουλήσαν ακριβά τη γέννησή μου,
αυτοί φυλάνε το σκοτάδι θησαυρό."

----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## Badhusband



----------


## homebod



----------


## boo



----------


## Delmem080319a

A Tribe Called Red Ft. Black Bear - Stadium Pow Wow

----------


## Nefeli28

http://youtu.be/4cVNSrnsbYw

----------


## Macgyver

> http://youtu.be/4cVNSrnsbYw



Ντιαρ Νεφελι , στην σελιδα 1066 του music , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για την δημοσιευση ενος βιντεο ..........

----------


## Delmem080319a

Frankie goes to Hollywood - THE POWER OF LOVE

----------


## oboro



----------


## Vasilis soze

https://youtu.be/qS4-JXB2yUU 
Είναι και τα γενέθλια μου 

Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## Delmem080319a

The Sound - Winning

----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## Natalia_sups

https://youtu.be/UQlFOX0YKlQ

----------


## Delmem080319a

ΣΤΕΡΕΟ ΝΟΒΑ - Νέα Ζωή 705

----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## No love no glory

https://m.youtube.com/results?search...there+royksopp

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## oboro



----------


## boo



----------


## Cheburashka

Κατι οικειο υπαρχει σε αυτη την μελωδια μα πολυ ομως. :Cool:

----------


## jim7

Του σατανα

----------


## Delmem080319a

AIKYO - Cajita de musica

----------


## oboro



----------


## boo



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMW4Su3pWw

----------


## Delmem080319a

Mark Knopfler - Brothers in arms (Live in Berlin 2007)

----------


## Άγνωστος



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWUakp-S7Q

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysajsrCe1qg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isimkEA5MEs

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.............................

----------


## Delmem080319a

City of the Sun - "Second Sun"

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r80GL6g6_s8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhFae-uXVQI

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWsbmwzn7oc

----------


## Delmem080319a

One Breath Around The World - Guillaume Nery

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

> One Breath Around The World - Guillaume Nery
> [/video]


Kαταπληκτικο βιντεο , delmem ........τοδα πολλες φορες , κανω καταδυσεις , αλλα οχι σε τετοια υπεροχαμερη , ιδιως η συναντηση με τις φαλαινες ειναι το κατι αλλο ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie3BYFXSX60

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngA7-IhFo8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuz7uFZ5R_o

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx4w6ejTRmE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjDwaOGOndM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64kfRZaxha4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO7gb3ct7EQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2L4OueYcJ8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyGlQCNeCW0

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsgqjlqWo5o

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoqRj3NHcA0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaIUTi6ZN4g

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGysgfqok2A

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOwkCezH0CQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64kfRZaxha4

----------


## boo



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6NupHij1P0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaA21t3qeRw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydRn_DUHO9Q

----------


## oboro



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAir3dfc0ME

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMstnLks8V4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKGNTzJoZt0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z1sMkHgrXc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfIP36iy9wE

----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## oboro



----------


## ScreamAger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjuMCYj-mp4

----------


## oboro



----------


## boo



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBHHKONCd18

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKFBZn41qsI

----------


## albert111

Hi there, thanks for sharing a good music here. In return I can recommend u to try this fansite of Billy Walters.

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/QdIYVXCfrQM

----------


## Constantly curious

Coming down


https://youtu.be/sZdbNMDH8hc

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/43zzw6keaoE

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/3XIxaEuXKec

----------


## Έρις



----------


## Constantly curious

Cult https://youtu.be/uT1h0VTRsTc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfPRhultk8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bth4zj3h6E

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQhenwFF6zw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75Qv2IJgzI4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaA21t3qeRw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoqRj3NHcA0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpPsF6eansM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyoXM7E39Jg

----------


## Christina42

Δν κτλβα γιατί βάζεις τραγούδια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να ξεδωσω  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/B7iXYcYmZcI

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rvoHuv0fQ

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqg4V4BmJj0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhO6zOKhi-I

----------


## Del-meme290719b



----------


## Constantly curious

Ντέρτι και καημός https://youtu.be/EV6MiKZ2Hzs

----------


## oboro



----------


## Del-meme290719b



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWUakp-S7Q

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=modsNdAaQwE

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIenTL9SPQA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLn...&start_radio=1

----------


## Κύκνος

Είσαι μια ροκ μπαλάντα
που θ' αγαπώ για πάντα
χωρίς να ξέρω το γιατί...

Ένα τραγούδι είσαι
που χρόνια μ' εκδικείσαι
γιατί δεν έχεις ξεχαστεί...

----------


## Nightshark

https://youtu.be/fHiO2HTGUcA

----------


## Κύκνος

♥

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sX7fd8uQles

----------


## chromatique

https://youtu.be/RoCF_9m2xPA

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/Ft_-5kuYY-E

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubcPMz0tAqM 

αχχααχαχαχχα

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rB7Cvkpsfo

----------


## Bane

https://youtu.be/rostP_w7Mpc

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1lAZ5OQ6qI

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuapp9SORA

----------


## YokoChoco

Εγώ εχθές βρέθηκα σε μία μικρή εκκλησιά όπου είναι μετοχι γυναικείας μονής κ έψαλλαν μοναχές, με τις ωραίες λεπτεπίλεπτες φωνές τους. Και έχει αρχίσει
να με ενδιαφέρει ξανά η εκκλησιαστική μουσική και σκέφτομαι να πάω να γραφτώ να ασχοληθώ ίσως κ επαγγελματικά, είναι μία τέχνη που ηρεμεί άσχετα
αν πιστεύουμε ότι κάποιος περπάτησε στα κύμματα ή πολλαπλασίασε ψάρια κτλ
Όμως πάντα λάτρευα την πόπ μουσική κ από μικρός ήθελα να γίνω ο έλληνας Μαίκλ Τζάκσον αλλά λόγω προβλημάτων δεν το έκανα άσχετα αν έχω καλή φωνή.
Δεν αρκεί νομίζω το ταλέντο χρειάζονται κι άλλα όπως πχ υγεία.
Αφού λοιπόν αγαπώ την πόπ και δή την ξένη το τελευταίο διάστημα κόλλησα με το κάτωθι τραγουδάκι...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdJN...8&index=3&t=0s  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgRs4DCpLKs 


metallica-leper messiah

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y001O8Azj1U

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HHl...C&index=2&t=0s
Μουσικάρα... MARVEL AVENGERS!!!

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLOX46LU6ZQ

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_9XFuDX08

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvNab8TXso

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nc2C9PQJ2A

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lZXdRtBz98

αυτα γουσταρω....

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3ZN...&index=12&t=0s
Δώσε...!!!

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If9VmBlp82c

----------


## akis1



----------


## Badhusband

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnkJbxnRmNg

----------


## Badhusband



----------


## Badhusband



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64kfRZaxha4

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWiB7ZuLvI

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrIPxlFzDi0 

οριστε αυτο εδω με εκφραζει απολυτα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

https://youtu.be/QBK6xymmKHM

----------


## Kavkaz12

τι φωναρα που χει ο corey taylor....WAIT AND BLEED ;D

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpTs...cJKr2Q&index=2

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> τι φωναρα που χει ο corey taylor....WAIT AND BLEED ;D


Εχω πάθει ερωτα με το snuff

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiPe..._ipYjo&index=1

δεν εχω καμια σχεση με οσα παρουσιαζει το βιντεο απλως μαρεσει υπερβολικα το κομματι...

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bewk...twdUC&index=13
X-MEN APOCALYPSE  :Smile:

----------


## akis1

Τα xanie δεν με φτάνουν αγαπάμε την νύχτα 
Σπασε μου δύο lexo θέλω να τα πιω στα γρήγορα να μην νιώθω τίποτα αρκετά χτυπήματα.....

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHW2...lkBBv8&index=2

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJbq...&start_radio=1 

και οι 7 εσαλπησαν...

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg7r...K_ZMpuoLBXcXpc

Η χειρότερη του κόσμου  :Smile:

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4nK...nDpfO8&index=4
NICOLE SCHERZINGER, εξαιρετική φωνή και ωραία γυναίκα.

----------


## boo



----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed6O...&start_radio=1

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAYc...&index=40&t=0s
Γιατί μέσα μας, υπάρχει κρυμμένος ένας υπέρ-ήρωας!!!

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld5ODvvj7gI

Περιστερι...Μπουρναζι...μονο οο

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_uuYCRUhV8
ferrari, schumacher song!!!!

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RhZJj74M9d0

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qn570VkJdY

βασανιστειτε μυστηρια πλασματα...αχχααχ

----------


## Constantly curious

Την τελευταια φορα που πονεσα για ανθρωπο, το ακουσα και καταλαβα πως μαλλον αυτο του συνεβαινε. Ασμα Ασματων. https://youtu.be/BwQ3k9uW2no

----------


## Constantly curious

2:22 αχ... https://youtu.be/uL5dRAuT37s

----------


## Constantly curious

... https://youtu.be/o1gLGjPFkRA

----------


## Constantly curious

You & me https://youtu.be/vQGmLw0Aj4U

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUi_...w-bsUC&index=2
dirty diana michael jackson

----------


## Constantly curious

Ντοπα https://youtu.be/Q7Nr0XlEZIY

----------


## chromatique

> Ντοπα https://youtu.be/Q7Nr0XlEZIY


Aγάπη

<3

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrXxSfiiF3k

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7nFfQJl1iE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n67XMEtoMgY

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0sK3mGuSDA

----------


## Constantly curious

Αμα ... https://youtu.be/lJg4npZ-3WA

----------


## Constantly curious

> Aγάπη
> 
> <3


Ειμαι θετικα ανοιχτη σε προτασεις αναλογων μουσικων ηχων. Τί μαγικη συντροφια ανθρωπινη δημιουργια η τεχνη της μουσικης. Τροφη Ψυχης !!!

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbgq...DpfO8&index=10

----------


## chromatique

Με τη συνοδεία βροχής ή όχι, είναι αριστούργημα... 

https://rainymood.com/watch?v=zNnOH19tRGs

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCK8gKEa-UY

----------


## akis1

βρηκαααααααα το κλειδι της καρδιας σουυυυ!!!!!!! 
ομως εχει πετσικαρει μαρια
δεν ανοιγει τωρα πια με τη μια
οπως ανοιγε παλια ρε γαμωτooooo...........

----------


## chromatique

> Ειμαι θετικα ανοιχτη σε προτασεις αναλογων μουσικων ηχων. Τί μαγικη συντροφια ανθρωπινη δημιουργια η τεχνη της μουσικης. Τροφη Ψυχης !!!


Άκου αυτό... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49O6gghfOxQ

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E90M-5NZwHY

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6UZfZx3ChY

----------


## chromatique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbyZ3eD-9M

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIQC7-mdLoA

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lTziISwBSk

----------


## seismic



----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNUYww59qyg

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O84bdea0d2A

i dont keep calm i am from Caucasus...

----------


## Constantly curious

Statement https://youtu.be/sxaq2Hn3U_k

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1ICtGfBIms

π****** μη μου λες σαγαπαω..π****** μην μου λες sientelo...

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8fPQQBAnec

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oo55TZL1ws

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O84bdea0d2A

Caucasus... Georgia- Armenia- Chechnya- Dagestan...

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL3AYdWxA8I

----------


## erwin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn9SGBlBpso 
Αυτο...τωρα..

----------


## erwin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRlxefKT_o
κι αυτο για ενα..τελευταιο βραδυνο τσιγαρο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaEm40w7tSQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh3lXDWdyJc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaA21t3qeRw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLER2Lror5U

----------


## Kavkaz12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DSec5iLLtc

για παμε..

----------


## Macgyver

Και δεν παμε στο ποστ 1066 αυτου του νηματος που παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για να ποσταρεις οοοοολο το βιντεο ........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2X-DhoHdHQ

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Vox

Ένα δροσερό τραγουδάκι από τα παλιά  :Big Grin: :

----------


## Vox

Κι ένα καυτό  :Stick Out Tongue: :

----------


## driveme

https://youtu.be/ydNPfMQUY0I

----------


## driveme

Και ένα απαλό τραγουδάκι από εμένα, αφιερωμένο στους σημερινούς 35-45χρ,κ στα τρελά πάρτυ 20χρονια πριν...

----------


## Stavros

Shakatak - *Night Birds* (1982)

Flyin' through the night
Floating on a wind
To the city lights
*Night Birds*
With the love they bring

Slowly they decend
Through the darkened sky
To the night again
*Night Birds*
Kiss the day,Goodbye

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_8D-A7Os9E

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcKEbo_91IE

----------


## Badhusband



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/5MKokVf4VwA
Ποια είναι αυτή η δικαιοσύνη που όλο ψάχνεις να βρεις
Λες και νοιαστηκε κάνεις τι θα απογίνουμε εμείς
Τοσα όνειρα χαμένα για να απογοητεύτεις
Είναι τα πάντα ενάντια μας, παιξτο να πληρωθείς..

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Badhusband



----------


## Macgyver

απο το μακρινο 1977 , μια ιστορια ερωτα με απροσμενο τελος , και ωραια μουσ. υποκρουση ......ορνελα μουτι-γιωργος βογιατζης .......στο ρολο του κρυπτοτρομοκρατη απο την ταινια ' μοντερνα τερατα ' ..... επειδη δεν εχει υποτιτλους , το κασσετοφωνο που της δινει στο τελος ο Βογιατζης , εχει μεσα εκρηκτικα , επιβαινει στο αεροπλανο καποιος επισημος πολιτικος .....

----------


## Macgyver

ακομη πιο παλια , αλλη ταινια με την καταπληκτικη audrey hepburn , με υπεροχο soundtrack ......

----------


## Macgyver

ρεσιταλ Αλ Πατσινο ( που υποδυεται τον τυφλο στην ταινια ) , ισως το πιο υπεροχο tango .......ναι , θαθελα να μαθω !

----------


## Constantly curious

elis Αφιερωμενο και καλη μας δυναμη https://youtu.be/MV4pyyoCtCI

----------


## george1520

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4zeMMrYaqc

----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## boo



----------


## george1520

Dj βάλε κάποιο ελληνικό να κόψουμε καμία φλέβα  :Smile: ))))

----------


## aris45

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlcTsQky_58

----------


## george1520



----------


## aris45

> 


ωραιος!!!!

----------


## boo



----------


## george1520



----------


## boo



----------


## george1520

Έλα dj boo δώσε πονο

----------


## george1520



----------


## boo



----------


## george1520



----------


## boo



----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

....
https://youtu.be/bpOSxM0rNPM

----------


## george1520

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## boo



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> 


Τρελαίνομαι για ffc. Τους άκουγα όταν ήμουν έφηβη, τι μου θύμισες τώρα...

Και το αγαπημένο μου
https://youtu.be/apMKV5ntITM

----------


## boo

> Τρελαίνομαι για ffc. Τους άκουγα όταν ήμουν έφηβη, τι μου θύμισες τώρα...
> 
> Και το αγαπημένο μου
> https://youtu.be/apMKV5ntITM


αγαπω ffc και razastarr!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Αφού μοιάζουμε τόσο μου είχες πει
Γιατί έχω χαθεί;
Μα ακόμα προσπαθώ να με μάθω..
https://youtu.be/Bdo2ZbINLZs

----------


## boo



----------


## george1520

Αγαπημένος! Από χθες μου κόλλησε το τραγούδι

----------


## george1520

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xfOgN-...Esyom4&index=2

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Funny you're the broken one
But I'm the only one who needed saving
'Cause when you never see the light
It's hard to know which one of us is caving..


https://youtu.be/JF8BRvqGCNs

----------


## george1520



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v2R8HUi42k

----------


## mhxalis

https://youtu.be/GuwacBsgxMw

----------


## Κύκνος

E stato tanto grande ormai non sa morire
per questo canto e canto te,
la solitudine che tu mi hai regalato
io la coltivo come un fiore...

Ma oggi devo dire che ti voglio bene
per questo canto e canto te...
E stato tanto grande ormai non sa morire,
per questo canto e canto te...

----------


## george1520

Το έχω δει εδώ και χρόνια. Αγαπημένο.

----------


## george1520

Είπα στη λογική ζήτω η ψυχή κι έπεσα πάνω σε σένα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n67XMEtoMgY

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος

Όλα, όλα και τ' άλογα μου θα στα δώσω...
Όλα, όλα και τ' άλογα μου θα στα δώσω...
Μονάχα ετούτο τον τρελό μου θα κρατήσω
που ξέρει μόνο σ' ένα χρώμα να πηγαίνει
δρασκελώντας την μιαν άκρη ως την άλλη 
γελώντας μπρος τις τόσες πανοπλίες σου,
μπαίνοντας μέσα στις γραμμές σου ξαφνικά
αναστατώνοντας τις στέρεες παρατάξεις...

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος

Μια φωνή με ξυπνά
σαν φουσκοθαλασσιά...
Στης σελήνης το φως,
στων λογισμών τη θηλειά
σαν απουσίας κεντρί
και του ονείρου σκιά...
Μια αγκαλιά,
χίλια τραύματα μετρώ...

----------


## Κύκνος

Θέλω να σε δω να μ' εκδικηθείς,
να πιω νερό κρυφά εκεί που θα πλυθείς...
Θέλω να σε δω, να 'μαστε αγκαλιά
και μια θηλειά γερή το χθες να κάνει αθάνατο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iSbiqlrgzA

----------


## george1520

Η ψυχολόγος λέει πως πρέπει να θαυμάζω τον εαυτό μου που κατάφερα να είμαι αυτός που είμαι με τόσα που έχω περάσει.. Εγώ όμως απογοητευομαι κάθε μέρα από τους ανθρώπους...

Το τραγούδι μου. Εγώ!

----------


## george1520



----------


## Constantly curious

ποιοι τους ακουγαν ; ποιοι τους αγαπουν ακομη και σημερα ;;; https://youtu.be/VMSucLLmPwU

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's meant to be broken
I just want you to know who I am....... 

https://youtu.be/NdYWuo9OFAw

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

Παιδες , στο ποστ 1066 , αυτου θρεντ παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για ποσταριμα βιντεο ......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Macgyver

αν και ποτέ δεν παρακολουθω eurovision , αυτο το κομματι αξιζε για ΠΡΩΤΟ ....

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## blackbird

Δεν ακούω ραπ αλλά μου κόλλησε. Και επίσης δάκρυσα με το videoclip.

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EVHTyV_ioY&t=58s

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος

Δυο ψυχές
που είχαν ενωθεί
και μοιράστηκαν για λίγο ένα σώμα...
Δυο ψυχές...
Δυο ψυχές
που θ' αγαπιόντουσαν ακόμα
μα σε λάθος ώρα είχανε βρεθεί...

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520



----------


## blackbird



----------


## Nikolas73

εσένα σε έχω πετύχει στο thread με τα φυλακτά και τα λιβάνια. Παρεπιπτόντως δεν γνώριζα οτι αυτό είναι κομμάτι των Stranglers, εγώ το γνώρισα από την διασκευή της Tori Amos

----------


## blackbird

*
If you don't learn to leave this thing alone
You'll never get to see the sun again
You won't come out on top
The seed is sown
*

----------


## Κύκνος

Γείρε κοντά μου,
αγάπη γλυκιά μου
που θέλω τόσα πολλά 
να σου πω...

Πόσο φοβάμαι
πως ίσως μια μέρα σε χάσω
και πώς να σε ξεχάσω
που τόσο σ' αγαπώ;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/NmFeuRu1Pr0

----------


## george1520

Του το κρατάω αυτού του κόσμου
που δε μου ανήκει ο εαυτός μου
Γι' αυτό τα δίχτυα που του ρίχνω
είναι όσα θέλω εγώ να δείχνω

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

What a wicked game to play to make me feel this way..... 


https://youtu.be/I6HeqmNoAFE

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

...

https://youtu.be/h_-JFUci0BM

----------


## george1520



----------


## Nikolas73

Μόλις διάβασα οτι πέθανε χθες η τραγουδίστρια των Roxette από όγκο στον εγκέφαλο, 17 χρόνια το πάλευε. Αξέχαστες επιτυχίες και αναμνήσεις....

----------


## Κύκνος

Κρίμα...  :Frown:  Μου άρεσαν κάποια τραγούδια τους...

----------


## Eagle guy

Ωραίο είναι και το every time I see you I try to hide away. Το βαλε σήμερα το ράδιο, μάλλον στη μνήμη της.

----------


## george1520

> Κρίμα...  Μου άρεσαν κάποια τραγούδια τους...



Αγαπημένο!!!!

----------


## george1520

Και αυτό :

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και αυτό :


Ναι, αυτό ήταν το δεύτερο που σκέφτηκα...

Κρίμα να φεύγουν νέοι ακόμα άνθρωποι...  :Frown:

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Πόσο αγαπώ τον Alex Turner 

https://youtu.be/VQH8ZTgna3Q

----------


## george1520



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## george1520

Σε νιώθω, κι ας είναι ο τρόπος σου κρυφός.
Να ξέρω αν είναι λάθος ή σωστό
δε θέλω, δε θα το χρειαστώ.
.......... 
Φτάνει που ξέρω πως υπάρχεις,
φτάνει που ξέρω πως με θες

----------


## Constantly curious

Έτσι... https://youtu.be/Ptt8U17Aq5w

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Must be love on the brain
That’s got me feeling this way..... 


https://youtu.be/aN5PdK1ZzQU

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520

Να είχε πόρτα ο ουρανός να ρθω να στην χτυπήσω και να σε πάρω αγκαλιά να σε γυρίσω πίσω..

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/yWBzI0jBWUg

----------


## Constantly curious

Οτι και να ειπωθει, ποιος την ανεδειξε,αν εκανε επιλογες κατακριτεες και μπλαμπλα αδιαφορω. Εισαι Μια !!! https://youtu.be/f2VK2sbiJP0

----------


## Constantly curious

:Smile:  https://youtu.be/-GNU0ks6PNI

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/JlmsK59ncHs

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/L3GOVM9Jms0

----------


## homebod

C.C. Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο, σ' ευχαριστώ για την δημοσίευση

----------


## Nikolas73



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## george1520

Από 1:50 και μετα:

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

. 











.

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Έλα και ράγισε τον κόσμο μου... 


https://youtu.be/oez6aLmpO_E

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520

Φοβάμαι γι' αυτό
σε θέλω πια μόνο για μένα
να μείνεις εδώ
να γίνουμε ένα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Για κάποιους ανθρώπους μετανιώνεις ακόμα και τον χρόνο που ξοδέψες για αυτούς. Ούτε αυτό δεν άξιζαν! Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι πιστεύω ότι στην ζωή ο καθένας παίρνει αυτό που του αξίζει.

https://youtu.be/Lk2gd8LyPg8

----------


## george1520

> Για κάποιους ανθρώπους μετανιώνεις ακόμα και τον χρόνο που ξοδέψες για αυτούς. Ούτε αυτό δεν άξιζαν! Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι πιστεύω ότι στην ζωή ο καθένας παίρνει αυτό που του αξίζει.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Lk2gd8LyPg8


Αφου θα πάρουν αυτό που τους αξίζει.. Τότε εσύ μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις..

----------


## blackbird

*
Let all that run through the fields through the quiet, 
Go on with their, own with their own hidden ways 

Great are the sounds of all that live...
*

----------


## blackbird



----------


## blackbird



----------


## blackbird

*Alone as we are among millions, living in haze.
In here no one cares and no one remembers your name. 

Escape all this, there must be a place where birds still sing. Escape all this, there must be a place where vanished beauty lies within...*

----------


## blackbird

*The cost of innocence is the loss of innocence
Some may pass away, but some die screaming

I always thought I'd find my way to paradise
On I'd walk to paradise...
*

----------


## blackbird



----------


## blackbird

*Paint me a room where I can dream
Dream of a world that I used to see
*

----------


## Nikolas73



----------


## Nikolas73



----------


## Nikolas73



----------


## Κύκνος

Because of you, I am afraid...

----------


## george1520



----------


## Nikolas73



----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/EjWAdKWEVUE

----------


## blackbird



----------


## george1520



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvIpvMlYYkM

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/jTGAtLbjqgc

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/ZDwtSHefe8k

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> 


Ωραίο τραγούδι..

----------


## george1520

> Ωραίο τραγούδι..


Αυτό καλύτερο.. Καληνύχτα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Αυτό καλύτερο.. Καληνύχτα


Μπα, το προηγούμενο ήταν καλύτερο..

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Σαν μια πληγή μέσ' τον καινούργιο σου ουρανό...

https://youtu.be/QxMvFmoFacg

----------


## george1520

Έλα συμπεθέρα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/pqbpZvtIQZ0

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Σε σκέφτομαι.. Να το ξέρεις..

https://youtu.be/z4iAEWMdLfQ

----------


## george1520

Σου μοιάζει η σελήνη
πού να 'βρω γαλήνη
στον Άδη ανατέλλω
πόσο σε θέλω
Πόσο σε θέλω

----------


## george1520



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/OLj8EcECKxk

Welcome to the final show...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Μαγκωμενη σαν την Μόνα Λίζα  :Smile:  

https://youtu.be/Il1N3DUF3Og

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520

Στις γιορτές κάποιοι γονείς επιλέγουν να κάνουν δώρα στα παιδιά τους ζώα.. Συνήθως σκυλάκια. Είναι τόσο χαριτωμένα άλλωστε.. Όταν μεγαλώσουν δεν είναι πλέον χαριτωμένα και επιλέγουν να τα πετάξουν στον δρόμο... Εε κάποιος θα τα λυπηθεί και θα τα μαζέψει ε; Άσχετα αν αυτό το ζώο έχει συνδεθεί μαζί τους, άσχετα αν έχει κι αυτό ψυχή.. Δεν έχει σημασία. Πριν αποφασίσετε να πάρετε δώρο ένα σκυλάκι σκεφτείτε και το μετά...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Στις γιορτές κάποιοι γονείς επιλέγουν να κάνουν δώρα στα παιδιά τους ζώα.. Συνήθως σκυλάκια. Είναι τόσο χαριτωμένα άλλωστε.. Όταν μεγαλώσουν δεν είναι πλέον χαριτωμένα και επιλέγουν να τα πετάξουν στον δρόμο... Εε κάποιος θα τα λυπηθεί και θα τα μαζέψει ε; Άσχετα αν αυτό το ζώο έχει συνδεθεί μαζί τους, άσχετα αν έχει κι αυτό ψυχή.. Δεν έχει σημασία. Πριν αποφασίσετε να πάρετε δώρο ένα σκυλάκι σκεφτείτε και το μετά...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Πολύ ωραίο το μήνυμα σου..καλη Χρονιά!!

----------


## george1520

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=olhKkMs-QuE

----------


## Κύκνος

Ψάχνεις κι εσύ
σαν καδένα μισή
τ' άλλο μισό
κι αν είμαι εγώ
δεν το 'θελε η μοίρα μαζί...

Τόσο καιρό δεν ήξερα
πόσα καρφιά χωράει,
τόσο καιρό δεν ήξερα
μια σταυρωμένη αγάπη...
Όχι αγάπη, όχι αγάπη
μόνο του άπιαστου η ψευτιά...

----------


## Κύκνος

Τις νύχτες μπαίνεις στα όνειρα μου
λες κι ήρθες σε δικό σου κήπο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/U6gSyDAr8ek

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/w5wRutBu2fY?list=RDw5wRutBu2fY

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/_iEphNcTk_Q

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/R4rM-6eQMlc


Όλοι μου λένε ότι πια δεν είσαι εδώ....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αυτο άκουγα σήμερα.. καταπληκτικό


> https://youtu.be/R4rM-6eQMlc
> 
> 
> Όλοι μου λένε ότι πια δεν είσαι εδώ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτο άκουγα σήμερα.. καταπληκτικό


Όντως. Έχω κολλήσει και εγώ.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ήθελα πάντα μια νύχτα να μοιραστώ όσα δεν είπα..

https://youtu.be/eAdpKMf-qXc

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/nmurkK0w7xo

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520

Δεν ακούω γενικά Λεπα.. Αλλά έχει φριτέζα μέσα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/GSUuWz4jNHw

Η κιθάρα του με αποτελειωνει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/1VMw2dftxPU

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/72G-frE80zQ

----------


## Κύκνος

Το φεγγάρι πέφτει στην πλατεία,
τώρα περιμένω τιμωρία
όρκο θα σου δώσω
πως θα μετανιώσω
που σε πλήγωσα τόσο...

----------


## Κύκνος

Και σου φωνάζω δυνατά
είναι η δική σου η μαχαιριά
που σαν νυχτώνει με πονά
και σε γυρεύω...

Εγώ δεν σβήνω μ' ένα "γεια"
ότι αγαπώ ειλικρινά,
τον πόνο κάνω ζεϊμπεκιά
και τον χορεύω...

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος

Βραδιάζει κι αλλάζει
το χρώμα τ' ουρανού...
Τι πάθος βυθίζει
σε πέλαγα το νου...

----------


## Κύκνος

Η αγάπη πάντα ελπίζει κι ονειρεύεται...

----------


## Κύκνος

Θα 'μαι πάντα εδώ όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσανε...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/BvAUQsbKnLI

Κιθάρα και φωνάρα....

----------


## homebod

> https://youtu.be/BvAUQsbKnLI
> 
> Κιθάρα και φωνάρα....


Πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι! Σε ευχαριστώ για τη δημοσίευση!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι! Σε ευχαριστώ για τη δημοσίευση!


Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που εκτιμούν τη παλιά μουσική. 
Προσωπικά τη λατρεύω..

----------


## homebod

> Χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που εκτιμούν τη παλιά μουσική. 
> Προσωπικά τη λατρεύω..


Από τις επιλογές του youtube μου άρεσε και αυτή:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJHqWuDoRkU

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Από τις επιλογές του youtube μου άρεσε και αυτή:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJHqWuDoRkU


Πολύ ωραίο και αυτό.. Όπου ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και εγώ...

----------


## homebod

> Πολύ ωραίο και αυτό.. Όπου ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και εγώ...


Πώς σου φαίνεται εδώ η κιθάρα; Ο πρώτος κιθαρίστας λέγεται Oliver Forest Thomson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTOc...&start_radio=1

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πώς σου φαίνεται εδώ η κιθάρα; Ο πρώτος κιθαρίστας λέγεται Oliver Forest Thomson
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTOc...&start_radio=1


Δεν το είχα ακούσει αυτό!

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/8Pa9x9fZBtY

Ο ύμνος για το τέλος.. Από το 7ο λεπτό και μετά είναι Θεός!

----------


## Κύκνος

Δως μου φωνή,
δώσε μου χρώμα
κι άσε με πάλι να καώ...
Αντέχω για ένα γύρο ακόμα,
η αγάπη θέλει "σ' αγαπώ"...

Δως μου φωνή,
δώσε μου χρώμα
κι όνειρο γίνε πλάνο μου...
Πόσο μελό να γίνω ακόμα
για να κολλήσεις πάνω μου;

----------


## Κύκνος

Φοβάμαι,
μην ακούς τι λέω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/-5pDGH9ktNo

----------


## george1520

> https://youtu.be/-5pDGH9ktNo


Γενικά Βερτη δεν ακούω.. Αλλά αυτό είναι τραγουδαρα. Με τη κιθάρα. Οταν θα βρω χρόνο θα το μελετήσω στην κιθάρα μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γενικά Βερτη δεν ακούω.. Αλλά αυτό είναι τραγουδαρα. Με τη κιθάρα. Οταν θα βρω χρόνο θα το μελετήσω στην κιθάρα μου...


Και εγώ ΜΌΝΟ για τη κιθάρα το ακούω.. Η ηλεκτρική είναι το κόλλημα μου..

----------


## george1520

> Και εγώ ΜΌΝΟ για τη κιθάρα το ακούω.. Η ηλεκτρική είναι το κόλλημα μου..


Ξέρεις να παίζεις ή εννοείς να ακούς;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ξέρεις να παίζεις ή εννοείς να ακούς;


Να ακούω.. Μακάρι να έπαιζα.. Αλλά ιδέα δεν έχω..

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/GiWqzxfZCSc


Τρελαίνομαι με την μουσική

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/xwtdhWltSIg

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε παιδια , στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρεντ , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμα ενος βιντεο ......

----------


## george1520

> Βρε παιδια , στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρεντ , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμα ενος βιντεο ......


Ο λόγος που βλέπεις το λινκ μόνο είναι επειδή το βάζουμε από την εφαρμογή.. Στην ιστοσελίδα έτσι το βγάζει..

----------


## Κύκνος

Και μες τη θάλασσα
θα ρίξω το κρεβάτι μου
γιατί κι οι έρωτες
μου φάγανε τα χρόνια...

Να κοιμηθώ στο πάτωμα,
να κλείσω και τα μάτια
γιατί υπάρχουν κι άτομα
που γίνονται κομμάτια...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/rTPTEibUiNI

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ELjQWVxfwfY



Και τώρα τι;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/9EHAo6rEuas

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm3MWwJnEbw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=valL7JWjVB4

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/4Z104NClTHU

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Βρε παιδια , στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρεντ , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για το ποσταρισμα ενος βιντεο ......


ετσι μπραβο....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaIU...yCkwB3oECAoQAQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaA2...yCkwBnoECAMQAQ

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/O7ya4SRPAO0

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/s_dRX_bDYi0

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/_DjE4gbIVZk

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/CmjYwgm9nrI

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/N_eOtWT9kRQ

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/OWGFdL4tNW0

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/LiXUHZmAi3c

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/QTESVM0m2fQ

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/-IEq0L2sfa4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isgq...yCkwAHoECAoQAQ

----------


## Nikolas73

Από παλιά, η φοβερή Gwen Stefani σε remix του Jacques LuCont που προκάλεσε σεισμό στα clubs για όσους θυμούνται...2004

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/y9FLLfqwhgE

----------


## Macgyver

αυτα χορευαμε στα 80s.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/K4zzOTjNAgk

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ev_sQGJXuyI

----------


## Macgyver

Αντα , αν θελεις να ποσταρεις βιτεο, στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρεντ, παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για πως να το κανεις ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντα , αν θελεις να ποσταρεις βιτεο, στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρεντ, παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες για πως να το κανεις ....


Ειμαι από τηλέφωνο..

----------


## Macgyver

> Ειμαι από τηλέφωνο..




Δεν ξερω καθολου απο τηλεφωνα σμαρτ-φον , τις δυνατοτητες του , δεν εχω .....

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/42_0TmkqhFo

----------


## george1520

Σε τόπον είσαι μακρινό, 
το φως μου δεν σε βρίσκει 
Η αγκάλη μου γυρεύκει σε 
τζι αγιάτρευτη μεινίσκει

----------


## Κύκνος

Πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο ξανά,
τέτοια αγάπη κόσμους κυβερνά...
Είναι θάνατος,
μείνε αθάνατος,
γίνε το σώμα που γυρνά...

Που μ' αγκαλιάζει ακόμα
σε πόρτα διπλανή
και στης φωτιάς το στρώμα
να πέσω είμ' ικανή...

----------


## Κύκνος

Wherever there is love
life begins,
over and over again...

Save the night, save the day,
save the love, come what may
love is worth everything we pay...

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάρτε κι αυτό το κομμάτι που είναι πιο αισιόδοξο και το ακούω όταν θέλω να πάρω κουράγιο... Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει...






Πώς να σωπάσω μέσα μου
την ομορφιά του κόσμου;
Ο ουρανός δικός μου,
η θάλασσα στα μέτρα μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/Qx-q31Az8Ok

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/jRrNyoraQTQ

----------


## george1520

Μαζί σου πάντα θα με δένει μια παραλίγο ευτυχία

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Εγώ που σε μισώ, θα μάθω τον συνδυασμό σου...
https://youtu.be/2rX_TiQlSQ8

----------


## george1520

Πως και το θυμήθηκα;;;;




σημασια δε μου δινεις κι απευθυνεσαι
συνεχως στον διπλανο μου, στοχος γινεσαι
κι οταν βλεπω εγω παιδι μου αυτη την κινηση
βρε καλως την λεω τη νεα τη συγκινηση.

----------


## Μαρια85

https://youtu.be/ev_sQGJXuyI

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/GRiwVDBs8SU

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/W2oddHHO7Ko

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/pGU-CJInSNo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/j7YuUZKTV0M


Τα σκοτάδια τελειωμένα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/iR1KDScFZQo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/sjVCZPqPj1U

Πόση λατρεία έχω γι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ας ερχόταν ένα βράδυ, να'χε φως και όχι σκοτάδι... 
https://youtu.be/bXqRRMrZARY

----------


## george1520

Στης καρδιάς σου την αλήθεια, βγάλε με έξω απ' τη συνήθεια,
πάρε με, ταξίδεψέ με

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Άρρωστη κατάσταση πες μου, πως θα βρεις χαρά στις πληγές μου.. 
Δεν θα φτάσουν χίλιες ζωές μου για να γιατρευτώ! 

https://youtu.be/m3hpCzP_cMU

----------


## Κύκνος

Θα πλέξω χρώμα της φωτιάς
με το χαμόγελο σου
σ' άδεια δωμάτια, σκοτεινά
θα βλέπω απ' το φως σου...

----------


## george1520

Μέτρησα τις πιο βαθιές μας διαφορές
κι ήταν η σχέση μας αυτές
χάιδεψέ τες αν τις δεις ποτέ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μέτρησα τις πιο βαθιές μας διαφορές
> κι ήταν η σχέση μας αυτές
> χάιδεψέ τες αν τις δεις ποτέ


Πολύ ωραίο κομμάτι, είναι απ' τ' αγαπημένα μου και με εκφράζει πολύ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/BvAUQsbKnLI

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/4ITei032c8M

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ήθελα να'μαι εισιτήριο στην τσέπη σου.. Όταν σε εμένα ταξιδεύει η σκέψη σου.... 

https://youtu.be/NEgrnewQaEc

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/OoGbixHgfkQ

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/Ow8qmUpddRw

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/OAir3dfc0ME

Ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών λοιπόν...

----------


## qas

Με αγάπη..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6bZCCD-qw

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Με αγάπη..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6bZCCD-qw


Wow! Και νομίζα μονο εγώ έχω ακούσει αυτό το τραγούδι  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/39Gvbtyn1Ag

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isimkEA5MEs

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isimkEA5MEs


Ποσο μου αρέσει αυτό το τραγούδι!!

----------


## Κύκνος

Μ' ένα μαχαίρι άνοιξε μου την καρδιά,
κανείς δεν ξέρει τι περνώ κάθε βραδιά...
Κάθε βραδιά, κάθε πρωί
μου λιγοστεύει η ζωή,
πως πονώ, πως πονώ, πως πονώ...
Το γέλιο σου σαν θυμηθώ
το βήμα το ξεχωριστό
σ' αγαπώ, σ' αγαπώ, σ' αγαπώ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/gM7ps7OwkfM

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/nmurkK0w7xo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/mlhioCzdAg8

----------


## george1520

Μου 'μάθαν να μισώ, ν' αρκούμαι στο μισό
να χάνω, να κερδίζω, να ποντάρω.
Να παίρνω διαταγές, να σπάω επιταγές,
σε κάθε ευκαιρία να κορνάρω.

----------


## george1520

Αγαπημένο.. Μουσική! Λόγια! 


https://youtu.be/4RAgrgUxFfY

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Αγαπημένο.. Μουσική! Λόγια! 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/4RAgrgUxFfY


Μμμ Σοφία ε;;;

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος

Θέλω να γυρίσω
μα ο παράδεισος κλειστός...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/3Q6jOdxGALY

----------


## Gia66

https://youtu.be/OmW2Yo-Y0lk

Έχω κολλησει με αυτό το κομμάτι χρόνια τώρα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/gM7ps7OwkfM

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/y65cz5WiWww

----------


## george1520



----------


## george1520



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/B0g_aN1I6yM

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/yMstnLks8V4

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> https://youtu.be/yMstnLks8V4


Πάμε μπουζούκια λέμε!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πάμε μπουζούκια λέμε!


Χαχα.. Αυτό πονάει.. Δεν είναι για μπουζούκια..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχα.. Αυτό πονάει.. Δεν είναι για μπουζούκια..


Γενικά για καποια τραγούδια που ανεβασες το λέω

----------


## george1520

> Γενικά για καποια τραγούδια που ανεβασες το λέω


Είσαι καλά? Που χάθηκες εσύ? Σε φάγανε οι γκόμενές;;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Γενικά για καποια τραγούδια που ανεβασες το λέω


Όντως καιρό έχουμε να σε δούμε.. Καλά είσαι;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γενικά για καποια τραγούδια που ανεβασες το λέω


Ναι. Είμαι για τα μπουζούκια  :Smile:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είσαι καλά? Που χάθηκες εσύ? Σε φάγανε οι γκόμενές;;





> Όντως καιρό έχουμε να σε δούμε.. Καλά είσαι;;


Καλά είμαι.Απλά μπαίνω πιο σπάνια λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

You make it look like magic.. Cause I see nobody, nobody but you..
https://youtu.be/waU75jdUnYw

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/ww9NHQy84hY

----------


## george1520



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ZyrZBvnQz00

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ELjQWVxfwfY

----------


## homebod

Άντα πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι του Αλκίνοου

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άντα πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι του Αλκίνοου



Σε ευχαριστώ.. Ναι πολύ μου αρέσει και εμένα αυτό..

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/R2Z9Jth7UeI

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ιρμα μου θα σε αγαπάω και θα σε θυμάμαι πάντα 

https://youtu.be/vZqM_q1Yh9M

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9fphccwWg  :Cool:

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/geMdLiTPkzo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/rUhmtoqv3sk

----------


## blackbird



----------


## Macgyver



----------


## george1520

Αν κάποτε στα βρόχια του πιαστείς
κανείς δεν θα μπορέσει να σε βγάλει
μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής
κι αν είσαι τυχερός ξεκινά πάλι
μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής
κι αν είσαι τυχερός ξεκινά πάλι


https://youtu.be/SxVLAfcD1EE

----------


## ntinti

> Αν κάποτε στα βρόχια του πιαστείς
> κανείς δεν θα μπορέσει να σε βγάλει
> μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής
> κι αν είσαι τυχερός ξεκινά πάλι
> μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής
> κι αν είσαι τυχερός ξεκινά πάλι
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/SxVLAfcD1EE


Πόσο αγαπώ !!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/lPchZK1BFJo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/lRZPhezEQb8

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/1VMw2dftxPU

----------


## qas



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw9dbt8-ITA

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrNqn5Xw0Js

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YENslHU31cg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sliaSXxnNcg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QSgNM9yNjo

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ορκίστηκα να τα καταφέρω
Αυτό που ακούς είναι το μόνο που ξέρω
Αλλος ένας μέσα σε αυτό το μπουρδελο.
Τι κρατάς, άμα δεν το χω το θέλω 

https://youtu.be/YNdzpCZRnHI

----------


## Κύκνος

Η λογική μου κι η τρέλα μου...
Την Κυριακή σαν ξυπνήσω γέλα μου,
φοβάμαι φως μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/rVYCwXy9g_A

----------


## george1520



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Είναι η αγάπη ένα ταξίδι από πληγή σε πληγή.. 


https://youtu.be/Ci97rqyYGp8

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/ZM_xOQeOyzc

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Θα είμαι εκεί, αόρατος δεν θα με βλέπεις...
https://youtu.be/fpvw0B_vALY

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/UMNtoWCjlEE

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

I've got u to let me down.. 
Only you, can understand why..


https://youtu.be/gaEPYljtIAw

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/B1dmRjyN0CQ

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Tell me how it feels sitting up there, feeling so high but too far away to hold me..

https://youtu.be/ZAfAud_M_mg

----------


## george1520

Λόγια... Λόγια... Λόγια..

https://youtu.be/_VntCvrE9Z0

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

.... 

https://youtu.be/M39YLv8baIc

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε Αντα , αν πας στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρετν , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες πως να ποσταρεις ενα ολολήρο βιντεο , ειναι ποιο βολοκο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Βρε Αντα , αν πας στην σελιδα 1066 αυτου του θρετν , παραθετω ακριβεις οδηγιες πως να ποσταρεις ενα ολολήρο βιντεο , ειναι ποιο βολοκο


Έχω κάτι μέρες να βάλω τραγούδι.. Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να βάλω βίντεο.. Εγώ το βλέπω κανονικά και μετά μου βγαίνει έτσι..

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/VFE3gaqn-ck

Τι τραγούδι ,τι ερμηνείες ,τι λόγια......α

----------


## Αλεξία10

> https://youtu.be/VFE3gaqn-ck
> 
> Τι τραγούδι ,τι ερμηνείες ,τι λόγια......α


Αχχχ..... Εσύ κάθε βράδυ θα βρεις κάτι να με κάνεις να κόψω φλεβες  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Αχχχ..... Εσύ κάθε βράδυ θα βρεις κάτι να με κάνεις να κόψω φλεβες


Εγώ πάλι με αυτό Ρίχνω άνετα μια ζεμπεκια και φεύγουν τα πάντα.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ πάλι με αυτό Ρίχνω άνετα μια ζεμπεκια και φεύγουν τα πάντα.....


Μωρέ και εγώ τη ρίχνω την ζειμπεκια.. Με το ξυράφι στο χέρι όμως.. 
 :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Μωρέ και εγώ τη ρίχνω την ζειμπεκια.. Με το ξυράφι στο χέρι όμως..


Να σε βάλω μια φουρειρα να συνελθεις χαχαχ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/0fAQhSRLQnM

Εγώ μόνο με αυτό συνερχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> https://youtu.be/0fAQhSRLQnM
> 
> Εγώ μόνο με αυτό συνερχομαι


Τρελλα κεφια χαχαχα!!!
Ωραίο !!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τρελλα κεφια χαχαχα!!!
> Ωραίο !!!!


Φίλη συγνώμη αλλά την κιθάρα του δεν την αλλάζω ούτε με όλα τα τραγούδια του κόσμου..

----------


## ntinti

> Φίλη συγνώμη αλλά την κιθάρα του δεν την αλλάζω ούτε με όλα τα τραγούδια του κόσμου..


Ότι μας κάνει να νοιώθουμε ωραία είναι το καλύτερο για τον καθένα!!
Μαζί σου !

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ότι μας κάνει να νοιώθουμε ωραία είναι το καλύτερο για τον καθένα!!
> Μαζί σου !


Ο γιατρός μου είπε να μου πείτε σε όλα ναι 
Χαχαχα

----------


## Constantly curious

https://youtu.be/3ksDzlmoU8E

----------


## Constantly curious

Νοσταλγία - γλυκιά μελαγχολια. https://youtu.be/s3-ajiBe8qw

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/xfOgN-G0JOM

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/yTCDVfMz15M

----------


## Κύκνος

Βαθύ ποτάμι ο έρωτας,
βαθύ κι αγριεμένο
που μέσα του ναυάγησα
χωρίς να λογαριάσω
το πως θα λύσω τη θηλειά
που με κρατάει δεμένο
και που θα βρω την αντοχή
αντίκρυ να περάσω...

----------


## giorgos panou

ρε παιδια γνωριζετε κανενα σαιτ να καταιβασω μουσικη? τορεντ? ξερετε? επισης ειχε κανεις προβλημα οπου καταιβασαι μουσικη? διοτις βλεπω συνεχως να υπαρχει η προηδοποιηση για πειρατεια!! και ειναι και η χωρα μας μεσα σε αυτες! εχετε ιδεα?

----------


## george1520

> ρε παιδια γνωριζετε κανενα σαιτ να καταιβασω μουσικη? τορεντ? ξερετε? επισης ειχε κανεις προβλημα οπου καταιβασαι μουσικη? διοτις βλεπω συνεχως να υπαρχει η προηδοποιηση για πειρατεια!! και ειναι και η χωρα μας μεσα σε αυτες! εχετε ιδεα?


Βάλε στο Google "μετατροπή από YouTube σε mp3" και βγάζει αρκετές ιστοσελίδες.. Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογή στο κινητό οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πω ποια είναι η καλύτερη. Δοκίμασε. Κανείς αντιγραφή της ιστοσελίδας του τραγουδιού και επικόλληση στην ιστοσελίδα που βρήκες..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> ρε παιδια γνωριζετε κανενα σαιτ να καταιβασω μουσικη? τορεντ? ξερετε? επισης ειχε κανεις προβλημα οπου καταιβασαι μουσικη? διοτις βλεπω συνεχως να υπαρχει η προηδοποιηση για πειρατεια!! και ειναι και η χωρα μας μεσα σε αυτες! εχετε ιδεα?


Για ποιον λόγο θέλεις να κατεβάσεις μουσική; μπορείς να ακούσεις online ότι θέλεις.. Η μεγαλύτερη πλατφόρμα είναι το Spotify, παρά πολλοί καλλιτέχνες και λίστες με είδη μουσικής. Κυρίως ξένα, αυτά ακούω εγώ, για ελληνικά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει..
Αλλιώς πήγαινε YouTube κάνε αντιγραφή επικόλληση τον σύνδεσμο και καντο μετατροπή μέσω converter σε mp3 και αποθηκεύεσε το.. Αυτός είναι ο πιο απλός τρόπος.

----------


## blackbird

> ρε παιδια γνωριζετε κανενα σαιτ να καταιβασω μουσικη? τορεντ? ξερετε? επισης ειχε κανεις προβλημα οπου καταιβασαι μουσικη? διοτις βλεπω συνεχως να υπαρχει η προηδοποιηση για πειρατεια!! και ειναι και η χωρα μας μεσα σε αυτες! εχετε ιδεα?


https://ytmp3.cc/en11/

Εγώ από εδώ κατεβάζω. Μια χαρά είναι. Χρόνια τώρα δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα. Και με άλλα παρόμοια. Απλά βάλε youtube to mp3 και θα σου βγάλει και άλλα sites, απλά το συγκεκριμένο το βρίσκω πιο γρήγορο.

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/JvXetS8V3Ys

----------


## Κύκνος

Μεταμορφώνεσαι σαν Μέδουσα στους δρόμους
κι εγώ τα χίλια πρόσωπα σου ακολουθώ,
στου έρωτα σου υποτάσσομαι τους νόμους
και λίγα ψίχουλα μονάχα σου ζητώ...

Τα μάτια σου έκλεισες και μ' άφησες απέξω,
άλλη μια νύχτα θα τη βγάλω στη βροχή...
Όλα για πάρτη σου κι απόψε θα τα παίξω
και δεν με νοιάζει τι θα φέρει το πρωί...

----------


## giorgos panou

> https://ytmp3.cc/en11/
> 
> Εγώ από εδώ κατεβάζω. Μια χαρά είναι. Χρόνια τώρα δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα. Και με άλλα παρόμοια. Απλά βάλε youtube to mp3 και θα σου βγάλει και άλλα sites, απλά το συγκεκριμένο το βρίσκω πιο γρήγορο.


 Πρωτιστως ευχαριστω γισ τις απαντησεις σας Πες το μου και αυτό ,george1520 και blackbird .Απο του γιουτιουμπ αποφευγω διοτις θελει πολυ ωρα,συνηθως εχει μεμονωμενα τα τραγουδια,στα τορρεντς θυμαμαι τα καταιβαζα ολοκληρη την δυσκογραφια .Για παραδηγμα εαν θες να κατεβασεις rolling stones ,σου βγαζει τραγουδι τραγουδι, η μερικα αλμπουμ.Απο τα τορρεντς εβρισκες ολοκληρο και χωρις να κανεις μετατροπει αρχειων. Για αυτο ρωτησα αν ξερετε καποι. Αλλα μαλον δεν υπαρχουν πλεον αρα θα πρεπει απο τον τροπο που λετε. 
Θελω να το βαλω σε φλασακι διοτις μερικα ηχωσυστηματα δεν συνδεωνται , οπως και στο αμαξι αν θες να ακουσεις δεν μπορεις!

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάντα εσύ,
του πόθου μου είσαι το νησί
πάντα η χαμένη μου πατρίδα είσαι εσύ,
στην ξενιτιά μου η μονάκριβη ελπίδα...

Πάντα ο φάρος στο χαμό μου,
η αμμουδιά στο γυρισμό μου
και στη δίψα το νερό μου είσαι εσύ...

Πάντα εσύ,
η επόμενη μου θα 'σαι η γη
εκεί που δεν υπάρχει τέλος ούτε αρχή,
εκεί που η κάθε μου πληγή θα 'ναι κέρδος...

----------


## george1520

Σε ποιον να μιλήσω, αλήθεια να πω
τα μάτια να κλείσω, να ονειρευτώ.

https://youtu.be/u3IY_A7DEb4

----------


## blackbird

> Σε ποιον να μιλήσω, αλήθεια να πω
> τα μάτια να κλείσω, να ονειρευτώ.
> 
> https://youtu.be/u3IY_A7DEb4


Βαρδής λατρεία...

https://youtu.be/oJC5pJOghDY

----------


## george1520

> Βαρδής λατρεία...
> 
> https://youtu.be/oJC5pJOghDY


Ναι έχει ωραία τραγούδια ο Βαρδής..

----------


## blackbird

> Ναι έχει ωραία τραγούδια ο Βαρδής..


Καλά τι να πρωτοβάλεις.. εν φκάλλω σκάρτο.. εμεγάλωσα με Πάριο και Βαρδή. Απώλεια μεγάλη. Ήταν (και είναι) ο αγαπημένος μου.

----------


## george1520

Και αυτο:
https://youtu.be/Y3zhIP6eNlM

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/NQGtmYqr6ow

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/y8YyMHE9CMY?list=RDy8YyMHE9CMY

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/z6Q_HrKeFr8

----------


## Alexia10

https://youtu.be/19vYIvqFks0

----------


## blackbird

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VrNSMVcHIWg

----------


## Alexia10

https://youtu.be/U6gSyDAr8ek

----------


## blackbird

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QSjjAP4SzkM

----------


## Alexia10

https://youtu.be/3bp5sDls08Y

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/qmnyKyeIJJo

----------


## ntinti

> https://youtu.be/qmnyKyeIJJo


Αγαπημένο !!!!
Καλημέρα !!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Αγαπημένο !!!!
> Καλημέρα !!!!!


Καλημέρα..

----------


## Alexia10

https://youtu.be/OLj8EcECKxk

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/nmurkK0w7xo

----------


## Κύκνος

Αν μου τηλεφωνούσες
θάνατος η φωνή σου
που δεν ξεχνάω ποτέ...
Έτσι που με φιλούσες
λες και ήμουν ζωή σου,
σαν να 'πες σ' όλα ναι...

----------


## Κύκνος

Έρωτας είναι
τα μάτια σου κι η θάλασσα,
απέραντο μου γίνε...
Έρωτας είναι
το κύμα που λαχτάρησε
ν' ακούσει αυτό το "μείνε"...

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/JFg3JuwxKKA

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ELjQWVxfwfY

----------


## blackbird

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XlwdYnN_EMc

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/QD3-QBu-Eeg

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/LgHK1yRRTSw

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Fade into you.. Strange you never knew.. 


https://youtu.be/avv2IIdDnnk

----------


## giorgos panou

ρε παιδια να σας καμω μια ερωτηση!! για ποιον λογο μερικα παιδια μας γραφετε το λινκ, καποιου τραγοδιου και δεν το ανεβαζετε κανονικα απο το youtube?? εχω μεγαλη περιεργεια!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> ρε παιδια να σας καμω μια ερωτηση!! για ποιον λογο μερικα παιδια μας γραφετε το λινκ, καποιου τραγοδιου και δεν το ανεβαζετε κανονικα απο το youtube?? εχω μεγαλη περιεργεια!


Γιώργο από το YouTube το βάζουμε αλλά έτσι βγαίνει..

----------


## giorgos panou

μπερδεμα η ζωη

----------


## giorgos panou

> Γιώργο από το YouTube το βάζουμε αλλά έτσι βγαίνει..


 εμενα πως βγαινει δλδ? 

την διαδικασια την γνωριζετε? διοτις μαλον κανετε καποια παραειξη βρε Αλεξια.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> εμενα πως βγαινει δλδ? 
> 
> την διαδικασια την γνωριζετε? διοτις μαλον κανετε καποια παραειξη βρε Αλεξια.


Ε πες την άλλη μια φορά αν δεν βαριέσαι.. Αλλά δείχνει κανονικά και μετά βγαίνει έτσι..

----------


## giorgos panou

δε βαριεμαι Αλςξια, ευχαριστως να σου πω. Λοιπον , πρωτων σαν βρεις το τραγουδι οπου θελεις στο γιουτιουμπ, το ανοιγεις να παιζει και πας ,κατω στην κοινοποιηση. Εκει κανεις κλικ και σαν ανοιξει το παραθυρο κανεις αντιγραφει το λινκ. Μετα , εδω, στο φορουμ πατας απαντηση στο θεμα , κανεις εντερ με το μαους, μεσ στο κειμενο ,γραφεις οτι θες, μετα πας και κανεις κλικ στο εικονιδιο οπου ειναι στην μπαρα ακριβως απο πανω! στο δευτερο απο το τελος. Εκει βαζεις μεσα το λινκ και μετα πατας Ο.Κ. 
Τελος πατας δημοσιευση απαντησης.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> δε βαριεμαι Αλςξια, ευχαριστως να σου πω. Λοιπον , πρωτων σαν βρεις το τραγουδι οπου θελεις στο γιουτιουμπ, το ανοιγεις να παιζει και πας ,κατω στην κοινοποιηση. Εκει κανεις κλικ και σαν ανοιξει το παραθυρο κανεις αντιγραφει το λινκ. Μετα , εδω, στο φορουμ πατας απαντηση στο θεμα , κανεις εντερ με το μαους, μεσ στο κειμενο ,γραφεις οτι θες, μετα πας και κανεις κλικ στο εικονιδιο οπου ειναι στην μπαρα ακριβως απο πανω! στο δευτερο απο το τελος. Εκει βαζεις μεσα το λινκ και μετα πατας Ο.Κ. 
> Τελος πατας δημοσιευση απαντησης.


Αα μα από κινητό αυτό δεν γίνεται δυστυχώς.. Τουλάχιστον εμένα δεν μου βγαίνει..

----------


## giorgos panou

ααα, α εισαι απο τηλεφωνο ειναι αλλιως ,πρεπει να μπαινεις στο φορουμ απο την εφαρμογη και οχι απο το σαιτ

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/2hlgClEQodQ

----------


## blackbird

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lLM8jBEY1i0

Και εγώ από κινητό βάζω συνήθως και όταν βάζω το λινκ στο εικονίδιο δεν το εμφανίζει πάντα. Πρέπει να κάνω παράθεση σε βίντεο άλλου μέλους που εμφανίζεται κανονικά και να βάλω το δικό μου url αυτό μετά το = . Λίγο φασαρία.

----------


## elis

εσυ απο το κινητο 
κοινοποιηση
αντιγραφη συνδεσμου στο προχειρο αντιγραφεται δε βλεπεισ τιποτα μετα ποσταρεισ επικολληση βαζει ολο τον συνδεσμο κ οριστε το ποστ με το τραγουδι

----------


## elis

μαθε να κανεισ αντιγραφη επικολληση στο κινητο πωσ μπλεδιαζεισ αντιγραφεισ επικολλασ μετα ειναι ευκολο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> εσυ απο το κινητο 
> κοινοποιηση
> αντιγραφη συνδεσμου στο προχειρο αντιγραφεται δε βλεπεισ τιποτα μετα ποσταρεισ επικολληση βαζει ολο τον συνδεσμο κ οριστε το ποστ με το τραγουδι


Έτσι το κάνω.. Ο σύνδεσμος βγαίνει.. Δεν βγαίνει σε βίντεο όμως..

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ONg4SK39-Kg

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/iR1KDScFZQo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/SbBjtWpwNGk


And let my life be, 
as it was before....

----------


## george1520

αν υπάρχουνε ακόμα ευτυχισμένοι
ή μικρά παιδιά θα είναι ή αλήτες.

https://youtu.be/8hFpwR4i2Pk

----------


## george1520

.

















.

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/9_T48vGoMWw

----------


## george1520

Τελος

https://youtu.be/tEfVBQ0qpRo

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Κρέμομαι στην δική σου κλωστή... 


https://youtu.be/LTjSoXiDSkM

----------


## george1520

Αν βρεις αγάπη ν' αγαπάς
Σαν αίμα σου να την πονάς
Μη την προδώσεις

https://youtu.be/tzMPYITERHM

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/pMa3TgGHwrg

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

I've got a hundred million reasons to walk away
But baby i just need one good, one good to stay... 

https://youtu.be/en2D_5TzXCA

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/w0N0S1mJdXs

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Every step that i take is another mistake to you 

https://youtu.be/UhQyZFrYNzw

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/_3MY9xFBfvY

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/uelHwf8o7_U

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/qOw9kl0YUFY

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/U6gSyDAr8ek

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/yQu8oL2mfz0

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/R6AVa5ILr3w

----------


## george1520

> https://youtu.be/R6AVa5ILr3w


Αγαπημένο τραγούδι αυτό που έβαλες.. Συν αυτο:
https://youtu.be/yCC_b5WHLX0

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αγαπημένο τραγούδι αυτό που έβαλες.. Συν αυτο:
> https://youtu.be/yCC_b5WHLX0


Καλά αυτό που έβαλες εσύ δεν συγκρίνεται..Είναι ύμνος..Πολύ αγαπημένο..

----------


## george1520

> https://youtu.be/R6AVa5ILr3w


Εγώ γενικά τραγούδια ξένα δεν ακουω. Είναι συγκεκριμένα κι για κάποιον λόγο που τα ακουω. Αυτό εδώ το είχα ακούσει στην σειρά "δύο ξένοι" και κόλλησα.. Και μετά βρήκα και το άλλο που έβαλα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ γενικά τραγούδια ξένα δεν ακουω. Είναι συγκεκριμένα κι για κάποιον λόγο που τα ακουω. Αυτό εδώ το είχα ακούσει στην σειρά "δύο ξένοι" και κόλλησα.. Και μετά βρήκα και το άλλο που έβαλα.


Εγώ μεγάλωσα ακούγοντας αυτά και γενικά αυτή τη γενιά..Οπότε είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου..

----------


## blackbird

Και εγώ σήμερα road trip μ' αυτό <3

----------


## george1520

Εγώ κόλλησα με αυτό εδώ και μέρες. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=gzlHucbD76U

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/pms9PrL67Gw

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/uzfZ8nCHvgI

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Υποσχεσου μου πως θα είσαι δίπλα μου όταν πέσω.. 
Για να έχω ακόμη κάτι καλο να καταστρέψω.. 

https://youtu.be/IRSeYMfA3j4

----------


## Αλεξία10

Damn, I'm alone....

https://youtu.be/birSWlnEGe4

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/x4maoo4A3x4

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/HvjgzGDGnlY

----------


## Macgyver

Τακουγα οταν ημουν 15 χρ. και τρελλαινομουν και τωρα τρελλαινομαι ........

αχ , αυτοι οι pink floyd ......................

----------


## Macgyver

αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαι outdated ............η ειμαι ?

----------


## Macgyver

Σορυ παιδια , δεν ακουω Ελληνικα .......ιδιως στις 05.15 .......πρωι......μαλλον ποτε , ταπεχθανομαι ......ισως ρεμπετικα .....

----------


## Macgyver

μαλλον ειμαι ........ειναι του 2001 ......η Nikole Kidman προ πλαστικων .....................τωρα χαλι μαυρο .....ο Robbie Williams μια χαρα ειναι ........

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/86BmSaXZMHw

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Είμαι λιγάκι δυσπιστη μου λες, μα εσυ δεν ξέρεις να ανοιχτεις... 


https://youtu.be/Naw24fQQRKU

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/5IpYOF4Hi6Q

----------


## Macgyver

Να πα να γαμηθουνε τα λαικα , ειναι για βλαχους ..........προσωπικη αποψη βεβαια.....................αλλα δεν το γνωριζουν, ασχετο, οι βαρια ασθενεις δεν πανε ποτε στον ψυχοτετοιο, οχι ο ψυχοτετοιος θα βοηθησει, αλλα ενιοτε μπορει .......παντοτε μισουσα τα λαικα , αλλ ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη .......λεω γω .......πολλοι θα διαφωνησουν φυσικα .........ουδεποτε εχω παει στα μπουζουκια , και καλα εκανα ..................στην Αθηναια ειχα παει, Σταδιου, και μαρεσε ......μιλαω για την δεκαετια των 80s...........κλασικα κομματια , οχι Ρεμος και αηδιες , η Πανταζης ........

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/m9CBok9B3cU

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/n8iaqOQLKh4

Μα αυτή τη φορά χαμηλωνεις τα μάτια και λες 
"εμείς θα παραμείνουμε πάντα δύο καλοί φίλοι "
Μα ποιοί καλοί φίλοι καταραμένοι...
Εγώ έναν φίλο τον συγχωρώ, ενώ εσένα σ'αγαπάω....

----------


## Macgyver

για τους φιλους φαρμακων ( απαπαπαπα ) ............δεν θα παρω , ευχαριστω .........

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/uU1sDChv8aU

----------


## Macgyver

> https://youtu.be/uU1sDChv8aU



Πω , πω , παντα τους μισουσα τους guns and roses ...........σορυ Αλεξια ........ειμαι των 80s γενια , και φαν ........και οχι του ροκ ......... αγαπημενο συγκροτημα depeche mode ......τωρα βεβαια σκασιλα σας , αλλα λεμε τωρα .......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πω , πω , παντα τους μισουσα τους guns and roses ...........σορυ Αλεξια ........ειμαι των 80s γενια , και φαν ........και οχι του ροκ ......... αγαπημενο συγκροτημα depeche mode ......τωρα βεβαια σκασιλα σας , αλλα λεμε τωρα .......


Καλημέρα  :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/aGSKrC7dGcY

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα 
> 
> https://youtu.be/aGSKrC7dGcY


Ωωωωω , καλημερα , thank you, οι αγαπημενοι μου απο το 1982 .......το εκτιμω το δωρακι ......μα τους ακουω σχεδον 40 χρονια , δεν αλλαζουν τα γουστα μου .......ποια κομματια τος να πρωτοθυμηθω , route 66 , wrong , more than a party , to λατρεμενο μου βιντεο, enjoy the silence , little sixteen , εχω ολα τα αλμπουμς των , μηδενος εξαιρουμενου .........
αλλα και αυτο που μουβαλες , λατρεμενο ειναι ............ δυστυχως , λογω κτθλψης , δεν ημουν σε θεση και διαθεση να τους δω στο terra vibe παρκ .......προ 10 ετων ?
ειμαι βαμμενος φαν των depeche mode ........ενω δεν υποστηριζω καμμια ποδοσφαιρικη ομαδα , δεν μενδιαφερει το αθλημα αυτο .......................

----------


## Macgyver

-----------------------------------------------------------------παλι λαθος ........σορυ παιδια .......ασχετιδης ειμαι .....

----------


## Macgyver

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ασχετο/λαθος μου ...

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------λαθος μου , αλαν νταλλων .......πολλα λαθη κανω με το ιντερνετ, ασχετος γαρ ......

----------


## george1520

Ρε μακ τι έπαθες? Τα έπινες χθες? Χάχαχα

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν το ξερω καλα τον η/υ ,. αφου δεν εχω καν δικο μου , του πατερα μου χρησιμοποιω , τα βασικα ξερω ....ουτε σμαρτφον εχω ..........δεν την θeλω αυτην την τεχνολογια , αγαπητε Τζωρτζ .....δεν μου αρεσει ........οτι δεν σαρεσει, ποτε δεν θα το μαθεις καλα η θα το κανεις καλα ...........
ας πουμε παραθεση με παραθεση σε δυο διαφορετικα ποστ,δεν ξερω να κανω , ουτε και μενδιαφερει να μαθω .......

----------


## Macgyver



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Για να εχω ήσυχο κεφάλι, αποχωρώ.... 

https://youtu.be/AXEzYwZKm9M

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/xZ3nJ6KhWOo

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/EYyarcp5LtU

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/akUJ-Cd0hxw

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/jjOEx-DRGWU

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/_VntCvrE9Z0

----------


## giorgos panou

> 


που το θυμηθικες ?? Δε το περιμενα να ακους τετοια!
θυμαμαι οταν ειχε βγει ο δισκος, παιδακι ,ετρεξα να το παρω, το ακουγαμε ολοι η παρεα σαν πορομενοι!! τι ωραια χρονια τωτες! Μεχρι που τους ειδα σε συναυλια στο ΣΕΦ και πικραθικα, διοτις δεν επεξαν καθολου καλα.

----------


## elisabet

Όσες κι αν χτίζουν φυλακές
κι αν ο κλοιός στενεύει
ο νους μας είναι αληταριό
όλο θα δραπετεύει

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/Eds_ME_Ww6I

----------


## homebod

Amie Lee "Lockdown"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0hABZbgwLc

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/6rCs5mZLrl0

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## ntinti

Τι φωνή !

https://youtu.be/wDYcaQ4BsH4

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/dFSe1x1ayzM

----------


## mindcrime



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/8yhsxnY0moU

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/5kJDu2ifDa8

----------


## homebod

Αυτοσχεδιασμός με ένα αηδόνι

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p0689tgk

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/sEqeHW7vmTc

----------


## Vox

Και κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό από τα παλιά:

----------


## Vox

Ακόμα ένα, για να θυμούνται οι πιο μεγάλοι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι  :Stick Out Tongue:  :

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/UBJ73OP-fNw

----------


## homebod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFQmFTdoSCA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06pI_Hg03Mk

Κορωνοϊός

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/2u0zNAXFCM0

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/dprdjt0v4KE

----------


## Αλεξία10

> https://youtu.be/dprdjt0v4KE


Πωω φαντάζεσαι βέβαια τι μου έκανες τώρα ε?

----------


## ntinti

> Πωω φαντάζεσαι βέβαια τι μου έκανες τώρα ε?


Πόσο το αγαπώ !!!!

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/pFRtXNhkQnY

Και αυτό για να πέσουμε και άλλο στα πατώματα ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> https://youtu.be/pFRtXNhkQnY
> 
> Και αυτό για να πέσουμε και άλλο στα πατώματα ....


Αχ ρε Ντιντι όταν σε πιάνει....

----------


## ntinti

> Αχ ρε Ντιντι όταν σε πιάνει....


Έχει δύο μέρες με έχει πιάσει πολύ....

Όλη μέρα θέλω να χάνομαι σε αυτές τις μελωδίες....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχει δύο μέρες με έχει πιάσει πολύ....
> 
> Όλη μέρα θέλω να χάνομαι σε αυτές τις μελωδίες....


Καλά κάνεις..Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια..

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw

----------


## Gia66

> https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw


Το άκουσα χθες από την γειτόνισσα,είχα χρόνια να το ακούσω και μου ξανακολλησε πωωωωω!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το άκουσα χθες από την γειτόνισσα,είχα χρόνια να το ακούσω και μου ξανακολλησε πωωωωω!


Το αγαπώ αυτό το τραγούδι!

----------


## Gia66

> Το αγαπώ αυτό το τραγούδι!


Αυτό και το "Βαβέλ" είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου του Διαμαντίδη!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτό και το "Βαβέλ" είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου του Διαμαντίδη!


https://youtu.be/I91ULFaBDtY

----------


## ntinti

> https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw


Καλημέρα !!!!!

https://youtu.be/YAYZQ1-hwic

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα !!!!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/YAYZQ1-hwic


Καλημέρα! Αυτό άκουγα πριν λίγο  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα! Αυτό άκουγα πριν λίγο


Με κόλλησες χαχαχ!

----------


## Gia66

> https://youtu.be/I91ULFaBDtY


Το ακούω από το πρωί εν τέλει κόλλησα πάλι!Αχ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το ακούω από το πρωί εν τέλει κόλλησα πάλι!Αχ!


Μα όλες σας πήρα πάρα μασχαλα χαχαχα..

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/64kfRZaxha4

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/rNKzNxrcIj0

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/KN2D9wgBHNY

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/gUsuvYqcpqQ

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/O4OAormvM8c

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/tBS3ondMU60

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/h2vzTe8gctM

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/W2oddHHO7Ko

----------


## 3po

https://youtu.be/qg4SgNYeCgU

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/CGyk7p-pSc8

----------


## blackbird



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/_DxXfX2M7EI

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Πριν αρνηθείς τα μάτια μου κι άλλες φωτιές γυρέψεις
Πριν την αγάπη φοβηθείς και πας αλλού να παίξεις
Πάρε τα δέντρα, τα βουνά, πάρε και τα λουλούδια
Άσε μου μόνο τη φωνή για να σου λέω τραγούδια..

https://youtu.be/dSSPrqVxY3Q

----------


## blackbird



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/tXFa7D41_ww

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9fphccwWg

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/R2Z9Jth7UeI

----------


## Κύκνος

Βαθύ ποτάμι ο έρωτας,
βαθύ κι αγριεμένο
που μέσα του ναυάγησα
χωρίς να λογαριάσω
το πως θα λύσω τη θηλιά
που με κρατάει δεμένο
και που θα βρω την αντοχή
αντίκρυ να περάσω;

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/Qp6adhd6BLA

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/mVjd4isMG9Q

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/HzfyCuPVpCY

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/XNscMFy5jlM

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/eTi1zpNRg68

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/z4iAEWMdLfQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLk7OpAv_38

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D7rzOjM6zI

----------


## Κύκνος

Μοιάζουν οι ώρες
να 'ναι αφιλόξενες σαν χώρες
όπου δεν βρίσκω 
το καταφύγιο που ζητώ...

Μοιάζουν οι ώρες
να 'ναι μεγάλες ανηφόρες
σαν να παλεύω, 
έτσι αισθάνομαι και ζω...

----------


## george1520

Με ελληνικους υπότιτλους για εμάς που τα αγγλικά μας είναι λίγα. Ακου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh5L7hS5tP4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugbgg2UjJHU

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/ELjQWVxfwfY

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/Qa1AqKxakRM

----------


## Gia66

https://youtu.be/VahYdGq9K0w

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw

----------


## Gia66

> https://youtu.be/p2GUbgccgcw


Με γύρισες στο έτος 2012  Ήμουν 19 χρονων ρε φίλε...Εμενα επαρχία...ερχόταν το τότε αγόρι μου από την Αθήνα 2-3 η ώρα το βράδυ να με πάρει από την δουλειά να φύγουμε κατευθείαν για Αθήνα για να με δει μια μέρα..πάντα έπαιζε Διαμαντίδης στο αμάξι του.Ποσο καιρό με εφερες πίσω τώρα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με γύρισες στο έτος 2012 ������ Ήμουν 19 χρονων ρε φίλε...Εμενα επαρχία...ερχόταν το τότε αγόρι μου από την Αθήνα 2-3 η ώρα το βράδυ να με πάρει από την δουλειά να φύγουμε κατευθείαν για Αθήνα για να με δει μια μέρα..πάντα έπαιζε Διαμαντίδης στο αμάξι του.Ποσο καιρό με εφερες πίσω τώρα...


Είναι τέλειο το τραγούδι αυτό..Δεν το βαριέμαι ποτέ..Θα μπορούσα να το ακούω όλη μέρα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://youtu.be/hKikzi7i-cM

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/rY1CGzM_nW0

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/V8bUPNE1mhg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## Κύκνος

Όσες φορές μ' έχεις φιλήσει
τόσες φορές σταυρώθηκα
κι αυτό που τώρα απ' όλα μένει
είναι μια κάμαρα θλιμμένη
που κάποτε σου δόθηκα...

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία,
αγκαλιά στη θάλασσα...
Χθες την έκανα κομμάτια
να μη βλέπουνε τα μάτια
πόσα χρόνια χάλασα...

----------


## Κύκνος

Μια φωνή με ξυπνά
σαν φουσκοθαλασσιά
στης σελήνης το φως,
στων λογισμών την θηλιά
σαν απουσίας κεντρί
και του όνειρου σκιά,
μια αγκαλιά χίλια τραύματα μετρώ...

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/mDr2AhWO4ro

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Κύκνος

Μοιάζουν οι ώρες
να 'ναι αφιλόξενες σαν χώρες
όπου δεν βρίσκω το καταφύγιο που ζητώ...

Μοιάζουν οι ώρες
να 'ναι μεγάλες ανηφόρες,
σαν να παλεύω, έτσι αισθάνομαι και ζω...

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/Z4zeMMrYaqc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBCSMx7piFE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYNCFcVW62s

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmurkK0w7xo

----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/boiE5UOuT2g

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYPEShpyO_8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw9dbt8-ITA

----------


## akis1

ενα παλιο κοματι του 2006....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umm2bZ-RMvM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YptehJvwfW8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7mzzfUm7rY

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXC1M9bDRiw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAir3dfc0ME

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/-tI-O2y_BeQ

----------


## george1520



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Κύκνος

Η αγάπη πάντα ελπίζει
κι ονειρεύεται...
Και η νύχτα μακριά σου
δεν παλεύεται...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/6OvslMXQ9jU

----------


## iwanna

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μου έχει κολλήσει αυτό από το πρωί. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm19...&start_radio=1

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KqxhnW-11A

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3d1gm7jWE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Lr3OTC5Q60

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPuTgVkvNPA

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/G0WTFfZqjz0

----------


## ntinti

> https://youtu.be/G0WTFfZqjz0


!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> !!!!!!!!!!!


Υπέροχο ε;

----------


## ntinti

> Υπέροχο ε;


Δεν υπάρχει το άκουσα πρωί πρωί και μου άλλαξε η διάθεση!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbIl0OmGVFE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikHv3Sq70Xg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItjS4WsMmXs

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px0a11aSUfA

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/kScoEwobgkQ

----------


## DIMITRA40

> https://youtu.be/kScoEwobgkQ


πολύ ωραίο κομμάτι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw9dbt8-ITA

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHw2hB1n16E

----------


## ntinti

Ενα μωρό μωρό παιδί χρόνια εχει κρυφτεί στο σώμα μου.........

Χρονια μ αρρωσταίνει χρονια μου γελα,μου χες πει θα ζουμε καλα
μούρι μου σπασμένη ,ρουχα μου απαλά σου χα πει θα ζούμε καλα...

Ενα μωρο μωρό παιδί φως μου για να με δεις το χτενισα 
κι αν μάγαπας καιρο καιρο δωσμου ,δωρο στο γέννησα
Χρονια ερωτευμενο Παραμυθιασμενο με ενα μυαλουδάκι γερό
που οταν λεει πεθαίνω ,τρέχω του μαθαίνω τι θα πει μωρό μου μωρό...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfsA6dzi34Q

----------


## mindcrime

Aν με έλεγε κάποιος πες μου ποιο από όσα τραγούδια έχεις ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα, είναι συνυφασμένο με την αγάπη τότε χωρίς δισταγμό και σκέψη θα του έλεγα αυτό!

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/HMiIUCqnDXc

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/-EIovt0bZCI

----------


## pink floyd



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## YokoChoco



----------


## ntinti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6AVa5ILr3w

----------


## ntinti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww9N...ature=youtu.be

----------


## YokoChoco

Και τραγουδίστρια η Σκάρλετ Γιόχανσον(εκτός από Black Widow στους Avengers)...

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/jWTauR4QHrM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gtkgh1MHts

----------


## ntinti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-FKNwWL2G0

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/xfOgN-G0JOM

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/2rX_TiQlSQ8

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/6EA-MIYY1bg

----------


## pink floyd



----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/EtLtZoCwquw

----------


## pink floyd



----------


## BlackCoral

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0GJG4jD1oo

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/xAs1n7O0OZg

----------


## ntinti

after twenty years....just walk away...

https://youtu.be/TF3ow1PFMB4

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## Κύκνος



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KqxhnW-11A

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK50VPVMOiQ

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## itsme

Dentaku, Kraftwerk

----------


## itsme



----------


## BlackCoral

:Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwcKwGS7OSQ

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/WXvg8l9HAVs

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9fphccwWg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7mWK06Iyh0

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/kkPeKrZWyCU

----------


## Κύκνος

Τέτοιες ώρες στη γωνιά του νου,
μόλις χαμηλώσει η περηφάνεια
βγαίνουν τα μαχαίρια του καημού
και της μοναξιάς τα γιαταγάνια...

Σώμα υποταγής φόβος,
είμαι της φυγής φόβος
μη μ' ακολουθείς...
Μια για την καρδιά φόβος,
δυο για την ψευτιά φόβος
τρις θα μ' αρνηθείς...

----------


## ntinti

> Τέτοιες ώρες στη γωνιά του νου,
> μόλις χαμηλώσει η περηφάνεια
> βγαίνουν τα μαχαίρια του καημού
> και της μοναξιάς τα γιαταγάνια...
> 
> Σώμα υποταγής φόβος,
> είμαι της φυγής φόβος
> μη μ' ακολουθείς...
> Μια για την καρδιά φόβος,
> ...


που το θυμηθηκες κυκνε μου !!!!!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Every bond you break, every step you take.. I ll be watching you 


https://youtu.be/7FlIXUh8Chg

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## Κύκνος

> που το θυμηθηκες κυκνε μου !!!!!!


Το θυμήθηκα επειδή με εκφράζει... Κι εμένα κυρίως το βράδυ που χαμηλώνει η περηφάνεια βγαίνουν τα μαχαίρια της μοναξιάς και του καημού και θέλω να ζητήσω να γυρίσω πίσω, πράγμα που μειώνει την περηφάνεια μου...

----------


## ntinti

> Το θυμήθηκα επειδή με εκφράζει... Κι εμένα κυρίως το βράδυ που χαμηλώνει η περηφάνεια βγαίνουν τα μαχαίρια της μοναξιάς και του καημού και θέλω να ζητήσω να γυρίσω πίσω, πράγμα που μειώνει την περηφάνεια μου...


Το βραδυ παντα ειναι δυσκολο κυκνε μου...
Η μοναξια μεγαλωνει αλλα οχι η περηφανια αυτο να το θυμασαι ...
Αν καποιος επελεξε να ειναι καπου αλλου και οχι μαζι σου αστον ,προσπερασε τον πανε παρακατω οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το βραδυ παντα ειναι δυσκολο κυκνε μου...
> Η μοναξια μεγαλωνει αλλα οχι η περηφανια αυτο να το θυμασαι ...
> Αν καποιος επελεξε να ειναι καπου αλλου και οχι μαζι σου αστον ,προσπερασε τον πανε παρακατω οσο δυσκολο και να ειναι ...


Προσπαθώ αλλά με πληγώνει που είναι μακριά μου...

----------


## ntinti

> Προσπαθώ αλλά με πληγώνει που είναι μακριά μου...


Κοριτσακι μου τα εχουμε πει απειρες φορες...
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ολο αυτο που νοιωθεις αλλα μην το αφεινεις αλλο μεσα σου ....
θα ερθει μια μερα που δεν θα μπορεσεις καθολου να το διαχειρστης...
Βρες τροπο να το βγαλεις αμεσα απο μεσα σου....

Να σου πω και κατι ?
Πεισμωσε αν μπορεις ....αν δε θελει να ειναι μαζι σου δεν αξιζει ουτε ενα δακρυ σου ουτε μια σου σκεψη ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-j7bxlh3QQ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοριτσακι μου τα εχουμε πει απειρες φορες...
> Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ολο αυτο που νοιωθεις αλλα μην το αφεινεις αλλο μεσα σου ....
> θα ερθει μια μερα που δεν θα μπορεσεις καθολου να το διαχειρστης...
> Βρες τροπο να το βγαλεις αμεσα απο μεσα σου....
> 
> Να σου πω και κατι ?
> Πεισμωσε αν μπορεις ....αν δε θελει να ειναι μαζι σου δεν αξιζει ουτε ενα δακρυ σου ουτε μια σου σκεψη ....


Καλημέρα...

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ... Δεν είναι στο χαρακτήρα μου να πεισμώνω και να δείχνω εγωισμό... 
Αλλά το βγάζω από μέσα μου μιλώντας εδώ κι αυτό με βοηθάει... Γι' αυτό θα σου πω τι σκέφτηκα αυτές τις μέρες, σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να έκανε μία εξαίρεση και να μου μιλούσε την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου που πλησιάζουν αλλά δεν έχω ελπίδες, ήταν απλά μια σκέψη...

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ... Δεν είναι στο χαρακτήρα μου να πεισμώνω και να δείχνω εγωισμό... 
> Αλλά το βγάζω από μέσα μου μιλώντας εδώ κι αυτό με βοηθάει... Γι' αυτό θα σου πω τι σκέφτηκα αυτές τις μέρες, σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να έκανε μία εξαίρεση και να μου μιλούσε την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου που πλησιάζουν αλλά δεν έχω ελπίδες, ήταν απλά μια σκέψη...


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είσαι κολλημένη με τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο αλλά με το γεγονός ότι κάποια στιγμή παλιά έζησες όμορφα πράγματα.. Πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα έρθουν καινούργια γιαυτό μένεις στάσιμη και αναπολείς το παρελθόν..

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ... Δεν είναι στο χαρακτήρα μου να πεισμώνω και να δείχνω εγωισμό... 
> Αλλά το βγάζω από μέσα μου μιλώντας εδώ κι αυτό με βοηθάει... Γι' αυτό θα σου πω τι σκέφτηκα αυτές τις μέρες, σκέφτηκα ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να έκανε μία εξαίρεση και να μου μιλούσε την ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου που πλησιάζουν αλλά δεν έχω ελπίδες, ήταν απλά μια σκέψη...


Ωραία οτι σκέφτεσαι θα το λες εδώ αφού σε βοηθάει!
Θα είμαστε όλοι εδώ να σε ακούμε!!!!
Αλλα βρε κοριτσακι μου γιατι κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις δεν βοηθανε καθολου......
Το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να προσθεσεις μια ακόμη απογοήτευση και ενα ακομα αρνητικο συναισθημα αν δεν γινει ......
Καλύτερα να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα και να ερχονται ξαφνικά ,αυτά ειναι και τα πιο ομορφα να ξερεις!

Τωρα ο εγωισμος εχει πολλες πλευρες αυτο να το ξερεις...
Εμεις παντα διαλεγουμε αυτη που μας κανει καλυτερους ανθρωπους ....αυτο τον εγωισμο θα πρεπει να το βρεις ....τον αλλον αστον, γι αυτους που μπορουν και αντεχουν!

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti



----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είσαι κολλημένη με τον συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο αλλά με το γεγονός ότι κάποια στιγμή παλιά έζησες όμορφα πράγματα.. Πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα έρθουν καινούργια γιαυτό μένεις στάσιμη και αναπολείς το παρελθόν..


Πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να έρθουν καινούρια αλλά όχι αδύνατο... Αλλά ένας λόγος που αναπολώ το παρελθόν είναι ότι δεν παίρνω αγάπη τώρα κι οι αναμνήσεις μου μειώνουν το κενό που νιώθω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ωραία οτι σκέφτεσαι θα το λες εδώ αφού σε βοηθάει!
> Θα είμαστε όλοι εδώ να σε ακούμε!!!!
> Αλλα βρε κοριτσακι μου γιατι κανεις τετοιες σκεψεις δεν βοηθανε καθολου......
> Το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να προσθεσεις μια ακόμη απογοήτευση και ενα ακομα αρνητικο συναισθημα αν δεν γινει ......
> Καλύτερα να μην σκέφτεσαι τίποτα και να ερχονται ξαφνικά ,αυτά ειναι και τα πιο ομορφα να ξερεις!
> 
> Τωρα ο εγωισμος εχει πολλες πλευρες αυτο να το ξερεις...
> Εμεις παντα διαλεγουμε αυτη που μας κανει καλυτερους ανθρωπους ....αυτο τον εγωισμο θα πρεπει να το βρεις ....τον αλλον αστον, γι αυτους που μπορουν και αντεχουν!


Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες αλλά θα το καλύψει το συναίσθημα που θα πάρω απ' όσους είναι δίπλα μου και μου εύχονται... Τώρα αν παραδόξως μου ευχηθεί κι εκείνος ακόμα καλύτερα, αν όχι τι να κάνουμε... Ας είναι καλά κι ας μην επικοινωνεί...

----------


## george1520

> Πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να έρθουν καινούρια αλλά όχι αδύνατο... Αλλά ένας λόγος που αναπολώ το παρελθόν είναι ότι δεν παίρνω αγάπη τώρα κι οι αναμνήσεις μου μειώνουν το κενό που νιώθω...


Θεωρώ λάθος τον τρόπο που λειτουργείς. Δεν σε βοηθάει να ζεις μέσα στο παρελθόν σου, κάνε κάτι για την ζωή που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## ntinti

> Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες αλλά θα το καλύψει το συναίσθημα που θα πάρω απ' όσους είναι δίπλα μου και μου εύχονται... Τώρα αν παραδόξως μου ευχηθεί κι εκείνος ακόμα καλύτερα, αν όχι τι να κάνουμε... Ας είναι καλά κι ας μην επικοινωνεί...


Και αν σου ευχηθεί βρε κυκνε μου τι θα γίνει ?
Κράτα τις ευχές που θα πάρεις από τα άτομα που πραγματικά σ αγαπάνε και θα είναι δίπλα σου εκείνη την ημέρα! 
Αν θες να τον κρατήσεις στην καρδιά σου σαν κάτι όμορφο καντω, αλλά προσπάθησε να πας παρακάτω και όταν πραγματικά βρεις κάτι ισάξιο ή και καλύτερο τότε μόνο θα ξεχαστεί τελείως ....
Αλλά μην σε κρατάει στάσιμη όλο αυτό.....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/rEIRHVcjE6o

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/ivdCNYW4d3I

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti

υπεροχο οπως και η ταινια!!!!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> υπεροχο οπως και η ταινια!!!!!


Ισχύει!
Η ταινία φανταστική!!
Και η επόμενη ταινία του Παπακαλιατη μου άρεσε..

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti

> Ισχύει!
> Η ταινία φανταστική!!
> Και η επόμενη ταινία του Παπακαλιατη μου άρεσε..


ποια απ όλες?
γενικα ειναι ωραιος!

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## homebod

> 


ΦΟΒΕΡΟ κομμάτι!!!

----------


## ntinti

?.....................

----------


## ntinti



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Fq...T-MhV&index=13

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/PJGpsL_XYQI

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Cause every time I open up it hurts.. 


https://youtu.be/J_ub7Etch2U

----------


## homebod



----------


## andros

https://youtu.be/OiZMtH-gmdA

----------


## Macgyver

Tι κομματαρες βγαιναν τοτε !!!

----------


## homebod

Μα και τί ωραία κορίτσια και τί ωραίος χορός και τί ωραίο φλερτ!

----------


## ntinti



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## mindcrime

Νομίζω πως αυτή ειναι η καλυτερη εκδοση.... δεν πιστευω να εχουμε καμια μπατσινα στο φορουμ και να μας κράξει...

----------


## BlackCoral

Το βίντεο είναι ανεπανάληπτο όμως. Ο ήχος δεν είναι καλός, αλλά το βίντεο. Το άλλο δε με νοιάζει. Είναι σίγουρο ότι υπάρχουν παντού. Και μέσα στα μυαλά.

----------


## mindcrime

Ε αφού υπάρχουν παντού ας τους αφιερώσω αυτό από τα νιάτα μου.

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/N-VcWzeREE4

----------


## ntinti

Να μείνεις εδώ
εσύ δε συγκρίνεσαι
το νοιώθω βαθιά μου
φως μου σκιά μου
για σένα είμαι εγώ
μην απομακρύνεσαι
απ' την αγκαλιά μου
τα όρια μο

----------


## ntinti

Ειναι αδικο για εσενα ......
https://youtu.be/LUMV7SQt5wc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikHv3Sq70Xg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## ntinti

* Say Something*  

Say something, I'm giving up on you And I am feeling so small And I will swallow my pride
I'll be the one, if you want me to It was over my head You're the one that I love
Anywhere, I would've followed you I know nothing at all *And I'm saying goodbye*
Say something, I'm giving up on you

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/p-rhy0DHrjE

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> 


Χαχαχα ο Ουκρανός με το αστερι ......

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti

Επιτέλους ήρθε πσκ χωρίς υποχρεώσεις!!!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Επιτέλους ήρθε πσκ χωρίς υποχρεώσεις!!!!


Πσκ χωρίς υποχρεώσεις; τέλειο ακούγεται.. Καλα να περάσεις

----------


## ntinti

> Πσκ χωρίς υποχρεώσεις; τέλειο ακούγεται.. Καλα να περάσεις


Είναι !ειδικά όταν έρχεται μετά από πολλούς μήνες που τα γεγονότα σε είχαν βγάλει έξω από τα νερά σου...
Να'σαι καλά και εσύ το ίδιο ότι και να κάνεις!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Sc3tEmiZo

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpnp6NcV_BM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONkRApnVzus

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh5L7hS5tP4

----------


## ntinti

Αντε ας χαλαρωσουμε λιγακι πολυ ενταση για το τιποτα !!!

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/2vjPBrBU-TM

----------


## ntinti

https://youtu.be/eIyoSxI-uxo

----------


## boo



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/hm9srkZTW90

----------


## blackbird



----------


## ntinti

Τι ομορφο κομματι!!!!




>

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti

Καλημερα!!!!!
Ετσι να εχουμε ενα ομορφο σκ!!!!

----------


## ntinti

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!!
Ας ξεκινησει ομορφα και θετικα !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

Αν και πέρασε η ώρα πάρτε κι ένα αισιόδοξο τραγουδάκι κι από μένα...  :Big Grin: 




Προσπαθώ να μου δώσω κουράγιο κι αν μπορώ και σε άλλους ακόμα καλύτερα...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Your picture on the dictionary 
This life is more than ordinary 


https://youtu.be/nKp0uwiD6uc

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

https://youtu.be/eMMlO0ADRdc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtxiyHgQHDI

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOFzAv0tXiE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J3_I7lySG4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfhLc2c8wsc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaA21t3qeRw

----------


## ntinti



----------


## Vox

Και ένα δείγμα τέχνης που έχει πλέον χαθεί:




Από κάποιον που φαίνεται να γνώριζε καλά το παλιό λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ.  :Cool:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν γνωριζει το αμστερνταμ θα γνωριζει και το λονδινο  :EEK!:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw9dbt8-ITA

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## Vox

Κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό: το μουσικό θέμα από το UT2003!  :Cool:  Μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση όταν το άκουσα για πρώτη φορά, γιατί ακολουθεί πιστά το κλασικό σύστημα σε εκφραστικό ελάσσονα τρόπο με τονικές διακυμάνσεις, ενώ είναι διανθισμένο με στοιχεία που του προσδίδουν αγωνιστικό χαρακτήρα. Πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα μουσική ιδέα.

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## Κύκνος

Όχι από περιέργεια μα δε χωράω στην ύλη κι ετούτη η ψεύτρα η εποχή την έχει για Θεό...

----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## ntinti



----------


## BlackCoral

Keith, Rest in Power.

----------


## ntinti

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/y9FLLfqwhgE

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBfj8eHqPWo

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. ....

----------


## ntinti



----------


## ntinti



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dujuDRleD28

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhl2MnbZAps

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsUy6d38jl8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## BlackCoral



----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/aAMGsMPEGn8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJVGdx_r23U

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fsfu4hMWc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## andreas86

https://youtu.be/jO2TogDRqyE

----------


## andreas86

Να γινόταν, ούτε προβλήματα, μόνο παιχνίδι και πάλι παιχνίδι!!


> https://youtu.be/jO2TogDRqyE

----------


## ntinti

> Να γινόταν, ούτε προβλήματα, μόνο παιχνίδι και πάλι παιχνίδι!!


Τι όμορφο Αντρέα !Πόσα χρόνια είχα να το ακούσω.... :Frown:

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/j0JGVmLaKE0

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQF1_lTzxRE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLxLLu5gdtc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuBTJsNgnjk

----------


## ntinti



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. .....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9E9qY0WL9Y

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax-kV27brOM

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-RAaTC76Hk

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

*εγω ειμαι αυτοος!!!!!!!!!!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9fphccwWg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qiKRk33Wzw

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFxA1530q3E

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Lk6-1YthAE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU1MJRAe5bg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaIUTi6ZN4g

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr0wcB4Bob4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z8KWOpeY9g

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## ntinti



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkGUqKaN4XA

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14x4iEQ1GQc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS-l3DTIGAI

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7EmX6NYnkc

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuJAHHwsOps

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqmq9DfhKo

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOFzAv0tXiE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LnEG7f0JTs

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6-ZWbwj1AQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0EQPCeqoHY  :Cool:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4MDlBUDplQ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mFbjVcqJkU

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J3_I7lySG4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE1hqtyAZvY

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64kfRZaxha4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77



----------


## homebod



----------

